# Jan05 Babylicious Babes - May part 2



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

~Jan '05 ~Babylicious babes~ MAY part 1

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am following a request to put abit of history on our thread...I'm thinking a more savvy person would know how to make this look better. I'm the one who still can't get photos in the text body! Next thread, whe nwe talk this one up- I invite someone to do that! Or cut and paste this and fix it, and I'll put it back here....If you want to add a link to your story or something, let me know!

To make the list, I just linked to the baby announcements on the preg. Jan list. I can change what you want content wise. I don't know how to embed links or anything fancy in the fromatting realm, so style of this page I am not wanting to fuss with. But I'll be glad to complile a more accurate link for birth stories or if theres something else appropriate, I'll gladly fuss with content....

Heidi

OUR HISTORY, PREVIOUS THREADS
January Babylicious May Thread part I
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=280784
January Babylicious April Thread PART II
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=277787
January Babylicious April Thread
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=268256
January Babylicious March Thread
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=256891
~Jan '05 ~Babylicious babes~ Feb thread
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=252703
Pregnancy Archives: January 2005 Due Date Club
http://mothering.com/discussions/fo...30&daysprune=-1

Sweetpeasmom (Laura) - Megan 10/11/04
Had my baby
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=205210

Bunches (Mary) Torin 12/26/04Baby Torin is here!!
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=232044

3_Opihi (Ann) - Violet 12/29/04Baby Violet is here! (pics)
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=231719
Violet's birth (rambly)
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=234346

Killick (Nicole) - Will 1/1/05
Baby Will is Here
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=232153
Baby Will's Birth Story
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=233646

Lisa2976 (Lisa) - Lauren 1/18/05
Lauren Alexis
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=239714

Mamabeca (Andy) - Ori 1/20/05
Birth Story of the Carlson-Lee kids: Rebecca and Orin
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=250453

Pam_and_Abigail ( Pam) - Geneva 1/21/05
Welcome Geneva Claire
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=241773

Catnip (Michelle)- Kaia 1/24/05

Malama (Karen)- Luka 1/25/05
Luka's Birth Story + Pics
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=242728

Tigerpurring (Joyce) - Carmen and David 1/23/05

Paquerette (Jeni) - Beatrice 1/28/05

Proudmom (Heather) - Aine 2/3/05
Aine Catherine's Story
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=254488

Azreial (Sheri)- Elizabeth 2/6/05http://share.shutterfly.com/action/...1&x=1&sm=1&sl=1

Jessitron (Jessica) - Evelyn 2/7/05
Evelyn Joy
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=247957

Human_Being (Heidi) - Iris 2/14/05
Welcome Iris Celeste!
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=251048

Slygrrl (Kathy) - Brynn
Introducing....... Brynn Cavell!!!!
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=239464
Birth of a girl named Brynn
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=241541

Rubysmomjess (Jess)- Isabelle


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Annie, how about opihi.net and an explanation that opihi are velcro babies and blah blah give the best to your baby with an opihi soaker for their cute little bum









Andy, do you have an interactive chart or are you just looking at the paper ones?

I had someone else to reply to as well. Hrm, not sure who.

Eggs, I duno about the allergies, but it's the whites not the yolks, and the yolks are most like chicken - where is a science mama to tell me why the whites aren't like chicken?

Allergies are awful.

Last night Lauren and I went to bed at 8;45, nursed to sleep, woke, nursed to sleep, woke, played, nursed to sleep (can you see me getting frustrated yet?), changed pjs, checked diaper, went potty, nursed to sleep, woke, nursed to sleep, woke for nearly 2 hours. Then she woke 2 hrs after that to eat/pee, 3 hrs after that to eat/pee, and 3 hrs after that. She was sleeping when I left the bed, but I can hear her talking in there, hopefully dh wakes before talking becomes crying. I need a shower.

Can't for the life of me remember what else I wanted to say. Oh well.

Lisa


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Just copying this from part I

Karen I would love the flats. Is there something I could send you in return? I have some extra pul covers, they're size small though. That was me who was talking BOUT CORNELIA FUNKE oops. I haven't read dragon rider yet.

Annie - I'm still thinking. I'm leaning toward something hawaiian, but not Opihi, necessarily. Like aloha soakers or paluhulu (soft wool) soakers or something in that vein... just to talk up the hawaii aspect and make it special...more special, that is I like paluhulu it sounds nice

I read all the post and I can't remember what every one had to say. Now Elizabeth is waking up every 1 1/2 hours. Its killing me. This moring I dumped the oatmeal from the bottom of the container into the sink instead of the trash, but my cinimon sugar into the fridge and forgot what I was doing a dz times.

Mystical mama Lisa, I've got a poo question. Small chunks of yellow litle a hard boiled egg yolk? And very ruuny poo, almost like mustard colored water? We've had one of thse for 3 days in a row now.

I'm sorry I know I forgot lots of people, my brain is just toast


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

http://www.oldmilltoronto.com/Pics/Fortune%20teller.gif..oO egg yolk chunks and runny. Is ok with me.

Is she still peeing/pooing on the same frequency? I'm pretty sure that's in the range of normal, just the curdy bits are bigger.

Going to shower. Lauren and dh just got up.


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Lisa - That should be your senior title. Mystical mama, reader of the poo. :LOL :LOL :LOL Seriously though, it is cool that there is someone who knows the answers to these qudestions, or we'd all be lost.

Annie - Will is 24 inches too. Not as wonderfully chubby though. We are at the opposit end of the spectrum in percentiles. He is in the 25th percentile for weight. Long and skinny kiddo. DH is the master of witty names so I will see if he can come up with anything. You have a built in test group here too! I think that I would try wool, if this wasn't our last and I wasn't determined to not buy anymore dipes if I can help it.

Az - I seriously think that there must be something in the air around our Dec/Jan/Feb babies. Will did the bad sleep thing too and has been for the past several days. I know what you mean when you say it is killing you. I am so tired right now that I really have a hard time concentrating at work.

Well, it finally happened. We were certain that one of our kids would fall off the bed at some point. Emily never did, but Will is more of a scooter than she is. He fell off the bed last night and landed on his forehead. DH was upstairs with them, and was helping Em do something. I was cleaning up the kitchen and we were all getting ready for baths. He felt so bad. He was so upset all night long. Will seems to be doing fine, but I was watching him like a hawk. He had a huge bump on his head and was terribly upset.

We tried to get him to take a bottle last night. I pumped at the time I would normally feed him, and dh tried to give it to him. Nothing doing. He wouldn't take it for anything. We have the uber expensive Avent bottles, so again, I don't want to buy new ones, but I think we will try the Ventaire playtex ones, or perhaps Dr. Browns. Any suuggestions? Oh, the reason for the bottles is that he is going to have to take one a daycare, and I don't want it to be foreign concept for him.

Karen - are we still on for the mei tai? Just curious? I hope you are feeling better and keeping more down. It sucks to be sick.

Better go and get ready for work. More this evening.

Oh - Lisa - thanks for starting the new thread!


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

had to subscribe...
not much going on except the chickens totalled my broccoli transplants... time for a fence


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Mary, I thought of you when I woke up _Bing! wide awake_ at 3 a.m. this morning. I considered posting, but was a good chica and fed the baby and went back to sleep, instead. (I had to wake up the baby, but she was sucking her thumb, so she must have been hungry, right? Sure.)

Evelyn was a little more trouble than usual to get to sleep last night; twice she woke up and had to be rocked back to sleep. She let me read posts while rocking her, though. Then she was out, a little after 10, and besides me feeding her at 3:30, she slept until 7.







go Evelyn!

I feel bad sometimes (briefly) for having it so easy. My baby sleeps, I get to come to work and chill, MIL plays with the baby and does all the laundry and all the yard work and half the dishes and cooks my breakfast in the morning! How do y'all do it without help?

readerofthepoo.com is not taken. Lisa, you're our "Messtical Mama." Speaking of which, Evelyn has rainbow poo. It ranges from yellow-brown to orange to brown-green. (Not in one poo, but in one day.) The consistency is good. She's happy and plump so I'm not worried, but it isn't mustard yellow often.

Bunches, with Torin 16 lb, he may not fit Evelyn's barely-too-small dipes. Is he long? Evelyn's pretty chunky, not very long, and that makes her bigger in diaper-sizes. How does he fit in the diapers you have? do you have a medium Fuzzi Bunz? Evelyn's on the last thigh-snap in those.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Ouch on the broccoli, Pam! fence it is! I guess thus the name chicken wire!

My baby doesn't sleep either. Just one 3 hr, session last nite, the rest averaged about 1.5 hrs. My brain is so toasty it could warm up lapland in February!

Busy day here, so I'll probly see ya'll again tonite! those who can, nap. those who can't, take the bus!

xxx andy.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andy*
Ouch on the broccoli, Pam! fence it is! I guess thus the name chicken wire!

Imagine you didn't read Pam's post, and then read this paragraph. Wow, that is mind-blowingly nonsensical out of context. it looks like a secret code.

Andy, I hope you get a nap today. Ouch on the broccoli!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

no naps for this mama - too busy surfing mdc and trying to sell off the carrier...LOL! Um, Lisa: interactive and mystical mama : get that turban on!: wanted to know... I figure Ori nurses about 9 or 10 times effeciently each day, getting about 4 oz of milk. I'm just guessing on that, of course, but when Jerry fed him the bottle, he didn't need to feed again for over an hour, and he took almost all four ounces. SO - this dude is getting like 36 oz of fluid every day. Now, according to previously mentioned statistics, he'd have to be 36 POUNDS to justify this intake!? How can this be??? I noticed today that he's drooling, peeing, sweating, crying bla bla bla, point is it's all liquid, so maybe he's letting out more than we do, we pee and sweat (haven't seen him sweat much but occasionally his hair is damp in the a.m.) and generally that's it. Not a ton of drooling over here, but more lately... anyway, what is UP with 36 oz??? This isn't including the extra sucks, nurses etc. that he does during the day, just the ones I can really hear him sucking and swallowing.

Thanks mystical mama! Turban off.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Hola mamacitas,
Nicole- I swear, I keep meaning to post that I have NOT forgotten about you and your mei tai! It's actually all cut out with one for me all cut out too! I was making us both the same straps and when I sewed the straps I found that I was one short. It put me in a funk and I haven't gotten back to it yet! Lack of sleep makes me so moody! Anyhow, My whole sewing area is moving to our spare room from dh's office which is separate from the house, so I can sew while Luka sleeps. THe move is happening right now, so it won't be long, promise!!! you'll get it before Will goes to college









Lisa, readerofthepoo, o--=[ <- luka's contribution
I thibk you should insist on poo-photos so you can truly do your job. :LOL

Andy- he prolly took more from the bottle because it comes out faster than boob. and some feedings are more and some less.

Jessica- no need to feel bad for having an easy kid!!!! no way!!! revel in it! I have this friend who has 2 kids who are just SUPER active- early walkers, etc.... well my kids are just super easy compared to hers. She was over the other day after Luka had taken a 3 hour nap and he was pretty active for a 3 month old- sort of wiggling all over my lap. She was sooooo happy to see that I might have a baby more like hers were- but in a sick sort of way. weird.

Luka's feeling neglected. I better attend to him.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

oh Jessica, resident hyena- I was gonna ask you. Yesterday when we were talking abotu those Tykie diapers you said they might someday become hyena (or something like that). how does a diaper become hyena?? and does that mean that everyone goes crazy trying to get them and there are never any instock???


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

eewwwww. went to the bathroom and found that one of my dear dear kitties (I know which one) discombobulated a rat in our hallway uke. I'm paying Noam $1.50 to dispose of it.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Well I'm a buit more awake now. I had a couple of cups of tea and did some cleaning. I still have way more to do. The place has really gone to crap the last few months. The floors are always so dirty, and I think a lot of it is fomr dh's work boots. I've asked him to take them off when he comes home so many times but I think I'm going to lay down the law. He will not sweep or wash the floors. He does so much cleaning, al lthe dishes all the vacumming, most of the cooking a lot of the laundry etc, so I've never made an issue of it. But now that its muddy the mess on the floors is out of control. Between the cat hair and the dirt I filled two dustpans in just the dining room. And the kitchen floor the I scubbed last week looks like it hasn't been washed in months..

Karen I think you have the hynea thing down. At least that's how I understand it.

Pam bummer on the broccili

Jessi don't feel bad about having an easy baby and lots of help. There's always the second one to keep you up all night


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Malama*
eewwwww. went to the bathroom and found that one of my dear dear kitties (I know which one) discombobulated a rat in our hallway uke. I'm paying Noam $1.50 to dispose of it.

:LOL One time my sister cat left a mostly eaten very decomposed, decapitcaed squirel on my back porch (my sister and I lived next door to each other at the time) it was so gross. I paid my sister's friend $5 to fling it over the fence onto the tracks. My sisterand I both thought he got ripped off, it was super gross but he though he made out good


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azreial*
:LOL One time my sister cat left a mostly eaten very decomposed, decapitcaed squirel on my back porch (my sister and I lived next door to each other at the time) it was so gross. I paid my sister's friend $5 to fling it over the fence onto the tracks. My sisterand I both thought he got ripped off, it was super gross but he though he made out good

Well Ra'am woke up and was upset that Noam got so much $$. He didn't wanna do it so I upped the $ to $2.... to be honest, I'd pay practically anything to get rid of it.
Unfortunately dh heard on the radio that we're having a rodent explosion on the island (island life, sigh....), so I suspect that this will continue







:. It is the 3rd I've seen in 2 weeks, though the others were brought to us "fresh" while we were awake, and encouraged to be consumed or whatever OUTside.
gotta love those kitties!!!


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Karen, you got a bargain there! Yuck, but funny.

Yep, a diaper becomes hyena (I guess) when demand strongly exceeds supply. I think it's a momentum thing. When enough moms start wanting a particular diaper, then other moms think, "Ooh, I should try to get some of those too" and suddenly you can't get any of them and the used ones are selling above cost on the TP. Little Fishy has become hyena in the last few months, which sucks for me because they fit Evelyn perfectly.
The last few "Which diapers aren't hyena but should be?" threads in the diapering forum mentioned Tykie more than any other. When I got my first Tykie, I was very impressed with it, more even than the hyena dipes. It's all about attention to detail and fit. I have two more customs on order now.
Before it can be hyena, though, the WAHM (Ann) will have to get overwhelmed and stop taking custom orders regularly. Oh, and she'll probably need to put cute little identifying tags on them.

Az, okay, I won't feel bad. I will revel in my wonderful life while it lasts!


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Pam, you need to teach those chickens a lesson about property rights! :LOL

Jessi, send MIL here for a week, please! LOL messticalpooreader.com - Lauren has had all colors too, brown, green, neon, yellow, orange, we've seen it all. I think Jack Newman says you should wear sunglasses when looking at poo unless there are other symptoms.

Andy, he's not getting that much all day, I promise. Ok maybe he is, maybe you should start weighing diapers to see how much he pees. :LOL

Karen, kitty take out at your place.. I'd pay the boys too.

So dh came to the chiro with Lauren and I today, he got to do the mom part and lay on the table and I watched. Then I fed and changed Lauren and they went home (she went right to sleep for him) and I had my first visit with the chiro. Let me say wow, do I feel out of wack now. Not a bad wack, just not the way my body is used to being. I knew that between my scoliosis and bad posture I was pretty crooked, but it's so much more obvious to me now.

Lauren is sleeping, I'm going to get some chicken and potato chips and enjoy the weather. And I've decided what's next, oats. I want oatmeal. So tonight for dessert I'm going to have some!

Lisa


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Michelle (Karen too?) do you guys know of any crunchy groups near Oceanside or in SD county? I'm talking to a mom on the "mainstream" board who needs some crunchy support..


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

Jess - wow! what a great MIL!! I'm glad your transition back to work went well. I am REALLY hoping Torin does okay on Friday and Saturday. As for the diaper size, Torin is 25-26 inches long.

Thanks for the definition of hyena!! I was wondering myself what that meant.

As for sleep, I guess I shouldn't feel so sorry for myself. Torin doesn't exactly sleep to much during the day unless I am around and he stays up until 10:30-11:00pm but the past 2 mornings, he woke up at 09:50am!!!! I couldn't believe it! He wakes to nurse, of course but usually the first sleeping interval is at least 4 hours long. So........ today while we're awake all day and I cannot clean or do anything else, I'll just remember this is not permanent and he is my little gift!!

Karen - I double the eeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwww on the cat and rat thing. Once while watching a friends cat and house, the cat brought me a present (mouse) in the middle of the night. He liked to bring them into the bedroom. I just got up and drove home.

Lisa - yum! oatmeal for dessert is a great idea!!

gotta run........ Torin is getting bored here!!


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

hey Mamas! Wow, onto Part 2 already ~ we are a delightfully chatty group









Karen... YUCK on the rat! At least the cat brought it in. When I first read it, I wondered for a moment if it had found it's own way into your house & then the kitty, um, took care of it. Hopefully not a sign of things to come! I'm with you ~ I'd pay big $$ to have it removed by anyone!

Jess, don't feel bad. Just enjoy her







Babies go through all sorts of "interesting" stuff too, so beware the online laws of tempting fate, lol. I have to second what someone else said too about the second one keeping you up all night ~ my first babe was much more challenging than Brynn (my easy-peasy, smiley & snoozy girl







), so your #2, if you have one, might be the up all night type. I think it's great that you have such a supportive and involved MIL though. Cool that E gets to stay home & veg with gramma.

Pam, my sympathies (and empathies!) about the broccoli. The squirrels in our yard made off with an ENTIRE row of watermelon plants that we started from seed.... grrrrrr! We're going to try cayenne sprinkled liberally on the garden, as these darn critters can climb pretty much anything. I hope your fence keeps the chickens out!

I'm enjoying a quiet & lazy afternoon. DH took Tess out with him to his office for a bit where he's tying up some paperwork from the term, and then they're going to get the insurance renewed for the car. Brynn's dozing and I'm snacking on Terra S&V chips! yummmmm.... I'm seriously craving an iced coffee, so when B wakes up I'll be making me one









hmmm... what else. I think my mindpower is being sucked out as Brynn nurses. Seriously, I'm grateful that I don't have any intellectual expectations right now. This occured to me earlier today ~ I used to have a job where I made a good living & had lots of responsibilities, and now a successful morning is one where I can go to the bathroom alone! :LOL


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Wow part 2 already. I think you ladies take the cake for the chattiest bunch.

Karen- eew on the rat. Yuck! but at least the cat got it right?







Kaitlyn once brought me a dead baby mouse, i just about freaked!! think we got some dead squirrels in the attic right now









Lisa- enjoy your oatmeal









Nicole- sorry about Will's bump







I've switched to Dr. Browns bottles recently and they've made such a difference for us. Her spit up is like almost all gone. Instead of 6/7 bibs a day we go through maybe 2 and now it's because she's starting to drool.

I know I shouldn't complain but damn I hate bottle feeding. It seems lately Megan wakes at her usually mid feeding time, so I go downstairs to get her bottle and when I come back up she's fast asleep- argh!! then there I go back down again. My silly little baby. She's 7 mths old today







I so can't believe it. I saw a couple of pregnant ladies at the playground today and it made me kinda sad BUT my sweetie is doing wonderfully and thats whats important!!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Nicole- also I forgot to say sorry about Will's bump. Both of my older boys have fallen out of the bed many times.... it just happens. Luka so far hasn't and I hope he escapes that, but probably not.

Laura- is there any way to keep a bottle near the bed? LIke in a cooler? or does she need it warmed up? i can't believe Megan's 7 months! wow. way to go mama!

And for the record, my cat is bringing in these rodents from OUTside. Occasionally a mouse will get in, but generally we're rodent free. I hate rodents!


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes Nicole, that sounds scary about him falling off the bed. I'm sure it will take Evelyn falling off something before DH and I get serious about watching her every minute. She's just starting to scooch.

Laura, that sucks about the bottle!

Kathy, you are so right about nursing sucking mindpower. That oxytocin is a drug, man. That's one of the worst things about pumping at work. It's a complete mode switch and really interrupts my day.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

haha about the lost mindpower :LOL Last night I woke up at about 12:30 and thought " social strife, political upheaval!" Something I was trying to write about books yesterday, but couldn't get it out. Only took my brain a good 12 hours to spit it out. Sheesh. The gears are rusty, but at least I know they are in somewhat of a working order









Nicole - bummer about Will's noggin. Poor little fella. I remember when Kobe was about six weeks I laid him on the bed to get some stuff ready to take a bath. Well, i heard a thud and didn't even turn around because I thought it was my backpack. It never dawned on me that he could've rolled off the bed at 6 weeks. So, I turned around and he wasn't there!!! He had fallen and then sort of scooched/rolled? I dunno partially under the bed! I was soooo upset. I thought, not even six weeks old and I've already killed him














: (He was fine, btw).

It happens....


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

Happy Birthday Megan! wow. 7 months already? I'm so glad she is doing well!
Nicole - that is one of my greatest nightmares. Last night, I was taking a bath with Torin and I usually support him with my legs AND arms and he slipped away from me REEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLYYY fast. OMG - I luckily caught him but I COULDN'T believe how fast he was. And, I'm ultra-careful in the tub. Don't even fill the water too high.
Torin is napping after it took 2 tries to get him down. I MUST CLEAN, I MUST CLEAN, I MUST CLEAN. And........ organize! I'm driving myself crazy and my morale is REALLY low because I feel I cannot keep up with this place at all. And, I only have 1 child. Do you just get better at it when you have more than 1??


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bunches*
Do you just get better at it when you have more than 1??

Nah... you learn to live better in squalor :LOL

dh is at the beach w/the boys and just left me a message. there's a baby group meeting there and he misses us. awwwwww


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hello! Nicole - Glad Will is ok. I don't think beca actually fell off anything, but it wasn't 'cause I was vigilant or anything. just dumb luck. As mentioned at the time, my dd dropped Ori on his noggin back in, what, early march? Probably permanent brain damage from that one, but oh well! It def. just happens, and being there after the fact is all we can do as parents, right? It starts young, and just gets more complicated!

Ori ROLLED today! My lumpy little guy is starting to move...YIKES!

Lisa - how's the allergies today? I think he's getting lots, but as Karen said, probably not 4oz each time, 'cause I don't always feed from both sides. So some feeds it's probably 2 oz and some it's 4. That's way too complicated for me to figure out...

oop - he's awake...again.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Andy, just be pleased you are a milkin' machine. :LOL

Dh went to school, and of course 2 min. after he walked out the door all hell broke loose here. Lauren just could not be consoled, and then when she stopped fussing and crying she wanted to roll and giggle and then would get frustrated, it was a looooong 2 hrs of dh being gone. Of course she's as happy as a clam now that he's back.

Allergies better today than yesterday, still not great, big bad t'storm rolling in right now, hopefully will wash all the pollen away.

Ok Lauren is now fussing for dh. I suspect we'll be going to bed early tonight, she napped after lunch but not again all afternoon/evening.

Mental capacity - yes, finding the right word is one of those things I find very difficult, and I've discussed this with intelligent women who have infants and they agree, something just goes out the window when it comes to word recall and use.

Dustbunnies, hairballs, and disposable breast pads, that's what lives on my floor. They all multiply when I'm not looking.

Thinking I might have to go see grandma tomorrow, I promised her some baby visiting hours on Sunday when we didn't have a chance to stay at her house and visit.

G'nite mamas!

-poo guru


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Karen: aren't "presents" fun? My cats are all indoor so the worst I get is puke in the middle of my bed that gets found by ants. That had me in tears. My youngest cat likes to tote strawberry baskets around in his mouth. I once woke up to find 7 on my bed, 13 on the floor in my bedroom, and another 11 scattered all down the hallway.

Don't know anyone in the Oceanside area, though I am going to be just south of there as of Friday night for a week. Won't have email access, though. I should be able to check from my mom's house tomorrow and Friday, then we will be at the resort.

Kaia is 11 lbs 1 ounce. That is a 4.7 ounce gain in 6 days. This is good. A bit of a drop, but still acceptable. It's so funny, the demo girl at Trader Joe's always asks her weight because she knows we come straight from the LC. She also remembers what we do and don't eat, so she can make special samples up for me. I love TJ's!

Annie: My DH shipped out the salve to you this am. And yes, the anti fungal powder is used just like baby powder. I've used it for skin irritation on my self many times.

Recipe time!!!

Michelle's Mama Muffins

Preheat oven to 375

Cream together until sugar is completely absorbed
1/4 cup salted butter
3/4 cup flaxseed meal
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 T water

Add 2 eggs, one at a time, scraping bowl well.

Mix together
1 cup applesauce
1 1/2 tsp baking soda, and add to bowl, stirring together well.

Whisk together
2 cups of whole wheat flour
1 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp nutmeg
Stir until batter is moist but not smooth, then stir in
3/4-1 cup golden and black raisins
3/4-1 cup pecan pieces

Spoon into a mini muffin tin and bake 15 minutes. Makes about 48 mini muffins.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

:







for Ori for learning to ROLL! woo hoo! the man is now mobile, watch out mama!

and a







for Luka who found his feet last night. What JOY

The boy went down for a nap, and after feeding (or should I say gorging myself- I have some lost eating days to make up for), I joined him. He woke up and I was sooooo groggy, I could barely lift my head off the pillow. That's a real sign of sleep deprivation with me. I don't feel all deprived, but if I can react to a short nap like that.... oh well, it's just another 2 years, right??? :LOL
before that nap I managed to make some pizza dough, so woo hoo for dinner tonight!

yay for Kaia on the weight gain- even if you hoped for more. And a big







to the TJ person for remembering you. That's why I like living in a small community- RECOGNITION. I grew up in LA, and no one ever remembered us in stores and other stuff. It was so annonymous. Here, everyone is your buddy. Now it's different in LA. My parents community is a lot more friendly, but not back when I was young. twas sad.

on mental capacity-
we had a clinet a couple of years ago who was a teacher and couldn't remember anything. She did some research and found that in rpegnancy your brain cells actually shrink...







: but they come back later. Never looked these things up.... after all, I might not be smart enough right now to find them, but wow.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

No brains over here, either. It's hard to figure, but something like 5,000 babies are born in the us every day. That's a lot of mamas w/no brain power...over a million in a year, right? seriously tho, talk about brain drain!!!

I'm allergic to cats, don't like rats, tolerate mice so long as I don't have to live with them, and will pay anyone any amount to dispose of rotting flesh of any kind. blech. I have always had dogs who prefer rotting flesh to anythign else we could ever find for them to eat, sniff, roll in and enjoy in other ways. totally gross. bathtime!

I'm all depressed about girl scout crap...sheesh. this stuff should be a no brainer (which for me is just about all I can handle) and it's just sucky and I'm not enjoying it at ALL. double ugh. I ate like 15 Newman's hint-o-mints to make myself feel 'better' and now I feel WAY worse. I did get a gift cert. for athleta in the mail and jumped online to buy some stuff, tho - I DO love their stuff. very non-organic, but it's always good quality and soooo soft (ya gotta love polyester for soft). Very excited. Of course I spent an extra $75 on stuff I just HAD to have, but oh well! Some new stuff is maybe just what the doctor ordered. I'm not feeling very good about myself these days...

Cat - I'm glad shes gaining! And very cool that you have a friend at TJ's...I'm just wishing we HAD a TJ's here... does anyone know - are they a chain or a store that an individual purchases into, pays to use the name...whatever that's called (*BRAIN FART*). There's a great big space near my house that would be perfect for a TJ's, and there's NOTHING in this area to compete with it (except Wal Mart - LOL!). I could do a bank loan and get it going if there were partners...interesting to think about.

Ok, walk dog, clean kitchen, sleep... 'night!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

yes, Karen, in one of my psychology classes we did learn that post partum there is a dip in cognition - I can't remember what percentage. Actually, gets worse with each child. Lucky for us it comes back<phew>

I think it must be that time of year with cats and presents. Ours keeps bringing in half dead geckos, and then the ones that get away all go and hide under the coffee table. So when I go to grab the phonebook all these terrified geckos come running out for their lives.








Whoohoo Ori!!!! The little roly poly!!! Violet can wobble back and forth, but can't quite roll yet. She's really good and standing, can push herself up from a squat, and can sit up for about 30 secs. The girl has no upper body strength. I put her on her tummy and all she does is this crawling motion, booty high in the air, face mashed into the ground.

Oh, we did FINALLY get a laugh today!!!! How could I have forgotten that? She's been doing a silent open mouthed one for quite awhile, but we finally got sound today. Very cute!!!

Lisa- allergies, try cod liver oil. Helps alot.

Michelle - allright!!! I'm so glad to hear she's gaining!!! She's such an awesome baby (and mama)

My house is filthy. Filthy I tell ya. I'm soooo unmotivated lately, and I've been having a hard time focusing. I probably need vitamins. My hair is falling out all over the place. Dh went to change Kai's dipe this morning and there was all this hair in there! I wonder how it got in there? Ah well, it's everywhere!


----------



## 17754 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lisa -

Your user name could be PooPooGooRoo, or PuPuGuRu, or just ThePooGuru

Heidi:LOL


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

so apparently Luka has been rolling over here since last week, and no one told me. HOW on earth the mom who spends 99% of his waking time with him has missed this milestone is just beyond me.
And I only found out by chance.
Ra;am went to get him from his nap and asked me if I had put him down on his belly. Yes, I said. Well then he rolled over because he was looking up at the ceiling. Huh??? and then when we told dh he said he's seen Luka roll a bunch of times. I've still not seen it. The other boys could sit before rolling.

woo hoo on Violet laughing! things like that make mothering worth while!!

Luka is screaming. doesn't like this chatting!


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

Karen - "community" is one of the reasons we love it so much here!
Ori - horray for you!!!!!
Luka - how do your feet taste??
Torin rolls from side to side and has rolled from back to front but not often.
Kaia - yay! keep-on-eating girl!!
Annie - Torin loves to stand also but doesn't really like the tummy so much. Also, the first laugh is the best. It made my heart melt.
Michelle - THANKS for the recipe. I was just going to make muffins so I made yours. Yummy! dh loved them too! I'll post a yummy soup recipe I just made this week. Healthy too!!!
Torin is now in his co-sleeper making lots of noises and eating his hands like there is no tomorrow! Its so cute. He has been content like that for a while now. Wow.
I'm tired........ off to bed, I think!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Well, I had an anxiety attack tonight. About nothing in particular, just sort of a general anxious feeling. I think it was just because I've had a couple cups of coffee each day for the past few days, and Makai has been keeping me up all night.

Anyways, I took some medicine and it's making me tired. I'm really bummed, I was hoping I wouldn't havet this anymore after the pregnancy...but I guess its just a thing with me now.

Good night.


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

We do have a lot to be anxious about, don't we, Annie? I hope you feel much better in the morning.

Franchise, Andy. The word is franchise.









Hope everyone's had a good night.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Annie.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Yuck. I've been up for hours and I really don't want to be up ungodly early sitting on MDC when I have a cake to finish in the morning. Except that this is the morning.

Went to lunch yesterday with the friend from Albania and a couple of other folks. She was totally fascinated by snappis and wraps, and took most of my old wraps. They could use anything that can be washed/dried in regular dipe laundry, but no wool or anything that would have to be seperate. I'm not sure on how much they need clothes or if there would be restrictions on them. If we have stuff to donate after she goes back, we can ship it to the mission headquarters in Michigan. She's going to check about carriers; she said they've been trying to break the caregivers of carrying 2 babies in arms at a time. They have 50 kids 4 and under!

**sad story warning**
She was telling us about these two little ones, a brother and a sister. The girl is 3 and needs a bone marrow transplant, but they don't have them in Albania, and her mother hasn't released custody of her (just abandoned her and went to Italy), so they can't adopt her out of the country for another year, and no one within the country wants to adopt her if they're going to have to find her medical help. She's getting transfusions now but if she starts rejecting them she won't make it.







The brother is 2 and has cystic fibrosis, I think. They don't want to seperate them, so he can't get adopted either.







I just can't imagine working with that every day. I don't know how she does it.

Ended up going out to dinner last night, too. Way too hot to cook, and I had a gift cert. for a nice restaurant to use up. Beatrice was cranky and made me go feed her in the car. The place was pretty empty too, I think there were 4 other tables besides us filled. I had salmon wrapped with prosciutto, it came with hollandaise on teh side but it was a little weird with that. And potato skins







Are they like the trendy new appetizer? Everyone seems to have them now, it's like 1/4 of a potato peeled really thick with a ton of cheese and bacon on it, and sour cream for dipping. I never even saw one until 6 months ago. It's like a baked potato made finger food. :LOL

Oh goodie. I'm starting to get sleepy again.

Yucky on the mutilated rodents. My kitties get one every now and then, but they leave them in one piece. I still won't touch them. Not with paper towels or gloves, won't even walk by it or look at it any more than I have to.


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

Seems that two little babies in this house think that bedtime is officially over. So frustrated; we almost had a routine going, and this whole week everything's just been a mess.

And with these shrunken, shriveled brain cells of mine . . . Well, at least I have a physiological reason for doing the things I do somedays. Thanks.









So, Andy, will we start an MDC Trader Joe's franchise (franchise . . . darn shrunken brain cells), after getting Annie's diaper business off the ground? I'm all for it, although TJ's a little small. Here in Texas we have Central Market. It's like TJ's, but about 18 times bigger. 700 kinds of cheese, to give you a sense of scale. It's great. I practically lived there while I was pregnant, and when the babies were born I had to show them to my smoothie guy (who would always "accidentally" make extra for me) so he could see where all those smoothies went!

You know I found a cloth diaper book on Amazon? Yup. Don't know how good it is, though. Just saw it on the way to clicking to something else. So that idea might be taken.

I think, though, that what you diaper gals really need (thank you SO MUCH for explaining diaper "hyena"!) is a really good diaper website, and have ads on it to generate revenue. Then, buy ads on Google, so that everytime somebody looks for "pampers" or "diapers" or whatever, the diaper website comes up. I bet that would educate a lot of people in a really expeditious way. I got into CD because I saw somebody at my organic veggies co-op with FB, and I liked the colors. (In the end, is it about the environment, or our vanity??? :LOL )

I have a wireless mouse and when I rock or nurse the babies I just click, click, click my way through the ww web. If I'm ambitious, I use the Windows On-Screen Keyboard to click out an e-mail or post (so, instead of NAK, it would NAM? Nursing at Mouse?). Takes forever, but hey, a woman't gotta do what a woman's gotta do, right? Mousing around and clicking like that is also how I've gotten some work done.

(Andy, thanks for the link to the acronym translator. Reminded me of my grad school days. Every piece of computer data I used came with a metadata document written by somebody who probably didn't have shrunken brain cells.)

So I looked up GSE, and boy, is that some good stuff! Seems like it kills everything, ha ha! I'm going to try to buy some. And I just might need it; boobies have been feeling funny. Wouldn't be TOO surprised if it was thrush, just because we've all been getting a little sweaty around here lately (summer is late to Houston this year, but it's still definitely on it's way), and I'm just a perpetual leaker, anyway. Bummer. Anyway, thanks for pointing me to it. I learn so much from all of you.

Paquerette, I really admire your friend for the work she's doing. I really don't know how she does it, either. Stories like that are part of why I got out of medicine; seeing things like that day after day--and only being able to do so much--just plain hurts.

Had more to say, and enjoying the fact that I'm not NAK or RAK (rocking at keyboard, ha ha), but it looks like the babies are both convinced it's time to get their day started. Have a good day all of you, and hope you feel a little better in the morning, Annie.


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

tigerpurring - having twins must have its challenges at times....and JOYS!! It amazes me what you do everyday! you were in the medical field once? I am currently an ER RN and NOT loving it. But, I'm looking into other careers - one with a more holistic approach.
Annie - I'm sorry to hear about the anxiety attack. They are sooo frightening when they happen.
Jeni - REALLY sad story. It makes me want to go over there and DO SOMETHING. I don't know what - but, anything!
Trader Joe's - we need a TJ's in Juneau. I miss it! Did I mention food here is ridiculously expensive??
And, did I mention how good Michelle's Mama Muffins are????

Here is a DELICIOUS, easy recipe!
Zucchini & Brown Rice Soup

1 lb zucchini, 1/2 lb spinach, 6 cups broth, 1/2 cup brown rice, 1 1/2 cup sliced onion, 3 tbsp butter, salt & pepper

Wash, trim, and grate zucchini. Wash spinach leaves, dry, cut into strips. Bring broth to boil, add rice, lower heat, cover, cook slowly until rice is done (40 min +). Large pan: saute onion until wilted, add zucchini, stir for 4-5 minutes. Add spinach, cook until barely done, add the zucchini/onion mixture, salt & pepper to taste and viola!! Thin with additional broth, if desired.

Just had a successful pumping session. I MADE myself drink lots of water yesterday and it made a HUGE difference. I'm going to work tomorrow and I'm sooooooo SAD about it. That's an understatement. I don't want to leave my precious boy for so long. Luckily, dh will bring him to me.
Back to bed with my boys!!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Oh Annie, panic attacks are no fun. I hope you're feeling better this morning. I get them sometimes I have for years. Have you tried the rescue remedy that Andy reccomends? I've been taking it when I start to feel anxious and that seems to be helping

I got another plugged duct







Its killing me. This is really bumming me out. This is the 3rd time I've gotten one.

tigerpurring I really love your posts. You sound so upbeat. The twins must be such a blessing, hard work but a blessing

Bunches good luck going back to work

Karen thats funny that Luka was rolling over and nobody thought to tell you.

Andy I'm sorry the bownies are bumming you out. I think its pretty sad that none of the other parents want to help.

catnip







on kaias wieght gain

Paq, thats sad about the orphanage.

We had another crappy ngiht of sleep here







: I'm really starting to be super cranky. I yell ed at dh for wanting to hug me yesterday. I was yellling at ds for asking questions. I've had enough. I'm starting to feel sick and I thnk its fro mthe lack of sleep

I've got a question for you pumping mamas. What does your milk look like. Mine looks like skim milk or watered down skim milk (milk-y water, you can see through it) but sister says hers is like formula, so creamy. I don't know if that's becuase she's nursing an older baby, 10mths, or if I've just got lowfat milk.

Well I've got to get Miss E from upstairs, the doggy moniter is going off. One of these days I'm going to get a real moniter.

Oh Paq, I have a couple of "well loved" prowraps size small could they use something like that at the orphanage?


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Az - Hugs to you. I hope the sleeping situation gets better. And I hope the plugged duct resolves quickly!

Annie - I am so sorry to hear about the anxiety. DH just went through that last year, and it is so not fun. Take it easy and I hope that everything gets better soon.

bunches- Good luck going back to work. I am back at work, although with Will, but I can't imagine how I am going to feel come August when he has to go to daycare.

Catnip - Great Job! You are doing so much for Kaia. She is a lucky little girl!

Thanks for all the good thoughts on Wills noggin. He is fine today. He is still waking in the middle of the night at about 1:30. Such a change from Emily who slept through at 4.5 weeks.

So, is anyone else's kiddo starting to show interest in food? Will is watching us eat now, and will sometimes grab for our spoon/fork if we are holding him on our laps while we eat.

Gotta go help with breakfast. Have a good day. Be back this evening. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok why don't the elimination diet people tell you up front the reason for free range organic meat is because most of the chickens and turkeys are fed corn? Because regular chickens eat corn, you can still have a corn reaction (although a very small chance) to eating chicken. So I'm going to try corn next. That way I can go back to eating normal animals instead of the expensive ones. Although I must admit, the expensive ones sure do taste good. I'm feeling smart now.

Mmmm Karen ate real food









Andy, maybe you should lay down the law with dh, "Either we start communicating or retail therapy is going to be my bliss" :LOL

Mental capacity - I love the conversation. Honestly I think that during the first trimester the babe sucks all the good fats from our brains, you know, the really important ones that protect all the synapses and assure the electrical connections get made. Well they take that highest of high quality fats from our brains to build their own, and we never recover. Then for every time during 3rd trimester you get up to pee at night and lose sleep you also lose some brain cells, and finally every lost hour of sleep with an infant contributes to the same cycle. Ok so I don't have a lot of scientific basis on the sleep part, but I *know* in my guru head that the fat thing is a GREAT theory.

Ooooh Yah, I get to pick a new name when I hit 1000 posts... better stop now and start a new post.









Annie, how'd your night go?

LOL Joyce has the words. Maybe having twins negates the loss of brain function?

Ooooh franchise. Well I vote on the MDC commune building itself an IKEA and a TraderJoe's. And we need a birth center. Anything else?

Hey Joyce, go look for a program called DASHER - it's sortof an onscreen keyboard but it works like a video game. Faster for me than clicking out a message with a mouse.

OOOOOH MARY! I can eat your soup! (except the onion and butter)

Karen, what's the supplement for Az? Lethecin? I can't remember (brain fat gone).

Az, go take some Lethecin. But check with Karen first to make sure I got it right.

My milk is skimmy looking and bluish, but there is a layer of fat that comes to the top (especially when I put it in the fridge). If I pump AFTER she eats there is not a lot left, but it is creamier, and does separate to skim and cream after a bit.

Lauren is getting tough to get to bed at night. She's taking both sides (sometimes twice) and nursing for an hour or longer before she'll sleep. Last night after both sides twice I put the paci in and just snuggled her, I couldn't nurse any longer. I think she's getting used to having access to the paci and sucking all the time, and that's what the problem is. Middle of the night she goes back down no problems, 5-10 min. tops. And for the first time ever she slept longer during the second stretch (5 hrs) than the first (3) when I really need that 5 hrs first!









Eating oatmeal made with water (made it last night with rice milk, it's better with water) and brown sugar - yah, I'm walking a risky line, introducing sugar now, but it really needed it. So next is corn, at least logically next it'll be corn, but I still *really* want orange juice and all kinds of other stuff.

Nicole, yah Lauren watches the spoons and forks go back and forth from mouth to plate with GREAT interest. She also really likes to bat at and grab my cup when we're sitting at the table. SO now I'm using plastic cups just like a little kid.

Lisa


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killick*
So, is anyone else's kiddo starting to show interest in food? Will is watching us eat now, and will sometimes grab for our spoon/fork if we are holding him on our laps while we eat.

Elizabeth has been showing interest in food for week. Now she's gone from looking longingly and making sucking motions to trying to steal what I am eating. Two days ago she tried to swipe my sandwich. Its getting hard to eat with her on my lap now becuase of it. She tries to grap whats on the table in front of her and she's also wiggeling all over to see what I am eating.. She's always be interested in the smells of foods. There a few smells that she realy likes. When dh eats peanut butter he'll blow at her so she gets a good wiff and she get's all smiley and the tounge really starts going. Its so funny. We think she'll be a fun one to feed solids to.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisa2976*
My milk is skimmy looking and bluish, but there is a layer of fat that comes to the top (especially when I put it in the fridge). If I pump AFTER she eats there is not a lot left, but it is creamier, and does separate to skim and cream after a bit. Lisa

cross post
Even when I pump after she eats its still not very creamy. I do get the little layer of separated cream but its just a skim coat on top.

What is the Lethecin?


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hola! BSAK(AF) That's baby standind at kybrd (and farting).









I had a 2 week stint at an orphanage in zimbabwe - yeah, I lasted until the babies I knew started to die of aids. My heart broke four times and then I went to work for an envt'l group. couldn't handle that much. I give your friend a LOT of credit! It's harder than anyone think before getting into it. The room I worked had 40 cribs, 65 babies under 2, and 100% mortality w/in 5 yrs. most didn't make it to their second birthdays...







Now I'm really crying, remembering those beautiful little souls









give me a min.

Ok...big fart brought my head around (







) actually they don't smell









FRAAAAANCHISE!







Yeah, so anyone know if it's a FRAAAAANCHISE? That's pretty funny about the giant yummy store in TX - isn't EVERYthing bigger in Texas?! :LOL

LOL on Luka rolling Karen! Just shows you what holding your babe all day gets ya! happy babe that has to sneak off to roll! :LOL congrats, anyway!

Tiger - I think you're right - we need to get Annie's site up first. I guess that means we'll all have to fly to HI and take turns babysitting so she can make enough to get heyena-ated :LOL Then she's golden!









Another loooong pause in which the dog gets walked, andy takes Ori to the post office, and back home to get Jessi's address, and back to the post office, and back home, and gets him to sleep...

Ann - hon, this is SO the place to dump those feelings! We are totally here for you. I know it can be weird, 'cause actually having an anxiety attack has meant for me not trusting anyone, but yours may be different, and you can always pm me (or probly any of us!) to just talk one-on-one. No sweat mama! You are awesome! Don't get pressured, don't get stressed, eat pineapple and wear sandles and enjoy your babies...









Probably new posts up, so I'd best get this up and going now. I hope mamas are having good days! Lots of hugs, andy


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Az, I think your milk is fine, it's obviously working for babe.

*Treatments: Dietary supplements and diet*
A Vitamin C supplement can be helpful for any mom suffering with recurrent plugged ducts or mastitis.

Many moms have found that taking lecithin (a dietary supplement) can help to resolve and prevent recurrent plugged ducts.

It is also helpful to make sure that you're getting enough liquids, and to reduce the amount of saturated fat in your diet.

*Treatments: Homeopathic remedies*
Some moms with recurrent plugged ducts or mastitis have also had good luck with the following homeopathic treatment -- 2 doses Hepar Sulphur and 2 doses of Phytolacca (allow pellets to dissolve in mouth). The doses are to be taken as follows:

First, take Hepar Sulphur 30C - 3 pellets;
3 hours later, take Phytolacca 30C - 3 pellets;
3 hours later, take Hepar Sulphur 30C - 3 pellets;
3 hours later, take Phytolacca 30C - 3 pellets.

-----------------------

Lecithin has been recommended to combat recurrent plugged ducts. The usual recommended dosage for recurrent plugged ducts is 3600-4800 mg lecithin per day, or 1 capsule (1200 milligram) 3-4 times per day. After a week or two with no blockage, mom can reduce the dosage by one capsule. If there is no blockage within another 2 weeks she can reduce it again by one. Mom may need to continue taking 1-2 capsules per day if stopping the lecithin leads to additional plugged ducts.

Lecithin is a very common food additive, and is found naturally in many other foods. There are no known contraindications to its use by breastfeeding mothers.

The reason why lecithin may help resolve and prevent plugged ducts is not clear. Per Dr. Jack Newman, "It may do this by decreasing the viscosity (stickiness) of the milk, by increasing the percentage of polyunsaturated fatty acids in the milk." Lecithin is an emulsifier (used to keep fats/oils dispersed and in suspension): phospholipid molecules (such as lecithin) contain hydrophobic and hydrophilic elements; the hydrophobic portion has an affinity for fats and oils, and the hydrophilic portion has an affinity for water.

Also, people with a preexisting tendency to depression may become depressed if taking high doses of choline or lecithin. These people should be monitored by a physician.

More information on lecithin and breastfeeding can be found here.

B-complex, evening primrose oil and thyme have also been recommended for treating recurrent plugged ducts.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

yup - new posts. Hmmm. My milk looks bluey and skimmy too, but w/the fat on top. It's not so much how MUCH fat as what KIND of fat. So don't get worked up Sheri. Your baby is PERFECT!!! She doesn't need to be fat to be healthy, right!?







I hope the plugged duct works it'self out soonest! I hate them. Use the hot compress lots...







I'm not sure you want to take Lecithin right now, although it is used for clogged ducts. I take Evening Primrose anyway, it's not contraindicated by any medical conditions that we've ever discussed (although it can be mood lifting, so don't take it when you're having a giggle fit :LOL ).

Just a tiny bit of food interest here...mostly he's carnivorous and eats hands, Jerry's arm, and my knuckles. :LOL Beca wasn't at all interested until about 5 or 6 months. I hope to keep him of solids for as long as possible because although he hasn't shown ANY signs of food allergy, he does have other allergies and I'd like to keep the allergins to a minimum. Having the dog in the house with all the hair etc. is bad enough for the little fella.









Do anyone else's smilies move around? I mean the mini-smilie board that's on the post-it page. Sometimes the smilies are in one order, then in another order. Who's doing that? The smilie djinni?









Ya know, Lisa, I really thought about that, but the reality is he's the one earning all the money now anyway, so what point is there to spending it all? I have what I need, and a bunch of what I want (ok, the hot tub would be SOOOO NICE), but you are correct. we DO need to have better comms. He tried to call 2x yesterday, and did connect in the early a.m., but it's so hectic here, me feeding the babe and the girl and making her lunch and shooing her out the door fo rhte bus and walking the dog, all between 6:45 and 7:20...whew~! feels like a whole darned day in that 35 minutes. He said he'd call back around noon, but he didn't and then he called twice after we'd left for brownies (guess he forgot we do that on wednesdays). oh well. I have a feeling he's coming home today, cause he didn't call this morning. maybe he'll get home early and we can hang out a bit...'course talking about 'us' would completely ruin the down time for him, but...

Dh says he'd rather go to Florida and fish in the everglades, which he's never done, than go to hawaii. is he nuts??? Well, I guess he's entitled to his opinions. I guess we can always talk to him from hawaii on our cell phone! :LOL

Ok, time to get my world together so when baby wakes we can rush out the door and get some errands done before lunch. caio! andy

ps - did I mention he slept almost 4 hrs. and I spent 2 1/2 of it AWAKE??? From 2:30 till 4am I just couldn't get to sleep.







sucks for me! I SO know what you feel on the cranky sick can't get enough sleep thing, Az. If you are pumping, I'd leave the babe with dh for a night w/lots of milk and go sleep at your sisters or something... if you have resources you can use, USE THEM!!! Hugs mama, andy


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Now I know I didn't mention this:

went to brownies for 3 hrs (the mtg is one hr. but it takes forever to wrap it up and I get there early to make photocopies of memos and help in beca's class) w/out a diaper bag

put Ori to bed last night in a diaper w/no wrap

and yeah, mentioned this already, but it's worth mentioning again. boxed up some books for Jessi and brought them to the post office and then had to drive BACK home to get her address.

:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Andy- MAJOR brain cell shrinkage over there







. You made me seriously laugh hard!
so dh wants everglades instead of here? they are cool. we were there last year when Luka was a mere seed, looking for a fluffy nest in my womb. It was cool there, and we saw tons of gators, much to everyone's thrill. but HI is better!

I'm with you all on the bad sleep!!!! Luka nursed to sleep sometime after 8 last night. A long nurse, but fine. But when I tried to put him down, he woke up (this is unusual for him). So..... nothing would get him back to sleep, so dh and I started a movie. But he fussed during the movie, so I tired all the tricks before finally giving up on the movie and hanging out in bed with him. Didn't fall back asleep til AFTER 11pm. I was so exhausted. And did he sleep any later this am? NO! We're up at 5:30 on the dot.
Unfortunately (or foruntately) we can't have a big nap day. We're going to the beach. A friend is in town. I'm a little apprehensive abotu seeing her, because she instituted a move to the mainland for her whole family- they were my kids best friends and dh's best friend.... they left a big hole when they left (and said they were only going for 3 months grr).

maybe it's time to get Luka some teething tabs and maybe that's the reason for the bad night last night? it's funny because he napped sooooo well yesterday and was really pleasant.

Az- expressed milk does look thin and watery and can be all kinds of colors. DOn't worry about yours. THe creamier stuff comes at the end of the feeding.
Lecithin is the awesome thing for the plugged ducts, like Lisa said. Some women just take it throughout their bf time to keep them at bay.

Lisa- so have you thought about becoming an LLLLeader, or LC or something? You are so "in" the know these days mama. ANd since there's no established profession for poo reader/guru, this might be it!

on babies looking at food.... since we live in a culture of trying to push food on babies way too soon generally, I need to say that many parents will interpret baby looking at the food stuff as being ready to eat. but those same babies are also interested in EVERYTHING mama and papa do.... Luka watches me bring the phone to my head with intense interest and grabs for it just as much as the fork or cup, or whatever. it's good to know that THEIR brain cells are all firing!!!

Hi Joyce- you ROCK (both figuratively and literally), ha ha.... I made a joke!

Jeni- what a sad state at that orphanage. My MIL went to visit one when she was in China- was taken there- like it was one of the "better" ones. She said it absolutely broke her heart. Shje could NOT stand it. People whoo work in places like that are SAINTS.
anyone see the article in Mothering a few years back about a mom and son going and staying somewhere and working at an orphanage? the mom was giving her son a "real" education. It was very moving.

Luka is unhappy watching me type. Why doesn't he realize how IMPORTANT this is??? YK, when I checked my email this am there was no notifications from this thread and I was heartbroken. Good thing I checked!


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Karen, yep, I'm seriously thinking I need to be in education still, but with mothers, not with kids. I've been talking to the LC at my bf group about it, and the fastest way to get the billions of hours needed is to be a LLL leader for 5 years. So I guess first I need to get Lauren to be 9 months old so I meet the prerequisites for being a leader.









That or teaching some sort of baby or new moms class would be cool. Of course I'd be rather slanted in my views (bf, babywearing, cd) but that'd be ok with me.









Andy, you have lost it sweetie, gone, all gone! :LOL

Orphans, yah our friends have adopted 2 boys from S. Korea, they went there for the first and couldn't bring themselves to go for the second, they met him at the airport instead. So sad. I had 2 Russian babies when I taught special ed preschool, they were so cool too. The boy had asian/russian features, the girl was one of those little figureskating pixies.

Gotta go, need food, we're meeting friends at the mall in an hour.

Lisa


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Lisa- If your local LLL Leader will recommend you (gotta at LEAST go to 4 meetings too) then you can do an LLL application before baby is 9 mos and be accredited after she's old enough. tell her you're interested


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Yep, I've done the series twice, I think. There are 3 local groups and so they rotate through them fast.









So stupid backassward Ohio has been trying to pass BF legislation for years, and it's finally passed the Senate but not the House, some old farts in the House want to "protect" businesses from people who fall down when they slip on breastmilk and when us wild mamas stand naked in the store doorway with a babe on our boob scaring away customers. :LOL

SO one of the old farts happens to own a DELI near me, and the locals are all planning a nurse-in at his place. It's gonna be fun.

Andy, I just realized what you meant about the smiles. I think it's all about frequency use or maybe it's just random.

Gotta eat. Still haven't done that.

Lisa


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Morning all-

Well, I'm feeling MUCh better today. Thanks for all the kind words. I never have had a full on panic attack luckily, just sort of this really nervous feeling. Anyways, I took some of this homeopathic stuff - seriane, its called. Its just milk casein, but it works better than rescue remedy for me. I also have some St. john's wort, skullcap, and something else blend - maybe kava, that my naturopath gave me but I don't like to take it while I'm nursing.

So, I'm good. I got some good sleep and I'm staying off the caffeine for a good long while.

Lisa- you're probably right about the fats. I think its the omega 3 that we need. I have some flax seed oil, and I'm going to start taking it again.

Gotta go. Love and Alohas!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Grrrrrr..... I'm a mean and crabby mama today. Kids are doing math and asking me questions that I know they know the answers to. ugh. Lack of sleep sucks


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Annie- so glad you're feeling better! so you think it was the caffeine that set you off??? that's some powerful drug. It's amazing that it's legal and yet other drugs aren't. that and alcohol and tobacco. geesh.
I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

It amazes me too, about the drug thing. Dope is So way less harmful than alcohol, imo, but I'm biased, I know.

Um...oh - went actual shopping today, Ori was SOOO good, let me try on like four different outfits lying on my sling on the floor. The ladies at the shop were way not so cool with babies, some ladies in shops just crave holding babies, anyway, I ended up with 2 pants (both flax) and one shirt (eileen fisher on sale). More shirt may be bought later. Not too expensive, not too tight, liked them. A real morale booster!!

I started to become a LLL in Vancouver and kept missing one or another meeting and having to do the 4 over again and found it just didn't work for me. I did love working with the babies and mamas, and if I coulda gotten it all together I would have really enjoyed being a leader in our area, which was leaderless. So I actually have the Breastfeeding Answer Book and stuff, which has helped me a lot. I'm still not convinced that I had a plugged duct. Didn't fit that description at all. More fit the suckingblister that can happen sometimes, but...

Oh, and I got some funky bangles on sale too - 3 for $5. Indian brass and enamel... yumm!

Annie - SO glad you are feeling right again. Hate feeling sad. You too Karen - you sound all better (if somewhat grumpy...I don't appreciate it when Beca contorts stuff and makes it complicated when she already knows how to do it...it's just an attention/delay thing for her. BUT w/homeschooled kids it's hard, 'cause they don't have the other kids to goof against. OTOH, they probably only have to do a couple of hrs a day, right? Beca is gone (inc. bus time) for EIGHT hrs. a day! Sheesh.

Well, the little fella is sleeping in the car, and I'm going to wrap up some laundry and bring my book outside. Hope ya'll are having a good day! andy


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

Hello! Az- ouch on the plugged duct. sorry about the lack of sleep. Is there anyway you can get some extra help to take some of the load off?
On the milk topic - sometimes mine is bluish-watered down and lately, its been on the yellow side
Lisa - I never put the butter in the soup anyway. Also, I often substitute the veges. This week, I put shitake mushrooms and spinach in the soup. Also, I am looking into teaching breastfeeding in some capacity. As a nurse, I already have some experience with that. There's no LLL in this town, unfortunately though! But, I am going to certify as a post-partum doula to help other Moms out. I could have really used a little help here after my ds was born. dh was great tho.
Nicole - Torin looks as if he would eat anything we put in front of him! In fact, dh let him lick a TINY amount of yogurt the other night (told me after the fact). Any good book recommendations on infant nutrition? I'd like to make his food from scratch if I can.
Andy - wow on the no brainer day! I've certainly had those. When I was pregnant, I was so tired and sick, I had a hard time multiplying 4 times 25. I shouldn't even admit to that!!
I just received my fbs in the mail!! yay! now, i am waiting for the wonderoos!! I'm excited to try these.
have a good day mamas. i'll try to check in later.
on the flax, Annie - Michelle's muffins are great and have flax in them!
Karen - Torin doesn't want me on MDC either!


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

It would seem that Bunches likes my muffins. Thank you. I'll have to try that soup.

Kaia's first plane ride went well. Having too much fun on my mom's spiffy computer with the wireless key and mouse and broadband internet. Meeting with a local LC for a second opinion today at 1. I hope it goes well.

Annie, if you are having anxiety about a particular thing, the Bach flower remedy mimulus might help. If you are having generalized anxiety about an unknown thing, aspen is your best bet. If your thoughts keep circling around about something in an obsessive manner, try vervain. Rescue Remedy is a good general purpose remedy too. I carry a bottle with me at all times. Glad you feel better today. Been up since 4am on 4 hours sleep. I'm gonna go nap now. Hugs to all!


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Nicole- glad Will is doing better








No interest in food over here thats for sure. I'm pretty sure we'll be waiting for another 2-3 mths at least.

My milk looks very white and creamy most of the time.

Mary - that soups looks delicious! Hope you have a good day back at work, must be hard.

Karen- sorry you feeling grumpy today







hope the rest of the day is brighter









Andy- whats a bangle?







boy sounds like you got a classic case of momma brain

Annie- glad you are feeling better

Nothing worse than going through Megan's birth the first time but last night i dreamed of it, ugh so depressing. Megan's little thumb and finger are getting so red from her gnawing on it so much. Trying to give her other things to chomp on but she just likes her fists. Her tooth is almost through I think. I can feel it now but she doesnt' like me looking at it, she sticks her tongue out at me. She's such a cutie. I wanted to get a preemie doll that is customed made according to their birth size. Well I told dh about it and he was like thats a waste of money







men! Well I'm gonna get it anyways someday soon. I think it would be nice to have for once she gets older and can see how far she's come. Hmm just thought of it, if I tell his mother about it I know she'll love the idea and tell him so, then he'll go for it. (he's a big mommas boy







)
here's another pic cuz I love sharing
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...000_2559pp.jpg


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Mary - I think "super baby foods" is a recipe book for making your own. My friend has it and liked it.

Hmmm Laura is creamy, Az's friend w/older babe is creamy, the rest of us are skim w/fat - maybe it does change as the babes get older.

Been trying to get dh to go to the grocery with me all afternoon. We are seriously in need of food. No pears for me anywhere.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

From what I understand, the bluish milk is the foremilk, creamy is hindmilk...So for all you blue milk mamas, I dunno, maybe pump longer and you'll get the cream, or try pumping at a different time of day. One other thought, if you're pumping on the other side, while baby nurses, its going to take longer to get the hindmilk from the pumped side...brainfart...I hope you understand what I'm trying to say...so pump a little longer on that side and see if it comes out creamier, OR switch sides and see if you can get a little cream after baby nurses.

LLL - I really want to get accredited. I just need to get it together enough to start doing it. Did I mention I've been nursing now for 5 1/2 years straight!







s

Lisa- rashguard!! I keep reminding myself and then forgetting to ask! What color/size and do you want full body or shirt. Its no problemo for me to pick one up for ya.

Andy- looked through and picked out the naartje stuff. Unfortunately, it seems most of the little baby stuff I gave away







, but there are a few cute things in there that I'm sending out, and when Mak grows out of his stuff I'll send that along too. I know I've got some winter stuff in storage as well....And, I'm planning on having san fransisco firend raid the store for me. LMK if you want anything, ok!

Thanks so much Michelle for the bach remedies. I'm going to pick some of that up today. Yk, I think alot of it that I'm sort of an introverted person and Makai is really not -- anyways, I get overstimulated really easily, and then I guess I freak out hehe...


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)

mmmm....veggie sushi is soo yummy

4 days is a lot of days to be away from my babies...but I've made it! And I took an hour lunch and went to the daycare to nurse Isabelle. Fridays is my day off and tomorrow is my 30th birthday. Dh is making me a cake and we're going to have a bbq. Yay me!

As much as I miss my babies I'm starting to get back into work and my coworkers are awesome. Today they told my boss that 8am meetings are way too hard to be on time so could she please start no earlier than 8:30 :LOL Most of them don't have kids either. Oh and I hear y'all on the missing brain cells...and my attention span has been shortened considerably. An hour meeting means I'm pretty much spaced out the last half of the meeting.

Nicole-Yeah...Ruby fell off the bed a few times, but not 'til she was a bit older. And then when we got her a toddler bed she must have fell out of that every 3 hours the first 2 nights. Poor thing couple of times she just fell back to sleep so we left her there on the floor. Carpet is good...atleast in the bedroom. Glad Will is ok.

Andy- yay! for shopping...we all deserve a littl esomething nice to make us feel pretty









Karen-







sending you happy vibes...sorry you feel grouchy.

Az- yuck on the plugged duct. I reccomend vit C. But I'm no expert....just seemed to help when I was nursing Ruby.

Annie- yuck on the anxiety attack. I'm really sensitive to caffeine, so I've been stick to decaf lattes to get my morning "coffee moment" fix. I'm glad you're feeling better today.

Laura -







Megan had a rough start but it sounds like she's doing great now. We all have high expectations for our births and we get to grieve the loss of those expectations, but at least the outcome was good. Megan is beautiful!

OOh and I love the idea of working with mommies and babies. My dream would be to be a pre and post natal yoga instructor...

I just want to thank all you ladies- you're all so inspiring. It's just nice to be able to talk to people that think it's important to love and be gentle to their babies and the environment. And you're all so crafty!

I'm feeling all euphoric today...

Must get back to work ...model is done running.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Annie, I really just need info, what is a good brand/brands, etc. I think the only thing I found online was a company called protect-a-bub that makes shorts/tshirts and stroller covers. Know anything about them?

Finally made it to the grocery. I've been eating apples for 2 weeks and just realized that I can eat applesauce. Duh!

-L


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Andy, this might work for you too.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey Jess: four days IS a lot! You were very brave and I hope you enjoy your weekend with family tons!

Lisa - I'd like to try a pouch, but I don't want to spend another 20$ right now. I just got an unpadded sling for $7 (inc. shipping) (THANKS AZ!), so I want to try that out for a bit and see how it goes. When I sell that carrier, I'll think about it, but I also committed to some wool wraps from a girl cleaning house (4 for 30$).

I told dh about the pupuguru concept, he was







and beca was







: made getting dinner down her throad tough, but it was nice having daddy home and we all enjoyed the laugh!

Oh, what about Annie's Aloha ... still working on it







, but I like the Annie's Aloha or Aloha Annie's... something







.

Best get motivated and do the diape thing, kitchen thing, and survivor thing. Finally, something to look forward to for our evening viewing pleasure







.

Dh gets to walk the doggie tonight, at least!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Lisa - here's the one we got. http://www.uvsunware.com/children.html#capri we got the bubbles, but the pebbles and periwinkle are cute too! They're pretty big, and came rec'cd from a friend who has serious skin issues and has 3 girls w/sensitive skin. They have a play suit w/no crotch zip, good for playing in the sand, but harder to diape. change.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Lisa thanks fir all the info on the plugged duct. I don't think I'll do the letchin becuase of the ppd, don't want to chance making it worse but I might give the other stuff a try. I'm going to pick up some vit c for sure.

Poor left is in so much pain, teeth gritting eye tearing pain. I keep nursing her on the side for as long as I can stand and doing the hot compresses. I'm going to take a nice long soak and a hot bath soon. DH has to drive his sister home and pick up his dad and he's going to take Miss E with him so I can have some peace.
He's also going to sleep down stairs tonight hoping I might sleep a little better that way. Maybe there'll be better mood all around tomorrow

Michelle you're the herb queen







<----nautral mama

Andy







on doing something for you. You deserve it. The african orphange sounds too sad. I couldn't have lasted as long as you did

Annie I'm glad you're feeling better today. Anxiety can be really hard to live with. I can get it pretty bad.

I'm trying to limit my computer time. I'm getting fat, my pre-prg pants that were fitting no longer are







: and my apartment was getting pretty gorss. Just yesterday and today I swept scrubbed the dining room floor, washed the walls and wood work, swept and steamed the kitchen and living room floors. Plus did some tidying of the dining room and a good amount in the living room. I also vaccumed ds's room and folded and put away 2 loads of laundry. I also managed to get 3 meals in, all in the same day







I figure with all the cleaning I was killing two birds with one stone, the apart,ment looks so much better and that coumts as exercise, right?


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Oh Karen I think Elizabeth and Luke had some sort of confrence call, she's been squealing non-stop for 2 days now


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

OMG Az, you are a house cleanin' fool! Come visit me









I guess I'm going to bed. Lauren has been fussy fussy since 6:30, even with a nap in there this evening. Nothing like calling it a day at 8:00

xoxo mamas

Lisa


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Az - I hear ya - I spend way too much time surfing around on here. Mostly, because I can't do this when he's nursing, I do it after he's asleep, which is when I COULD be doing other more productive stuff...I did get 3 loads of laundry done and a load of diapes into the wash (where it still sits). And I got dinner made, got to the post office (twice ha!), did my little shopping spree and picked up the tie dye kits for the brownie camp out next month. That's it. Ok,nursed the baby, what, 8 times? Changed 11 diapes., listened to two chapters of Laura's Ma (a Little House chapter book for young readers), watched survivor, ate more Newman's own hint-o-mint cookies... my pants don't fit either. I keep blaming it on the baby and saying it's cause he doens't give me a predictable time to go to the gym (which is true) and you have to reserve child care (it's a Y, what can you expect?) BUT that's bull. I have a treadmill and a jogging stroller. I do walk a lot - minimally 1/2 mile a day just to take the dog out, but usually more. I got so damned depressed about the weight that I bought new pants so I don't have to deal with it for a while. shameful. although everything was on sale... NO! It was shameful and I need to get it together. I gotta say, I am very glad that Beca is old enough to swim without me hovering in the water, 'cause the prospect of getting into a bathing suit is truly horifying (shiver smilie).

'Kay time for bed ladies. See you all in the morning. Andy

PS - I sold my first ever item on the TP - a book, but hey, it's a sale!!!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey guys - I need to know (now) how to receive a payment into my pay pal account.

Do I need to invoice and request the payment? Can she just send the money via pay pal to my email address? ~HELLLLP~


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

She can just send it to yer email account.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Aloha mamas!
Thanks for all the hugs about my bad mood. I was just so sleepy. But I got some coffee (bad me!) in town and had a lovely day at the beach. It was so nice there. I actually met up with an MDC mama who lives here. That was really exciting and our kids got along awesomly.

Now I'm pooped.

Andy- yay on the shopping! so what if the clothes are a little bigger? it's important to feel good- and clothes that fit will make youi feel better than clothes that are too small. right? at least that's what I said to myself when I bought clothes 2 sizes above my norm a few weeks ago!
re pouch slings. there is a site- I have it somewhere with instructions for sewing an uber simple pouch. You can have very little sewing skills to make it. The only prob with it is that it might be hard to get a good fit (it's not adjustable). Otherwise I could easily sew you one (after I do my other craft projects that I'm behind on). It's seriously a 20 minute looking project.

Laura- swwwweeeet pic of megan!

Luka went to sleep after 5pm tonight and at 7 I started getting ansty about him still being asleep (because I need a good nights' sleep tonigt). So I told dh to wake him up. Well he did. Baby came to me (sitting here topless cuz hot). Latched on and now he's falling back asleep- 7:30pm. I need him to go to sleep for the night at a reasonable hour. not 11. darn. oh he needs me. ciao mamas


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Congrats to Ori for rolling.

http://www.cirerrek.addr.com/evelyn/bumbo.jpg
She's almost too big for it already!

It was snowing pollen in our backyard yesterday afternoon.

Michelle, enjoy your trip! Those muffins sound fabulous.

My poor brain cells... I hope they come back soon. I miss them.

Evelyn giggled at me last night, three times. Hurray! She did some great swimming in the bath, too.
Yesterday was the 3-mo Well Baby visit. Evelyn weighed in at 17 lb 4 oz and about 25" long. The (naturalist, very pro-bf) doctor recommends starting the rice cereal mixed with ebm at 2x birth weight, which seems sensible. Hmm, that's about a week. I'd like to start feeding her, because it will lead to less pumping at work and because (mostly) it sounds like fun. Three months seems a little early.
She does watch us eat; Nana says she seems interested in food.

Oh you easily grossed-out mamas: Wednesday on the hash we passed a heart on the side of the road. We said "What is that? It looks like an organ!" and then noticed the dead possum on the other side of the street. A possum heart, whoa. Or maybe it was his liver. It was kinda big to be his heart.

Ann, that's hilarious about the geckos. Evelyn does the same crawling snowplow motion on her tummy. In the bathtub, the same motion looks like swimming, and works a lot better.
I'm sorry that you had an anxiety attack. Are you feeling better?

Bunches & tigerpurring, on CD - it's about the vanity! haha. I have a box of dipes packed up to send you. Since Torin is about Evelyn's size, maybe half of them will fit, but at least you can get a good look at the others. They're very pretty.

Bunches, best of luck with work today. I hope everyone is really nice to you and it goes quickly.

Az - my milk looks like filmy water at first, and then once I get to the hindmilk it gets creamy. You're getting the foremilk, is all; it's really watery.

PooPooGooRoo, I love it! That's awesome Heidi!

I read the other day that checking email all day lowers your IQ by 10 points. Eep! I hope the same is not true of checking this board. Even if it is, oh well - it raises my happiness by more than that.

Andy, ruin his down time by all means. The "us" is more important.
Everglades over HI? That is nuts. Maybe he means he'd rather be in the company of fish and mosquitos than us.









Thanks for mailing the books, Andy! Especially because it took two trips.

Okay, it's 5 am and time to try to sleep again.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

What the heck, might as well finish all the posts.

Ann, 5.5 yrs of constant nursing - WOW!

Jess, happy birthday!

Megan is a darling!

Tiger, there are several good CD websites. Diaperpin.com is one, and diaperpages.com too.

Okay, 6 am, sun is up. Dang! Maybe I can snooze for an hour.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks Ann - how duh not to ever have done it and there's no obvious instructions...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESS!!!







:





















: I hope you have an awesome day!!!

Mary - Good luck hon. Don't worry about Torin, he'll be fine. Just get yourself through the first day.

Jessi - amazing. just amazing. she's about half again as big as Ori. amazing! But TOOOOO cute!

Laura - she's so beautiful. just a creature of beauty...thanks for pics!

Ok, gotta go do the bus thing. more later!


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Mary, I made your soup last night. Well, I followed your recipe with what I had in the house - ended up with a nice side dish instead of soup - here's how badly I twisted the recipe - 2 small zucchini grated, 1/2 onion diced, sautee in sunflower oil, 3 c. turkey broth and 1 c. basamati rice, s&p to season. Dh liked it. Although our dinner last night was in the beige range - turkey, mashed taters, and rice. Boring









Jess, where'd you get the Bumbo? ebay or retail?

I think Lauren woke up. But I'm letting dh get her. I'm going to eat my oatmeal and read my email and take a shower before I become supermom again.

-L


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Andy you sound like me :LOL I'm trying so hard to get this pit cleaned up. It was really gross I found dried dog poo under the dining room table







: I filled 3 dustpans full and only about 1/2 of it was cat hair (Bill has a long haired cat that sheds like crazy) Things have been quite a bit neater since I laid down the law about the shoes in the house though. DH isn't happy about it, but he's not too keen on the alternitive. I told him the shoes come off of you can sweep and wash the floor.
Plus the lack of sleep is making it so hard to get motivated. Have you noticed that its you me and Karen that complain about it the most. Kinda interesting since we have the older kids. .

The boob is still killing me and now I've got a small blister looking spot on my nipple. When Elizabeth nurses it feel like I'm getting jabbed with fire hot needles all over. It hurts so bad. Between that the thrush and the constant nursing I'm just about ready to give up







The only thing keeping me going at this point is the fact the nursing will help clear up the pugged duct. I feel like such a failure.

_Yesterday was the 3-mo Well Baby visit. Evelyn weighed in at 17 lb 4 oz and about 25" long. The (naturalist, very pro-bf) doctor recommends starting the rice cereal mixed with ebm at 2x birth weight, which seems sensible. Hmm, that's about a week. I'd like to start feeding her, because it will lead to less pumping at work and because (mostly) it sounds like fun. Three months seems a little early._
I've never heard that about the cereal. I thought you were supposed to start solids when the baby had reach the milestones: sitting, interest in food (real interest not just interested in what you are doing) loss of the thrust reflex (how the baby pushes everything out with he tounge) and able to pick up things. I alway thought about 6mths? DS started early he was a terrible spitter it was aweful, my mum suggested the cereal would keep things down and it did. I think I should have waited a bit longer but it was nice not going through 3 outfits a day and I don't even know how many bibs

Karen it sounds like you ended up having a nice day after all.

My mum gave me the $$ to pick up a cradle swing, one that goes side to side instead of front to back. They have one in the office and my nephew fell right to sleep in it. She thought it might help me to get some rest or at least a little break. We got it 2 nights ago and started using it yesterday. Miss E thinks its great. She's been swinging in it while I've been typing (she never lasted this long in the other swing) and I just turned around and.....









I'm going go lay down while I have the chance


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday Jess! I hope you have a wonderful and peaceful day.

Lisa- Your side dish sounds wonderful. So, what's the next food on the list?

Laura - Beautiful picture of Megan. She looks so content and happy. What a sweetheart.

Karen - I hear you on needing the babe to go down at a reasonable time. Will goes down about 6pm for a catnap and then back up at 7:30 for a meal and back to sleep. We got a full night last night. I go in about 10 and nurse him in his sleep so that he stays full, but after that, he lasted until 4am this morning.

Andy - I love to get new clothes, not matter if they are a bigger size or not. One of the dieticians at work said that it takes 9 months to put it on, and twice as much time to take it off. Just be positive, as much as possible, and talk to us when you get down.

We have had an interesting morning. Will came into our bed at 4am to nurse. At 4:50 he woke up screaming, so I set him up and out came this great big belch. Then we laid back down to do the other side and he spit up a ton all over me, since he was facing my boob, and not just the normal tablespoon or so, it really was a good portion of his meal. Came out his nose and everything. (TMI














So off to the shower with the both of us! And the sheets are now in the washer. Not sure what that was all about. He wouldn't nurse off the other side after our shower, so not sure what is up with that.

Well, better go. Good luck to all mama's who have projects to complete, cleaning to do, hanging out at home and being peaceful, or are going to the office this morning. (hope I didn't leave anyone out)


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Nicole - Ori did that overfull spitup thing a couple of times. Puked all aver me (pj's soaked) an the bed. Big burp - puke - no more nurse. He REALLY didn't love milk out the nose! yuck. yeah az - stick w/it hon. That sounds like what I had last time; the blister that you'd be willing to go under the knife w/o drugs to get rid of. I'm soooo sorry! I do hope it clears up quick! Glad the new rocker will hill get some sleep...

do you think we "older" moms are more sensitive to the lack of sleep?

ok, off to get food and do girl scout stuff.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Opps I missed it's Jess's birthday














:

And I forgot to comment on all those pictures. Laura it always amazes me seeing pictures of Megan she grown so much. And Jessi Evelyn is such a big girl

Nicole maybe the puking scared him off for a bit. Or maybe he'd just gorged himself got rid of the extra and realised he wasn't hungry? Miss E does that sometimes she'll eat toms than spit up quite a bit and then stop eating even thugh she was acting starving. Sometimes I think the full gauge is broken

Andy I think we mothers of olders (not older mothers







) are used to having children but we're used to being able to do our own thing and sleep when we want to. I think maybe we forgot quite how tough it can be, where as mums of toddlers haven't had time and new mum's think it'll be a nightmere as sleep depervation so they're expecting it.

I just want to say how much I love my mum. I just got an hour of sleep all BY MYSELF







that felt good and Miss Elizabeth is all nice and cheerful after her sleep


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Lisa, I got the bumbo at BabyAge. I love to buy from there because their prices are good and their shipping is quite reasonable. The next day, they were out of them. Oh, and I saw one on eBay going for retail price. I figure, when it's too small for Evelyn, I can get my money back selling it.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Morning Mamas!

I've missed so many posts the last few days ~ waaah! It's a good sign though, right? It means I've been out & about and enjoying the sunshine and time with the kiddos. Plus, I've had some nice phone calls from friends to enjoy some adult conversation, so maybe that helped fill me up.

Megan is so cute! And Evelyn too, sitting up so big in her chair. I love seeing these pictures









ugh... have to write more later. Brynn is super sensitive to typing noise (soooooo unlike her big sis at this age!), and so I think I'm waking her up. It's a Catch 22 ~ write when she's sleeping, I wake her... yet I feel like I don't want to sit and post while she's awake, kwim? Oh well, I'll find some time... sometime!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Happy Birthday Jess!!!

On sleep. I actually did not expect to get sleep when I had Luka. My kids have been fine, but never really GOOD sleepers. Seriously, it was all ok until this last week, when I was both sick AND he had a couple of bad nights. That was too much. Add in that a dh who got an xray yesterday and is confirmed to have fractured his rib all the way through. so it's been a challenging week that way. BUT.... Luka slept 6 hours last night, which he hasn't done in a long time.








I think he's having teething issues. the way he's fussing at night seems so. I forgot to get some teething tabs yesterday, but I did give him some homeopathic chamomilla, which is the general teething remedy- and since he slept so well, I'm pretty sure that's it. It doesn't seem to be a priblem in the day, but at night.... poor baby

Jessica- all due respect to your doc, but I've never heard that thing about dbouling weight and starting solids. The American Acad of Peds says around 6 months, as does most orgs. Az mentioned the signs of readiness for solids in her post. At 3 months, generally their digestive system isn't mature enough to deal with food. THe main risk anyways about early solids is thta it increases chances of food allergies. Here's a link from kellymom about when to introduce solids. Of course when I was a baby they gave solids after coming home from the hospital!
Oh, and that pic of Evylyn in the bumbo- SOOOOO Cute! that girl's got some ROLLS!

Az- sooooo sorry about the plugged duct!!! you doing hot compresses? Esp on that nipploe right before she nurses. also make sure you're getting a lot of down time, and not wearing a bra that compresses anywhere. be really dilligent!

my brain has been lame recently and everytime I get on here I just have so much to say and then I get there adn can't remember it all. I go back and read posts again adn come up blank. Sooooo, if I haven't mentioned someone or you feel neglected, do0n't take it personally.. My baby is getting all the smarts, while I lose em


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Kathy, read while sleeping, type while awake. Reading takes more time, so maybe that's a good compromise.

Karen, owie on DH's rib! Does he have to do anything to get it to heal?
Thanks for the info on food readiness. I knew you guys would have plenty of advice. Evelyn will eat rice cereal when I feel like it's time for her to eat rice cereal. So far that time is "not yet." The kellymom page mentioned giving the baby a cup of water, or some water in a straw. That might entertain her. She does want to eat during dinnertime, when she smells the food.

MIL says she fed DH rice cereal at about two weeks old. Two weeks! That's crazy! Of course he was FF too, on doctor's orders.


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi ho, Hi ho, its off to work I go. I feel surprisingly okay about it though. Torin took 3 0z of breastmilk from me from the bottle and then, 2 more from dh so I feel a lot better now that I've seen him take the bottle well. I am going to miss him terribly but I know he'll be fine with dh.
i can't address everyone because i have to get ready for work!
Rice cereal - my Mom's doc used to tell her 10 pounds or 10 days!! So, she always thinks breastfed babies are hungry and should start on cereal. But, this is what she was taught and she has 6 children, 14 grandchildren. She is sooooooo good with babies so I usually just laugh off her comments. She and my Dad were so awesome. They came to Alaska for 3 1/2 weeks in January to help with Torin. She did EVERYTHING for us!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Yeah, one of my friends, born in 1971, has the discharge papers given to her mom upon release from the hospital when she was born. It's all about what to feed little Lena- cereal and potatoes or something!!! ack!
my mom is always telling me that my kids don't sleep long periods at night ebcause they aren't eating cereal! Now I know that bm metabolizes fast and all, but as a seasoned mom, I can safely say that adding solids to my kids' diets did not affect the length of sleep.

Nothing to be done about dh's rib. THe accident was 1.5 weeks ago and he had no intention of even going in because nothing can be done about broken ribs. But it was feeling painful still and the nurse kinda scared him into coming in. But, doc said it was broken and nothing else. nothing to do at all. just take it easy. of course he's going diving this weekend. I'm not in the belief that that is taking it "easy".

Mary- have a wonderful day at work! I'm sure you'll miss Torin, but when you come back to him? It'll be like falling in love all over again!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Whoa! I can't beleive they started cereal that early with the babes (ok, yes I can) That's so weird. My cousin was born in 74 and my grandma always says she gave him "meat formula". I have no idea what that is, but it sounds gross.

Karen- poor dh and his rib







Hiroshi broke his rib and his foot last year while he was surfing. Of course, he knew they were broken, but he just kept on surfing for the day (like an idiot) so by the time he got out of the water it was really bad and he could barely walk or breathe. Anyway, are they bracing it, or is he just gonna have to suffer through it for the next 6 weeks? Rib fractures suck!

Day 2 of no coffee :yawning:







But I'm making it through. I got some teecino stuff yesterday, and I'm brewing up a pot right now. I think as long as I drink something hot and yummy in the morn I'll be fine.

Jess and Laura! Lovin' those gorgeous babies. They are just beatiful!!!! Really, I mean that - they both have the most beautiful little faces









Ok, I lost my train of thought for the moment- gotta go!


----------



## Proudmom (May 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisa2976*
Karen, yep, I'm seriously thinking I need to be in education still, but with mothers, not with kids. I've been talking to the LC at my bf group about it, and the fastest way to get the billions of hours needed is to be a LLL leader for 5 years. So I guess first I need to get Lauren to be 9 months old so I meet the prerequisites for being a leader.









Lisa

Lisa,

I am doing the same thing. My friend and I have gotten on some lists from the state that include many classes which can be counted toward your certification. U of California also has a course that helps you fast-track. A class will be offered in AZ by the UC staff that will qualify you as a LC. Not an IBCLC but headed in that direction.

Check out your area and see what they have to offer.

Heather


----------



## Proudmom (May 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisa2976*
Y
So stupid backassward Ohio has been trying to pass BF legislation for years, and it's finally passed the Senate but not the House, some old farts in the House want to "protect" businesses from people who fall down when they slip on breastmilk and when us wild mamas stand naked in the store doorway with a babe on our boob scaring away customers. :LOL

Lisa

Um, how much BM do they think is going to end up on the floor. Someone has a better chance slipping on baby spit-up







no way to pass legislation to stop that!!

People are really so dumb







: - and these are mostly men, so they have no pregnancy/hormone excuse for lost brain capacity! :LOL

Heather


----------



## Proudmom (May 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3_opihi*
LLL - I really want to get accredited. I just need to get it together enough to start doing it. Did I mention I've been nursing now for 5 1/2 years straight!







s


WOW!! I am impressed with that stat!! How is tandem going now that Violet is a bit older?

I have only nursed 20 months with a brief 4 month hiatus (Eamon self-weaned while I was preggo).

I also need to get my buns in gear. I just have to write out my answers to the questions. My friend that I was doing it with is done







: I need a deadline, so one of our leaders sadi Sept - didn't she know I would wait until then to start


----------



## Proudmom (May 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bunches*
Hi ho, Hi ho, its off to work I go. I feel surprisingly okay about it though.

Have a good day back at work!!

PM


----------



## Proudmom (May 8, 2003)

Photos are soo cute. Such beautiful babes!!

Solids - WAIT!! I say that because I don't think they make your life easier. I agree to watch for those signs of readiness. DS started around 6-7months. He dabbled in it. It just took more time on my part to remember to introduce foods, prep food and feed him. It did NOT help him sleep. He still woke up. Super Baby Food has good suggestions for what to feed. I used it. I didn't bother making tons in advance, since ds ate what we did. Also I let him feed himself - he wasn't a fan of the spoon.

I totally agree with Karen's stance. I just assume Aine will not sleep, since Eamon didn't. It helps with my expectations, and I am pleasantly surprised when she gives me 4 hour stretches at night.

Sorry about dh's ribs. Ouch!!

Happy Birthday, Jess!!

MIL and dh' sister coming to town tonight. I like my MIL, but it is starting to bug me already. Yes, we need a ride...no, we don't...yes, we do...MAKE UP YOUR MIND ALREADY!!!

Crabby, PM


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm definitely waiting on solids also, at least 6 mths. I was born in 1971 and my mom feed me mashed tatos on my first night home! those instant flakes I guees she put them in my bottle. She's keeps telling me this all the time and I'm like "ma I ain't putting that crap in her bottle" oh but you turned out fine, yeah whatever mom.

Happy Birthday Jess!!!!!!!!! hope you had a good one

Az- so sorry you are dealing with all that







You are one tough momma to be toughing it out. It seems so many moms would of given up long ago. I hope it clears up for you.

Evelyn is a sweetie!!

Megan was sucking her thumb today, it was so sweet







Oh gosh everything she does is so sweet. Just love her so much. I can't believe there was a time where I wished I never had her. She's slept 8 pm- 6 am straight through the past 2 nights!!! I so hope this is a trend, I'll be in heaven if it is


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Yay Laura! I love being in love with my baby, and hearing how you are in love with yours.

We met Heidi and Iris today! We had a great lunch. The babies were good. Heidi gave me a lovely diaper, a kind I've been wanting even! Daisy Doodles in Large. Iris was a little tired from her big day, and from staying up late flying last night. Evelyn was in great form, smiling and chatting and sucking on things.

Andy, the book-series-on-CD is on its way to you.

Bunches, there are sixteen diapers plus four covers on their way to you! something like that. That was a heavy package. Post office guy said, "Parcel will be 2-5 weeks getting there, or Priority will get it there in three days for less than a dollar more." What a deal!


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey all, last check inbefore my week of no computer. I'll see you all next Friday, assuming I am not in jail for killing my relatives for distracting my baby while she is eating







. Hugs to all!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Bye Michelle!!! Have a great trip!

Thanks Jessi! Your books and my CD's will kiss in the system - that's cool!

VERY COOL that you and Heidi got to say hi irl!!! And great that the babes got to meet, too. you guys also have some of the more mellow babes in the group, so probly a good match. I'm so glad you enjoyed it!

Laura - so cute on Megan and the thumb! I kwym about how precious she is - I mean we all feel that way somewhat, but for a kid to have come SO FAR, it's just more of a miracle, somehow.

oop - dh and dd are watching cheaper by the dozen and the dad just had a heart attack and now dd's crying, so I'd better get. more later I hope!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Jessica- how awesome you and heidi got to meet! I hope you guys took pictures and will post them. That's a momentous occasion!!!

Laura- YAYAYAY on the sleep!!! that is amazing. You deserve some sleep mama and I hope you enjoy every snoozy minute of it!
And isn't the best thing abotu babies that they just get better adn cuter every day and make you fall in love over and over again. Otherwise, we'd probably throw em out- the amout of work they are.

We actually have a possibility to meet Annie if she's free at the end of the month. Dh is wining some award for contribution to Hawaii's students (or something like that- it's part of the HI Student Film Fest). The award thing is on May 28th- he was gonna go alone, but we might go with him. Not sure if I want to , because he wants to just go overnight, but if we have enough miles for free tickets..... I'll let you know!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Ooh Karen that would be so cool! Let me know!

Jess - I must've missed that it was your b-day! Happy birthday to you!!!! What a great treat to meet Heidi and Iris. I hope you got some good pics!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

It was Jess' b-day, and Jessi that met w/ heidi... I kinda remember that there was mention some time back of the number of Jessica's having babies these days! Can't be genetic!!!

Well, dd seems to have survived the movie. crashed right out. Ori had great naps today - hope he sleeps ok tonight! Maybe, just maybe...

Karen - I'm quite jealous of getting to pop around the islands and get to meet the crafty opihimama! That'll be a fun time! I hope you do get to play on the main isle.

I can't remember what else I was going to say...oh, except I just put out a request to the babysitting coop to sit for Ori for the first time (now that I have a little milk). I really want to go get a haircut, and I figure he's probably happier where he can be held and stood up and goo gooed at by a trusted friend than stuck in his bucket at the salon...what do you think?


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Andy- that depends on what you're most comfy with. Obviously he'd probably be happier being held than in the bucket- well at least that's how Luka is. But then you're not with him. follow your gut.

Annie_ I'll talk with dh later abotu whether we're gonna come. My main motivation would be to meet with you!

Luka is hanging out naked on the floor with his head on the boppy. he is just so thrilled with himself. When Noam walked by, he giggled and then when he peed a big arc he cracked up. He's like a real kid!


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Karen, Luka is such a boy!

Andy, go with your gut. When I got my hair cut I took Lauren and my mom, she rocked her the entire time.

So we have a reaction. Big bad diaper rash. Orange juice. One little 6 oz. glass of OJ. And it was SOOOOOO good, I sipped it slowly knowing it might be my last for a while, and it was.

Next up, something safe, like grapes. Or lettuce. But first we have to wait for the rash to go away.

Lisa


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Happy Saturday Ladies,

Not much going on here. DH is being a bit of a butt head. I asked him, yet again to get the website up and working and he got all defensive about. I have only been asking him to do it since Will was born. I mean, 4 months. come on!







:

Will seems to be going on a bit of a strike! He was nursing 7-8 times a day both sides, but now he only wants to go 5-6 times and just one side. Karen - do they go through a growth spurt around 4 months? His hair has grown alot, so I think he has grown, but who knows. All I know is that I am engorged again and leaking on the sheets. That had stopped for a while. Ugh.

He did sleep through now, 2 nights in a row!







Let's hope that it keeps up.

Lisa - sorry to hear about the rash with OJ. And the sad part is that sometimes there is nothing better than a good glass of OJ. Do you suppose that it is just oranges, or all citrus? Doesn't surprise me, I get terrible indigestion if I drink too much OJ or if I have it on an empty stomach.

Well, kids need me and DH is working outside. Better go.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Nicole, yah I have problems with OJ too if I have more than a juice glass at once. But it's so yummy. I'm going to try again in a month with 1/2 glass, to see if it was just the acid or really the oranges, but it was real juice, so I guess that counts oranges out too. My mom says I got rashes with grapefruit but not oranges when she had them, so I could try different things. I think I'll try lemonade at some point, because what's summer w/o lemonade?

Off to the inlaws for the afternoon. Yay.







:


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Lisa- so sorry about the OJ!!! lemonade might be completely different, same with grapefruit- they do different things in your body than oranges. in fact one of them has an alkalining effect- go figure. at least w/the diet it's easy to pinpoint the cause!
My dh was a HUGE oj drinker and can't anymore because it bothers his prostate.... he switched to apple juice- which is not the same, but yummy nonetheless.

Nicole- babies go thru growth spurts all the time... who knows. they just have so much growing to do in general! I do know there's one around 3 months- but probably is one at 4 months too if you noticed it. Maybe that's why he's sleeping so good- needs the extra time to GROW!

Last night for the first time I didn't put Luka in any special extra absorbant diaper. I mean he wakes up dry most of the time, so why put some fat ole diaper on him at night? And sure enough, no problem. I know I should potty him in the am, but he wakes up to early for me to be on it. maybe later.

Hopefully I can get some sewing in today. I'm tired of going places (yesterday was in town all day- DRAINING). It looks gorgeous outside, but I wannaa stay home today!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

I've only got a minute. THis are crazy over here. We have my nephew for the weekend and he and ds were picking the tulips and their leaves out in the yard. We took them in and talked to them about not doing that" they're not our flowers, you shouldn't treat flowers like that" etc and then after a time out in the house I toldthem they could go back out. Well a few minutes ago dn came in telling me that ds was picking the flowers again. DS claims it was an "accident" UGH! Thankfully MIL just pulled up, she's going to takethe boys for a couple of hours to bounce on her trampoline and run around in their huge yard. While dh and I take the forever drive to go pick up the cake for the christening tomorrow.
Then in the middle of all this, ds and dn fitghting over the flower thing the dogs barking and running around because sil came up to talk to us for a minute, bil (the one who's wedding is in June) is calling from OH to talk to dh Its crazy over here HELP!!!!

Last night I went out to the concert with my sister. I was gone forver 6-12:30. I left dh with some milk and prayers. But everything went well. I had a pretty good time, and was only dreading what was going on at home about a dz times. DH also had my nephew then too. DH said Elizabeth fuss for him and went to sleep for him no problem. I came home at 12:30 and she was sleeping in the new swing and was sleeping since 9:30. She didn't get up until 4:30!! So that was good. I just had to pump when I came home, I felt like I had 2 bowling balls for breasts.

Karen bummer about DH's ribs.

Lisa big bummer about the oj.







I love oj. Maybe that'll be her only problem.

Speaking of solid too early. DH's great grandmother apprently started feeding him steak when he was 3months old









Ok I'm getting dirty looks gtg


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

AHH!! I forgot the main reason for the post. My boob is doing much better. I did tons and tons of hot compresses. I couldn't do hot compresses while Miss E was nursing on that side becuase she kept trying to grab it and wouldn't pay attention to her meal







But I did massage my breast while she was nursing. I also lanced the blister







big ouch but it felt soooo much better afterwards. I still have a tiny blister left but I'm leaving that alone. I also started on the vit c.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Dh is being a real jerk today. He and I got into an argument because he's basically acting like a huge lurkball. So, what does he decide to do? Turn on the sports and tune out the world. Ughh, sometimes I really hate him.

Nothing else to post today. Its sort of rainy and yucky all around here.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah Az!!! Glad your boob's doing better. Sounds like you missed your calling, Dr. Azreial! I hope by now you're enjoying some peace and quiet, while the boys get some energy out. whew!

Karen - I hope you're enjoying the nice weather from the varanda! Nothing wrong with enjoying good weather, a little lemonade, and the comfort of your own seat cushions! And I do hope you got some sewing in, 'cause then that means you've got your sewing in the new space and that you had a moment to organize it. that's always fun!

I've got the hair app't for next week. I really like a lot and trust the mama who will watch him. Probably won't even be an hour, since I can wash it before I get there. Takes a bit of the fun out of having it done, but then I'm not going to do this for a spa weekend, just a haircut. And I hope you get to go play w/annie. And I hope dh feels better soon. busted up ribs suck, but it's better to know than have another problem and pop a lung or something...ugh!

Oh well, dh had the babe doing so well, but it's all falling apart. gotta go...


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Annie!!!!! what a lug. What is it with some men and sports? that they can tune out their wives and kids and everything. You should get out and have fun- screw him.

my dh is out diving. He's spent years not doing anything fun and now that he's diving, he wants to go all the time. I'm supportive, but it's a bummer when he can't even barely carry the baby. oh well. no one is perfect.

Boys are hungry and I offered to make them food


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

What sort of diving Karen? Skin diving/ spearfishing or just regular scuba? Dh is really into the skin diving. I like it though, because at least he's not watching TV.

Maybe we should go out. We're not speaking to each other at the moment. Maybe we need a date or something. It sucks when things are tense in the house. Hehe...he just walked past me and made sure to give me the uber stinkeye!!!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Annie! I'm so sorry. Boy, do I EVER know the dh (d**k head) scenario. Total Ugh. Mine has been uncommonly kind since he came home Thursday. Really super nice! Although it's mutual - Usually it's me that gets up w/Ori to feed and change him, sometimes (ok, once) I actually got dh to stay up w/him while I went back to sleep. I totally let him sleep in today, and then I when went to sleep w/ ori for an hour, dh made a wonderful pancake and eggs breakfast with homemade hashbrowns...sorry Lisa, but it was SOOOO good. I am purposly not mentioning what we had to dring... He actually gave me 4 hrs. again last night!
















Lisa - bummer on the OJ.







I hope the rash clears up super quick! Do you use calendula on the rash? I know it doesn't help lots for allergic reactions, but once the allergin is out of her system, the calendula might help clear up the rash more quickly?

we still haven't found the software for the camera to upload pics... total bummer. I may have to go buy it again.







meanwhile, I have nothing new to post but the boy-o is laughing and smiling tons these days







he's such a total joy. he really only ever cries now when he's tired or hungry (or poopy). But I gotta admit, I stick the boob in his mouth a LOT during the day (trying to get him lots of calories so maybe he'll sleep more at night - it was in one of those ap sleep well books...







)

Um, not much else to post here, either... it was a nice warm day, and we got lots done around here. dh is sneezing his poor head off w/allergies. I hope everyone's having a great weekend!







andy


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Well Lauren has been rolling front to back and back to front (but not over and over log rolling) for about 20 min. on the floor. No dipe, I think it's puffy and gets in the way.

Making Mary's soup the *right* way tonight, yum. yum. yum.

Nothing else cool and exciting.

Andy, yah, we have Cali Baby butt cream that has calendula in it. It smells yummy too, better than regular baby butt stuff.

Dog whining to go out, gotta run. Dh and I chatted about religion and structure today, we might be going to church tomorrow.

Lisa


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Lisa - I hope that helps heal her up quickquick (as they say in Zim).

so what is up w/babies smiling so much when they're dozing off to a deep sleep? Is this practice? Are they thinking about boobs? Is it a sign of happiness at all? I read that it's just practice, but it's a different smile than the one he gives us now, which is a much more open mouthed smile. the sleep smile is a closed mouth smile. any ideas?


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Annie- dh is scuba diving. He's been doing it since he was really young. His parents were/ are rich and sent him away to all of these camps all over - like he learned to scuba in Honduras. they neglected him tho, so not the best tradeoff. anyhow, he was a divemaster young and while teaching a class he had to rescue a paniking student and blew out his eardrum. stopped diving for years. Instead he was just skindiving. he just started again last summer with Scuba and is totally into it. he's a pisces and VERY fishy. he's much more comfy in thw water than anywhere else.

looks like we are going to come there on memorial weekend, but only for sat nite. we'll be there all day sat and sun tho. Can we please hang out?? We have no agenda- though dh may do his own thing. I think only Noam's gonna come. Or do you know of anything super fun going on that weekend? His award ceremony will be at the State Fair on Sat nite. I haven't ever been to your neck of the island- never seen Sunset Beachh or anything. I'm always up for a beach adventure. Anyhow, let me know if you're free. It would be terrible to come all the way there and not get to meet you and sink my teeth into that baby of yours









My baby is fussy and needs a nap. it's so hot here today. ugh


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Popping in again to say hi. Catnip, I know how you feel. We stopped off at my dad and step-mom's today, and dd2 had finally fell asleep in the car, so I was hoping she'd keep napping, and nana tickled her belly till she woke up :-(

Today was dh's birthday, I made him donair and cheesecake.

DD2 is fussy tonight- I think I have to give up chocolate :-(

She rolled over on Monday, back to front and then front to back this am!

Anyone know anything about diahrea? DD2's poops have been watery and frothy (but not green) for a couple weeks. Any clues?


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Az- glad your boob is getting better!

Pam- congrats on the roll over







sorry don't know nothing about diahrhea

Today was a loooonngg day! Megan normally naps several times during the day but nope not today. She had 1 hour long nap. She woke up at 7 am and just a few minutes ago fell asleep at 9:30 pm. She was so tired. She ended up falling asleep crying in my arms. It was so sad. She just couldn't nap all day. I was holding her a lot and trying to comfort her and trying all sorts of things. My shoulders are killing me and after I'm done with pumpin, you better believe I'm getting a good massage. Damn I deserve it!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hola once again! Cool about the diving, Karen, but not so cool about blowing out his eardrum. My dh is deaf in one ear, too. And then says he just couldn't hear me...lol! I say selective deafness is NOT the same thing









Az - forgot to mention - how was the concert?? Very cool that you got to go!









Laura - I'd give you a backrub myself, if I were closer. I know that wearing the baby ALL day feeling...where's that TIRED smilie!

Well, dh finally got the pics onto the computer, so here's a taste of where my little fellow is at. He's still only rolling front to back, but CONGRATS to all the babies who figure out both ways!!! Isn't it fun!!! :LOL

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...a/7d2d5579.jpg
Ori Waving HI MAMAS!!!

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...a/10fe9c64.jpg
Ori gets nursed by Beca - her dream come true!

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...a/3170d477.jpg
Daddy tricks!

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...a/3583bc9f.jpg
Big ole drooly smile!

Ok, enough fromme. Hopefully these won't be too gigantic or microscopic... let's see how it goes







.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Oh, and Az, Karen, and all others suffering from Thrush - I recently found Oreganol P73, a wild oregano extract. Totally tested, safe for bf'ing mamas (even kids as young as 2 directly), the only contraindication is for those on blood thinners. It is antibacterial, but significantly more selective than an antibiotic. It attacks candida in labs, although there is not yet anecdotal evidence of it working in humans for that purpose. It's typically used for lung/respiratory infections used topically on the feet or a few drops under the tongue. I'm giving it a try. It's kind of expensive, but if it works, hey - can't but try, right!? Are those pics still too big? I shrank them twice...


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Lisa, bummer about the OJ. At least you know something now.

Karen, do you guys drink guava juice? I dated a guy who grew up in HI and he was astounded that I'd never had guava juice. Mmm.

Andy, what kind of camera is it? You should be able to get the pictures to the computer with what Windows comes with. Hook it up and see. Or, when the camera's hooked up, you may be able to go to My Computer and see the memory card in the removable storage section. Then you can locate the pictures (in strange directories) and copy them to the hard drive.

Laura, how was that massage? You deserve it all right!

Andy, I'm glad you and DH are being nice to each other now. Did you ever have that talk?

Annie, sorry your DH is such a dork.

Aw, Ori is cute! Evelyn wears completely mismatched clothes often, too. DH makes fun of me. You got the size perfect. How did Becca feel about feeding him?

Evelyn is doing very well. Yesterday we put her in the Johnny Jump-up. She started to get the hang of it on the third try, and now she can turn herself, at least. Bouncing will be tricky because our doorframes are a little wild. She gave it the wildcat yell, once she figured it out, and she likes it. (Is there any contraindication to those things, other than overuse?)

What else is exciting? We're driving to Chattanooga (8 hrs) for a long Mem day weekend, eep. I'm trying to convince DH that we should get up before sunrise and get going, because she'll likely sleep for more of it. She sleeps well in the snuggly carseat. That is SO not his time of day.

I watched the video of the birth yesterday for the first time. man, that was a lot of pushing. She was almost out, too, but then the hospital's timer expired and I was sooo tired, and the vacuum came out. The video confirms that yes, all those people telling me what to do was annoying. Listening, DH's voice is the only one that sounds good. Next time, I'll tell everyone else to shut up.
When her head is coming out, you can hear a good loud cry, but no, that's me squealing in pain. Stupid vacuum extractor. Silly Evelyn with her hand up by her head.
Of course the whole thing is way too big to post, but does anyone want to see just the baby emerging, or something like that?


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Jessi I heard about hip displacement from the johnny-jump-up also because dc is hanging from the croth the same spine issues as the baby bjorn type carrier. Also I've seen them come off the dorrframe. Big ouch. That being said if she really likes it and you don't keep her in it for very long, it should be fine. Jessi actually I just looked at a couple of models and its for babies who can sit unassisted so maybe put it awayy for abit
we don't have any upright toys here. We don't really have much here, bouncy seat, swing, a couple of mobiles and a super soft small carebear with a rattle inside.

Annie I hope dh is being better today. Maybe a date would be good, a little time away from the kids, a chance to be adults.

Andy Ori is just such a cutie.

We've got the Christening today for both ds and dd. I hope everything goes ok


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Az - I'm sure it will be LOVELY! Happy Christening day to them both!

Beca just loved feeding Ori. She's done it twice now, and feels like she's really a part of his world. we do spend quite a bit of time no noing







her activities with him, because 1) she's dangerous and 2) she's annoying. She makes him cry. Well, they'll spend a lifetime griping about how unfair it is to have a sib. that doesn't meet their needs, but meantime when we can find something that they both win at, we loooove it! I say it's well worth $1/day for that kind of satisfaction.









Jess - I'm a big fan of leaving really early, too. It gives you the whole day to be where you are getting to, instead of spending the day getting there. He can always take a nap later on (or let you do the first shift of driving while he sleeps :LOL )

Dh and I did have a talk, took a walk and chatted. I think we're back on target as far as being good to each other.









Well, dh just took dd off to have her dance photos taken - this involves a rather complex application of make-up (theatrical), pinning on flowers, hair stuff, and he has to pick up 5yo Harriet, who needs that attention too. Good thing there's always a lot of mamas at these events. I'm not sure why he wanted to take her; just get out of the house, maybe. but wish him luck! :LOL

oh, and fwiw, my dh says that any cloth can protect against UVA/B - doesn't need to be solarveil or whatever. he thinks it's a total rip off and they're selling it based on our fear and anxiety that is built up by the meidcal cmty.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Oh yeah - one more thing. Noone in my family has any taste at all in clothes. probably dh has the best, and it's pretty atrocious. we love comfortable clothes, and we're usually clean, but we will dash the hopes of any and all who expect us to have matching tops and bottoms on at the same time (top one day, bottom another). Oh well.


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Good morning Ladies,

I find that I am having a frustrating morning. I live in a community with an HOA and I was on the board. We have a ton of petty petty people who live here and do nothing but b--ch and moan all the time (sorry for the language, but that is what it is). They started attacking board member and yesterday staged a coup on the board. I am so frustrated and seriously thinking about moving. Who wants to raise their kids with a bunch of mean people.







:

On to better subjects. Will is doing well, but still not nursing like he normally would. I think he is still upset about spitting up the other day, and he did it again last night. Ugh. I hate being covered in baby juices.

We are getting ready to go and get some food, so I better go and get dressed.

Later.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

OMG mamas, I had such a night! dh took the kids (plus one extra) to go see Beauty and the Beast put on by the local hs. The play was supposed to start at 7:30 but dh called and said there was some problem with the orchestra adn they would start at 8:15. whatever. I had my friend here and we were chatting and stuff. She left, and i thought about waiting up for them, but went to sleep at 1o instead. Well Luka woke me up to nurse at 11:30 and I realized they weren't home!! I thought there was no way that they should be so late and even if the play went long, that dh would just bring those kids home- my kids don't do so great staying up late and he also had a 6yo with him. I wanted to get up and call him but Luka was nursing. So I laid there, bf and just getting all panicky that they were in an accident. I was hot adn sweaty and my stomach started hurting. Was horrible. FInally Luka was donee and I called him and he was on the way home, PHEW. Apparently they didn't start until 9pm..... so hawaii.
Meanwhile I had worked myself up into such a frenzy of worry that it took me an hour to go back to sleep.







:

Andy- i LOOOOVE the pics of Ori. What an angel. He's really sweet
and re:clothing and spf. You can definitely get burned through your clothes. All has to do with weave- t-shirts are generally not tightly woven- but to burn throuigh them, you do have to be out for a long time. I haven't seen solarveil, but those spf shirts are super tightly woven fabrics (and soft too).

Jessica- watching your own birth video can be hard. BTDT. I used to watch Noam's birth- which was my most gentle and sweet, but w/o the sound. It was just too intense for me. Sound just brings back a lot of the intense memories of it.
Do we drink guava juice? on occasion. It's ultra sweet and always seems to proccessed for my taste- but then I'm a water drinker. it's also kinda thick. I like to eat guavas though occasionally.

Az- good luck with the christenings!

Nicole- ugh on the HOA- so common that kind of thing- so lame too

I suspect it's gonn a be a long day here with some tired kids. We're supposed to go to a party tonight too, sigh.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

hope your boys are snoozing today, Karen! Then you'll have them perky and full of life for the party tonight! You guys go to a lot of partys!







I'm glad everyone was allright. I've gotten myself worked up like that before - except it was my 2 yo w/that SA nanny and she didn't have a cell phone and didn't come home until almost 9pm and didn't even understand why I'd be upset!? That still irks me







:

I THOUGHT the clothing thing was too good to be true. Seems to me that the cloth that bedouins and other desert dwellers is very finely woven, like linen. Not just the sand that can't get through...the sun gets blocked too. so yeah, I guess it would take a while, but just a t-shirt would not be safe for a baby, imo. Not for an all day thing, anyway. I was debating whether to purchase a sun-block hat or just use what we have (reglar sun hats w/ neck shield). He has a hemangioma on the tippy top of his head, and I worry about it going precancerous w/a burn. The skin is totally translucent, right. so no protection there at all. I think as long as he doesn't have much hair, and has this showing through, he needs to be covered up. Question is with what... we got the rash suit and it's GREAT! Ithink it'll work perfectly all summer long. Very soft, as Karen said, and easy peasy to get into/out of.







WORTH IT!

Nicole - this is what you need??? I don't THINK so! If you don't have to move that'd be good, but what a bunch of big ole babies. I really dislike the politics involved in stuff like that. happens now and again at dd's school. what a drag. just pretent it never happened for as long as possible :LOL

Nice and quiet here now...dd and dh at a softball game, baby and dog sleeping. I *could* be doing something productive, but the most productive I've been all day is looking at shorts for dd online. :LOL NOT ebay!

Hey - someone has decided to buy our carrier - cool, huh?! I hope it goes through...I really didn't want to ebay it.









Caio for now! andy


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya peeoples. We're bored. It's cold and ugly here today, dh is hiding out in the basement working on his *toys* and nothing else is much new.

So last night dh goes off on this tangent about "are we going to baptize the baby" and just fyi, he's practically Mr. Anti-Religion so I wasn't sure where he was coming from. I asked him if he was serious, and he spouted some stuff about how religion gives structure and foundation and order and kids need some of that, blah blah blah. So I asked him if his mom had been giving him a hard time about getting her baptized - she's Irish Catholic, and her family does put the pressure on for things like that. My Italian Catholic grandma has been giving me grief about it recently.

So anyhow, he was serious, and no, mil didn't ask him about it, he just decided that it was ok to baptize her and that we need to do it. So I told him that if we were going to take the time and commitment to do that, we needed to go to church every week as well. So he said "Ok then, we're going to church tomorrow." and low and behold, we went to church this morning.

I like our church. Some weeks I just don't feel like going at all, but usually I enjoy the ritual and there is a sense of meditation I get. There were times in my life where the aspect of ritual felt cultish and scary to me, and times where I hid from it, not to mention the times when I ran from it, but I've made peace with it now. So we planned on 9:00 mass, being the good Catholic tradition that the earlier you go, the faster mass is, but Lauren and dh were still in bed sleeping at 9, so we went to 10:30, which was over an hour, noon mass is always guaranteed to be over an hour. Yikes. We also learned our lesson, 9am is the childrens mass, and WAY faster and lots more crying going on, so from now on we aim for 9. Lauren was exceptionally quiet though, she ate, watched the big stained glass windows, jumped a few times when people sang, and took a nap. Guess we're looking at baptism around 6 mos. - she def. won't fit in my gown that my mom slaved over for weeks, but that's ok.

Ut oh, her new thing is jamming her fingers as far back in her mouth as she can, making awful wretching gagging noises. She's sitting in the swing in the bathroom (had to put her down so I could pee) and she was content, so I left her there. Perhaps it's time to get her out of there before she pukes.

So the OJ rash is cleared up, given that the criteria for new foods is no symptoms, I've had a serving of corn for lunch. With some of Mary's soup and some chicken, yum. But I'm still hungry, so maybe I need fruit or rice cakes or something.

Nothing else exciting, Andy, Ori and Lauren would get along well together in fashion land. I keep finding cute parts of outfits (skirts tops and pants that don't match) on the clearance racks, so I get them, and then neglect to buy a matching anything. So we just make new fashion statements around here.

I need to do something that has visual results. Maybe the closet? We have a lot of stuff that needs to be purged and all of my sweaters need folded and put away, they are in a pile on the floor.

And wow, I knew my clothes were fitting, but I got on the scale and I was shocked. I must have lost 5# worth of hair too, with all the shedding, but I'm back in my pp clothes just fine, it was just a switch overnight that happened, last week my pants weren't fitting. Ok so I'm not wearing most of my tops right now, I was really small chested before, and I think I'm probably a C-D now, and I put on an older top today for church and dh was "wow, where'd you get THAT shirt?" and then I realized that I looked like a barbie doll on top and that my fitted tops might need a little longer in the closet. Wore the shirt anyway, mostly because I knew Lauren would spend 95% of the time in the sling and nobody would see me.

Gotta go, gagging continues,
Lisa


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Andy, got your books yesterday. I read a whole one today, "How To Be Good." pretty depressing, really, but obviously interesting since I finished it in under 24 hrs. DD napped on my lap while DH napped in the bed and MIL went to the grocery store and who knows what else.

Johnny Jump Up says it's okay when they can hold up their head. She's been doing that for a month. For fifteen minutes here and there, it's a good deal.

poop!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi all,

My mom has the boys for the day, while I'm supposed to be taking the day for myself as a birthday present. <Really, I'm supposed to be working on the school yearbook, but it is soooo boring. Just transfering image files from cd, to photoshop, then document, and then cropping. Blech. Very tedious. Then I have to do the photo collages, which I am NOT looking forward to. Its just alot of work, and Violet isn't napping, so of course, I'm getting very little done and this is all due in 2 weeks! Aahhhh!!!

Lisa- that's cool about church. I want to say more, but my brain is completely fried from all this photo file transfering.

Karen - Yeah!!! I'm so glad to get to meet you. Actually, I'm a bit nervous, as I'm a bit shy irl, but this is going to be so cool. We can do whatever you'd like. I have no real plans that weekend. Ds's grad stuff is on the 26 and 27th, but other than that I'm free







You guys are always welcome at my house (its an embarassingly huge mess, and probably smells weird, but we would love to have you)


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Annie- I'm not too shy but though I;m all excited to meet you I was thinking... "what if she doesn't like me?" "what if Luka is having a bad day and cries", etc.... Lame, I know. So we both have some silly apprehensions. I'm sure we'll have fun. No need to stress about your house. We can meet someplace neutral. That way it can stay as messy as you'd like and you don't have to clean. K??? I'll let you know our plans when we actually get some. We haven't made plane reservations even yet.

oh, I read Dragon Rider by Cornelia Funke- was interesting- easy to read a young adult book now because it's not as intellectual as others. perfect for my mommy brain. entertaining.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Jess - I say use your own intuition on the jumper. we used one for dd, as she was quite strong, but we're holding off for ori because he's floppier. And still not rolling. Yelling, yes. rolling, no. Glad you're getting through the books. Yeah, how to be good has a dark side, but it's also kinda funny - that weird dude getting SO far into their lives, and the kids being the sane ones... there's some comedy in there...somewhere.

So what's up with me putting a picture of my waving, smiling, wonderful little fella up on here, and everyone picks on his clothes!?







Ya'll slay me! I know, I should be a bit more conscientious about their clothes, but hey - they're clean! And some days even that is a feat!

Oh, and we were scrolling back through previously posted pics., and dh wanted to know if Lauren has any native in her - he sees it in the eyes.







I said I really didn't know, but I didn't think so...thought ya'll were european descent pretty exclusively.







: Well, your description of the whole catholic families both sides and baptism thing prettu much cleared that up, and I gotta say - I think kids bring it out in parents. All of a sudden, young adults and adults who aren't parents become moms and dads and start thinking about this stuff. Very normal. Even for genius-level nasa employees! :LOL

Oh jeeze - once again I started this AGES ago and it's still sitting here waiting for submission.







I hope everyone is doing well! It musta been a busy weekend, a lot less posting than our normal 37 pages a day! :LOL


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Well, I noticed the wave and didn't mention Ori's mismatched clothing (though I did notice, lol!- actually more I noticed the socks pulled up high!). Funny, my friend said the other day to Luka, as he was fussing. "Are you fussing because you've been wearing the same outfit all day?" Now I guess that was sweet, but geesh! She's a mom of girls and I worry about the message she's sending to her daughters abotu looking good all the time with your clothes. Babies don't care what they're wearing and that's that. it's all abotu comfort..... and then my boys mismatch all the time. dh grew up with some serious neat and conservative parents and so he refuses to make them dress any way (except for a few times a year when necessary). SO let him go Andy! phew. where did THAT come from?

My usually good napper has had 2 days of poor naps (like 20 minutes). He's asleep now and I'm hoping he stays for awhile because he's fussy.

We have a b-bq to go to- starts now, but hey, this is HI and everyone will show an hour+ after it starts, so no rush. ANd I'm not waking up Luka for anythign!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

LOL Karen - I grew up in Yacht club land myself, and HATE having those expectations (and routinely crush them); generally dd dresses Ori in the a.m., thus the socks pulled up high and the random outfits - although I can't say I'm much better  Yah, that ole bbq will still be smoldering when you get there! Let that babe have his zzz's.

Lisa - funny it was so dark and gloomy there - we had a day that started seriously in jeopardy of being an ugly duckling, but turned into a SWAN! Big puffy clouds and lots of sunshine. What a nice surprise! I hope something (exciting, new, fun, unusual, thrilling???) happened! Oh, and you sure gave me an idea for losing some of this flab...nothing drastic, mind you, but maybe I can get into some of my old stuff soon. WELL DONE on Lauren's rash! She's a good fast healer! Now on to more good stuff for you...I'm dying to send you chocolate, but I think I'd best let you choose when...having it in the house probably wouldn't be playing fair. :LOL

Have you guys ever tried the game thread? I think some of them are pretty darned funny!

Booooring movie on, I got it from the library - Tim Roth, 1932, called the Invinceables what I wish is that something would HAPPEN...oh well!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

yeah- with dh's mom, it was really extreme- the clothing and neatness. His parents are soooo neat and clean and always look like they belong in a magazine- even when dressing casual. sometimes it's hard to imagine that dh came from them (and when he was a kid, he was sure he was an alien because he felt so UNlike them).

My babies are always pretty well dressed because they usually wear one piece. Luka is in onsies and those onesies that are like shorts more. Those just seem to be easy for me and the shirts don't ride up all the time. And since they only have 3 snaps, they're doable with a crying babe.

Oh, here's dh ready to go. Aloha!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Ok, so I am a dork because I didn't think Ori was mis matched at all. All I was thinking was - cool tyedye, and hey those are Kai's old pants. He is such a cutie!!! He looks a lot bigger, musta had a growth spurt since you last posted pics.

I have no room to talk about clothing. I'm terrible when it comes to it. Dh is terrible and our kids our suffering because of it :LOL We pretty much let the boys pick out their own clothing. Which means,for Kobe, spiderman costume or 80's orange gecko hawaii t-shirt.


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Good Morning All,

Well, I think Will is on a strike. He won't nurse and I am suffering for it. I am engorged and hurting and he is slightly dehydrated and having pasty bright yellow poo. Very frustrating. I have tried letting him go longer between sessions, but right now, he will just keep going. I think that it really is related to that major spit up on Friday. He has done that 3 times since, too. An not just tiny amounts that look big, but great big amounts! Any suggestions? I starting to resent him not eating. We have such problems with Em about food, and I was just hoping to avoid them with him.

Andy - I didn't even notice Ori's cloths. I thought it was cool that he was standing and you caught him doing that!

Well, better go and pump a little. Starting to really hurt.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Ouch Nicole, hugs. Have you tried slipping your nipple in while he's sleeping? Maybe he will eat some w/o knowing it.

Lauren did the eat forever and puke thing last night too, she was nursing and thrashing around and wouldn't settle, eventually she puked a bunch and sort of drifted off into a thrashing sleep. I had to snuggle her for hours. And then she woke every 1.5-2 hrs all night, I swear if I had to go to work I'd get fired for not doing my job and being a zombie. After the 3:30 eating I left her in bed with dh and went to her room, the bed is not comfy, but it's quiet and no thrashing babe to wake me.

Andy, ideas for weight loss? gagging or rice cakes? :LOL

As for chocolate, it's coming soon. Very soon. The HFS near me serves chocolate oatscream from the soft serve machine, and since she's ok with oats, I'm ready for chocolate. We're doing corn right now, so far so good, I had corn for lunch and dinner, and no rash this morning. If no rash by tonight, I'm guessing it's ok, since she reacted pretty quickly to the OJ and she always reacted quickly to the dairy/soy.

Weight stuff - I'm serious that it happened overnight. It's kinda scary. I weigh myself on Mon. mornings (habit) and put it in my calendar if I remember. 10# just vanished in like 2 weeks. Maybe it was the turkey diet? Or maybe I'll start gaining it back now that I'm able to eat more foods, guess I should remember to write it down today and see. But I was a good 20# over where I should be "healthy" weight before getting preg, so it's not that much of a concern. The other 10 could come off and I wouldn't complain. I actually told dh that I had to get down to 140 (30#) before I got preg, I think I lost 2 or 3 before that happened.

Really nothing new, Lauren and I might go to the movies tomorrow, there is a theater here that does "mommy movies" - regular feature films, less a little volume, plus a little lights, with stroller parking. My understanding is it's a toddler free-for-all and little ones can sleep, nurse, whatever, crying is ok, diaper changes are ok, etc. So we're going to check it out.

Sleepy, but can't get any sleep!
-L


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Nicole bummer on Will that must be really hard watching him not want to eat. Hopefully he'll get back into it today that spitup must have really scared him.

Andy I didn't notice the mismatched clothes either just the knee-high socks. Poor Elizabeth doesn't even get dressed most days until we have to go somewhere.

You HI gals always seem to have something fun sounding to do. I







bbq's somthing about cooking and eating outdoors really appeals to me.

Lisa







on the corn. Hopefully you'll get your chocolate soon. I have to sat though that all your talk about turkey before has given me terrible turkey cravings. We have a frozen turkey that I've been dying to take out of the freezer. We've been waiting until after the christenings and as soone as I check the calender to make sure I'll have time for a turkey dinner its comin' out

Well the christenings went pretty well. DS was very excited and kept telling everyone he's getting "infected" at church







We'd tell him "no its baptised" and he's say "yeah that what I said"







well the first time he said it I was laughing too hard to say anything.
Elizabeth was so godd through the whole mass until right before the baptism. Not even 2 minutes beforethat part started she peed and she hates being wet. But she was still ok because there was singing but as soon as we took her bonnet off she started wailing and kept wailing until it was all over and we could change and feed her. That was quite awhile since there was a totaly of 4 baptisisms. (she's looking at what I'm doing and is pressing on the arrow buttons right now)
we had a huge afterparty at dh's parents house. We had some of my mum's family, some of my dad's and some of dh's. There must have been 50-75 people there, maybe more. We had so much food and there was almost nothing left, some cake, cheese puffs and some chips and dip.
I asked my mother to take pictures with my camera but she only took 3, after keeping it all day so I couldn't take any. I'm going to re-dress Miss E in her christening gown today and take some.

Mr C.
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y15...hristening.jpg

Miss Elizabeth in her bonnet and slip with my mum
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y15...ttingready.jpg

Miss E with my Nana
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y157/azreial/nana.jpg


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Ok so MIL doens't like me forwhatever reason. Noone knows she's very passive agressive about it, she just won't talk to me unless absolutly needed, I've tried talking to her but its like speaking to a foreign person, but that's a step up from the pretending I don't exist that was going on until about 5 months ago (I would actually try talking to her and she woun;d respond in anyway, if she had a question about ds she'd yell it to dh across the house instead of asking me when I was 10-15 feet away







)
So yesterday she did not speak to me once, she participated in a brief conversation that involved a few people but didn't actually speak to me or respond to me. It just hurt so much. I know I should be used to it but really how hard would it have been to say "the kids looked nice today" I'm not looking to be best buddies or anything with the woman but really come on I'm obviusly not going anywhere. She won't even call our house. She gets the kids to do it. I think she's called 3-4 times and thats in a year!! She's also only been in our place maybe 4 times, I can think of only 3 but I'll say 4 just incase I can't remember one time. Once to help us move, once when I thought I was in labor, and once becuase I invited her and fil over for dinner (which she complaind about my cooking to dh)
I'm really not going anywhere with this. I'm just pissed and hurt yet again by her. DH is supposedly going to talk to her today, but he's been saying this for months.

Also a mini-rant I'd say 1/2 the people from dh's family who gave gifts for the christenings only gave a gift to Miss E. I know mil didn't have anything to do with that she loves ds. I hate to even complain about that at all becuase I don't want to sound greedy. Its not the fact that ds didn't get a gift (if we didn't get any gifts I could really care less) but its the fact that they'd get a gift for dd but not for ds. Thats just really tacky


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Good morning
Az- the pics are wonderful and I'm glad the christenings/ infections went well. It sounds like it was quite the after party too!
and rant away mama. Sounds like your MIL has issues and she's lame. and then I agree that the gifts thing is very tacky!!! esp since Mr C is more likely to notice not getting gifts than Miss E! It's just not as fun to buy for a 6 yo boy. lame.

Nicole- so sorry abotu the strike!!!! so are you pumping??? able to feed will any other way? It's really important to keep up your supply and somehow get some food into him. like Lisa suggested- you might be able to nurse him when he's sleepy or just waking. I don't know how busy you are, but the more time you can spend skin to skin would probably be helpful.









Lisa- I'm sure you lost all that weight because there's not too much fat in your diet you're doing. Me on the other hand am eating tons of fat. I weighed myself last night at our friend's house and I'm 18lbs over my pre-p weight. I was really skinny before, so it would be ok to have a little more, but not this much! I'm sure my lack of exercise is to blame. I've turned into a sloth. It's so hot here to exercise with Luka in the sling and I still don't have a job stroller (was gonna get one on the mainland this summer- but maybe in Oahu?). sigh

Our bbq was nice- esp since we didn't have to make dinner. that's always the best. The cool part was that we saw one of the nicest rainbows. We saw a little bit of it for awhile and then soon we could see the WHOLE arc and then most of the double. It was just getting brighter and brighter by the minute.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Az, so sorry MIL is awful to you! What a strange woman. Enough love to adopt all those kids, and yet not enough for her daughter-in-law. :/
People love to buy presents for babies, especially girls. They'll take any excuse for that. Not so much with young boys. Maybe that's why DD got more presents than DH.

Nicole, that SUCKS that Will is on strike! I hope he snaps out of it very, very soon. Ooo, it sounds painful.


----------



## 17754 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi, quick post- Howdy from Heidi. We are fresh back from vacation. I haven't caught up on all the posts yet, but thank goodness there are only 4 pages since I left! Here's the picks from when we met Jess and Eveyln last week- what a lovely family! Eveyln was so good, Iris was a bit worn form the zoo, though. She even got to try Evelyn's bumbo seat, but she was being a sweaty fusspot and just wasn't into at the moment....Anyhow, Eric and Jessica bought us a lovely lunch at Wildglower, thanks folks!

The whole crew!!!
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...i/100_1569.jpg
Jessica & Evelyn, Heidi & Iris
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...i/22c5c85f.jpg
Evelyn was disappointed Breastmilk was not on the menu...








http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...i/100_1564.jpg
Eric Jess-i-tron, and Evelyn in the Bumbo
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...i/100_1565.jpg

I'll be back- I did LOVE the pics of Ori (what a mature looking baby boy!) and Miss E! Later, Heidi


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Anyone else's baby wicked distractable nursing? We haven't been able to go anywhere lately because zMiss E will not nurse gopd if there's anything going on and I dobn't always have my sling with me. It gets left all over (my car, dh's, upstairs, on ythe couch, or actually put away)

I just keep sitting here smelling the yummy smelling oil on miss e's head from the christening


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

WOW - Real pics in real life!!! You guys look great! And those babies...love those babies! Even dh's look like they're having fun! Woohoo!

Nicole - sigh. I'm so sorry. Ya know, some kids are just tough this way. My friend Eveline (in BC) had 2 girls who both spit out the nipple at about 5 months and never wanted it again. It was crushing to her. she pumped. I know it's hard, but be persistent, keep up your supply, and keep that boy hydrated. If he really will not nurse, make sure he's getting milk via spoon, slow-flow bottle (it's all in the nipple, I'm sure you know that already), eyedropper or even a cup. Of course it would be ideal to get him nursing again, or more, but don't let your boobs get engorged, because you'll risk a plugged duct big time. Those suck baaaaad. I'm sending you happier nursing vibes - lots of em!

Karen - wahoo on the rainbow! I love them. Every time I went to Victoria Falls I'd just stand there staring out at the rainbows for literally hours! They are the biggest, brightest I've ever seen, and they are constant because the spray is so big there. Very cool that you ALL got to see it together!

Az - oh hon. what a total drag. Re:mini-rant, I'm going to second the pp and say that people 1) love buying baby presents and 2) think that an older baptism isn't, somehow, gift-worthy the way it is for a baby. Don't know why, but I've heard that rant before. So don't take it personally. I'm glad the event went well!

About MIL - yeah, what is UP with that woman? Well, lotsa mamas feel that no woman on earth is good enough for their boy (I'm starting to feel that way myself!). But there is honestly no possible excuse for her behaviour. she does need to be confronted, so that at least you can understand her feelings. And if it's just you, then she needs to suck it up. It's unfair to have her be a part of your family and exclude any one member. The old proverb about pretending until the pretend becomes real could be useful to her here... you won't be fooled, but at least the mssg she gives to ds and other kids is changed, and it's likely that once she gets to know you better (which obviously she doesn't, or she'd LOVE you - 'cause you are wonderful!), her feelings will genuinely change. hugs till then, Sheri!

Your kids look so beautiful all in white...dreamy! Christopher looks very proud







and Elizabeth so content 







What a joy!!!

Ok, nice and quiet, but time for me to go wash out diaper pails and move the diapes along. Does anyone know whether there's something I need to do to activate my paypal acc't to accept money? Someone said they sent me money but none showed up in my acc't. huh.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Andy re the paypal you should have gotten an e-mail to the e-mail address that is associated with your paypal account saying someone sent you a payment. Ok foolish question, you did give her the correct pp e-mail address, right?

Heidi and Jessi, thanks for posting the pics. It looks like you guys had a good time. Iris has quite a head of hair. Look atthat dad with the sling. DH won't use the sling, he says its too hard







and its looks queer. However he'll wear my gold with yellow and pink butterflies brocade mei tai, cause that's so manly :LOL

Jessi, Karen and Andy thanks for the kind words. Everytime there's some sort of get together its the same thing. It just feels great to be able to get it out somewhere. Especially somewhere where everyone says how right I am







The no gift thing isn't really a big deal. Plus most the people who did it are kind sucky anyway









You don't use a pail liner Andy? I hate washing pails. I remember doing that with ds, we used a wet pail too







not much grosser than a bucket full of toddler poopy water


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Okay, that was really weird, scrolling up the page and seeing pictures of myself that I did not post.

Welcome home Heidi! It was a great lunch. Martin is really cool, too. He seemed very into the baby and the whole birth thing. That's good, since he's married to a midwife. I looove the diaper you gave us. It is so pretty, and one I've been wanting, too. That picture of Evelyn reading the menu is hilarious! I'll put it on her web site right now.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Andy- we have tons of rainbows here. but lately it's been dry dry dry. and often we see just the end of one, adn not the WHOLE thing. this one was special.

eew. wet pail for diapers? ugh. yuck. I have always used wet bags for diapers. I need more though. I just got a bunch of PUL so I'll make more. I think that when Luka gets older and into some food, we'll remove that bag mroe often. In this house the diaper stuff is in our bedroom, so I gotta be sensitive abotu those odors.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Ugh I'm having a really bad day. Lauren has been uber spitty, I think the couch is permanently damp now, she's had at least 3 changes of clothes and I'm on my 3rd shirt too. It's just chilly enough to make me change. Between that and she's uber fussy too, maybe the pepcid dose is wrong again?

But with the lack of sleep and dh is locked in the basement studying for his final exam, I'm just not feeling very good about it at all right now. Tried to nap w/her for a while, I couldn't fall asleep, she kept waking, argh, I'm just frustrated today.

Az, yuck, I vote for getting out the mud pit and calling MIL on her meanies, then challenge her to a wrestle in the mud. Or at least get a good chat with dh about it, either he talks to her or you're going to go mamabear on her next time and end the issue.

Lauren sounds like she is drowning, she has a mouth full of drool and is talking, making this crazy gurgling sound. Oh well, now she fusses, gotta get her.

Rainbows, ah that'd be nice.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Oh Lisa!!! I'm sorry mama







. Is it the corn that's bugging her, do you think?

I'm having problems with my anxiety again. The doctor gave me some medicine to take the edge off, and I'm taking it because I just cannot walk around feeling this nervous. I'm not sure exactly what I'm nervous about - its a very strange feeling. I guess I'm just overworked and overtired and so to add ANYthing on top of that is more than I can handle.

Other than that we're good :LOL

Rainbows...love em. Unfotunately we haven't had many this year. AndOahu is supposed to be the best place to see em.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Mean mil's amd nursing strikes =no fun.
Rainbows in a tropical island and meeting another mdc mama in real life =much better!

I always did/do a dry pail with no liner







:

Things pretty good here. I can't get over how small Geneva is. I know I shou;dn't compare, but I can't elp it. She's not yet 13 lbs, and at this age her sister whose birthweight was a pound smaller, was around 17 lbs!

DH's boss is hoping to set up a small office nearer to our home, so dh won't have to travel as much. He's looking for June 1! Hope it works out.

EC is still off and on, but today we caught 3 pees, and I really think she's *getting* it. And although we still have rough times, like when dd1 pulls dd2's arm and tries to yank her out of the playpen, all in all I think her aggression is disappearing, and Geneva is starting to get interested in toys, so we 3 play together on the floor.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Ah - she didn't send the $$ on the last page...a confirm send money button. So she sent it today - yahoo!!! We've got $$$$$! Ok, we've got $$. But still! Thanks for helping me figure it out. what I was confused about was whether the money just goes into that (same email I send from) account directly, or if I was supposed to set up an account separate from my email, and there's no directions for losers online, and she SAID she'd sent it, and it wasn't there and no email confirming it and it was all so CONFUSING!!! Well, whew, that's over.

Ok, on to dinner

oh, and on the pail thing, I think we are DONE with the wet pail. It sucks. It was a lot easier when dh was doing the schlepping, but now he's not, and I'm thinking it's just too heavy for me to drag up and down stairs. The pail is big, like 25 gallons or more, and we fill it about 1/3 to 1/2 way full. It's Heavy and smelly...so what do you do w/a dry pail? Use a liner and wash out the poopy diapes before they go in the pail?


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Oh Pam - I'm glad dh may move closer - that would be so much easier. Sorry that Abs still has some aggression...it'll work itself out- or she'll become a pro female wrestler! They make good money...

Annie - BIIIIIG hugs mama. I do know that feeling. Can you get a part time sitter to help for a little bit? Just to take the kids for a little bit so you can accomplish something or another? Knit? yearbook? clean? read? take a swim in the ocean? ALONE time? just something so that you don't have so much on your plate waiting for you to GET TO IT? 'Cause that's often a problem for me... just too many projects and not enough time for ME. I'm so so sorry you have to deal with it... more big hugs!!

What's the matter w/using a pail w/no liner if you wash it out?

Geneva is in good company, btw - Elizabeth and Ori are also small, and Megan is our smallest doodlefairy (still). Ori and Elizabeth are both still in the 12 lb range, and Megan is, what, around 11lbs? So yeah, we've got a bunch of creamy babylicious babies but a bunch of lean babylicious ones, too! They're all yummy!!!

Ok, I REALLY have to go now, but I cross posted and just had to say hi to Pam! Is it warming up there now? and are the chickens behaving themselves???


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

ok real quick

Andy I like the liner so I don't have to wash the pail, I hate washing pails. We've be doing the dry pail with dd. Did the wet pail with ds. I think the diapers look cleaner with the dry pail actually. I know I haven't had "real food" poops yet so. But here's how it works: He have a flip top lid bucket kinda like a trash bucket. We put a liner in it so I don't have to wash the pail. We just throw the diapers in it. No rinsing poo or anything. I wash the liner every couple of times it gets used, or when its poopy.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey Mamas!

Wow, time to read AND write?!?! I'm beside myself here









Great pictures of your meet-up, Heidi and Jessi! Gotta







those slinging Papas! I love it when you have the chance to meet online friends IRL. I've made some pretty awesome friends through the internet since DD#1 was born, and have met up with quite a few. I find it neat to finally hear what a person sounds like, or what their mannerisms are. I think you always have some ideas of how everyone is, and it's funny to see how good your predictions are!

Az, E looked beautiful in her Christening gown! And what a handsome big brother, too. I'm glad it all went well! Brynn isn't too distracted yet, but often she'll unlatch and just be staring up at me with this goofy, milk-drunk grin on her face.







I am enjoying this not-yet-too-distractable stage ~ like still being able to read a book or knit while I'm nursing. I know those days are numbered!

Lisa, sorry that Lauren's having a difficult day







Have you recently (like in the last day or so) introduced a new food? It could be a part of the joys of early teething, too, with all of the drooling you mention. Congrats on getting into your pre-preg clothes! I'm in a few things now, my "bigger" pre-preg clothes. Still, it's a start! That elimination diet is doing the trick!









Karen, glad everyone got home ok! Oh, I can imagine being nervous too. Sounds like timelines are very flexible in Hawaii!







Mmmmm... BBQ's. I love them! We bought a copper firepit/bbq this year, and haven't broken it in yet. I'm so terrible about things like that ~ I get all excited about things, but then lousy with the follow through. I think I'll make the goal of having a BBQ sometime in the next week & see if I can keep with it. Sorry about the anxiety. It sounds like you've got lots of pots on the stove at times, huh? Hard to relax, I'm sure!

Pam, how're things going for you guys? I read your update on the toddler board last week, and felt for you.







Oh, the life of a Mama with these wee almost-3 year old's, hey? I hope things calm down for all of you very soon.

Wet vs Dry Pails - we do dry here too. I read up on it when we were pregnant with Tess, and it just seemed the simpler way to go to me. Of course, at that time, we were schlepping all of our dirty diapers to the laundromat to wash them! Talk about committed to cloth, huh?

Baby size - well, I finally weighed Brynn today for the first time since she was a couple of weeks old! Yeah, guess I'm obviously not concerned about her growth, lol! She's 14lbs and 25 1/2 inches long! Big, TALL girl!! My mom had asked for measurements to make clothes for both girls, and it was funny to see how quickly Brynn is gaining on her big Sis! :LOL

Andy, I *love* Ori's smile!! It jumped out at me from the page when I opened up today. What a great grin! Oh, we have some rather, um, creative outfits ourselves some days!

Well, time runs short for me now. Brynn awakens and wonders when the party's getting started! Time to get supper started, I suppose.

Here's a pic of me & my girls from today









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...s/3e1845a5.jpg

Have a good evening, everyone!


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

OMG Andy, you're doing a wet pail?!!? You poor poor mama!
Go get an el cheapo trash can (I got this one http://www.sterilite.com/Products/Catalog/1082_LG.jpg) and the bummis large wetbag (like $12) fits in it just right. Or a bigger can and the xl bag. That can holds exactly one load of dipes though, so it's a subtle hint that I need to wash when I can't shut the lid.

Anyhow, while I know it's not summer yet and we haven't dealt with food poo, our can never smells, and we use the wet bag about 1/2 the time. IF you fold the poop inside the dipe instead of just tossing it in the can, you can get away with not washing the can out every time too, since there won't be poo all over. Usually I dump into the wash, do a fast cold rinse, rinse the can in the utility sink if I need, and then hot wash the dipes.

I try to wash the bag with my covers, and I wash the wetbag from the diaper bag when I remember.

I just got on the scale w/Lauren, minus my weight, she's 16.5# on there, but it's +/- 1/2 lb since that's the digital limit. She was 14.7 last time we upped her meds, which is what I'm seriously leaning toward, since she was 13.3 when we started them, and she's grown a LOT since the last dose. I guess it could be the corn, but she has no other symptoms, no rash, no dark circles under her eyes, etc. I'm going to weigh her on Weds. and if she's still spitting like this I'm going to call the pedi, who of course will want me to bring her in to check her weight (can't take my word on it!) and blah blah blah. But that'd be better than living in cranky land.

Annie, breathe deeply and use the meds since you need them. Nothing wrong with that, safer for you and the babes too, as you'll be a better mama without the scary feelings.

Andy, glad you got pp worked out.









SO I'm debating between an exersaucer (ew!) and johnny jump up. I actually don't believe I even wrote that. But seriously, Lauren is SO bored with hanging out, gets frustrated with toys, and needs something to do, and I can't amuse her for the 15 hrs a day she is awake. I'm inclined toward the jumper as it's at least a physical activity vs. baby bling. But I bet she'd like them both. We have this HUGE doorway that goes from the living room to the dining room, so no fears on hitting a head or pinching fingers.

I'm now in mental numbness land, headache and sleepy and have had nothing but crap (chips) all day. Lauren is actually sleeping and if I were smart, I'd be eating my dinner instead of typing. So cya gals, I'll be back in a bit.

L


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Ooh, a question I can help with. We've put Evelyn in an exersaucer (used, free) and a Johnny Jump Up. If you have the right doorway, the jumper is way cooler. For one, it doesn't take up 9 sq ft of floor space. Be careful of the doorway, though: the wall should be 3-6" thick, and the doorframe about 1/2" wide. Our walls are a little thick for it, and it makes it really hard to bounce. I got it on, but can't get it off, at least not without a stool. DH could probably pull hard enough. Fortunately, I put it in the right place to start with. It's in her doorway, and when we're not using it we put the seat in the crib (which is right there), out of the way. Hey, a use for the $1200 crib! (that includes the bedding and mattress and shipping)
The only advantages to the exersaucer are: it's technically portable (but a pain) and you can put different toys on the tray. I rather wish it just had a tray instead of a bunch of attached toys.
Don't feel bad for using these things. If Lauren likes it, then hey! She'll learn something. It's fun to play with Evelyn in the jumper. She can turn herself around, that's about it so far, but she gets pretty excited about it.

Dry pail - yeah, no need to wash the poop. We use the liners/wet bags to take the diapers down to the washer, and then just throw 'em in with the dipes.

Mmm, rainbow. That sounds like a very special family moment, Karen.

Lisa, that's great that Lauren is gaining weight! She's pretty big.

Pam, sooo glad your dd1 is getting better with dd2. Hopefully this will continue to improve as dd2 gets more playwithable. Yeah, I want to hear more about the chickens too.

Kathy, you look so beautiful! Your girls too! what a fabulous picture.

Edit: I just found chocolate in my pocket. Bonus!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

oh Heidi- I love the pics! You all look happy!

Lisa- I hope your day is/has improved! and Lauren's mood too. fussy babies are no fun.

Annie







anxiety=no fun. so sorry.

Andy- did someone answer abotu the pail? Anyhow, no need to rinse the poops until they start eating solids. breastfeeding poop just goes straight in the bucket. Helps to do a rinse when you get them in the wash (before washing)- just to get any ickies out.

Kathy- you and your girls are gorgeous. You all look so happy too! thanks for sharing!

We went looking at some real estate (dh is into that) and the adjacent property had an abandoned orchard. we made off with pounds and pounds of rambutan. i should post a pic of what they look like. YuMMM.
Luka has been very pleasant lately. He's just a happy baby. He has his moments, but I'd say it's getting better. woo hoo!!!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

my beautiful baby
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...a/P1010023.jpg
rambutans!!! we have probably 10lbs!
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...a/P1010025.jpg


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

karen what is a rambutans? They look cool.

Annie sorry I didn't say anything before but I had maybe 2minutes before we ran out the door. I know having to take meds for the anxiety blows but its prob for the best. I've done it and I'm sure I'll have to do it again. I know all about anxiety and you're alot more likely to have another panic attack if you don't get you anxiety level down. Is it general anxiety or are you anxious about something? I've found that the anxious about something is easy because you can try to talk to fears away. General is a big bummer. Have you tried a therapist? I know thats what everyone says but I've found it helps me lots. Also I don't know if you do aromatherpy but thats helped me. Lavender is very relaxing or you could try scents that have good feeling associated with them for you (I love spiced scents, the remind me of good cookies and childhood happyness) or just generally uplifting scents.

Wow Kathy, Brynn is very fair. I thought she was bald until I noticd some whispys


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the hugs. I totally appreciate it. I finally pumped this afternoon. He went from 6:45am until 3:30pm without anything to eat, really. He tried to nurse a couple of times but probably only got 1/2 ounce if that. When I pumped, I got nearly 4 ounces, and that was after he nursed a tiny bit. He took some from a bottle, but I got really nervous since this has gone on so long. I called the ped, and while I know they don't have all the answers, he offered some good suggestions. Based on what I told him to answer his questions, it is likely that Will just has some sort of viral throat thing going on. The big key is to keep him hydrated, so I am going to offer water if he won't nurse. Of course I will try to nurse first. We are also going to try and nurse when he wakes up at night. We have been putting the paci back in and he has been going back to sleep, but I will actually get up and nurse now, to ensure that he will get enough and catch up with what he has missed







I feel so bad for him. He can't catch a break!

Annie -







I truly hope the meds help. They did wonders for DH. I am thinking about you.

Karen - Luka is a doll! I feel so bad, I can't figure out the picture thing. He is such a cutie! And such a boy, so much hair. I am so jealous. I had 2 baldies and while it is not bad to have a bald baby boy, Em was bald to, and mistaken for a boy all the time.

Az - it looks like rambutan is a fruit of some sort. The seeds are edible and the tallow in them is similar to cocoa butter. The fruit can also be used medicinally. I did a google search for it. Still kinda confused though. Karen - enlighten us!

Lisa - Congrats on the corn. It will be so much easier to find something to eat too. Also, congrats on the weight loss. I would love to lose that kind of weight, but not have to deal with the turkey diet. So, what's next, besides chocolate? Sorry about the fussy day. I really hope that she starts to feel better and become a totally happy and smiley baby all the time!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Ugh - it's late and the kitchen is a wreck and the dog is crossing his legs... and I'm not sleeping but dh took ori back to bed (he DARED to wake during the final episode of Raymond...NOT cool. I brought him down 'cause I KNEW I'd resent having to stay in a dark quiet room nursing for another half an hour and miss the show, so dh brought him back up (that was what, 2 hrs. ago?)) SO...

Thanks for all the advice on the diaper pail. Until I get some kind of more permanent solution, I'm using the old empty laundry soap pail (which is about the size of a small garbage can) and a regular kitchen trash bag. I guess I'll use it till it's smelly, or just chuck it...one garbage bag every two or three days is STILL better than using sposies regularly, which I was considering doing when schlepping that darned wet pail down stairs. UGH!

IS ANYONE ELSE'S BABY STILL NAPPING 3-4x EVERY DAY???

He sleeps from 8 - 9:30 or 10 (ok, he nurses from 8 - 9 and sleeps another 30 - 60 minutes), then again from 12 - 1 or 1:30, then again from 3ish - 4 or 4:30, then, either we put him to sleep at 6:30 or 7, or he naps until about 7 and then goes to sleep around 8:30. He's a totally cranky bear if he doesn't get put down (nursed, almost always). I just don't remember dd taking so many naps...

Kathy - you girls are SO beautiful! Thanks for the pic. - I think ya'll look very happy! Your dd1 looks like real mischief!

Rambutans - COOL looking item! And cool that they were free! Can you juice the seeds? Like Pomegranet? (sp?) They are super weird fuzzy looking things!

Luka, looking VERY fine! Is drooling a lot yet? Ori is drooling big time...he went through 2 bibs today - soaked 'em! not to mention my shirt, dh's arm (during dinner), his shirt, and several spit rags. sheesh!

Ok, time for me to wrap this up and get motivated. at least get the poor dog out. Hope ya'll have good sleep!!! Andy


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Rabutans. They are yummy. They are a fruit- the consistency is something like a lychee if you've had one- or somewhat like a grape if you haven't. They are very sweet- cost $$ and are very popular here. I don't know about eating the seeds- doesn't sound yummy, and I've never heard of using them for medicinal purposes. we just eat em cuz they're good.

Andy- Luka sleeps a lot too. He's pretty good awake for about 2-2.5 hours and then he fusses adn wants to sleep. He was an excellent napper up until a few days ago when his naps suddenly went to like 30 minutes- enough to give him a littel rest, but make him cranky. hopefully it's a phase.

Nicole- sore throat for baby Will? so sorry! I would forego using that paci to keep him asleep and focus on getting liquids into the boy. poor baby. at least things like that are usually short lived. I can't imagine going that long w/o nursing.

Annie- looks like we're coming for sure. I'll pm you with details! I'm looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks guys! I love seeing all of the babes, and sharing mine too









Brynn's another big snoozer. (TOUCH WOOD TOUCH WOOD TOUCH WOOD!! hee hee...) She'll often take 4-5 naps a day, good solid ones, and then still be asleep by 7. I am blessed most evenings with free time, which came as a most unexpected surprise after my first DD who slept only on laps or in slings for the first 8 months or so. Ya know, by mentioning this here, I'm totally going to screw it up... :LOL

Karen, those look so intriguing! I remember seeing those frequently in China Town in Toronto, but they were super pricey and I was chicken







Love the pictures of Luka! What a sweet face.

Nicole, sorry that Will's battling a bug. Poor guy! No kidding about not catching a break! Ugh. I hope you guys have a bunch of easy times ahead. You all deserve it!

I should be sleeping (everyone else is!), but here I sit tapping away and poking around online. I've always been a night owl... and a morning person, too. An unlikely (and challenging!) combination, I tell ya! I love the quiet and solitude, and as we all know those things aren't exactly in abundance at this stage of life. Take it when you can, am I right?

Hmmm... not much else going on lately. Tess has a bit of a cold, and now DH has caught it. So far Brynn & I are doing ok ~ a bit sneezy, but no major symptoms. I'm really glad that I began taking GSE again last week! I think that's helped big time.

It's been pretty hot here lately ~ mid-80's to low 90's, which means that we have to head out early in the day for our walks. So far, so good! I'm doing the 1000 Minute challenge on the Fitness/Wellness board here, and I'm proud to say that I'm at 725/1000 for the month so far! Now, just have to remember my sunsreen when I head out or I'll be a wrinkled old coot before the summer's done.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

wow Kathy- I just looked at that thread abotu the exercise.... I'm interested in joining next month. I have been such a sloth since Luka was born. It's been so hot here and I've just become a lazy butt. it's not good. maybe I'll think of a goal for this month since there's still a lot of time left on it.

it's been a moody afternoon for me. the kids are just getting on my nerves. Dinner was lame. dh was working in his office (home, but unattached). he came down 20 minutes after wd had started- i.e. we were done. adn the meal I had with teh kids was full of them arguing about who was going to do which dishes. double lame. Luka fell asleep nursing while I ate adn I was going to put him down for the night when I realized he was in a sopping wet diaper. So I let him wake up (which it seemed like he'd do anyhow) and now he's wide awake adn makking a lot of noise. he talks a lot. he's got 4 chatty people to compete with.... no wonder!


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

good morning! I'm finally posting after working last Friday and Saturday. It went really well. dh was GREAT!! He brought Torin to work for me each day. Torin was a little fussy the first day but ate just fine for dh and the 2nd day, he was in a great mood. dh took him everywhere! It even felt good to work a little bit. But, I sure was glad when the weekend was over and I could be with my little guy again. Oh...... I missed him.
I love the pics of the babes and also, Heidi and Jess and family! Do you live near each other?? How cool that you were able to meet. I live near an MDC mom who I met through MDC. It turns out her dh is a pilot and works with my dh. She is soooo great. she has 2 kids and really supported me when I had Torin. She also has many hours with LLL and is almost an LLL leader so she helped with my breastfeeding questions.
And, I'm sorry about the mamas having difficulties right now. I hope Will gets better soon. MIL problems can be tough. I mean, what do these grandmamas think sometimes?? Annie - hugs on the anxiety.
Jess - just got the diapers yesterday. Thank you!! Very organized!!
Torin has been doing great. He was cranky for about 3 weeks after he received some vaccinations. I am so relieved he seems back to his normal self. I am seriously considering the next set of vaxes and what to do. It broke my heart to see him so upset. He was fighting sleep EVERY night, staying up late but "wanting" to sleep and fussing between 7 and 11. He didn't even settle down with nursing. The past week, he seems to have changed - he loves nursing to sleep again. And, he is going to bed earlier and taking better naps.
I just pumped and my milk supply seems to be down a bit. I think the 2 days at work affected it although I did make a point of pumping/feeding 3 times in my 12-hour shift. Time to drink more water tomorrow. Been sooooooo busy. Bought a new car....... our old one was a "lemon". It was a 2002 but the engine was always really loud from the start and it sounded like it was going to die on us at any moment.
Well....... I missed connecting with everyone. I'll try to check in again soon. Back to bed. Its 04:08am!


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh Karen, I'd definitely say go for a goal this month! I've been exercising since Brynn's birth (and before), but I've found this monthly challenge to be super motivating. Why not see how many minutes you can rack up for the month? Everyone over there is at different #'s ~ some are under 100 for the month, some are at the 2-400 level, some are 800+! It's all good








Sorry about the lame dinner







I *so* can relate to that "home but unattached" ~ that's been us lately too with DH cooped up and frantically revising his final thesis (hopefully final!) draft. I feel for you, Mama.

Mary, so glad to hear that everything's going well with work. And that Torin's back to his happy little self! We're still deciding on the whole vax issue ~ obviously delaying somewhat, and leaning towards a year (and then only selectivley vax'ing). Sigh... the whole issue is SO complicated, and it's terribly difficult to find good info sources that aren't possibly biased one way or the other.

Ok, I was up WAY too late last night and wouldn't you know it DH woke both girls and I with a snorting fit at 6:30 am!!! So who had to get up, you ask???? Yup, I won the boobie prize. Hey, wait... I *always* win THAT boobie prize. Not fair. Trying not to be grumpy and drinking coffee here... grumble, grumble...

Oh well, while I was up and enjoying some insomnia last night I looked through some more of the pictures from yesterday and wanted to share this one too ~ love it









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...s/3ea2897f.jpg

here's a few more pics from the last few days for the picture-lovin' Mamas









Brynn in the Moby, forward facing & happy in it! Woo hooo!!!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...s/87bb86be.jpg

Maya Baby
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4.../Resizeofb.jpg

Just my cutie
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...s/2e96316c.jpg

and, to be a complete picture hog, her big Sis! (shameless, ain't I?)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...s/992b9266.jpg

See what happens when I'm at less than 5 hrs sleep? :LOL


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

G'morning girls,

Well I fed Lauren at 7:30 (another bad night of no sleep) and left to make myself some breakfast. She has been sitting in bed, was cooing at dh, but he got up to take out the trash, she started whining but not crying a few minutes ago and I wasn't done eating, so I let her whine. She's dead asleep now. I'm shocked.

I'm getting ready to kill dh, the last week he's been coming to bed around 12-1 sometimes later, and it's waking me up one more time, after being awake every time she wakes. He's killing the longest stretch of sleep, which is only about 3 hrs at this point. ARGH.

Karen, what do your red furballs taste like?

Nicole, how'd the night go? Keep sneaking that boob in when he thinks he's getting paci, maybe half asleep he'll eat a lot more. My throat has been awful scratchy with the pollen the last 2 weeks, and Lauren is congested from it.

Hm, next.. chocolate, beef, eggs, wheat, are all high on my list. But I need to space them out with a few safer choices (peaches, melon, lettuce, some veggies) so maybe in a month I'll make it to those 4. I think watermellon might be on my list soon, and I'm going to have to look up cherries, it's getting to be summer fruit season and I'm going to suffer this year w/o my big fruit salads.

Andy, you were the one who told me that they needed to nap after being awake every 2 hrs. I wish Lauren would nap 4x day, I'm lucky to get an hour in the afternoon.

Oooh Kathy, go go exercise mama!

Hey Mary, glad work went well. Are you able to schedule your hours around dh's schedule? Or is he able to bid his schedule to fit yours?

Lauren is sleeping still. I'm amazed. I'm happy. I'm so sleepy. Going to take a shower and pick up the living room, a local mama has become the NINO contact for Cleveland and she owns like 30 carriers, she and 2 friends are coming over tomorrow afternoon for a playdate. Dressup for mamas with slings.









Lisa


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Kathy- wow you look great and your girls are so beautiful, thxs for sharing!!

Same with Heidi and Jessi- thats so cool you 2 got to meet.
I've meet a few MDC mommas also, it's nice to meet up with mommas who have similar views.

That rambutan looks so funky, never seen such a thing. Luka is a prince. Hard to believe these babies are all growing up.

Mary- glad Torin did well for your dh. So nice of him to bring him in for you to see bet that helps a bunch.

Nicole- sorry to hear about Will. I hope he gets better. Poor guy been through enough.

Megan is sorta back to her old self again after a couple days of just not naping. She's been in a better mood the past few days, thankfully. She's wanting lots of attention though, I don't mind







Normally she naps 2-3 naps a day with a few cat naps here and there. She's definitely starting to be awake more now. I finally got a decent pic of my 2 dd's together. I saw Kaitlyn go and lay down next to Megan so I ran for the camera, lol. It's been hard trying to get them in the same shot.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...000_2608pp.jpg

have to share this one, it just melts my heart








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...000_2595pp.jpg


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Chickens: well they pecked a patch of daisies to death after decimating my veggie seedlings, but the daisies were directly under the songbird feeder and they were going after the bird seed that had fallen. We now have a fence up around the veggie patch and I restarted the seedlings. Some days we get 3 eggs, but it's usually 1 or 2, so we still have to buy eggs at the grocery store. All in all, it's fun, as long as you can step around the big piles of fertilizer they leave. PLus I feed them all the japanese beetle larvae and cutworms that would damage the garden.

Weather- lots of rain, some warm days. Black flies coming out :-( It's a lot warmer here than the last place we lived, since then we were by the ocean. I'd say 70-80 F for an average, though yesterday it was 45 and rainy.

So, we're putting Abby back in diapers, if she'll let us. She wore one to bed last night. I struggled with this for a while, but it might be best. It's been a year since she started being aware of her functions, and 6 months since she wore diapers, but it seems like she's actually lost awareness lately - she'll pee on the floor but it seems like she actually didn't know she needed to go. And she wets the bed more nights than not.

Rabutans - I thought they were a baby toy! They look like some fuzzy plaything!
My babe still naps frequently, but unless dd1 is alseep, she usually only naps on me. I don't think she feels safe anywhere else when her big sis is awake.


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Morning All,

Last night went pretty well. He woke up around 2:30am and I nursed then as well as at 10pm when we went to bed. Not too bad. He is still sleeping here, which makes getting ready for work easier. We'll see how the day goes.

I am so bummed. We are going to be without e-mail for a week while DH moves servers. Our current provider can't get it straight to fix our website, so DH can't update it. Too frustrating!

Megan - cute pics. Your girls are adorable together.

Well, gotta get ready for work.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Nicole, yaay! Go Will, eat eat eat!

Pam, bummer on the dipes. Can you do training pants? She's probably about to learn something HUGE and it's taking all of her concentration.

Great pics mamas! I really need to get dh to dump out the camera. I really need a small camera that I can put in the diaper bag or something too, we only have the big Canon right now, and it's just a lot to carry around.

Now I'm going to clean up the living room.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Morning mamas! Yea Will!!! That's a big improvement! Either he's feeling better or he's really hungry (hey - my dd will still go for more than a day w/ no food if she's not hungry- unless it's donuts or candy LOL!) or the STRIKE IS OVER??? I'm happy for you that it's starting to get better, anyway. Did you put him on an abx?

Awesome pics mamas! The girls on our site are the prettiest anywhere (and the boys too!). Ok - looking at clothes (which now ya'll got me doing - bad!) I can see that the one piece jumper type things are easier. I just don't love them. They're too...babyish? for me. I dunno. I have some for summer, so we'll see. I have a couple of pair of long overalls that I have always loved for my kids - I like them much better. Maybe I think they'll be cold in one piece??? oh well. live and learn.

So I set myself a goal today - get the kitchen clean (CLEAN not just put away), and get the laundry moved on, including washing out those nasty pails, before jumping on here. And I did it! Also feeling tingly and motivated about some exercise... how much effort do I have to actually put into walking the dog to consider it exercise??

I also wanted to make an offer to our hawaiian mamas - if you want, I can go and buy you your stroller and mail it to you, which would at least avoid the handling fees. You can send a check. IF that appeals to you, pm me and tell me what you want to buy. Or have something online sent here and then I can send it on...I don't know if that helps but I'm feeling like you aren't getting a stroller because it's so darned expensive to get it there. If I were in CA it'd be easier - I'd find an outbound freighter and book passage and box myself (and my baby) up w/ that stroller and off we'd float...LOL. But ok, let me know.

The nap thing - well, the book I was reading didn't really say when that ends. It does, eventually end. Eventually they have 2 naps, then just one, and then they're yours all day long. some kids it takes longer than others. I'm sure that by 3 mos dd was napping 2x a day, bigger naps, tho. Oh, yesterday was Ori's 4month b'day! Yea Ori!!! To celebrate we had a whole day of no spitting up! Wahoo!

Oop - he peeps. Well, I didn't get to say a lot of the stuff I wanted to - hmmm really quickly: Oam - sorry about th diapes. I think Lisa is right. If you can keep her out of them that's probably better. Do you have training pants she can wear at night? Uh oh, he's getting stirkier. Ummm Nicole - WE'RE GOING TO MISS YOU!!! Check in at the library or work or something...but we'll be here when you get back. Ok, crying. gotta go. andy


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Andy a plastic laundry soap bucket will work fine. Thats actually what I used for our wet pail with ds. I little tip to make the trash bags last longer, use two after you empty one flip it inside out to air and put the other in the bucket, then rotate. We do that with our pail liners and they only need to be washed every 4-5 cycles. We also do it with trash bags that we use for laundry.

Ugh I totally can't remember what else I read. I got no sleep last night, seriously maybe 30minutes was the most I gt in a row. Sleep seems to be getting worse and worse she's been up all night nursing for the last few months and still nursing all day. I feel like a zombie.

well be 20 nursing free minutes are over


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

OMG Karen!
Evelyn has the same clown. She looooves it. She grabs the rings on his ankles and his yarn hair and gives him sloppy baby kisses. I was thinking, "I should send one of these to Luka. They don't have Gymboree on the island. But will she like it? It's such a good toy." I guess you like it, but it's good I didn't get you one!

And the rambutans! Wow, those are weird-looking. What do you do with them? They look oddly like the alien egg (that's what we called it) that grew on the evil cedar tree in the back of the Castle House (previous residence). Only, the alien egg was more orange.

Will read other posts now - had to respond to Karen's pictures immediately.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Mary, what kind of car did you get? What kind was the lemon?

Az, ouch on the no sleep.

Lisa, can you tell DH to sleep on the couch if you don't happen to be awake when he comes to bed? Mine comes to bed at 1:30 too, but it doesn't wake me up.

Nicole, that's great that he's nursing some now. It makes sense about the sore throat; Evelyn quit nursing for an evening when she had a cut in her mouth. I'd worry too, after he went most of the day with no food. I hope his pain goes away and he becomes an enthusiastic nurser again soon.

Andy, good job getting your work done before coming here - and good job coming straight here after. Now I need to do some of that.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Ugh Jessi, I wish. We don't have a couch, just a bunch of chairs and a loveseat. There is a bed in Lauren's room that I go to sometimes after the 2-3-4-5 am (pick one) feed, but it's not just him, it's the dog who scratches at the door if she can't get in and who makes all kinds of noises going in and out too. Maybe I can get him AND the dog to sleep in the other room.

Lunchtime. dh is at the corner (middle eastern restaurant) with his NASA buddies, I'm having turkey soup. Lauren is still super fussy, I'm going to call the pedi this afternoon about the pepcid. She's started the pain scream again too. UGH UGH UGH. Last time this happened (I kept it in my food journal) it was the same pattern, sleepless nights, constant nursing, then screeching, then new dose.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry your day is so UGH!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

oh mamas. my sweet baby is lying on the bed next to me making the sweetest sounds ever.... melting my heart







and then when I imitate him he gets a huge grin on his face.
he's all about playing too- the boys have been doing peek-a-boo with him and most of the time it cracks him up. he's completely enamored with both of them. it's so sweet.

We have a zoo day today- our zoo is a free and local park. very easy adn mellow. our LLL group is meeting there. I'm looking forward to connecting with some other mamas.

Jessica- my mom sent Luka that clown. itsn't it cool? I especially like the hat. I love those crunchy sounding toys! It's good because it's too big to lose. Luka gets all frustrated with smaller things that he drops.

Lisa-







on the rough time! reflux is something they grow out of, right? how long does it take? you are a saint mama for being so patient!

Andy- I fear we've made you all worried about Ori's clothes!!! don't worry- the boy's got a style all his own!!! he would seriously fit right in with my kids!!!! no worries!
thanks for the stroller offer. I can buy one online- the thing is they want to charge me like $70 shipping, but it's free to the mainland. We're going to the mainland at the end of June. SO my plan was to just have it sent there- with the savings I could buy a better one. BUT, if I could just pick one up in Oahu.... see? but maybe you should buy me one and just bring it here









Nicole- glad to hear Will nursed some last night. I hope it's an upward trend!

Pam- sorry about the Abi in diapers thing. I can imagine how frustrating that may be, but peeing the bed over and over can be worse. We lived with a boy who wet the bed at 5+ and it was a drama cleaning the sheets ALL the time. Finally the mom consented to him wearing some pull-ups type thing because he was being humiliated by his mom being mad about the wet bed. it was heartbreakking. I know your situation is completely different (Abi is still such a wee one!), it just made me think of the other. sometimes kids regress for whatever reason.

Laura- your girls are so sweet. Megan looks like a very happy little one!

Kathy-0 thanks for the encouragement on the exercise. I'm starting today. no more sitting around all day. I figure if I can at LEAST walk for 30 minutes each day then I'll be OK for now. that's not too hard at all to manage. I also got a pedometer because I need to know how slothful I really am on days I stay home and just do baby and housework.
your family is just beautiful. Brynn looks so much like you! what sweeties!

Mary- so glad to hear that work was alright!! you might wanna add in another pumping session if you can. esp if you work 2 days in a row.... don't wanna hamper the precious supply!

Luka needs me. the clown is getting on his nerves!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

check out todaysHathor comic :LOL


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Karen, yep, she'll outgrow it sometime around 6mos - 2 yrs.







: but likely before a year.

We're going to do a drive-by to the pedi to weigh her, the nurse says it sounds like the dose is wrong, I checked my little notebook, she weighed 13.4 when she started, 14.7 at the first dose change, and she was 15.7 2 weeks ago, so I'm guessing she's at least 16.4 now, and it's pretty dependent on weight for the dose, even though the pedi always gives us the ultra conservative dose for her.

Clown is from Gymboree? I've never seen it. Cute though. Even if I don't like clowns.









Dh came home from lunch and I handed babe off, she was so loud while he was gone. He took her to the batlab and they watched Monsters,inc for a bit, now he's trying to get her to nap (Hahaha!)

Oooh and I've organized a nurse in for Thursday night. It's gonna be fun.







At least I got *something* accomplished today.

Karen,














Hathor today! You could make those and set up shop w/Annie


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

funny- i Love that clown but so many people come over and say how much they hate clowns. I know clowns can be scary, but this one is sweet!
My mom bought it at gymboree right after Luka was born. maybe they don't ahve them annymore.

hopefully the reflux is closer to 6 months! poor baby!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Morning all!

I really don't have much to say.

Kathy - Love those beautiful pics of you and your girls!!!

Megan is soooo cute!!!! I lvoe the one of her in her carseat. Precious!

Mary -glad work went well for you. My mom used to bring my second baby to work for me so I could nurse him. It worked out great. I keep meaning to tell you - I did the opposite of you. Started out in the holistic world doing massage therapy and then went off to nursing school. But now, I'm not so sure I want to be a nurse...

Andy- thanks for the offer on the stroller. I think I'm good over here. They're pretty easy to get on Oahu. We're just waiting until dh gets his quartlerly bonus.

Pam- my 5yo still wets the bed alot. Its pretty annoying. The doctor said its related to his allergies? And he won't wear a pullup either (has mild sensory issues) so its really a pita. I dunno, your daughter is a lot younger though, so its proabably more of a normal regression. Hugs to you


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Good for you Lisa! It looks like you may have figured out a bunch of crazy stuff that seems disconnected but are all indications! Well done! Serious mommy sleuthing 

Karen - can you pm or post that recipe to make a pouch? I bough the CUTEST no-pill fleece today - it has bugs on it...embroidered! And only 6.99/yd!

Lisa and Az - Ouch ouch ouch on the cranky no sleep babies (and dh's that WAKE US UP!!!) That stinks. One of the MAIN reasons we bought the new bed is that dh is so big he shakes and rattles the whole darned floor getting into/out of bed and even rolling over. Too bad I don't get to USE it... sometimes I sleep there for a few hrs. between like 10 and 12:30.

Mary - I'm guessing on the new car - let's all guess and see who can get it right. Mary, don't tell until like tomorrow night. Ok, so it a ... wait... um... Honda Odyssey? Or no. not a van... um ... ok, Subaru Forester. That's my guess. Dark green Forester.

Lotsa peeping, best go now before it escalates. Mamas - I hope you are napping!!!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Andy- you're so funny! I'm guessing an outback, or maybe a saturn?


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Funny, I was picturing a red Ford Focus. Not a very practical guess, but there it is. (That's a guess on the lemon, not the new car.)

Clown It is a very good toy. Evelyn's grandmother bought hers, too. "Oh, the baby needs a clown," she said when she saw it. Maybe those who grew up before It and scary clown movies have more innocent associations with them. I like clowns. This one is well made with all kinds of useful features, like a hand that squeaks and velcro suspenders and cheeks that light up (didn't notice that for months) and most importantly, rattly rings around his ankles that are very easy to grab. Evelyn used to stick out her tongue at him all the time because he looks like his is out a bit.

Ann, have you worked as a nurse yet?


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

*peeks in* Woohoo, I can see the pictures now! I see Luka and Brynn and Megan.







Now I'll have to go back through the whole thread and the other ones and look at all the other cuties, lol. We have the same onesie Brynn does, the one with the pink, yellow, orange and green stripes, and I think there's a duckie on the front?

Hmm, when's the last time I posted? The wedding Thursday was nice, but Bea was a sleepy little girl by the time we got home. Here's the cake:
http://paquerette.merseine.nu:1832/shelli/cake1.jpg I'm so happy it didn't fall over! :LOL Saturday morning we went grocery shopping. I'm on a crusade to switch to organic, but I'm not trying to do it all at once. I got some of the Newmans O's (oreos), and they're pretty good, but have a funky aftertaste. I dunno, maybe I'll get used to it. I'm not crazy about oreos anyway. Anyone else have suggestions for healthy organic snacks? I was getting a little overwhelmed by the shelves and shelves of stuff, and the pages and pages of stuff in the coop book. I definately don't want to invest in $40 worth of chips or something only to find out that they suck.









Bea has similar sleeping patterns to Ori, on her good days. Today's been pretty good, except that it took me 2 hours to get her to sleep just now.

I think I can sympathise with Abi on regressing with skills... I was all confident and slingy, and now all of a sudden I cannot figure out how to get her on my left shoulder, just my right.







I washed the sling, maybe I washed the magic out of it. I should have gone to LLL today, but I couldn't drag us out of bed at 6 to drop Mike off.

Today's primary day in PA, so I get to go out this evening and either vote for the guy who's been a crappy mayor, the guy who will probably be a crappy mayor, or the woman who no one's heard anything about. I'll probably just close my eyes and flip a lever.







I really don't plan on being in this city much longer.

I am so craving meat today, but I can't get any hands free for cooking. Maybe I'll pop over to Lisa's for some turkey.







I'll pick up Karen on the way and we can make some dressing out of the fuzzy fruits. :LOL

Sleep-fighting baby rubbing her face on my shirt. See you guys later.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Paq, whats with all the gay sigs around town? Did I totally miss some big thing around here? Come on, let me in on the secret!

UGH I HATE MY HOUSE

I was in bed from 3-6 with Lauren. Nursed and she woke, so I made a few phone calls, then diaper, then nursed again for a while, and she laughed at me, so nursed again, gave up, snuggled her instead, she fell asleep. 6:00 I sneak out of bed, get to the bedroom door, open the door just a bit, and the dog comes running, her collar rattles, wakes Lauren just a teeny bit, she shuts her eyes, and the PHONE RINGS. LOUD. Eyes pop wide open. So I popped the paci in her mouth and left, sat on the couch and cried about how I want one hour to myself in my house and have it be quiet, and somehow she did fall asleep. But only for 30 min. She's wide awake and yelling now, I'm making dh take care of her for a bit.

Nevermind, she's screeching hysterically, gotta go.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh, Lisa!








Turn that stupid phone off, or down to super-quiet-ring, or leave it with DH in his batcave. Tell your DH to take Lauren to Best Buy with him, and to stay gone for at least an hour. Give him the sling and the baby and send him away. I'm so sorry!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Annie, I have a motherease nightwetter pants that you can have if Kobe will wear that. I got it for ds because he still wets the bed at almost 7 (15 days) but he only wants to wear goodnights.

Lisa I hope things get better with poor Lauren, that has to be hard on everyone.

Karen the clown is cute, but Luka is cuter









DS and DD are watching baby einstein







: ds really like it. He's always asking if he can watch the baby movie. He's sitting there telling me how cool it is and that I should come look it :LOL Yeah ok that looks really cool







He's looking at the ad that comes with it telling you of the other dvds and he keeps pointing saying "ooo this one looks good" :LOL Yesterday we were in babies r us getting a baby moniter (yeah!! the dogs are off contract) and ds was looking longingly at the baby einstein section. He keeps asking me for the dog one :LOL

DH is visting his friend who's in town for a bit then he's going over to talk to his mum. He's really serious this time too. One of his sister was having a breakdown kind of day and mil was out with her and I was just waiting for dh to say that he was'nt going to go over and talk to her becuase of her having to deal with sil

DS keeps pointing out all the baby toys he wants from the dvd. He now wants the soft stacking rings







: Jeeze I think I found out why he wanted a baby so bad.

Well apprently Miss E doesn't enjoy the dvd as much as ds


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

ok I'm officially







ds wants some corn I was just standing there holding the can of corn under the running faucet to open it


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

hmmm that would almost make a cute smiley if you could make it look clearly like a can of corn!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Awww... Lisa. Sounds like you need a break (and probably some good food too) I agree with Jess, have dh take baby down to best buy - or wherever and take a hot bath or something. Or maybe just go for a drive by yourself.

We are having a pointless day over here. We tried to drive over to Pearl Harbor to go to a NINO baywearing group, but the directions were bad and we just ended up getting really lost. So, we went to to the mall for lunch - stopped in gymboree and WOW! have they got some cute clothes!! Is the hawaiiana theme popular everywhere right now, or do they specially make the hawaii clothes for us island folk? I noticed that in old navy the other day too.

So, now we're home and after Makai finishes napping I think we're going to go see HItchhiker's guide to the galaxy. I couldn't tell wether it was a kids movie or not from the previews- hopefully it is. We saw Kicking and screaming on Sat. It was very funny. Especially if your kids play soccer, or you have ever played soccer.

Jessi - no, I haven't worked as a nurse yet







My mom used to bring Makai to the fru fru spa I worked at so I could nurse him between clients. I used to work with alot of terminal cancer patients, and breast cancer survivors doing lymphatic drainage and touch therapy, reiki and also massage- if they could take it. ((I also did the drainage on breast cancer augmentation and lipo patients :yuck)) The goal was to become a nurse so that I could actually get paid working for hospice.

Allrighty - I should go.

Sheri - the motherease would be great to try. If anybody see's any large Sandies for sale, could you lmk? I want to get some, but haven't had any luck finding gently used ones. I suppose I'll have to get them new. :LOL on ds and the einstein. Kobe loves to sit in the bouncer chair with a pacifier in his mouth









What is up with the gay thing? I was wondering about that too.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Annie PM me you address.

I think they gay siggys are a bunch of diffrent things. There was a gay quiz yesterday or the day before, then I guess there was something about an article about how gay parents don't abuse their children, and also someone from the querr parenting group was "outed" to the rest of mdc and didn't want to be so its a sign of support. I'm really confused. Pretty much I think its just the cool thing to do right now


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Yah that's what I get for never leaving this thread to read other mdc stuff.. it's apparently very trendy to make a queer siggy, but I don't know the beginnings...

Anyhow, after I lost it, twice, things got a little more under control. Lauren made a big poo and felt better, and now she's parked in the baby bling bouncer sans toy bar watching the Monet/seasons baby Einstein. She's so totally glued to the tv, I have this little bit of mom guilt but it's SO WORTH IT RIGHT NOW. She LOVES the puppets. And for her at this time of night to be calm, aaah we might invest heavily in Einstein dvds. New one each night, eh?

I'm STARVING. In all the chaos I neglected to even think about thawing food or whatnot. And during the second breakdown of the evening I broke open a chocolate bar (no milk, I checked) and had 1/3 of it, so I guess the new food is chocolate!!! We'll know by Thursday if it's ok. I really really hope it is, because although this wasn't the best chocolate I've ever had, it was soooooo nice to eat some.

Oh and on a more positive note, for the first time in 4 months, Lauren has textbook baby poo. No curds, no strange colors or smells, just normal mushy gushy baby poo. When I was sobbing at dh about how I'm trying so hard with this stupid diet and why oh why can't my baby be a happy baby I realized that we have accomplished *something* albeit a shitty something.









Missed the LLL meeting tonight that I really wanted to go to, but that's ok, I got Lauren's room picked up and a lot of useless crap put into the donation box for next week when they come pick up. Especially the scary crochet lamb that my godmother made. I just HAD to get rid of it, it was scary. Scarier than a clown!

ROFL Ok I'm now watching Einstein too, and the little puppet just walked by with a hairdryer as a leaf blower. Enough from me, g'nite mamas, tomorrow is hopefully a better day.

Lisa


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hola - what IS up with the gay salute - is it gay awareness week or something? I saw all the gay dad's at dd's school yesterday, too....hmmm. coincidence?

Annie - if I see the big Sandies I'll let you know. Can you double up on undies w/a hemp liner between? Just thinking out loud - that's probably way to far out there for a big guy of 5. Um...what about a puddle pad, like for puppies, at least to protect the bed? I think if he's consistently peeing, that a wool pad would be a lot of extra work - you'd have to wash it a lot. Ok, if I see the sandies, I'll let you know. :-0 Too bad about the meeting. I hate it when I become Mr. Magoo and can't find stuff. oh well- at least you got to shop! I saw the Hitchikers guide - I doubt the boys will understand much of it, but there isn't a ton of killing or anything (other than the obliteration of the Earth, which btw is done from space so you don't see anything on earth except right before hand a bunch of people wearing bags over their heads). There is drinking in a bar and some weird looking aliens (some of whom are quite nasty) but not a lot of actual killing. I wouldn't rate it g by any means, but it's a solid pg, not pg 13.

Paq - NICE CAKE!!! I'm glad the wedding was a success. With a cake like that, it better be a once in a lifetime thing!!! You sure did a great job! Cool that you can see the pics now...please don't make fun of my beautiful baby's clothes...I'm feeling a little sensitive (LOL!!!). Um, is the natural food thing a coop, ahealth food store or a buying club? We do all three. Our fave snacks are: newman's own low fat fig newmans, Annies cheddar cheese popcorn (one of my really bad habits that I'm now breaking because Ori has had a rash last couple of days), tamari almonds (my personal fave), GenSoy crisps (ranch are the best), Green Mtn. ****** Tortilla Chips (and the salsa is excellent too). So these are tried and tested on moms, dads and kids, and we all love them. Well, Jerry's not too big on the soy crisps but that's a matter of principle, not taste LOL!

We don't do clowns here. I don't HATE the clowns, but yeah, I must've seen one of those horror flicks and it freaked me, 'cause I NEVER buy them. I was looking for a rock 'em sock 'em clown tho...that one I'd buy!

Lisa - I gotta say, once when dd was about this age, maybe 3 months old, dh came home from work w/a buddy. Never told me he was going to be late (drinking w/said buddy) or that he was bringing someone home to sleep, eat etc., and Iwas SO wacked on lack of sleep and wacky hormones that I basically bundled beca up in blankets and shoved them all out the door. I told him if he came back in less than an hour I would fly out on the next plane. I was crying, but not sobbing, ya know that kind of dry cry, and he did. he came back about 2 hrs. later. I had slept and showered and cleaned up and I'll tell ya, it was like a miracle. Dd never took good naps. she really wore me out. they DO outgrow it... I promise!!! 4 years MAX. (but the reflux will be long gone by then LOL). Getting some time alone in your own home is really special, important and can make or break sanity on a tough day. Pump some milk and buy yourself 4 hours...it's SOOO worth it! Maybe your mom would like to take her for an afternoon? I gotta say, having family nearby is only worth it if they kick in their allotted baby spit-up time!

HA HA HA!!! LOL My dd is TOTALLY into the einstein vids. I have 3 and the library has them ALL. Beca chose the puppy one last time. geesh. She's kind of phasing out of them now that she's almost seven (as we remind her a lot). However, she is happy to sit there and watch them if it's a chance to get some tv time in. she's such a vidiot slut! poor kid.Pretty much anything that emits waves will entice her. She also takes baby toys into closets and crawley spaces and plays with them and hides them. I think she and Christopher would get along great!

So Ori has taken to using my nipple as chewing gum recently. He also pretends it's meat and tears his head up, down, and side to side. With the thrush, it's just KILLING ME! I take him off a lot, and say NO in that I'm The Mommy That's Why voice, tried the pleeeze sweetie, it hurts mama voice but THAT went nowhere fast. This sucks. Please let this phase end soon... I can still feel the soreness and it's been over 1/2 hr. since he stopped nursing. I'm going to go put compresses on them and a probiotic paste. big sigh. and get the laundry and maybe do a bit more sewing and try to figure out how to sew in a straight line!

Annie - you saw the quality of my hand stitching - pretty lame. Well, now it's equally lame but machine stitched... which is worse LOL!!!

Well aren't we all having our woes! It's so easy to say it's just part of the package, but I don't really think it always is...somehow we just each get something special to triumph over, and then we bring that knowledge with us into the greater universe... kwim? Lots hugs mamas! Have a great night...andy


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

The siggy... I wasn't in on the original incident, but I gather that some gay folks were insulted, or thought they were insulted, not sure. I know there's some anti-gayness on MDC, but I think people who think that way don't talk about it much because we're mostly openminded hippies here, kwim? But yeah, it's a big solidarity/support thing now. And I am actually bi, although I think I'm asexual at the moment, and there's been this running joke for years that DH is a lesbian trapped in a man's body... so I jumped on the bandwagon.

Baby Einstein scares me.







: Especially the Van Gogh one... a goat with his ear bandaged back on?! I read the book and there wasn't anything in it about absinthe or prostitutes or anything. Hey, let's not tell half the story here. :LOL

Az: You're so corny.







I think I put tp in the fridge when I came home from the store the other day. I think Mike puts things in the right place and just doesn't tell me about it anymore.

HHGttG isn't a kid's movie, but I don't think it would be kid inappropriate, either. It's a grownup geeky scifi thing. I highly highly recommend the books, but you're probably better off seeing the movie first.

We went to vote tonight. Ugh, I hate dodging through all those desperate last-minute campaigners clogging the doorways. They're not supposed to be there but no one cares around here. I never vote for their stupid candidates, so they're having the opposite effect by annoying me.









Bea makes the cutest noises now, too. She grrrs while chewing the fist or toys, and she squeals when I raspberry her belly or bite her toes. Mike was all bewildered last night when I was doing that, like the concept of playing with the baby is foreign to him. He cuddles her and talks to her and stuff, but sometimes I think he's totally missing out on a huge range of baby interaction.









Hmm, she hasn't been sleeping good since I posted before. I don't think she's going to sleep until I go to bed, and I still need to make a cheesecake. My mom's neighbor has to have lumps removed from her breast and ovary next week, and she was raving about my cheesecake last week so I'm going to bring her one when I come up tomorrow. Keep her in your thoughts/prayers. She's a couple years younger than I am, and she's getting married in October.


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

We have successfully nursed twice today while awake! So happy. He does better after having just woken up, but still I think he must have not felt well and is getting better now. I have also figured out how not to be frustrated. If he starts to fuss while nursing, we stop and try again later. Also, thanks for the suggestions on snuggle time. I think that has worked too.

Better go. Gotta make dinner.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

you mamas were busy chatting today!
we had a nice day at the zoo. Luka slept through most of our visit, but did wake up and see the ring tailed lemur, the tiger and the water buffalo. mostly I enjoyed talking with my fellow mamas- IRL.

I say toyota corolla for Mary- oh, forgot she's in Alaska.... maybe a subaru... I







subarus

Annie- have you tried the Bummis (I think







- the ones who make whisper wear covers) pull up things? My friend who sells them uses those at night for her kids- yeah, they're bummis training pants.

Lisa- at least the poo is good. So you're doing soemthing right! I hope the chocolate sits well too- you deserve some serious yummies!

Jeni- the cake is beautiful! I hope your friends appreciated it! awesome!








there are lots of yummy organic snacks. Right now I've been buying these corn cake things (like rice cakes) that are on sale. The sesame on es are awesome.

Az-







: on the corn!
I have never seen a baby einstein video- sounds like I should avoid it at all costs. Luka is really into watching iTunes ont eh computer. for those who don't have a mac- it's basically psychedelic stuff that goes with music. If I had had this back in the day....

Who did I miss?? my mommy brain is fried.
gonna try and make some seafood enchiladas for dinner.... yummmmmm


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

yay Nicole!!!! woo hoo!!
mama, your mei tai is 99% done. Hopefully I can get to it today and stick it in the mail tomorrow. Looks awesome! oops, better go amke sure s=I have your address in my pms.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Andy here are the pouch sling instructions. Haven't tried it yet, but was going to make one soon for a swap. good luck! looks EASY


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

I had a nice long post and I lost it!! d%&*! its hard to re-write at 0330am!
you mamas guessed it right! :LOL :LOL :LOL we bought a subaru. this time a navy legacy. had a forester in the past. the lemon was a fluke, i think. didn't want to post the name of the lemon due to slander. in AK, there are tons of Subaru cars. Either that or HUGE Dodge or Ford pick-ups.
yay to Will for nursing.
this has now become short. bummed i lost my post. will write again tomorrow!! I hear my little guy rolling around in his co-sleeper - gotta run! btw, i edited this at least 8 times now! i'll try to fix this HUGE picture later! sorry.
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y17...n/39c6d7bc.jpg


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks Karen - I'm gunna try it today. Hi Mary! Navy, huh. That's a good color. I knew it wasn't white or red! But ok, I can't see the picture. Bummer. bummer bummer bummer. and my baby is crying. and our thrush has had a resurgence which is prompting me to want to actually call the pedi and get the freaking nystatin. sucks big time. caio!

Oh, just as soon as I posted I saw the picture (guess it took a moment to come up and by then I was on the posting screen :LOL ) but then Ori was needing to get put down for a nap and I jsut now slipped out and back down to say I CAN SEE IT!!!

And Jess - the CD's came y'day. Goodness gracious! It'll take ages to listen to all these!









And Mary - he's SO handsome







! But he only has four fingers ... :LOL


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Nicole- yeah! congrats on the nursing, glad things are getting better

Mary- huge pic alright, lol. So how do you like the fuzzi's?

Karen- thanks for posting that site, think I'll try to make one I got tons of fabric laying around waiting to be made into something. Hmm now only if I can find the time....

We have a few Einstein videos. kaitlyn loves the Old Mcdonald one. She is obsessed with cows lately and just loves the cow puppet. She even can spell cow. She just turned 2 and can spell cow, oiy! I think we should be living on a farm, she'd be in heaven. I was gonna get rid of the video cuz I hate the milk from cows song since we don't drink cow's milk but she likes it so it stays.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Annie, a food sensitivity can make older kids wet, does he do it all the time or just randomly? I know one kid who every time he eats melon has an accident in the bed. Just something to think about.

Andy, ugh, if I could get the babe to take a bottle, heck, if I could get her to NOT eat every hour, I'd split.

Actually, after all the crying and drama yesterday (I really thought I was going to lose it) she slept from 10-4:30. Of course dh woke me at 11 (better 11 than 1, but still), and then I woke automatically at 1:30 since that's when she's been waking the last week, but she was just wiggling around a bit, sleeping, so I sat there until 2:30 waiting for her to wake (why can't I be an easy sleeper) and must have drifted off because next thing I knew she was rooting but still sleeping at 4:30. So in went boob, she was back to sleep and I changed her, she was barely wet, and wiggling (the "pee wiggle") so I put her on the pot and she went a big potty but woke up totally. Somehow I managed to dangle the diaper cover in the potty so I had to go find a new one (first time I've done that) and dumped the pot and let the dog out, etc. etc. and nursed her back to sleep by 5. Slept til 8, nursed and is sleeping again.

Yesterday really put all those crazy moms (baby shakers, baby killers, moms who walk away from their families) into perspective for me. I suppose the only difference between me and them is that I'm intentionally doing this crazy diet with a purpose and know my kid is hurting from the reflux. If I were a little more ignorant, I'd probably be one of the baby shakers. *shudder in a bad way*

Paq, thanks for the 411. Now it makes more sense. And *shudder in a bad way again* for the VanGogh with the ear taped on. That's scary. I think we'll skip that one. I want the one that does body parts and colors and maybe the water one.

Yaaay Will! Nurse baby, nurse!

Karen, oooh I never thought of the itunes graphics. That is total baby acid. Einstein is like that, it changes every 15 seconds to keep their attention and does some bright colors mixed with big bad sock puppets and such.

Hey Mary, this is a silly question, but waaaay up in N. Canada my friend's town - they all painted bright bright bright bands of color around their homes so you could see them in the storms - do y'all not get white cars in AK for the same reason?

Laura, hehehe, maybe you can teach her about all the kinds of milk, milk from rice, milk from goats, milk from beans, etc.









Ok gotta shower, I'm having company today and while the bathroom is clean and dh is in charge of the kitchen, I still need to shower and dress and clean the living room and get out the door in an hour. Yikes!

Lisa


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

it's 3am here and we're awake. grrrrrrrrr. I don't know how it happened but maybe I forgot to nurse him? and he woke up? i dunno, but I'm tired and the kid will not go back to sleep. Why? Why? Why?

Mary- I love the picture. Torin is so bright!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Lisa - neither of my kids loved the bottle at first. And to be honest, I was ok with that for a while, but the doctor actually ordered me to give beca supplements (stupid!!!) anyway, so she HAD to take one eventually. It was always easier for other people to do it than for me, AND I couldn't be in the room, at first. Once she was ok with it, then I could be there. Eventually I could even give her one myself (that took a while, tho!).

Anyway, you MADE it through that awful day, and today is a new promise of hope (for naps and longer awake periods w/out nursing). I certainly promise to be hopeful! Amazing to think it, but in about 2 more months, we're all going to be starting a few bits of solid food (say good bye to those happy poopie diapes, and hello to those smelly ones!) and she'll probably be a LOT easier to feed then. Or not!!! I agree that those days put the weird crap that people pull w/their kids into perspective...a little. Still not justifiable, tho.

Ok, I'm going to go measure out the pouch...not sure exactly how much fabric I need, it doesn't talk much about that...

Karen - go back to sleep!

Anyone want a Baby Mozart einstein video tape? We have two LOL! No case, but works fine. LMK. andy


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Me me me Andy! Me! Einstein saved my sanity last night.









And today is Lauren's 4 monthday, yaay!

I was supposed to be at my bf group at 10, it's a 15 min. drive, and it's 10:20 and Lauren is still sleeping. Hrumph! I fear waking her at this point, maybe I'll just open the bedroom door and let nature in. Err the dog I mean.









Got most everything picked up enough amid the chaos to look presentable enough to have a little company. Funny how the construction justifies the huge mess we call home.

Ciao!
Lisa


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Yay Subaru! Mary, how did the dealer handle your lemon? I'm curious about that.


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

we didn't get the new car for free - that's for sure. as for the color, there were limited options!
Back to babies - much more interesting!!!
I am having a babysitter come over for a few hours to help me out this morning so I can clean and organize. She is also studying to be a doula and has been a nanny for years. She went to college in San Diego - I know a few of you mamas went there. I also want to be here so I can see how our dog handles having a sitter here. Our dog is a rotweiller and while she is a wimp, she can scare people with her bark.
Torin is still asleep and usually, I would be too but she is coming over from 0730-0930. That's when she could fit me in.
I have some Baby Einstein flash cards and I read them to Torin. He loves it when we read to him. My dh is a voracious reader. Before Torin, he would read 2-3 hours a night. He just realized the other day that he hasn't read a book in months! :LOL
Happy Birthday to Lauren!!! 4 months! yay!
Karen - hope you get some rest!! don't start a 0300am wake up like me!! I can usually get back to sleep if I don't pump but since I'm back to work, I like to give him the freshest milk possible! yes, Torin has been bright-eyed since he was born. He stayed awake the whole first day of his life and calmly looked at us. He was such a little ole man!
gotta run!! childcare is here!!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Lisa thats interresting about the bed wetting. DS wets the bed but he does it 90% of the time. I think his is just that he sleep too heavy.

Mary I hope the nanny works out for you. Torin's a big guy huh? Miss E is on the second snap in her small fuzzbunz the mediums don't look like they'll fit her for years :LOL What do you think of them? We really like them, I knoe Karen had some repelling issues but so far so good :knock on wood: here My dh and my sister dp were hanging out for a bit last week and dp seemed like he was expressing some interest in cloth. He was complaining about the price of diapers and I guess asking some questions about the cloth. I picked up a couple of used fuzzibunz from the tp and I'm still thinking about bringing them over for them to try

Andy are you sure Becca will let you part with a dear baby einstein video :LOL I think you're right about becca and christopher they sound alot alike.

karen glad to hear the zoo went well.

I know I'm forgetting someone. I got more sleep last night but not enough apprently for the brain to return

DH talked to mil last night. Pretty much she admitted what she was doing but didn't give a reason why (I guess she said I was quite at one point, yeah ok that a good reason to totally ignore someone) and said she'd try a little hard to get to know me. I guess fil was there for part of it and he was agreeing with dh.

I'm going to go give the dog a bath (we need that shiver smilie)


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggggg! My sewing machine sucks or I suck or BOTH. We are now doing the sling by hand. ugh. But I really do want it, and I really want to make it so it's just going to be the hard way. I'm sure the machine needs a tune-up, grease etc., but it's clumping up the thread something AWFUL! I've rethread the bobbin four times - now I'm giving up. I guess I'll let dh get his greasy hands on it (he's been itching to for a while now) and see what he can do. He's actually very handy and knows how to fix stuff, and he also knows sewing machines a little...

I will def. have to take the video out of circulation w/out her consent. LOL!!! I'll send it tomorrow Lisa. Today is brownies and library (overdue again







)

Good luck with the baby sitter Mary! Mine is tomorrow (Ori to her house for about an hour at a MUCH more reasonable hour, gotta say







)

Hard to know whether the dh/mil talk is good news, az. kinda feels like it might have been progress...maybe...that'd be cool if other family membs went cloth...although it's often hard to get people over that initial hurdle of spending to build the stash. Butmaybe...

Ok, gotta go. Ori's in his swing outside (he sits fine in that one, 'cause it's bigger and the seat holds him up a little). I did 10 min. jumping on the tramp and WHEW am I needing some serious long term exercise. Kathy - wasn't it you jumpropeing (sp?)? You still doing that???

Hugs mamas, andy


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

We made it through the horrible night. Luka was awake from 2:30-4. ugh. I got him back to sleep by going out on the lanai and swinging him in the hammock. not fun. And then he only slept until 7:15. good thing I love him so much. I was thinking about Lisa's shaken baby comment yesterday. i understood it last night too as I was futilely trying to get Luka back to sleep and he was wide eyed.

re:bed wetting. THe boy I wrote abotu before who wet his bed was found to have food sensitivities. I think the wheat cured him- or taking it out of his diet. He was very sensitive to lots of different foods, and reacted stronger to sugar than any other kid I've seen.

Andy- does sound like your machine needs a tune-up. one thing I learned recently is that you should have the same exact thread in the bobbin and on top. they're all different weights and stuff, and even different dye lots can make it have problems.

Az- I hope that mil really understood how rude she's been and really tries to rectify it!

somehow, even with all of the nursing I did to try and get Luka back to sleep, I'm here with a gigantic right breast. He's, of course, having the time of his life with the boys and has no interest in nursing, sigh.... would be a good time for a breast pump.
we have a long family beach day today. Maybe I can nap there!


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

Karen - i'm jealous about your family beach day!
Az - so far I like the fb's. no leakage problems. but, i'm not fully using cloth yet so there's time. the wonderoos arrived and they leaked but i read they need a few washings before they absorb well. Torin just recently got HUGE!! It amazes me. I think he is over 16 pounds. I don't know where my little guy went!!
Andy - I think its cool that you are even TRYING to sew something. Did i mention that I'm domestically challenged?? altho, i LOVE to cook!! cleaning and the rest, not me!!
The babysitter just left. She was WONDERFUL. A total sweetie. She came at 0730. of course, Torin slept until 0815 and then, fell asleep again at 0915am. She helped fold laundry and put dishes away for me tho. I may use her on days that DAvid and i are both working which will be VERY few days. Can you believe that even tho I was here the whole time, I actually MISSED Torin because I wasn't holding him and caring for him. I knew I could tell you mamas that and you'd understand. He looks so cute now sleeping. I am going to run and eat breakfast and drink lots of water. Need to keep this milk supply up!! Back to work on Friday. ugh.....


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Good luck with the nap, Karen! I will look into getting the machine serviced. sigh. Enjoy the beach!!! Andy


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Andy, good luck on the sewing machine. Yech, no fun.

Mary, do any of the diapers I sent fit him? He is a big, beautiful baby!

Karen, the hammock on the lakai? Is that a porch? doesn't sound so bad to me, but then again, at 3:something, maybe so. 3 is the worst hour to be up.

Lisa, that's a good point about the construction: no one expects your house to be neat.

Today I sent back some diapers that I bought on the TP. This is the first set I haven't been happy with, in about 25 separate purchases. Of course the mom was nice about it and will refund my money.

Today was a good-bye lunch for (yet another) friend moving to another job. So, no lunchtime munching for Evelyn. This morning I pumped almost 9 oz! In less than 30 min. Whoa. If I do that again this afternoon, I'll be way ahead for the week. I miss my daughter, though. It's fun to see her at lunch. Yet, it was niiice to talk to my geeky work friends too. Lots of video game talk - y'know, this is a benefit of DH playing these games, because I can still talk to my friends about them, without wasting my own time playing them. Don't tell him I said there was a benefit.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Morning!

Ugh! Add me to the list of people who got crappy sleep last night. I think I slept about 5 minutes. Violet would not sleep last night, Makai would not sleep. As soon as one would fall asleep, the other would get up and wake the other one up. :cursing Did that even make sense? See, I think I'm so tired I'm delirious. And on my birthday too! Hmmph!

Bedwetting - yes, Lisa in ds's case it has to do with food allergies. Basically there are only two foods that he's not at least slightly allergic t0 (of the major allergen foods, he can still eat most fruits and veggies). They would be chocolate and dairy. He actually has life threatening allergies so we have to be really careful. If he takes his zyrtec, he doesn't wet. But we don't give it to him all the time, because who wants to live their life on allergie meds? So, bedwetting is the tradeoff. Most of the foods - like chicken, soy, wheat, he can tolerate eating and doesn't need to avoid, it just makes him...you know, wet....or sometimes a have stomach problems







Poor little guy.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Annie, Happy Birthday! Sorry it has such a poor start.

Did I tell you guys that my daughter is a wildcat? I just called home to see how she's doing. In the background I hear Sesame Street and her wild screams. She does this crazy, high-pitched, happy squealing every morning and random other times. We say, "Who let the wildcat in?" It cracks me up. Someday I'll regret encouraging it, but it's just so funny!


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessitron*
y'know, this is a benefit of DH playing these games, because I can still talk to my friends about them, without wasting my own time playing them. Don't tell him I said there was a benefit.

your secret's safe with me...as long as you don't tell my dh that all his car talk means I can hang with the guys at my work (telecom is 90% men) :LOL

weird day here....yesterday I felt sad...just sad like something's not right, couldn't explain it so dh got mad and he's still not talking. And today I forgot the day care closes at 3 so went I went to nurse Isabelle at lunch I realized I should have stayed and worked and left early. So I asked dh if he could pick her up since he's at home today. He said no. cool guy, huh? RANT AHEAD: Sometimes I think it would be easier to be a single parent. He's such a self centered putz sometimes. And he doesn't respect my work ethic at all, even though it's the reason why I make the big bucks. Oh and the house would be cleaner, too. And he's sick which means he's grouchy. He was mad last night because Ruby's sick and coughs so I let her come into our bed, so he slept in the guest room. I'll stop now...he's a good guy most of the time...

question: What do all you family bedders do to prevent babies from falling out of bed? Isabelle is starting to roll around a bit...

another diaper question: Isabelle has nearly out grown the small fb. I would like to try something else in addition to buying some med fb. I have a ton of prefolds so I was think maybe some wool soakers. how many would I need? keeping in mid I work 4 days a week, I was thinking 2 soakers and 12 fuzzibunz...oh and here's the poll for the day...

when you wool do you use a) prefolds and pins, b)prefolds and snappis, c)fitted diapers or d) other.

Karen I am really jealous of your beach days.

Nicole I hope Will is feeling better. With Ruby I had to stop multitasking while nursing...she would refuse if I was too distracted. Ruby had reflux, too, so I used to rock her almost to sleep and then nurse.

Az- I'm sorry about your mil. thats lame...

Andy- I always thread the lower bobbin wrong. Dh is the expert...a little troubling since I"m supposed to be the sewer...I suppose he can be the fixer of the sewing machine.

I have to go...I will try to catchup a bit more later.

Hope all the poor sleeping mamas are getting a nap.


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)

:









Happy birthday Annie!!!!


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)

Sorry about the horrible typing! I just read my own post...I don't look very smart







:

Also, I have no will power when it comes to chocolate...


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubysmomjess*
when you wool do you use a) prefolds and pins, b)prefolds and snappis, c)fitted diapers or d) other.

All of the above :LOL I'm sure that doesn't help, I've even put an aio under wool. Lately I've been using prefolds alot but dh only uses fitteds. I use both pins and snappis. I kinda like the pins better, I guess its because I used pins with ds, I don't even know if they had snappis then

Happy Birthday Annie, I hope it gets better. Its funny because I've been thinking about you today. I've had Miss E in the soaker and shorties you made almost all day. I'm actually going to put the shorties back on why I'm done.

Karen I got the flats today. Thank you very much. They're really nice flats and I love the dye job. DS thought they were cool when he pulled them out of the package, but lost interest when I told him they were diapers :LOL

We've got a sad day here, ds great-grandmother was taken off of life support this afternoon and should be gone now







She was a really awesome lady I'm going to miss her lots


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubysmomjess*
question: what do all you family bedder do to prevent babies from falling out of bed? Isabelle is starting to roll around a bit...

We have her crib side carred (that doesn't look like its spelled right) on one side of our bed and there's usually a person on the other side. For the times she's in there alone, I try to leave her closer to the crib side and I put the baby moniter on, with the new one I can place it right near her head (no cord) and hear the moment she gets up

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubysmomjess*
another diaper question: Isabelle has nearly out grown the small fb. I would like to try some thing else in addition to buying some med fb. I have a ton of prefold so I was think maybe some wool soakers. how many would I need? keeping in mid I work 4 days a week, I was think 2 soakers and 12 fuzzibunz

2 I would think is the bare minimum, sometimes they take awhile to dry after washings. But beware of the wool you may start out thinking 2 is enough and before you know it I will NEED 6 :LOL Its very addictive


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

Az - sorry about dh's great-grandmother. That's sad. I love to hang out with grandparents and hear all about their lives. They certainly have a lot of wisdom to share.

Jess- sorry about dh...... geez.... what's up with the dhs lately on here?? i was feeling blue a few weeks ago and i didn't have a particular reason. lots of hormone fluctuations still going on for us all and lack of sleep. not to mention added responsibility!! And...... you're a working Mom. that's not easy.

about the bed - we also have a co-sleeper so when he comes into our bed which is about half-way through the night, I usually put him next to the co-sleeper or between us.

diapers - i'm a total novice! i just started using fbs and wonderoos. i have about 2 doz. infant prefolds a friend gave me and covers that no longer fit him but i can use the prefolds in the fbs for now folded length-wise. i have 1 aristrocrat wool soaker and i used a prefold with a snappi with that. never used pins. told you i'm a novice.







:

okay..... seasoned mamas....... how soon did AF find you again?? if that's too personal, don't answer. i'm just curious. i'd like to breastfeed Torin until next babe. we were going to try soon but now, I think I'd like to wait another year. i'll be 39 then. i don't want to take any attention away from Torin right now.

jessi- i haven't tried the diapers but i will today! many of them will be too small. But, i sure can use the inserts!!! He just had a HUGE growth spurt recently. i can't believe how big he is!! he was 5 lbs 9 ounces when he came home from the hospital. he will be 5 months on the 26th! he was due Jan. 18th tho.

anyway ...... he is napping so i'd better go eat and continue this cleaning binge i am on so i can justify hiring someone today!!


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Mary, I hope some of them fit him! The ones that don't, go ahead and mail back, or maybe you should mail them to Jess. Miss E is a normal-sized baby, if I recall, and more likely can wear them. There aren't many inserts in that box. The Snap-EZ one I kept because I use it in our Fuzzi Bunz; those are the best inserts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bunches*
if that's too personal, don't answer.









is that possible in this group?
I can't answer the question yet. I have noticed a sharp increase in CM (discharge) lately and am wondering if that means I'm ovulating. If so, great timing, while I'm on two weeks of no sex post-surgery.

On baby falling out of bed - we, too, have a cosleeper, and it acts as a barrier for that side of the bed. When she outgrows it, I'll leave it there for that reason. It's also a handy place to store diapers and wipes and nose suckers.

Jess, on what to put under wool - any of the above, like Az said. I like fitteds the best. They are easy, pretty, and contain leaks well. The hard part is finding the ones that fit best and work for you. Side-snap are the best, imo, because the two rows of snaps allow separate waist and thigh adjustments.
And booo for your DH! Did he really get mad at you for being sad? Wanker!
I hope he gets nice again soon. I won't feel sorry for him for being sick while he's acting like a







oophead

Edit: On quantity of wool covers - you need the same number as you would for other covers. You wash them less frequently, but they're a much bigger pain to wash and take a day or two to dry. So, half a dozen? You could get by with fewer.

Oh yeah - and what do you do in telecom? I'm in telecom too, indirectly; at Amdocs we write software for cell phone companies. My specialty is the provisioning system.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

I don't think she'd need 1/2 dz wool covers since she has the fuzzibunz too. Without them yeah you'd need the same amount. I pretty much use the same 2 over and over again most of the day. Then when dh comes home I think he likes to use every cover we have







or of course the aios. Mine don't take 1-2 days to dry either, unless its really damp, even the aristrocrat. Usually the wraps are dry overnight, the knit wool a little longer.

I'm in telecom too, when I go back to work. I write wholesale dsl orders.

AF didn't come back with ds until he was more than 6mths but less than 1year. Sorry thats a huge time frame but hey it was 6 years ago. My sister is nursing her ds who's almost 11mths old and af still has not returned for her and he's only bf at night. Oh btw ds stopped bf at 6mths

Andy Miss E is getting "creases" like Ori









Annie did you want the bedwetter pants?


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

s Az for your grandmother and to jess for mean dh

wool. I LOVE it! I only have one soaker, and I make do, so it's possible, but far from ideal.

AF: I think it came back around 3 mos with dd1, but she was in a crib.

Cosleeping: dd2 is between me and the wall. Then dd2 between dh and I and then dh. At least when we had one baby we could still cuddle... thank good ness for guest bedrooms! Our bed is a double and a single side by side.

So what *is* up with the gay siggies, anyway... and the exclusive part in miami and the mj threads. Is it me or is this place just getting weirder? Maybe I'm spending too much time away from mdc...


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)

nak (yeah that's why I'm a terrible typist)

I am a capacity planner for level3 com IP network. So if your email is slow it's my fault







sorta

on dh and sadness: I have depression, been struggling with for about 10 years now. it's kind of a touchy subject but he's still a jerk for getting on my case.

i didn't get AF until ruby was 11 mo...she stopped nursing at 8 mo.

Thanks for the advice on diapers. I think I'll get 2 soakers, 12 fuzzibunz and a few fitted, just to try them out...Az you live in Arizona, right? I think the wool shouldn't take more than a day to dry in dry colorado air...I wish we could do cloth fulltime but daycare says no and I really like our daycare otherwise...

K so isabelle has gotten pretty good about taking a bottle, but when she sees me whip out a boob she gets the biggest goofiest grin on her face









Az-I'm so sorry about your grandmother!









confession: I don't really hang out anywhere on mdc but this thread any more...i just don't get the drama ...


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

:














:







:














:







:

Happy Birthday Annie!!!!! I'm sending you







birthday magic to have a TERRIFIC day - or at least improved :LOL . I am so sorry about the bad night's sleep. seems to me the babes should give mama just one day free, and pretty rootin-tootin it should be their birthday, but ok - maybe you'll get a different day! Special







and







for you!

Well, far as I can tell, we need to do an intro thread again, and keep it accessible - Az lives in Mass., and it's her baby that's Miss E. who is smaller, like Ori. Jessi is in St. Louis, Jess is in Co. Mary and Laura had the preemies (to different degrees), Megan and Torin. T is now a bruiser :LOL and Megan is sweet and petite (like Miss E.)







.

Lisa is in Cleveland (with Drew Carey and the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame) and her house is always under construction







- her little (or big) girl has reflux, and used to sleep through the night but doesn't any more... Lisa is on the elim. diet to straighten this out... and hopeful that someday she'll get to sleep again.

Andy and Karen have kids who don't sleep a lot, but they nap (usually).

Nicole has Will (who along with Mary/Torin, Andy/Ori, half of Joyce's 2 (David), and Karen/Luka are all the boys in this little group) who had surgery and came through like a CHAMPION! She, Jessi, Jess, Heather and Mary (and maybe I'm forgetting someone?) are all back at work outside the home at least part time now. Heidi lurks and works :LOL

Annie had our first full term babe, and our first flower







. Heidi had our last, and our last flower







!

Pam gets special mention because she's Canadian (no canadian smilie







) has chickens AND has a toddler and a baby!

Jessi is a runner, and runs with weird people who don't smoke but who do hash :LOL

Karen eats weird fruit and has these georgous older boys we're all dying to get matched up to our daughters (if for no other reason than to be family with Karen!) - and lives in Hawaii, as does Annie, who has a preschooler, a toddler AND a baby!

Ah, and then we have the crafty among us - Ann the knitter (and there are a bunch of other knitters too - Az and Nicole? and Kathy), Karen the sewer, Kathy the photographer, Jeni the sewer.

There's the mamas of twins (Joyce and Michelle), and mamas who wish they had chickens (Joyce, Az, Andy, Kathy, Lisa, Jessi, Jess, Nicole, Mary).

There's the West Coasters (Cat and Tiger and ??? who's in Oregon?), the midwesterners (or Prairie people as the Canadians say it) (Lisa, Jessi) the Southeners (Heather, Kathy, Heidi); the East Coasters (Jeni, Az, Andy, Laura, ???) and the Islanders (Annie and Karen). And our special Cannuck, actually living on live feed out of her igloo (don't all canadians live in igloos :LOL ) Pam!!!

The nurses (Mary, Annie, ???more), the midwives (Heidi and Karen).

Those amongst us who have new cars (Kathy, Joyce and Mary) and new house stuff (Lisa floors, cabinets ???more???, Heidi (EVERYTHING had to be replaced!







), Az (fridge), Andy (I got a new stove!), and someone else had to get something done...

Then there are the two girl families, there's a few of those (Kathy, Jess, Laura, Pam), and the first time moms (Jessi, Heidi, Jeni, Mary, Lisa, Catnip (tho there's the step twins that count as being a parent for sure), Tiger).

And there's the Canadians, the Cans abroad, the married to Cans, and I can't even remember who they all are :LOL (Pam, Jeni, Andy, Kathy???).

The parents of older kids (Karen (8 and 12), Andy and Az (both almost 7), and Catnip (TEENagers







)).

And our most precious, hardworking, dedicated, and harrassed amongst us, those with toddlers/preschoolers and babies (we do love you guys!!!) - Pam, Kathy, Heather (who lives in Arizona), Jess, Laura, Annie, Nicole, and ??? am I forgetting someone? Mushy brains...sorry!

PETS!!! How could I forget pets! There's the dog people (I'm definately going to forget people, so post and I'll edit in) - Nicole, Andy, Lisa, Mary) and the cat people (Karen, Jeni, Ann - there's more...I need help here) and the both people (Az, Jess and ???), but truly, Az takes the cake with a full menagerie and THEN some! :LOL

Ok, Jerry has been bouncing the babe for a long time, and now he's howling - the babe, not Jerry. Hungry and tired (Jerry, not the babe). So off I go. If I forgot anyone, fill in the blanks please!!!


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

I love the intro Andy! its great! Embarassingly enough, its me that needs it the most!! I apologize. Torin is a bruiser!! Hard for me to believe.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm Pam and I have Abigail with agression and potty training issues, but who loves her little sis geneva to bits (almost literally). Geneva is smallish too and we do EC, and I am tandem nursing. Oh and we're in Canada, east coast.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Oh its not my grandmother who died its ds's father's grandmother but I still loved her like she was mine. She was an awesome lady.

Andy I think you got everyone right

Here's a picture from yesterday
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y15...l/DSCF0001.jpg


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Pam - I think we tagged - I was thinking of you and realizing I hadn't included your fam., but not on purpose. I'll edit in about the chickens, too - they're too cool!

Mary - covers...well, we do have kinda a lot of them...I have two plasticey ones - bummies I think (frogs and spacedudes). We use them if we're going for a ride somewhere far far away (like past the grocery store LOL). Um...I think we have about 8 wool covers. I actually (shamefully) admit that the wraps are easier than the soakers. They're not prettier, by a LONG shot, and the shorties are just TOO cute. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the longies for winter - they really do keep them warm. BUT theyr'e harder to clean in general and take longer to dry. They felt very nicely, tho. I think there's nothing better than a home made item, even if it was made in someone else's home, so almost anything in wool counts that way. That said, we have about 4 of each type - covers (that velcro just like a regular diaper cover and that you don't need to use snappies or pin for) and soakers/shorts. Also a couple of longies. With the soakers I always use fitteds (big fan of mother ease over here, and have a few liz's hemp), because it holds in the poop, which is what makes washing the soakers so painful. I just did a big load (I think 6 of our 8 were wash bound) yesterday, checked them about 2 hrs. ago and still not dry. I do leave them in the basement, tho, so maybe upstairs they'd dry faster. When I use a prefold (and btw we're now out of the infant ones - tried to get one on him the other day and NO WAY was it fitting :LOL !) I use a snappi.

I got AF both times at 3 months pp. drag. dd I nursed for 18 months on demand all day and all night (and I mean ALL night







). so I'm the poster child for don't count on it for protection!

Ori sleeps in his own bed. we will use a bed rail when he starts rolling more. He's not right now (he can, but I hem him in with pillows (not feather)). It's a big bed (full size) and I come in and nurse and sleep with him every night for some portion of the night (usually 1 - 3:30 or so). HOWEVER, the little man doesn't sleep very well if I'm in the bed w/him, he just keeps nursing and if he loses the suction he wakes up and roots and sucks more and more and more and more and more and more...you get the idea. So I guess once he's moving around we'll get bed rails up, 'cause I can't see sleeping with him all night, and I also can't see not having him in a decent sized bed... :eyeroll

I think that's all for the polls, eh? Allright, time to go do a bit more editing and then hand sew the darned pouch...arg.

Oh, but Miss E. looks darling as ever...what a cutie!!! Thanks, Az.!







:


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey Mamas









Az, I'm so sorry for the passing of your DH's grandmother.









Andy, yep I was the jumper of ropes







Now that's one workout where you get mucho bag for you buck! 25 minutes of that, and you FEEL it the next day! You got me right as another knitter, too. Impressive memory, lady! Oh, and thanks for the pre-school'er-Mama love! We sure can use it most days :LOL Wow, handsewing a pouch! I'm impressed & admire your tenacity! Pictures when it's done, please! Is it cotton or fleece? I'm guessing cotton with the summer starting up, but then again fleece is so nice to work with & cozy on cool days... up there, NOT here, as I have learned!

Annie,







: Sorry it got off to a tired start this morning. I hope you were treated to a fun day!

Jess, re: co-sleeping and keeping babies from rolling - well, Brynn's not much of a mover when she sleeps, but we have the BIGGEST bed in the World, and I just put her at the very inside edge of it ~ seriously, this bed takes up 1/3 of the bedroom, easy! When Tess was wee (and we had a smaller bed) I used a big, firm pillow. I didn't press it right up against her, but put it alongside her so that she wouldn't be able to roll off the bed. Worked great!
Oh, and I join you in the zero willpower club. Then I figure, why bother? Chocolate=good, therefore life with chocolate = good!









Mary, my AF never did resume between babies. Looks like we caught the first egg with Brynn at 21 months Post-partum! I was exclusively breastfeeding (no bottles at all). It can really vary though. I have a friend who was also exclusively bf'ing and got AF back at 5 mo. PP!








Brynn is 4 months old today!







She shares her bday with someone else's little one, I think.... ah! Lauren! (cheated & peeked







) Happy 4 months to both of our girls!

I did a "month in pictures" for my journal yesterday, and ended up with 80 pictures!!!! It was fun, but boy was I glad not to have the camera tied to my hip all day today. It's going to be fun to look back on this in year's to come, when life is completely different and I can't remember quite how it was to have my two wee girls all day long. If anyone wants to see it, just let me know









DH has Tess out with him on errands this evening, Brynn is already sleeping and I am thinking of what I shall snack on. Shall I embarrass myself and admit that I'm going to go watch American Idol now?







: tee hee....


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Andy, do you ever get a break from brownies? Sounds like the tension is not set right on the machine. I can't sew much at all, but my mom was a textiles major and I know a LOT about fabric, sewing, and such. I should probably try a little harder and make something.

Az, sounds like your MIL needs the rolley eyes smiley a few times.

Jessi (someone probably answered this already but I haven't read that far yet) a lanai is like a giant screen cage (screen roof too) around a patio. They have them all over Florida too.

Ooh wow Annie, poor ds has to pick between yummy food and yucky tummy. I feel the pain!

SO... on that note, it looks like CHOCOLATE IS OK!! I had 2 oz. last night in my angry evil mom state, which helped my mental capacity a TON, and then 2 more at lunchtime while we drove over to Trader Joe's. YAAY. I have chocolate oatscream (yes, icecream made from oats) in the freezer. It's not as good as ricecream, but it's interesting. Does give her gas, but she isn't bothered to badly by gas, so I'm ok with a gassy kid.









Jess, I hear ya on the bizarre dh behavior. *hugs*

POLL: I use prefolds and snappis every day. For everything. BUT I fold them differently based on what's going on. Bikini twist for the possibility of poop, just fold and put in wrap when the no-poo guarantee is going on (first dipe after a poo), and angel wing the rest of the day. I take out the fitteds when we go places where people will see the dipes, it's fun to show off the funky prints and cute dipes, although I get lots of cool comments on my dyed dipes too (although I always pack the prettiest ones in the bag when I know someone will see them). No safety pins here at all, I actually gave a snappi to a mom today who does cloth until solids and her kids are 10 mos - 21 yrs old (has 10 kids). She's pinning and had never tried a snappi.

Happy Bday Annie!

Oh yah, the cosleeping thing - well I'm going back and forth between side carring the crib (duno if she'll sleep over there though, it's not as soft as our bed) and getting rid of the bed frame and putting the box spring and mattress on the floor. It'll still be tall, but at least not a huge fall (our bed frame is REALLY tall). We have tons of pillows here, so I could pad the floor pretty well. Right now she goes between me and the cosleeper (never actually slept in the cosleeper) or between dh and I, depending on which side needs to empty milk first.

Az, hugs on grandma.

Mary, our kids flipped dates, mine was due around New Years and came on the 18th.









Wool: ok I have an aristocrat, 2 shorts and 1 longie and I haven't used them. They are sitting on the floor in the basement waiting to be washed and lanolized. Guess I should do that before Lauren outgrows them.

Yah like Jessi said, I keep my cell phone, ipod, Lauren's potty, clean dipes, a box of wipes, her reflux meds, Andy's nursing necklace, a book, my water bottle, and uhh.. probably more in the cosleeper. :LOL

mdc drama - yah I only open this thread 99% of the time. Sometimes when it's a quiet day I go read other things, but I don't post much anywhere else. Oh, mama-drama.com (I think) is another forum that opened because of the drama here. It's a little different.. not sure how I want to describe it. But I've read some there and not posted much. Actually, I think mamadrama was a spinoff of the really dramatic ones who left mdc to go to amity.

Ok Lauren is napping *knock on wood* and it's nice. The NINO gal was here all afternoon, she brought over 2 HUGE tubs of slings and wraps and carriers and more. Let me tell ya, the mom who made my mai tai is working on a MT with less fabric and it's cool for forward facing with good spine position too. I got to play with the prototype today and I MUST HAVE ONE. As soon as she's ready to share, I'll show y'all. I put Lauren on dh facing out, he liked it, I put her on his back (not so hot, she's too small) and then on my back in a high back carry, oh that was cool too. I need to email that mom about it, have a few ideas for her, and tell her I want to pick up my prototype this weekend when we're in her town.

Oh yah, we're leaving Friday morning and I'll be babylicious-less until Sunday night. What will I do????

OK SO yesterday I spammed all the tv and newspapers around here because we're holding a nurse-in tomorrow night, and one of the papers called me back. Woohoo, at least *someone* will write about us. Of course the woman who called me was anti-bf, but that's ok, she'll send out a photog to take pics of us bfing and we'll all look like freaks.

So I started this hours ago, and my parents came to visit, and now they're gone. Going to post and read what all has been posted since I read last.

Ok I'm reading now, ROFL Andy your intro cracks me up. Drew Carey's bar is in my parent's neighborhood. It's a real tourist magnet now. And his house in PARMA (eww, parma is a bit of an enigma here) now has a fence to keep people off the grass. His mom still lives there.

Pam, yours almost sounds like the intro at an AA meeting.









Hi, I'm Lisa, and I'm a sling-a-holic. Mom to Lauren, 4 months today, 15# 10 oz, reflux babe on pepcid, sensitive to dairy, soy, oranges, and who knows what else, married to Ryan, mommy to Zoe the wonderpup, not sleeping much at night, never sleeping during the day, missing icecream but just got to eat CHOCOLATE again!

Ooooh American Idol, when I was pregnant I watched it, but I really only enjoy the first set of shows where they show all the stupid people singing.

Ok I'm DONE. Lauren is still sleeping, I guess she's down for the night *knock on wood again* as I don't want her to wake and want to play.







Going to get a snack and get myself organized for bed (supply of dipes, water bottle, etc.) and head in and join her. Hopefully I'll get some sleep too.









xoxo
Lisa


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

WAHM for nonprofit


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Kathy - I'd love to see the album! An I totally messed up, thought it was Ori's 4mo'day like what, yesterday or the day before??? But it's not till friday. Total mush over here. Oh, put the milk into the cup drawer today (the drawer for the plastic cups - Beca's whole organic milk in a large glass bottle. Didn't fit and I couldn't figure out why?! LOL!!!). seriously feeling brain damaged...


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks Tiger! Adding you in someplace special...got you on the first time mama, but oh, there's more...MUCH more!


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Wow Andy thats impressive, good going









Happy Birthday Annie







:

Az- sorry to hear of her passing








Cute pic, need to show more









Kathy-would love to see it

I started watching American Idol but my pump was calling me but I pretty sure Vonzell is going anyways, if not i'd be shocked.

I got my ppd Af 5 weeks after birth, talk about sucky







: heck I got it back before any of you gave birth, now that just seems so wrong, blah!

Megan has got a really stuffy nose poor thing. Not sure if it's a cold or just from her teething. She seems a bit uncomfy at times but in general seems ok. Hoping for a good night sleep tonite. My dh has a nice 4 day weekend and we are both going to see the star wars movie







my cousin offered to sit for us and she said make sure you guys get some lunch afterwords, you deserve some time alone. Aww she's so sweet


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Aaaaah, I think I had a reaction to the chocolate?!!!!
I am all flushed and hot like a sunburn and my face has red flaky patches on it. Aaaa!!!

Going to stop chocolate for a day and see what happens.

G'nite mamas, xoxoxo
I'm exhausted, and Lauren is still sleeping
Lisa


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Andy a nurse I am not, no people skills here "what you need some more meds, can't you see I'm chatting babylicious right now" :LOL Oh no not for me, I work in dilbert land: a dark cublical with no public interactions.

I'm also a cat person, well a pet person. We have 2 dogs (emma and Louie) 2 cats (cat and dragon) 2 lizards (mr smiley, he bites







and godzilla, well he's really a salamder is that a lizard?) 2 fish (piranah, we need the shiver smilie here) 2 guineapigs (#2 and cinamon) a trantula and one wondering turtle (mrs turtle/cha cha)


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisa2976*
Aaaaah, I think I had a reaction to the chocolate?!!!!
I am all flushed and hot like a sunburn and my face has red flaky patches on it. Aaaa!!!

Going to stop chocolate for a day and see what happens.

G'nite mamas, xoxoxo
I'm exhausted, and Lauren is still sleeping
Lisa









poor lisa


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow, Az, a real menagerie!

Annie, happy birthday!

Bunches, got out of medicine for a lot of reasons. But, I was in one of the top medical schools in the country ON SCHOLARSHIP, and you know, you couldn't have paid me to do another semester. Maybe if I was tougher, I would have been able to put up with the BS (sooooo hard to handle, especially because I really "felt" with the patients), but it was just tearing me up. I hope none of my classmates ever treat me, or see me naked.

Andy, you're so funny. Did you check the tension in your machine? Your sewing that fleece, right? That might be a little too thick for your machine to handle? Maybe you know this already. But my machine couldn't do it. (Not like I've used my machine often, but you know . .. .)

OK, baby #1 needs rocking and patting . . .


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Andy, I'll PM ya the password! Beware Mama, 80 some odd pictures! Settle in with a snack :LOL

Oh yeah, forgot to mention re: cosleeping that our mattresses are on the floor. Definitely like having less distance to fall, just in case.

Lisa ~ great going with the nurse-in! Can't wait to hear all about how it goes. I have the pleasure of living in one of the eleven States without any legislation for breastfeeding or protection for the rights of bf'ing Mamas & Babes. Joy.
How different from Ontario, where it is fully legal to go topless? We Canucks are a wild bunch (oooooch, them would be some c-c-c-cold nipples!







)


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Laura, PM'd you too









I don't want it to seem like I'm only wanting to give it out to certain people ~ you are ALL really welcome to peek. I'm just more cautious because MDC is open to any joe-blow who may be popping in, and I don't want to share it with any joe's


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

so I can get back to mousing.

Lisa, dasher is amazing. Need to spend some time practiing, though, and training it to my writing patterns. Can't use it and rock and think all at once right now.







So sorry about the chocolate, ick! Hope the rxn goes away quick. Want to hear about the nurse-in . . . (Haveto admit once upon a time thought nip was gross . . . spare us pooooor, ignorant souls!)

Forgot to add, Bunches, that a lot of days wish I had stuck with it--such a shortage of respectful, holistically-minded people in traditional medicine--but like I said, I was a wreck, and the bad 'tudes ran me off. That's why you, Annie, & the midwives are real heroes in my book.

And Lisa and our premie moms. Those babies are so fortunate to have you.

Somebody commented that I was upbeat for twins. I am. I melt dwn pretty often, but it usually mostly passes. The problem --I so often feel worried that I'm not doing _enough_ _(insert just about anything here)_. Not loving enough, interactive enough, successful enough, even nutritious enough! :LOL :LOL But I am so blessed, and dh, poor guy, is a big help, even when I'm not so nice, or when I'm a real wreck. He tries to nderstand, & sometimes does better than I do.

In June I'll post pix of our rollover [email protected] 4 weeks gestation! I can never forget that C & D are a gift.

Shes asleep.


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)

Andy you're awesome!!!!

I knew someone was from Arizona...

Az- I'm sorry for your family's loss and sorry I didn't read your post more carefully.









Lisa- I'm sorry about the chocolate! sounds like Lauren is doing better.

Thanks for all the advice on co-sleeping, ladies. We didn't really start cosleeping with Ruby until she was 8 mo so Iwasn't as worried about her falling so much, and I used pillows to keep her in bed, I didn't figure she would suffocate by that age. We were also in a much smaller house with a smaller, lower bed.

I need to go to bed now. Have a good night everyone... sending good sleepy vibes to all your babies!


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Just popping in to say hi. Not much going on, so much to read though. Andy you are a riot. The intro was great.

I am Nicole. I am married to Russ and mom to Emily and Will. Em is my too smart for her own good, almost completely potty trained almost 3 year old who hates to be wet for any reason unless she is naked or in a swim suit. (Seriously, she will take of any clothing thhat has even a drop of liquid on it!) Will is my precious son who reminded us not to take for granted that babies will be born healthy, and had surgery at 3 months old to fix his heart. We like to say he was had just a bit of warranty work to get done after he was born. We have 2 crazy dogs, and will only have cats of the stuffed animal kind.

Andy, I agree with whoever mentioned the tension. I had the same problem with the sewing machine. You might want to check that.

Getting tired. Going to bed now. See you in the am!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Oh Az- I'm so sorry about grandma. I'll keep you all in my thoughts.

So...umm, I think there was something I was going to write, but now my mind is yet again a blank. Big surprise there. I'm taking a break from the dreaded photoshopping/yearbook making. I'm really over my head on this one. I have no idea how to use photoshop. So far my MOM has basiccally done all of the collages and I've done all the portraiting. That's what moms are for, I suppose. Thanks mom :LOL

Birthday was good. Dh decided to bbq me a "meat trifecta" (his words) for my birthday dinner - tri tip, hamburger and bratwurst. Now I am bloated and dying.

My grams has not been doing so well since my grandfather died in Jan.-- if anybody remembers that. I think I'm going to have to fly out there for June, since she has been asking for me lots. Bummer though, I will have no internet access - its on the outskirts of a soon to be abandonded rural Nevada military base/Indian reservation. <gasp> what will I do without you all???







On another note, if anyone is in Reno Tahoe area I'd love to meet up! Maybe Michelle?

Ewwww...my kitty just brought in a humongous flying cockroach and is eating it on the floor. Yuck!

Lisa, so sorry about the chocolate







Have you ever thought you might be allergic to it before? Do you crave it? That's usually a sign that you're allergic to something. I'm tellin ya - cod liver oil. Its great for allergies









Az- I'll PM you my address tomorrow. I do want the bedwetter pants. Haha that sounded funny. I think its awesome that you have so many pets. I would love that, except I have been forbidden from bringing in anymore animals since the buy one get one free cat sale at the humane society.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...nie/happyV.jpg

and my funny girl

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...ummysoaker.jpg


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

I have to say, Violet's thighs look really fat in that first pic. She's NOT that fat. Hehe its just a poorly folded prefold. She's actually starting to thin out these days


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

I know it's late, but







: Annie!!! sorry you had such a bad night last night!!! I was absolutely exhausted all day.... in a bad way. but what can you do???

You all were BUSY chatting today!!
We had a nice beach day. We saw some spinner dolphins jumping offshore and dh quickly got ready and swam out there. Said he had a peak life experience, swimming with a pod of 60-70 dolphins. I, of course, hung out with the babe. sigh.... I'd have likely been freaked to be far out with such large and so many creatures. But it sounded cool!

Az- sorry to hear about ds's great-grandma.









Mary- I got my period back at 9 mos pp with both R and N. At 6 mos I would start to feel like I was gonna get it, but never happened. We'll see this time. It's an arbitrary thing. I've known women who nurse TONS and around the clock who get theirs at 3 mos pp, and then some who don't their whole nursing career.

OK, I'm reading all of your posts and responding at the same time
Andy- I







your rundown of who we are!! You had me







! You rock mama!

oh, our Lanai isn't screened or anything. I guess for you all it would be a porch. no one here has those big screened in ones like they have in Florida. Those are cool though.

Lisa- was so excited to read that chocolate was ok, and now you think you had a reaction? that's horrible news! I hope you're wrong!
and tell me, what is NINO? I talked to a mom today who has an ergo carrier. she loves it- looked comfy too.

Kathy- I understand not wanting the pics to be out there like that. I actually got a little weirded out the other day. i got a pm the other day from a new member, no posts who read Luka's birth story. I was a mesage that said cool story. Well I wrote back thanks. Then I got another pm asking me some questions about it- stuff I just was not comfortable talking about with someone I don't know. And because she had no posts I couldn't look her up. I almost thought about pulling the story (and it's on the due date board- not even with the rest of the stories), but decided in the end to just leave it and not be paranoid- I mean this is the only time in almost 4 months, right??

Hi to joyce, and jessica and anyone else i didn't mention. I'm just so tired that this is all my brain can handle right now! pathetic.
anyhow, baby is alseep and I will soon also be.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

OMG Annie- she is sooooo cute! I love those up close and personal pics!

Glad your bday got better- and meatier.


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

A quick good morning..... want to go back to bed. Up at 0400am to pump. It completely light out - weird!
Jess - if you'd like me to mail you the diapers Jessi kindly sent me that don't fit Torin, pm or email me with your address and I'll gladly do so!!
Jessi - I'll keep 4 of the medium size. I used the Cherry Bomb yesterday and liked it. Nice and soft! Thanks!
Back to bed.................


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Annie its a good thing you mentioned the prefold I was thinking that baby had some giant thighs. I like trhe second one it look like she's rying to figure out what the camera is. I remeber when your grandfather died. Its so saad all these deaths around all this new life. Is your grandmother sick or is it grief?

Karen sorry you were tired I hope you're getting some good sleep right now. I had to kick dh out of the bed the last couple of nights so I could get some good sleep. I'm functioning now. I'm thinking I'm going to kick him out another night though.

tigerpurring I'm sure you're doing more enough. One of our old neighbors had twins and she felt the same way. I imagine its because you think you could do more if you only had one dc? You twins looked healthy and happy in those cute pics you shared. I have to say that I loved the 2 of you and dh getting ready for a walk, each of you with a twin in a wrap.

I had a flat tied on to Miss Elizabeth last night and when I put it on, I knew it wasn't folded well but I figured it would be fine. Well I was sitting down nursing her then I brought her over to the couch and stood her up and she was all smiles. I looked down and there was no diaper except fot a bit tied around her hips, my knot was the only thing that stayed. The little streaker thought it was great :LOL


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3_opihi*
I have to say, Violet's thighs look really fat in that first pic. She's NOT that fat. Hehe its just a poorly folded prefold. She's actually starting to thin out these days









:LOL :LOL :LOL







:







:







:





















:







: :LOL :LOL :LOL

just popping in - baby's crying and I've GOT to take a shower to wash and wet my hair. haircut in t minus 1 hr.









xxx andy

ps - I'm not not responding to all the rest, I haven't even READ them yet~!~


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

2 more secs here - got to get diaper bag ready - t minus 15 min.

Annie - she's so beautiful. Really...

Karen - NINO stands for Nine In Nine Out (meaning months) - allusion to wearing baby instead of plonking into stroller (which I'm about to pack for the sitter LOL!). It's a loose organization that has branches all over the world. Cleveland has one, but Albany doesn't (actually there isn't one in the entire NY State (some kind of Empire, huh?). They share info, and the person running is usually a Lisa type person with a TON of baby carriers of all shorts and sizes for people new to babywearing to try out. Very cool, IMO.

Hi to everyone - Hope Karen and Mary and whoever else needs some is sleeping! Hugs, andy


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Joyce, glad you like dasher. I stumbled across it while I worked for kids who can't move. Just wait until your babes are bigger, you might find yourself on your back with a babe on each side when they are sitting up







Talk about exposing yourself to the masses!

Kathy, yah, makes me so thrilled to be in Ohio. Backassward state. Anyhow, at least in Ohio "indecent exposure" laws are very narrowly defined as "reproductive organs" which means breasts are ok. I can walk topless down the street and sure, some jerk will arrest me, but I'll have it overturned. Not that I'm going to walk topless anywhere, but hey, it's good to know. Then the old farts passed a new law saying Ohio beaches are not part of that rule, you can't go topless there. Oh well.

Gotta go shower, we have a chiro appt in 35 min. and I'm not ready.

Didn't shower, went to chiro, forgot to send this message, so I'm going to continue.









OMG Annie, are those Violet's fat rolls showing through the soaker on her thighs?!?!!? I














and want to SQUEEZE them.

Karen, wow, what fun for dh.
NINO - "nine in nine out" - babywearing for the first 9 months - I think it's uhh.. nineinnineout.org - the gal I had over started a chapter here, and she has BOXES AND DRESSERS full of carriers and slings.

Andy, I hope you get a fab mood lifting mama lovin haircut that makes you smile!

Ah, deep breath for me. Lauren is napping (yahooo!), she seems to nap after we go to the chiro.

Andy, I don't have nearly enough carriers to be a NINO leader. I tell ya, this woman brought over 2 tubs yesterday of her "teaching" slings and wraps, nevermind that her "wearing" ones fill an entire dresser in her bedroom and she coordinates her shirts and slings to look cute.

Ok, I'm going to get some lunch and maybe shower. Honestly I don't want to shower. I want a big warm hot pack for my shoulders and a blankie to cuddle up with, and a nap.

Lisa - who is really really really hoping that she can have chocolate again. Going to try some more tomorrow, a different brand perhaps.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

We have a NINO around here but I've still yet to make it to a meeting







They met at 10AM 1 1/2 hour from here and the one time I was able to make it. I got all pack up baby fed, chagned and happy and we about to head out the door and I looked at the clock 10:30







: I'm hoping to make the next meeting though

well we've got raspberries here. She did one last night and a couple today. She doesn't get one everyimte she tries but its too funny I'll sit there making some and then she'll pop in with one


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Lisa! That is so wrong! How unfair that in all this worry about the baby reacting, and it seems to be okay, and suddenly YOU break out! Gah! Maybe it was the stress, and not the chocolate brought on by the stress?

Karen! The coffee arrived yesterday. Thank you! I can't wait to drink some of it. Saturday will be a good day. DH is in charge of coffee-making, even though he does not drink it. Nana is excited about it too. We all like the part about it being hand-picked by middle-class white people. :rofl
Very cool about DH and the dolphins.

Seriously, is it legal to go topless in Ontario? Mmm, Toronto. Maybe that'd be a good vacation spot. I would love to be able to go outside without putting on a shirt.
And Ohio! Everywhere except the beaches?







that is sooooo United States. It makes Cleveland sound like a good Mardi Gras spot, potentially.

Tiger, interesting story about Med school. I'd love to hear more sometime. (in your copious amounts of spare time, ha ha) How far into it were you? I'm glad you did not succumb and become like them.

Kathy, ooo, I want to see your album toooo.

Ann, sorry your grandmother is not doing well. That sounds very hard, out there in a deserted spot and suddenly more alone.







Seeing that beeeautiful baby will cheer her up for sure! That is one delectable little girl. She does seem to be thinning out. Evelyn is too.

And in my world... Evelyn pulled her sock off in the night. There it was, by her head. That's her big accomplishment. It was a bit of a rough night, two feedings before 3, and then diaper changes frequently after that. She kept peeing and then squirming about it. We had fleece and suedecloth diapers on her for wicking, but the pee still bothered her a lot.


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Good Morning Ladies,

I am working from home today. I forgot how wonderful it is to be home in the mornings. We went for run, nursed and now he is sleeping and the house is quiet. Peaceful bliss. Ahhhhh.

We have a notary coming over today so that we can finalize the refinance paperwork. We found out that we gained about 140K in equity on the house, so we are combining some debt to lower payments and gain some tax benefit on it. Makes the money situation a bit better. Housing prices and values have just gone crazy here, so we are taking advantage of it before house prices drop here.

Will seems to have changed his schedule some. He is eating every 4 hours now, and seems to be content with that. We were doing every 2-3 hours, so this sudden switch has me confused. On the bright side, he is nursing again, so that's something in and of itself.

DH is going to the doc today. He thinks he might have a UTI. He has pain...uh... down there and it is progessively getting worse, so off to the doc he goes.

Annie - Violet is a darling little girl. She looks absolutely wonderful! I love the soaker.

Andy - great intro. Are we going to put it at teh beginning of each thread?

Lisa - What kind of chocolate did you try? Was it milk chocolate or dark? Also, you might try carob instead. It kinda tastes like chocolate, but isn't.

Tiger - I have so much admiration for you. I though doing this with one was hard, I can't even imagine what it would be like with 2.

We had some sad news last night. A good friend in the neighborhood was 12 weeks pregnant and they found out yesterday that the baby stopped growing at 10 weeks. I am so sad for them. They are remarkably upbeat about it. Of course they are sad that they lost the baby, but her thought is that at least they can get pregnant. So, please send healing vibes her way. She needs them.

Well, gotta go shower. I can smell myself from thhe run. :LOL







:


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

OMG the health reporter from the tv station wants to interview me to be on tv!!! I'm TOTALLY not wanting to do that. Super nervous. Yikes!!

Yah, it's not LEGAL in Ohio, but "indecent" is defined as genitals, and genitals does not include breasts, per the State Supreme Court.

AND it's discrimination if men can take off their shirts (case decided after a gay pride parade) and women can't. So whatever that means...

UGH gotta shower now, must actually dress like an adult and nurse my screaming kid on tv. YIKES

Lisa


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

woo hoo Lisa!!!!

I have pictures of us marching around Arcata, CA topless to make a statement about bf.... it was fun!!! Ra'am was a wee one on my back then!


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

Give us the link when the story is out! Woo-hoo!

Karen, Arcata sounds like it's really something. Must visit sometime. Too bad plane fares are going to be so expensive from now on. Maybe I should make sure that DH takes lots of overseas assignments to rack up some miles for us.









And anyway, Karen, how much does it cost to hop from your island to Annie's? Hmm.

Andy, was it you who mentioned that Ori was pulling and tugging on your boob and doing all kinds of mean things to it? Carmen and David are, too. It's like my boob has become a new chew toy. I don't bother to tell them no (I mean, they don't get "no", right?), so I just break suction and distract them with something else (like their hand--chew on that!). They don't seem to mad about it, and I'm hoping that distracting them away from chomping on mama will prevent them from making a habit of it. I hope your boobies feel better soon, Nystatin or no.

Anyway, eager to hear more about your adventure, Lisa. I'm looking forward to the day when I get tackled by two hungry babies who are looking for a snack. That's going to be great, but I agree, talk about exposed!

Nap over. Time to switch computers and get on with the day.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, whew! First minute I've really had that's longer than a minute. Ok, I'll go fix Az's role in our world - geek, not nurse. multipet Queen, ties w/Laura for lamest MIL in the group.

Annie - I'm glad dh even remembered your birthday. I got bupkis from my dh. not even a card. lame. Weeeel, he did make breakfast, but that's 'cause he likes breakfast, whether I do or not.







I hope last night was a better sleep night for ya'll!

Karen - tired mama. you doing too much? Maybe you need a little angel on your shoulder saying '...sleep when the baby sleeps...' a very good mantra. If dh isn't 'on assignment', is he home? does he get to spend extra time w/family when he works from home? I'm sure there's always something to do - review, edit, cut/paste etc., but seems to me if he's AWAY when he's working then he should be able to make up for it by being PRESENT when he's home...kwim? Now that the nanny is gone, you could use an extra hand...not quite 4 mos. is still pretty darned little...

Yeah Tigermama, I wanna know - what kind of rubbish is it that they teach med/nursing students, because they are some of the smartest, kindest people in the world, but they lack emotional intelligence, and seem to be crippled by the 'system' that says you take newborns away from their mamas, you parade patients half naked through hallways, etc. so - is it all as much of a 'medical conspiracy' as my dh thinks it is? He (and I to some degree) think that the med. establishment gets us all freaked out and disempowers us and then sells us all this crap...both intellectually and materially (meds, vaccines, etc...)... I just don't get it. I really don't.

Not to put you on the spot or anything, and you certainly don't have to answer, but I wondered, are you vaxing your kids?

Kathy - I knew there were some wild Canucks in the bunch! You go Sista! Topless... Toronto ... we're probably going to head up to Quebec in the end of July for a couple of days. It's a few hrs. drive, but not too bad. Maybe a topless bfing babylicious party in July?!

Nicole - I'll add you in the dog lovers section. I knew I was majorly missing mamas on the pet thing. Sorry! In fact, I'm going to review the whole thing and mention your name a bit more, 'cause mama, you have really been an inspiration to a lot of us. Truly!

I guess if we use the Intro at the start (w/the links Heidi did, maybe, those are cool, too) I'll just keep updating it...

Lisa - Hey mama - how did it go? Can we all see the i-view? can you tape it if we can't see it? I sure hope it went well!!! And what did you wear on top to nurse on tv? Which sling/pouch/carrier?

I only meant about you and the NINO thing that someone who is truly passionate about carriers (not JUST carrying baby, but the carriers themselves!) is the right kind of candidate, kwim? I'd try that chocolate thing again, too...that's a really hard one to give up forever...funny that you didn't react to it before, but do now. maybe now that your system is 'clean' you can find the stuff that is causing your problems aside from the baby...is this a bonus???

And here...babysit went well, Ori never cried. Very cool. Haircut feels great! Just a bit shorter and neater. However, we got home and he nursed for 2 hrs. STRAIGHT with a bit of napping thrown in. Then I finally thought he was down and he TOTALLY woke up and SCREAMED for 20 min. while I changed him and got lunch (after 1pm and I was hungry!). Then I whacked his head closing the dishwasher door (I was holding his body in the sling, not his head, duh), so that inspired another round of ear-piercing howling. Wolfed lunch down in a most unpleasant way and then nursed him back down again. I guess those 45 minute babysits come with a price! double whew.

That's about it from here. Looking forward to getting OUTSIDE a bit - it's such a nice day and we have strawberry plants to put in. yea!

caio mamas, andy


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Jessi - just a quick q. - do you use hemp in the diaper? We use a hemp doubler with a fleece liner (the ones I cut out) over it, and he's really dry in the a.m., although the diape is soaked! It's a waffle weave fleece, maybe that's a difference. I'll cut you some, although the new fleece I have is baby blue, if that's ok.

Also want to know - who is out of small prefolds???


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

Andy, I've been wondering if anybody was going to bring vaccines up. I would check on the vaccine board, but last time I was there it seemed a little too militant and misinformed for me to want to hang there.

I'm so far vaccinating C&D. My logic:
1) No one has been able to provide my left brain with any information why I should NOT vaccinate (outside of the mercury argument, which is not an issue in most current vaccines, according to my understanding of what C&D will be receiving).

2) Houston is a highly international city (especially the area where I live). Those diseases which are considered "eradicated" by some anti-vaxers may still be contracted here, and the risk from those diseases is usually not less than the risk from vaccines.

But, like I said, I haven't found any good peer-reviewed research. If you know of any, I'd definitely like to read it. I'm not stuck in my ways!

(From a public health perspective, I do think chickenpox vax is a bad idea, based on some population biology studies I did as an undergrad . . . it seems like it just pushes the age that some people get chicken pox BACK, so that it's actually more dangerous than when caught at a young age.)

I do agree with your culture of fear idea. Perhaps some people are doctors because they're desparate to feel important, and by scaring people and then "saving" them, they're able to go home happy at the end of the day?


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Hi mamas,
I can't remember if I posted today already







I used to be such a sharp person too!

Andy- dh works tons at home. Just because he's here, doesn't mean he's free. This is his project he's working on. He has TONS to do- a week of full-time work equals seconds of animation- maybe like 15? Or maybe I'm undereggagerating? either way, it's a lot of work. He's very self-motivated and can amazingly push himself to get a lot done.
So eventhough he's physically here, I can't rely on him for childcare, just as if he was away- but we have the bonus of seeing him at mealtimes









Joyce- interisland tix are $$$ these days. Little competition means that right now a round trip is about $180. BUT, we have miles from our cc, so we often fly free.

Lisa- we need to hear all about your TV spot. don't forget us.

Oh, sure I have more to say, but I'm on my way to list some FB on ebay. they don't fit anymore.

oh, and I measured Luka since everyone was posting their measurements- he's 25.5"


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

So I didn't get interviewed, we went to my friend's house because of the mess here, and the reporter had these new boby gadgets she wants to report on, so since Lauren is gadget age and friend's babe is older, I'm doing that story in 2 weeks and friend was tonight. But we did get on camera and they are coming back tonight to chat. Dh is tivo'ing it all.

I'm tired though. And now I get to test bling. Actually it's 3 blings, the swaddle-me blanket, a booby ice pack for engorgement or plugged ducts, and a vibrating boppy.

Going to dinner, cya!


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Andy, wer've been out of infant size for a loooooong time. dh tried to use one the other night, ha!


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Infant prefolds? Those were relegated to use as inserts over a month ago. The prefolds are still too big, but I have lots of fitteds now.

Andy, I'd love to try your fleece liners. I do have hemp in the nighttime diapers, all of them, I think. It's hard to be sure with all the variety! Little Fishy, LC, FB, Wonderoo, Snap-EZ, and Starbunz - so one organic velour, three microfleece, and two suedecloth lined - that's what she went through last night. All but the Little Fishy have hemp in the interior or the insert. The Little Fishy did a good job, though; it was a fitted with no cover and the outside was only damp.

Lisa, great job organizing the nurse-in! I hope it angers and then gets through to the target. Breastfeeding is good.

Speaking of which - the whole bottom half of one boob is tender today. Any ideas? She hasn't had a really good munch on that side since 3 am, but she's munched a little and I've pumped. It's been hurting all day. It feels like it's engorged even when it is note


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi guys-

Well, on the whole emotionless doctor thing...My whole take on it is that alot (though not all by any means) of the people who become doctors were/are kind of geeky anti social types, who don't have much interpersonal skills to begin with. Or else they are the emotionless, super acheiver type. Total stereotypes,I know- and there's always the in between, but I think you see that alot. And then they push emotional detachment so much in school...

I haven't seen many nurses who don't care. Most of them do, they really do. They just have no power to change anything within the system, and are majorly overworked. Of course, you always get a few nasty ones in there - like the witch that said "what do you want to do with the baby?" when I went into preterm labor at 20 weeks with Violet and they said they wouldn't try and revive her if she came out







:

Tigerpurring - I know what you mean about trying to find non biased studies about vaccines. They are out there, just pretty hard to find. Aside from the mercury, I know there is some pretty good evidence supporting that measles from the vaccine can sometimes attach itself to the cells in the lining of the intestines, and cause something like leaky gut? I think they are beginning to suspect the autism thing really has more to do with the virus lying dormant in the brain cells, more than the mercury thing. Also, there have been quite a few case studies linking polio vaccine to some sort of cancer. Something about it being attached to the mito dna of whatever animal was used to culture the virus. Sounds weird, but there is actually a pretty good study on that one. I'll see if I can find it for you.

Whatever the case, there is no easy solution. I think there are real risks associated with both. My older son can't be vaxed fully, because he has life threatening egg allergies, so I got off easy making the decision with him. There are a few I'm going to slowly selectively vax for with my babies - like HIB. A friend of ours little one just had that and it was really scary.

Ok well, just to spice things up a little. What is everybody's sign? I'm a taurus (obviously). My rising is cancer, and so is my moon sign


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Jess- sounds like a plugged milk duct.

I think V grew out of ipf around 6 weeks or so? Anyways, its been a long time since she fit in them.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Ahh I've got wet arms from the rasberry quess here.She thinks she's one cool mama now :LOL DS thinks it wicked cool "she's making fart soiunds"

Andy we're still in infant prefolds, she's still wearing some nb covers and diapers too, so I don'tthibnk we'll be out of them anytime soon

Lisa I think I missed where the nurse in was. Do you have to return the gadgets after you test them or are they yours? Is the bobby thing booby tubes? I've been thinking about getting something like that with the reoccuring plugged ducts, but I'm too cheap plus I keep thinking I won't get another one









Jessi that sounds like the beginings of a plugged duct, massage that baby so it doesn't get bad

Karen dh's stuff looks cool. You fly between the islands? I would have thought you'd take a boat


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Annie Miss E likes you siggy she was stearing and squeeling at it.

I think you're right about the drs. One of dh's sisters is going to school to be a dr and she's very bookish very little peopleish


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh, booby tubes, I have those. I wonder where they are. They were in the freezer for a while. Hot compresses, right, Az? You are our plugged-duct expert. I have been massaging it today.


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

Annie, thanks for the info!!!

Taurus, but not sure what was rising and what that means. Would look up (4/20/77) but mouse fingrs are ow! :LOL


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Oh, I think Karen has the link where you can look up your whole astrological chart. Karen?


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Ooh, you mamas have been talking alot! Three pages (and I read at 30 per page).

Reintroduction: I'm Jeni, in Scranton Pennsylvania (if you're a Harry Chapin fan, you already knew that from the location







). DH is Mike, he's in cubicle-land for a sign company, after having been in building repairing and installing signs for a few years. Big electrical and neon signs, up 80 ft cranes and stuff... yeah, we like him in cubicle land better. :LOL . Baby Beatrice was born in a hospital after tranfer from unassisted at home, but no major problems apart from staff attitude.







I dabble in historical reenactment, was pretty heavily into medieval and now I'm getting back into early American. I make some carriers and diaper covers, but I don't get much sewing done lately, imagine that.







What else... I have kitties, only two, but this is a small apartment. Don't tell Mike, but as soon as we get a house, we are so going to be the freaky cat people where all the strays go.









Vaxes: We're not. I guess I'm on the opposite end; I'm waiting to see a study that proves them safe. I believe in the power of the human body, good nutrition, sanitation, etc. And the ingredients are quite freaky, the animal cells and aborted human cells.







I could go on, but that's the gist of how I feel about things. I do like reading on the vax board here, but I know what you mean about people coming on strong, even the ones that I agree with. But there are selective vaxers there too. It's not totally anti vax, they're just the loudest.









Were we comparing diapering systems? I use regular ol Gerber prefolds, some of the uberthick ones in plain white, which are pretty bulky but hold a mean amount of pee in bikini twist (great for her early morning pee fest), and the regular prefolds in kyooot prints, with some little flannel doublers that I kludged together, cause they don't hold anything without them. I make my own fleece covers. I just got some yummy purple fleece the other day so I can make one that matches one of her dresses and one of her shirts. I'm on a mission to make dipes that match everything.









I miss Toronto. I used to go up there all the time to visit friends (the SCA group there). And I did the tourist thing; the museums, the CN Tower, Eaton Centre, and Casa Loma. I never did go around topless, though.







I'd like to take the baby up sometime, but it would be a major pain to travel 7 hours alone in a car with her, and dealing with the border, and getting a hotel, and my car sucks so I couldn't now... I wish I could, though. And we really need a Canadian smilie. I keep saying "I'm going to move up there in a few years!" but financially, it'd have to be more like 10 years. Have to see where Mike's career goes; hopefully someday he'll be valuable enough to get a job there that'll help with things.

Lisa, I hope it turns out to be something else and the chocolate works for you. Is it just your face? You probably already thought of this, but any new cosmetic products? Maybe even washign your hands in a restroom with unfamiliar soap, and then touching your face? My face is kinda blotchy and dry lately too, and I'm totally stumped, but who knows what I've gotten into.

Ooh, I went to LLL today. This one was a big group, like 6 mamas. Tons of kiddos of every age! Bea had fun smiling and cooing at the other babies and mamas, but then she had a teething fit for a while and it took 3 teething tablets and lots of pacing around in the sling to calm her down. I had to try so hard not to totally melt down myself, but I know everyone there knew exactly what it was like! She was the youngest one there, but she won't be by next month, since one of the coleaders is about to pop.







I was kinda wistful looking at a big preggo belly again. Wth is wrong with me?!







: But yeah, lots of fun crunchies. I think we talked more about homeschool and organic foods than breastfeeding.









Figures. I de-sheeted the bed this morning to force myself to change the sheets today, otherwise I get tired and say "forget it" until the next day. And I nursed the baby down at about 6 on a blanket on the sheetless bed, and of course, it looks like she's going to keep sleeping until I eventually break down and disturb her to make the bed.







Oh, were we comparing sleeping arrangements too? She's usually in between us, but we have a serious slope in the mattress, so I put a pillow next to her on the downhill side when no one's there, and hope that she doesn't have the strength to roll up the other side. I mean, I can barely get off the bed on that side. Eventually, it's going to go on the floor, just as soon as I clean underneath it. It's only a full size, so we're pretty squished, but there's no room in there for anything bigger. I think the bedroom is only 10x12. Ugh, I hate this apartment.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hola! Aries, Mars rising. April 16th, so Joyce, you are cusp but I don't know the rising. Also you are young! I've got a decade on you...woah...

So ok, all them bigalicious babes were out of ipf's eons ago, but we JUST outgrew ours. Kind of sad, a parting of the way w/the tie dyed ones... I'm thinking of quilting up the lot of them for a blankie...what think you all? Project after the project after the project???

We haven't vaxed, mostly because my family has a lot of auto-immune problems (a LOT). If they didn't, I think I would selectively vax (probly DPT and maybe HiB). Mostly I'm afraid that sending that stuff into their immune systems could provoke an auto-immune response that would cascade. It's so hard to know... we spent a lot of time looking at the articles, and ended making this decision, although there's good argument both ways. I think Joyce summed it up well for us too, although our situations are so different, and so we ended up deciding differently. I asked because of your experience in medicine. I have some friends who are docs and very alternative (wood stove heat, organic food, far left politics) but who vax religiously... and other friends who are pretty mainstream but who don't vax (ok, 1 friend). So I guess the spectrum is wide, within and outside of the med. world.

I think I'm not making enough milk. I'm going to start being very consciencious of my water intake (like putting it on the counter in the morning and working my way through it all day), and taking my fenugreek, because I just gave Ori a bottle (from last night's pump) of about 4 oz and he gobbled it up, got all drunk and passed out right away. He did want to suckle while passing out, which was somewhat comforting to me, but I'm really feeling badly for the kid. I gotta get back up to lotsa milk. I'm stressing a bit over all this brownie CRAP which I'm starting to HATE (but I did set something else up for next year, where I can just participate a little, not be in charge, thank goodness!). We have about 5 more meetings, including a 'party'/campout on June 11-12 in our backyard (that's better than any of the alternatives, imo), and I'm not in charge of ANY of the meetings left...that's quite a relief. The last stress is getting Jerry home in time tomorrow to make it to the awards ceremony on time. If he isn't here by 5:30 we won't make it, and he's out of town, having to drive about 2 hrs. to get home. So it's kinda touchy...I would HATE to bring the little fella if I didn't have to (we won't be getting home till after 8pm, WAY past his weeny bedtime). BUT at least with my BABYWEARING SLING I can do it (my old one, new one is about 1/3 done, tho!).

Karen, your dh does the animation for films? That's fun hard work - gotta be motivated to do all that detail! But he also films, right - like the boat stuff he was working on at the end of pregnancy? It does look pretty weird and fun!

Booby tubes - cool! Jessi - get them booby tubes rolling!!!







yes, hot compresses.
I hope your boob feels better right quick, mama!

Lisa - you did good today, getting out there and being part of something important (and fun!). Yeah, do you get to keep the bling!?

Vibrating boppy??? That's pretty weird. I've been thinking of a few things invention wise: ya know those harnesses they use to help a first time sky-diver? That would be cool at dinnertime (and if you did it right, you could wear the baby that way)! Just hook the baby on while you're sitting at the table, and they don't have to use up an arm, they can join in at the table. Unfortunately, it's only worth it for a few months, then they're sitting up on their own, so...

an inflateable boppy (no, no vibrating) - made from the same stuff as the inflateable neck pillow you can find in airports. Sort of fake suade like. That way you can just let the air out and take it with in the car or work or wherever, and still have it on hand when you need it. More useful, that one.

Then there's the swing/jumper. A hammock like device that seats a baby in a soft, sling-ey position, hangs from the ceiling, and lets them either stick their feet through and bounce/jump or you can just rock/swing them. Good for 1yr.+ from newborn up. My most useful device, actually. I like it because theoretically, it could be made to fit a grown up too - cool, huh!?

So if anyone wants to go into business, lmk! HA!!

Sad thing, this - I had Orin on his tummy yesterday and today for some tummy time and he wasn't unhappy (till the end) but he just wouldn't roll. I SWEAR he rolled, but now he won't roll. huh???

Ok, time to go drink more water and get my feet up - maybe read my new book - a Swedish mystery novel. Keep cool, mamas! andy


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Jeni - ho wdid you start making fleece covers? I want some fleece covers...will you make me some if I send you fleece and velcro or snaps or something? Or I can trade for something or I could pay pal you...lmk!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Oh, and Kathy - I can get Weleda diaper cream for $6/tube (1 oz) or 1.14 for the trial size tubes (0.4 oz). Lmk if you want me to get some for you. I think it's the cheapest unless you are getting it at the hfs. - like way cheaper than paying for shipping (see - I did read it all!).


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Booby tubes - found 'em. These are niiiice. I nuked 'em, and they're warm and soft and even smell good!

Signs - I'm Virgo. That's all I know.

Simon's Custom Cloth opened for customs today, hurray. I ordered two diapers and a fleece cover with wildcat embroidery. Hopefully she'll give it the wildcat "Yay!"
and my Tykie custom order came today! oooo, pretty diapers. I got the organic cotton and wow, it's soooo soft when it's new. On our trip I'll take only my very favorite diapers, no snap-in soakers allowed. The Tykies are sewn in at special request.

Vax - no, or at least, not yet. From reading about it, there's not much difference in risk. Vax -> tiny chance of nasty side effects, some chance of irritating ones like allergies. No vax -> very small chance of nasty disease. My theory is, I'd rather risk the preventable disease than risk anything that I caused by allowing the vax. No logic there, just feeling. And: shots hurt. Evelyn was hurt enough at the hospital. No more shots for her for a long time, if I can help it.

Andy, I like your swing/jumper bit. Sounds like fun!

Paq, that apartment does sound really small.
Did you post your birth story?

Tomorrow morning we're going to the midwife for our six week visit. We're a little late. :LOL


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Free Chart
I'm a Libra sun AND moon, and my rising is Gemini









So my girlfriend visited all day, so it was fun, but got nothing done. I tried for hours to get the last of my FB listed on ebay. Took FOREVER. but that's done. Oh, and we had a funny thing.... remember I told you that dh was a sperm donor for our friends? well they didn't get pregnant last month, and so this month we got in the mail a mailing thing for sending canine sperm (because maybe nothing like it exists for sending human stuff?- or maybe it's the same but cheaper?) So it came with instructions for getting sperm from the "stallion". LOL! Jodi called and said, SEND IT NOW. So he rushed to, um, fill up the syringes and get it to FedEx before the plane left. Was a comical morning. Now it's on the way....

oh, and I got the most beautiful Tykie diapers in the mail that Jessica recommended. THey are so nice adn such attention to detail! I'll have to post some pics.

Az, no boats between most of these islands. The channel between here and Maui is crazy wavy. They're talking about making a ferry, but it'll be a long time. It's pretty far too- I think like hundreds of miles.

Andy- dh does animation for different things. He's really spent the last many years making videos in Hawaiian for the Hawaiian Language Immersion Program (little kids). But they are disorganized and he's sorta feeling a little done with working with them. So he's now doing his own project. We sold some property last year that had quadrupled in value and now we're living off of some of that money while he does his own thing. So he's not looking for work, but doing outside work when it comes to him. It's all working out well.
And just because the little man slept after the bottle doesn't mean you're not making enough, though paying attention to water intake is always a GOOD thing. There is so much more attached to bf- comfort and all kinds of emotional things, so if he stays longer at the breast, it can just be because it FEELS good, KWIM?

Jeni- your LLL meeting sounds a lot like ours are. We can't seem to stay on the topic of breastfeeding for very long for some reason. i guess it's cauze the moms who come are COOL! And kuddos to you for sewing your own covers! awesome! I haven't tried because I don't like velcro- only like those plastic snaps and will not buy a snap machine.

Jessica- also agree it sounds like a plug starting. Nurse that baby on that side lots. they are no fun









Well Luka was pretty fussy much of the day and now he's been asleep for 2+ hours. poor baby is teething. He, like Ra'am responds really well to those teething tabs. I guess they work with his constitution. He takes them and is usually out. He was so fussy.
Oh, I did take some pics earlier to share. Lemme go upload them and share.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

ooh, Jessica, we cross posted. Aren't those diapers NICE?? I got some hemp ones from her and an organic fleecy one. NICE. and she put organic velour in the soaker part. thanks for the recommendation. I might buy some more from her after I sell my FB


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes, the Tykies are great! And since my last order from her, she's added tags! I was just saying in here that she needs to add tags so she can be hyena. Maybe I can order more and pretend it's an investment. ha ha yeah right


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Here's my sleeping angel wearing a cute soaker I bought on ebayhttp://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...a/sleeping.jpg
and here's papa with Luka.
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...a/Lukapapa.jpg


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

jessitron Maybe I can order more and pretend it's an investment. ha ha yeah right[/QUOTE said:


> :LOL
> 
> sorry about the picture size. I'm playing with it and it's still gargantuan


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Wow Karen! Luka looks just like his papa! He's so cute







(I mean Luka, but papa ain't half bad either, lol) I LOVE that soaker!!!! Who made it?

I'm jealous of the diaper talk. I shouldn't get anything right before our trip though. Oh, Karen - thanks sending the hilo wonderoos my way







I got three more.

Violet is really miserable with the teething. I don't have any teething tablets. She was just biting down on my hand, and making this sad whimpering noise. Its weird to think she'll probably have teeth in three weeks or so. Ugh. I hope she sleeps well tonite. I got nada zzzzs last night either. Makai is just well, a nightmare lately. He wakes up constantly screaming, not because he's having bad dreams or anything, he just wants me to hold him and only him while he sleeps, and I can't do that all night. I have to feed Violet, plus it makes my arms fall asleep and it hurts. Blah. I'm starting to feel like I want to move him into his own bed and be DONE with nursing him - but he's so not ready and I think it would just make things worse in the meantime.

Oh well...boys are at a movie with dad. I'm almost done with the photo collages. I'm getting pretty good at it, if I do say so myself...I think the yearbook will turn out pretty cute.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Annie- 2 year olds can be so hard to nurse sometimes. I know that with Noam I was dying to get him off me then, and I didn't have a little one also. I reread Mothering Your Nursing Toddler then and I felt better about him and our nursing relationship. So I can understand and send you









The soaker? There were a TON on ebay from the same people. Says they're all handknit http://stores.ebay.com/bjmarketplace...QQftidZ2QQtZkm
oh, read some info- they are handknit by the sellers relatives in china.... hmmmm


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

hello........
Andy - i was/am paranoid that my milk level decreased as well!! I have been trying to take in lots of water! I also bought Mother's Milk and fenugreek. For the past 2 evenings, he has been nursing to the point that I feel "empty" but he still seems hungry. Then, dh fed him a bottle and he sucked it down. I'm was so depressed. I felt like I didn't have enough for him. But then...... he was still awake a hour later and really nursed himself to sleep. I could feel the letdown so I knew he was getting milk. Maybe its just a growth spurt. He still wants to nurse for his 0300am feeding and throughout the day. It just seems to be an evening thing. I was trying to nurse him exclusively during my 5 days off. How about you working mamas. Has your supply been affected????

Back to work tomorrow for 2 days. I'll keep pumping away. And, dh will bring ds to work to nurse in the middle of the day. Yay!

carriers - someone was asking about the Ergo carrier. (maybe Karen?) I have one - my best friend had one and loved it so I figured I'd try it out. I used it today as a matter of fact. He fell asleep in it while we were at Costco. It felt so nice, I had dh drive home while Torin and I walked home.
Never used another carrier or sling though. As for strollers, I pretty much have Torin in my arms all day/night but sometimes he seems to get great relief when I put him in the stroller and we go for a walk. I don't think it is bad for him. He spends VERY little time in there. Sometimes he just doesn't want to be held anymore.

astrology - I'm a gemini!!

Doctors and nurses - don't get me started!! I don't want to generalize. Nasty nurses DO exist. They are usually burnt out! We honestly don't get that much support. We are in over our heads most of the time running around just to "sort of" keep up. I don't know why they call it health care. Its anything but! We don't even take care of ourselves. (at work that is)
The docs - book smart, many don't believe in ANYTHING other than medical text. Don't always rely on intuition if ever. If you question them, they think you are a "control" freak. Very interesting. But..... on the other hand, there are some good ones out there. I love the ER docs I work with. I think they are the BEST in town. Some are open minded and that's key. We should be treating "people" not their diseases. Every individual is different. Doctors that know that make the best MDs.

My husband believes its a big medical conspiracy as well. The pharmaceuticals are making lots of money!!!!!!!

I'm really tired and drained tonight. Its only 0820 here but I think I am going to bed. My muscles are sore from being a new mother I think.

Karen - beautiful baby and husband. And, I loved the mountains in the background.

sleep well mamas...... I may be back at 0300am


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Karen - I have an Ergo. They are awesome! Violet is still too small for it, but I used to carry Makai in it until I was like six months preggo or so. They are sooo comfy. Also, they're made on Maui, she gives a kama' aina discount









Ok, those bjm soakers are too cute, even if they're made in china. I got 2







.

My milk was feeling really low too the past couple days. Now I'm all engorged. I think its just a natural growth spurt or something.

Aloha


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

I looked at that ergo site and there's a pic of a mama I know! I'll call them tomorrow and see if she'll give me a discount.

So you ordered 2 soakers? YOU!!! knitting mama? or do you give away or trade for al the soakers you make? I have to say that though the one i got is awesome, it is not NEARLY as soft as the one you made for Luka!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Well, I like to try other people's stuff! I think that yarn I made Luka's soaker from is like the softest stuff in the world. Its hand dyed by a women's coop in Uruguay. I LOVE their yarn. They just went wholesale though, so now its really hard to get







.
Hehe. Luckily I stocked up


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Morning Mamas ~ ugh, woke up with DH's nasty cold this morning. Sigh... and I thought I was going to escape this one. I *knew* it was coming on last night; I was all achy and a bit off. I hope we can just lie low today and get some R&R.

Karen, what a great picture! I love it. DH looks like such the proud Papa







Cute, cute, cute!

Andy, ooooooooooh would you be able to send us a tube of the diaper care cream? I would really appreciate you & can PP you or send $ or whatever works for you. Thanks!! Do you have my address still from the bead exchange, or am I the only one that is so lazy about cleaning out my PM box? And I'm impressed that you read so carefully!

Annie, that wool you mention sounds heavenly! I am definitely experiencing wool-envy! Poor, poor Violet and her teeth. I grabbed a box of Hylands teething tablets last month when I saw some while out shopping, but we haven't broken them out yet. She's heavy into chomping and drooling, too, but not too upset yet. Have you used the Hylands before with your boys? I didn't use them with Tess, and have heard from some people that they're the magic cure-all for all teething woes, and from others that they do squat. I'm interested to see how they work out (although NOT eager to need to use them :LOL) Oh, I can commiserate on the toddler sleeping woes,







to you! Last night I almost had to laugh at how it is Tessa who woke me up twice in the first two hours of going to bed, not Brynn! She isn't yelling out any more (but was for a while) and I'm hoping that we're on the road to better sleep for her. I had to do some problem solving with her during waking hours ~ explaining how it scared me when she would shriek out in the night, and practicing with her how to wake me quietly. That seemed to help quite a lot, and we've had better nights. Still waking, but thirsty for a sip of water. That I can deal with.









Paq, I miss Toronto sometimes too. We lived there for 6 years, and made some realliy fantastic friends there. I miss how there is always something neat going on to go see, I miss the markets, I miss the great Veg food! I don't miss the pollution (both noise & air!), I don't miss the traffic, I don't miss the frantic hustle. I don't miss the incredibly expensive housing costs, or our teeny 2nd floor apartment. I do miss my friends though, terribly. We had a fantastic babywearing playgroup that met 1-2 times a week, so there was always a good opportunity to sit and chat with like-minded Mamas. And I miss the culture and diversity. Did you live in Toronto for a while, or just visit?

We have an Ergo, and like Annie I used it almost exclusively the last part of my pregnancy with Brynn to carry Tess on my back. I







the Ergo! Brynn is too tiny for it yet, but I'm crossing my fingers that she'll like it and that I can use it later on this summer when it's so incredibly hot here. I'm a bit uncertain about how our babywearing will go here this summer ~ I'm a pretty passionate slingin' Mama, and wore DD#1 exclusively the first year or more. Living in downtown Toronto where the subway system and walking is so great, it was wonderful to just pop her in the sling/moby/ergo and head out the door! But we haven't encountered HEAT like this before. I couldn't use the Moby when we moved here last year, and that was in the Fall! Annie, Karen or anyone else in hot climates, any ideas for super hot weather babywearing?

Astrology - I'm a Leo, but you probably wouldn't guess that if you met me. Not at all the "showy" Leo type, but a bit of a fiery temper I'll admit to


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Morning mamas! Things here are mellow. Tonight is the big Brownies Award ceremony, which is a minor stress thorn for me, but really, even if I bring Ori, it's not a big deal. Lisa - made it to the PO yesterday, so Mozart is winging his way to you now. Didn't make it to the library and now we owe big time for the overdue CD's. We'll go when the man wakes. Bunch of other errands to do, too.

Karen - LOVE the giant sleeping Luka and dh looks way different than I imagined. don't know why- different than the birthing pics (well, he was in a tub of water, most of those shots!). I still think Luka and Ra'am look like you, but Noam looks exactly like his papa. It's more than just the coloring, but of course that makes it seem even more that way. Their faces are longer, Noam's is wider, like dh's.

Annie, HUGS mama! I totally remember Beca at about that age - very demanding and not easy to nurse. Can dh sleep with him? I know it's not the same, but at least it would give you a break? It was around 20 mos that I got beca to sleep from about 9 - 4ish in her own bed. after that she'd come in, but I felt like at least I'd gotten some sleep, and I could manage. If dh slept with Makai in a different bed, then you and V. could have some quality sleep - even for a night or two. Noone ever said having kids was easy, and honestly, all the hard shouldn't fall on just you. kwim?

Did you get a box of knitting stuff? Just want to make sure it arrived ok.

Thanks for the kind words about the milk - and Mary - funny that your ds did the SAME thing! I guess they're growing! Torin is quite a bit bigger than Ori - although Ori may be bigger than I'm thinking, just not much. Beca hovered around 12 lbs forever too, as I recall. Just keep drinking water, the fenugreek helps a lot, and keep pumping at work. You should be ok.

We are having a new naptime dilemma - he keeps waking after one hour. Sleep for one hour, nurse again, sleep for another hour. I know I shouldn't complain, and actually it's not terrible or anything, but I think he NEEDS to be getting some solid sleep. He wakes so much at night, too, that I don't think he's getting that solid deep sleep that we ALL need (me too!, but that's a different story). Any ideas?

Jessi - I know this is really delayed reaction, but NINE OUNCES!!! OMG! It takes me 4 pumping sessions to get that much. Seriously! Where do you PUT nine ounces! Isn't that more than the bottle will hold! You are one seriously milky mama, hon! And poster child for little boobs do big work!!! In those pics with Heidi you didn't look like you are very big chested at ALL. Impressive!!!

Ok, I'm going to go have aread and a snooze while I can. Lots of hugs, mamas! Andy


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Aaak! All this talk about Ergo's is making me want to get one too... but I have big boobs and they say it isn't great for big breasted women, and he already likes to be worn facing out, so wearing him on the front wouldn't be great, and I'll bet he's too small still for wearing on the back... any ideas about that???

Punched the edit key and then went off surfing (not sleeping) and now I can't remember what I wanted to say... :LOL Maybe I need to sleep more than surf!


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Andy, I have a friend who is rather, um, "ample bosom'ed" and she loves their Ergo. I think she said she was a DD/F cup?

It doesn't face forward in the front carry position







, and I think it is primarily designed as a back carrier that can go front carry, kwim? I used it front carry with DD#1 because she was constantly nursing, but I always loved it best as a back carrier.

I tried Brynn in it briefly last week (on the front, not the back), but she's still too wee for it. Her legs were too straddled for my comfort level, so I've put it back into the closet for a month or two more.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

hrm I posted twice...


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

The nurse-in thing... ah long story. In 1999 they intro a bf bill, shot down totally in a blink of an eye. Last year woman gets physically escorted out of Wal-Mart for nip. Her local senator (a bfing mom) introduces bill at end of session last year. It doesn't make it out of committee before the end of the session. Reintroduced this year, goes in and out of state senate fast, passed 100%. Moves to House in Feb. Sits in committee for EVER. Health cmte wants to add ammendments saying business owners can ask mom to move to a diff location (even bathrooms) if it's "appropriate" and adding "discreet" to the law, also removing liability if a patron is injured from bmilk (like if I squirt all over the salami in the deli and they have to throw it out, or while I'm squirting if grandma falls and breaks a hip, the business isn't responsible) uh so what about 3 yr old who pees or I spill my soda? whats the difference?

Ok so one of these old farts who introduced the ammendments OWNS A FREAKIN DELI in town. So last week while the bill is stuck in committee, some Columbus moms had a nurse-in on the state house lawn. Sounded like fun, once we learned about old fart who had the deli, so I sent out an email, and then spammed all the news media.

SO yesterday afternoon they interviewed us at one of the moms homes, that's how I got the baby bling, and then they came out live last night hoping we'd get asked to leave or somethiing. We all went in at once, which scared the employees because it was like 20 adults and 15 kids to feed in a moment, and then had dinner there. Of course nothing happened, my kid was latched on from before we went inside, and the camera man filmed me (and put me on tv) nursing and didn't realize it until the reporter told him. Funny.

SO turns out the old fart's son was the manager working last night, and when the reporter asked him about us being there, he called his dad, and his dad refused to comment on the story or us being in the store. When the reporter asked the kid, he said "oh my dad would probably say something rudely honest and get himself in trouble" which just cracks me up.

We had over 12 nursing moms, a LC, 2 LLL leaders, a bunch of kids, a few dads, one brand new little babe, some toddlers, a good bunch. And we were all over the tv. Well a "big fire" preempted us on the 6:00 news last night, but we were on a big segment at 11 and a big segment this morning. And pending "legal review" the bill should be signed to law next week.

So, I started that yesterday sometime, and I haven't read any of the new posts yet, but Lauren stared at herself when I paused the tv and it was hysterical, she was just so wide eyed at the baby in the box.

Going to Columbus for the weekend, it's 10, and I had intended to be in the car at 9 and on the road by now, but we slept in until 9 and I'm just eating breakfast and feeding Lauren and I haven't packed our clothes or her dipes or anything for the dog. Gosh it's going to be interesting getting out of here today. Ryan left at 6, so no help either. I need to shower, pack, pack the car, feed Lauren, blah blah all by myself! Supermom here I come! :LOL

So I've tabled chocolate for a few days, we're trying wheat this weekend. I made a loaf of bread last night in the machine (we'll see how it tastes) and I"m going to have a sandwich today!!!

xoxox mamas, see you Monday!
Lisa


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Az, it's not a booby tube, it's more like one of those gel filled eye masks made for a boob, it can go hot/cold, maybe "bust buddy" or something?

Yah, I get to keep the bling. It's like $70 worth of bling, so I can't really complain! No link on the news yet, but it might show up this weekend. The station was wkyc.com and the newspaper that came only prints once a week, so we'll have to wait on that.

So I should be showering or packing or something, but Lauren is spinning herself around under the baby gym and tugging on the toys, I'm leaving her there for a minute and catching up on the 2 pages of posts I missed yesterday so I don't have to read 10 pages when I get home!!

Ok I'm caught up.I had more to respond to, but it will wait. I want an ergo. I can't afford an ergo. Andy, here is your skydiving harness. I'm going to link the pic because I honestly think this mama is going to make it big (big in a kozy way) with these and I'd feel bad putting her idea out in public for someone to steal. I get mine this weekend to use and help her work out the kinks, it ties on just like a mai tai but offers the right position for facing out. Ok I'm gonna pm the link to some of you, enjoy!

Lauren nursing again, I don't think we'll ever leave.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

4:30am and Luka and I are awake







: . I've actually been awake for hours.... kinda like when I was pregnant- too hot, couldn't get comfy. After 2 hours Luka joined me in awakeness. Now he's being cute next to me on the bed. When he was getting wakefull and nursing wasn't doing it, I tried to get up and bounce him. We got up and sure enough he spit up all over me-- I'm naked and it went on my shoulder, down my back, over my butt, and then down my leg onto the floor. yum. Today should be fun after no sleep, sigh.....

sorry I sparked Ergo envy (not that I have one, or anything). Seems like everytime someone posts abotu some new gadget, diaper, or something, we all wanna go out and buy buy buy. Bad mamas!

Luka is fussing. Maybe we'll get back to sleep????


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessitron*
Oh, booby tubes, I have those. I wonder where they are. They were in the freezer for a while. Hot compresses, right, Az? You are our plugged-duct expert. I have been massaging it today.

I haven't read beyond this byt I wanted to answer before I forget. Yes you'd want to do hot for plugged duct. Having them cold would be for engorement. Let me know how you like them


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Wheee, sleepy baby! She stirred a little bit last night to nurse, but didn't really wake up until about 7 this morning. Now she's gnawing on Nana's fingers so mine can have a break.

Aww, cutie Luka! Cute DH, too.









I really like the inflatable Boppy idea.

I'm not completely happy with my covers. I put flannel bias tape on, and a medium to big pee will soak the flannel, and the pants, and the blanket, and anything she's touching. Maybe they need to be bound in fleece, too.







. So I need to experiment. I could send you some experimental ones, and if you like them, I dunno, send me something nice.









Why did I think it would be a good idea to get a 12 pack of jumbo candy bars from the coop?! Yikes, I'm going to end up eating them in like a week.

I'm a Gemini, Aquarius rising. I never knew the rising before. Typical Gemini, though. All or nothing, one extreme or the other, always waffling back and forth.

Wow, this baby is squirmy. And strong. She keeps trying to leap out of my arms, out of the boppy, etc. She was sitting semi-propped in the boppy without tipping over like she usually does! But then we looked at her too much and down she went. :LOL And when I went back in to get her up this morning, she was flipped onto her belly and awake. Yikes, mobile baby coming soon. So not ready.

I desperately need to see HHGttG and Star Wars. Maybe I'll try to see SW Monday afternoon, first show will be cheap so I won't be out a lot of money when she inevitably gets fussy and I hae to leave. Mike wants to see HHGttG too, so we'll have to try some evening.

Hmm, off to see if we can get a nap, too.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Oh my lots of chatting

We have an ergo ,its sitting in the closet dh insisted that he needed one and wouldn't carry the baby any other way







He took it out recently and said it looked too complicated to figure out then eh'd take a look later. He's a mei tai guy, especially my brocade mei tai. He says he likes his better but he's always leaving it in the car then he "has to" use mine. I think he just likes the pretty pink butterflies :LOL

Andy for fleece covers you can just buy some fleece pants like from old navy. Then you have fleece longies for I think $8.50. Though fleece pants maybe hard to find right now. We have a cute pink pair with little bows on the ankles that we use sometimews. She's actually wearing them right now, which is what reminded me. Then just wash them like you would a fleece cover.

Rolling, miss E has rollen a couple of times on the bed, but she's never down long enough to roll. She HATES being put down. She'll hang out in the swing now and again or the bouncy chair for a bit but other than that she wants to be held. The only other exception is when she's watching a mobile, but then she's entranced. When people ask if she can roll I always say yes







: becuase I don't want to hear how bad it is to always be holding her. Though some days I swear we're going to have a 4year old that can't even stand.

Lisa thats funny about the old farts son good for you







on the nurse in

I bought a soaker and a pair of longies from the bj's market place a couple of days ago. I am not really happy though. She sent me an e-mai saying that the longies weren't really instock and they should be mailed to her in 15days then she'd mail them to me







: So now I'm kinda ghoing back and forth on weather I should just cance' the lomngies part of the order. There's just not an abundance of small longies around kwim?

I had a nb tykies diaper and oit was really nice, but really small. I was bummed when it didn't fit for very long. So is Miss E the only baby still in infant prefolds? I think we'll be in them for awhile yet. I actually just ordered a tie dye kit so I can dye them up. I firgued that if they come out crappy she shouldn't be in them for too much longer. So now I'm trying to figure out if I can dye all my infant prefolds at once. But not even 24hrs into no prefolds I've used all my fitted and she's in the last onesize diaper. Plus I've used a couple of premiums and some flats. But I have diaper laundry in the dryer so it might be doable







we'll see

I had therapy today and I feel a lot better for it. I did a lot of venting about mil and it made me feel loads better. Plus the therapists says I'm really "in tune" with Miss E which make me feel good







Things are getting better too the feeling like dd is a stranger come less and less now. Though they're not completely gone yet









My sign is capricon but I'm on the cusp, that I already knew I couldn;'t figure out the site from Karen, too much reading for me







my b-day is December 22.

So can someone remind me of the teething signs







: Everyone keeps telling me it looks like Elizabeth is starting to teeth. I can't remember for the life of me what the signs were excpet tons of crying and then teeth







We've got crying on and off but who knows that can be from anything and I certainly don't see teeth. She is trying to chew on everything but I thought babies just do that









Ugh I've got a pee machine over here I've changed her 5times in the past hour


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Az- usually teething is fuzzy/crying, chewing on everything, and drooling. but then teething is a long process. just cuz Luka's teething now, I don't really expect to see the teeth soon, but I think they're movin uner those gums.







on the good therapy session!! And I know it's always validating to have someone praise us on our parenting skills. Esp- with a baby you're holding 24/7!

Jeni- I've found that any cottony fabric that touches the diaper will wick wetness.... so yeah, I think fleece all around would be better.

Kathy- I forgot to answer you about the HOT babywearing. I'm sure Annie is a better resource for this question, as it's been such a long time since Noam, so I can't remember, but I know that I had him in a frame backpack as soon as I could. They tend to keep the baby not RIGHT on you. I'm really finding it hot to have Luka on me all the time. We've had very little rain here and lots of SUN, so I've just been inside in the hottest part of the day, OR at the beach.
I definitely think about the heat though when I go out! Esp our farmer's market- it is HOT there, but what can you do??


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

annie- your pm box is full!


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Ack! Wow, there's a lot to respond to.

Lisa - awesome job on the nurse-in! Sounds like you really helped that bill, too.







Supermom is right!
Drew Carey should show up at a deli where a nurse-in is happening. That would be a good episode.

It _is_ Booby Tubes. They're from Earth Mama Angel Baby. They have rice or something grainy in them, rather than gel, and some herbs so they smell good. They rock!

Karen! We have the same bedsheets!







your pictures keep looking familiar...
Luka and DH look fantastic.

Sounds like we have an astrological variety here. Very cool.

Paq, the fleece covers I have are fleece all over.

Now I want an ergo too. The ABC will do a back carry but it looks soooo hard. DH liked the looks of the ergo. That would make a great Father's Day present! Lisa, that mei-tei for front-facing sounds cool.

The midwife suggested I read Losing the Mummy Tummy and do the exercises to help with the hinkiness down there. I ordered it from B&N. Any one ever seen it?

Andy, I finished While I Was Gone the other day. That was a really good one. Very realistic. Are all these books about difficult marriages and affairs?

Az, great about the therapy. Boy, talking about it can really help sometimes, esp to someone who does not form opinions about it all.

This morning's visit with the midwife was excellent. Of course Evelyn is doing wonderfully, nice and big and alert and cute. She drooled all over everybody. Midwife says one of her client's baby is 17 lb at 9 weeks. That's, like, Violet-size.

Anyway - the good part is: she had another client since Evelyn's birth with the same problem of being 9 1/2 cm for 22 hours. She said to herself, "I'm not letting this happen again." She called the one doctor in the area who does home birth, and he owed her a favor, so he came over and gave a tiny bit of pitocin, and ten minutes later the baby was there! (She had called him in my case too, but no response.) So because of my birth experience, this other couple got their home birth. Midwife said they'd not have handled the hospital as well as DH and I did.
I feel so _validated_ by this news. It did have a purpose! It was good! She reassured me that the cyst problem won't stop another homebirth, and that next time if a cyst pops up in a similar spot, they'll know what it is and not worry.
She was very sorry that we wound up in the hospital like we did. I hugged her and told her how much better the birth was because she was with us. Really, she made a huge difference in how it went, even after we got there. I'm going to write up the birth story for the web soon. I'm much happier about it today.


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

NAK with Mr. I'm-Not-Sleepy (yeah, right, little dude!)

Having issues with the heat, too. Have guaze homemade moby-style wraps that are working OK. When we're outside sometimes the heat of the baby bothers me more than the heat trapped by the fabric. Don't know any good fix for that except, like Karen said, putting the baby in the frame pack, and they aren't ready for that yet, I don't htink. (Kelty recommends 6 months?) Using your carrier for holding baby on the hip might be helpful, because there isn't as much skin-to-skin contact. Haven't tried that yet, but I should. Any other ideas?


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

yikes so much to read! you gals just talk way too much, lol.

Lisa- I still can't believe some people still have that attitude about nip. Good for you gals for doing the nurse in. I hope that someday there won't be any issues w/nip and that it will be common to seeing all moms do it.

Jessi- glad Evelyn is doing well. Glad you feel better aboutyour birth experience.

Karen- love Luka's soaker how cute! and so isn't he might I add









Well I got to see star wars today!







it was awesome and we went out to lunch afterwords. It was nice just to get out with the 2 of us for a change.
gotta run as Megan is getting fussy, again............. MTFBWY


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi. Haven't had a chance to catch up yet, but I'm back! Trip was good. Will post more later...


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hola! Yup - it's sure a chatty group! I'm very pleased that there's so much good news out there! Az had a good release and confirming of her excellent mothering, Lisa got to be TV mom of the week! Jessi feeling better about the crazy birth - except for Karen who was wide awake when she shoulda been snoozing... it's all about the good stuff! My good news is the clothes I ordered I have to send back 'cause they're too BIG!









So my little poopaloopsticks stayed home with Dad while dd and I went to the ceremony, which went well (for me, mostly because I could get there on time and w/out the baby, which would not have made our lives easier, I'll tell ya THAT!). Instead of konking out around 7, which he ALWAYS does, he and dad were watching the NBA semi-finals ...glued to it. It's gross. Anyway, he was wide awake and when he saw me he totally smiled HUGE and laughed and launched himself off dh's knee - it was truly heartwarming for me.

I took him out to lunch at a local place and sat outside and he watched traffic in this rapturous way and squeeled at the busses and motorcycles (louder? smellier?







). I read Funke and enjoyed being OUT and the newfound lovliness of my baby (not infant) in public. I'm quite happy the infant stage is over and we've moved into the baby phase of life. He's delicious! People came from tables and tables away to goo and gaa with him... felt very special









Welcome back Michelle! I'm glad you had a good trip - I hope you don't spend precious time reading ALL the posts...it's a lot, already!

Laura: so...how was star wars!!! I think we're going to go to a matinee too... stuff it if people think it's bad for baby. There's one theater nearby that is smaller and doesn't have the massive surround sound speakers. we'll go there. he'll be fine.

Tiger - funny that Ihad a I'm-Not-Sleepy man today too. Maybe it was in the air... We haven't had to do too much in the heat yet, but we did use a backpack w/dd almost all summer long for adventures. Used the sling on hip for around house/town. But I didn't get the sling till she was about a year (10 mos I think) and she was already in the backpack by then (how I survived w/out anything for 10 mos...well, 8 mos is beyond me. We did use the stroller, but not all that much. I guess it was mostly carseat then...sigh).We have the Hawaiian gauze, the backpack for later in the summer when it gets good and hot, and the slings for whenever...I think it's catch as catch can. avoid the worst of the heat, and give them to dh as much as possible (oh, in Joyce's case, I suppose that's not too practical...I guess then you'll have to get one of those beanie hats with a built in fan!). That's my tactic!

Jessi - it sure sounds like your midwife really understands how traumatic your birth was for you guys! That's great, that you have that connection and have a good raport, so that she can help next time (am I presuming too much? Next time?)! Let us know how the mummy tummy goes - that's a cool idea, just getting rid of some of my fat would be awesome (oh, I know, get on the exercise ball! But what I want to do is hit the trail!!!). I don't think all the books are about relationships...I didn't pick them for that, anyway. I tried to keep them to p-backs that are easier to tote around and have in bed with baby, and ones that might fit into your interests... somehow w/all the zillions of books around here, I can never seem to find ones that are great for someone else... I'm glad you liked this one better.

Kathy - do you want the diaper cream or the baby calendula cream. they're different. the diaper cream has zinc in it, the calendula doesn't (and smells better, but doesn't work as quickly on a rash). lmk

Az - ask dh if he wants to sell the ergo - maybe we'll pick it up if he's not going to use it. I'd sure feel better spending a little less and getting one 'used' (doesn't sound like you've actually used it, tho) then buying another carrier new... The flece pants sound like EXCELLENT advice. Maybe I'll surf around and see if there are any sales on. Weird about JamTots. We've had EXCELLENT luck with them. If you tell her in a nice but firm way that 2 wks isn't ok and you'd rather have a refund for that item, she'll probably be ok with that. I called her once because I put in an online order and then changed my mind and opted for the blue strip star butt longies. She was really nice about it. I called at like 7:30am on a sat. too. oops! Forgot they're on the west coast... give it a shot - she's possibly somewhat harrassed by the delay in shipping. I found (find) their longies VERY long, but perfect in the rise and waist. go figure. On teething, dd always got circles under her eyes when she was teething. kind of purpley. Also she often (but not always) had a drippy nose to match her drippy mouth and drippy eyes. It wasn't pretty, even for a pretty little baby. You'll notice some changes that stick around for a while and then vanish - that's probably teething, because teeth will press up against the gum and then receed and then press up again a few times before they erupt. a lovely process. Oh, and my mom is the 23rd of Dec., and if she weren't my mom I'd probably like her, 'cause she's funny and smart and likes art and theater and music (some) and travels a lot...but she's my mom and so there's all this crazy baggage. Not sure where all that came from. need sleep... almost done here.

don't ask why, 'cause there is NO good reason, but once again I watched the circumcision video that's floating around this site. It absolutely disgusts me that they do this to babies for no darned good reason. People who have good reasons aside, because they have reasons, for a doctor to do this to a baby w/out consent and w/out a reason should be charged with criminal assault, imo. ugh (shiver in a bad way).

my pouch is half-way finished now! woohoo for the 50 yard line!!!

Jeni - sure thing on the trade! Don't make it a rush order, but maybe don't send any small sized ones...better to hang and grow into one than use it for all of 2 wks, right?

Oh yeah - Az - I got those Liz's Hemp diapes. and they were sort of too small very quickly too. Ok, WAAAAAAYYYYY cheaper than the tykie's but I know how you felt. The liz's are super stretchy, luckily, so I'm squeezing his teeny tiny butt into them, but if he had a butt one centimeter bigger, we'd have been out of them already. I think maybe Megan would still be in prefold size...Laura???

Karen - hope that you looooved your shower! That's been my excuse twice for dh to take Ori at a godforsaken hour - he spit up in my hair, and it dribbled right down my back and into every crease and crevice...yumm indeed!!! :LOL! I do feel like a bad mama wanting wanting wanting...it's all about making life as easy and simple as possible. KWIM? If there's something out there that could make life easier, pleeeeeeease let me have one!

Lisa - ya know, hearing about the nurse-in really made me wish we were living somewhere there were more than the 6 ap families that live here. It's just tough. The hfs co-op is 20 min. drive, and does have a large clientelle, but they come from ALL OVER the area. I know of only 2 families in this area that are crunchy and theyr'e both extremely insular. They are private, don't answer phones or doors (not always, but almost all the time), and don't come over to stuff when invited. It drives me nuts. Ive given up on them. too bad... I'm sure glad you've found a wonderful community of mamas and kids that relate to you and what you're going through. let me ask, before Lauren was born, did you anticipate this kind of involvement in these kinds of groups? I'm asking because with dd I was TOTALLY clueless and didn't get into groups until she was a lot older (thus no sling for 10 months). So I was curious...

Ok, time to hit the sack and catch up on the posts since I started this. I'm sorry if I left anyone out - never intentional, of course. I hope you all have a great Friday evening and weekend!!! Andy.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

despite my little sleep night, we braved going into town so I could get a haricut. Like many new moms- though I'm not really a new mom- I needed a change. got a lot cut off and it feels good but could be even shorter for my taste (and the heat!)
my sweet natured adn smiley baby was very fussy in town except for when he was sleeping in the sling and also while dh had him doing errands. oh well.

I did get an ergo- a new one that was used for display- got it off the TP. it wasn't cheap, but still a savings. always looking for wayus to make life easier with a babe!

Andy- awesome the clothes were too big! woo hoo!
And WHY watch a circ video? ick

Jessica- glad you're feeling so good about your birth! i'd love to hear the story..... 22 hoiurs at 9+cm does NOt sound fun!
oh.... nak and more fussiness. this baby needs me


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey Andy, I'd love a tube (or however it's packaged) of the diaper cream (the one with zinc)







Thank you again for this! Let me know how I can settle up with you ~ PP, etc.

Welcome back Michelle! I hope your trip was good & that you're enjoying getting settled back in at home.

I read While I was Gone a few years back, and liked it quite a lot. I was a bit turned off at first because it had this huge "Oprah's book club" sticker on the front, but I enjoyed it!

Jessi ~ sounds like you had an awesome experience with your MW today. That's so amazing to hear how your birth experience has impacted someone else's birth, and given them an easier road. Wow.

Brain dead tonight, so sorry for those who I missed. I think a wee bit o' chocolate is in order for this Mama!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi all









Karen, that's funny you got your haircut - I was going to see if my mom would watch the kids tonight so I could hack mine off. Maybe to chin length, I dunno. lMy hair is fairly long, and its almost back to its original length of when I cut, oh, 20" or so off when Makai was a baby...I'm so torn. I really want to have long, long hair again, and I sorta want a short funky do. Plus its falling out in the handfuls. Soooo gross. And a little freaky, I might add. I've never had it fall out THIS much. So...what to do, what to do?

I had my counseling appt. today too. She assured me that I'm in no way remotely crazy (little does she know, haha) and that the anxiety I've been feeling is probably just a big estrogen drop (hence the hair falling out). So, I'm feeling lots better







Like Az said, just talking about stuff makes 100% difference sometimes.

I just found 10 Sandies on the TP! And they're tye dye! Whohoo! Dh is going to kill me.

More to post - gotta go right now!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Ok, now I can finish....

Lisa- that's really cool that you got some advocating in, and were on the news. Please do make sure and post a link when and if you get one.

Andy- glad you got some mama/dd time, even if it was for brownies.

Michelle- welcome back, hope it was a fun trip









Az- glad the therapy was good.

Jessi - so glad you've found a little peace with your birth.

Hopefully, I got you all. If I didn't, I still love ya









Oh Kathy, here's a big chocolate







for ya!!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

nak

Annie- it's a big issue in my house- hair. when i met dh i had hair to my butt- apparently that'swhy he fell in love w/me. well hair like that here is knotty and hot. i've cut it real short before and he hated it. i wasnted mine chin length, but came home with it still too long- it's on my neck and I want it OFF. so i think i'm gonna go back next week for more chopping. i need some liberation!
i do miss my long hair and love how it looked, but have no patience anymore!

kathy- i avoid oprah books. i've read tons but they always have big tradgedy snd trauma. i'm over that.

i'm nursing luka to sleep in my room while my family and our friends eat the apple/pear crisp i made. waaah!


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

what's nak?? too lazy to go look it up.

home from work........ went well. Torin is great! a bit fussy for dh but great! he brought him in to nurse. i LOVE seeing him!

I have the infant insert for the Ergo carrier. i like it but i do think it will be better when he is bigger.

I made an appointment yesterday for a haircut next week. Can't wait....... I'm in desperate need. no major changes now.

gotta go...... bed is calling after working 12.5 hours...... i want to go snuggle with my boy..............just nursed him to sleep but wanted to check in and say hi!!!! doubt i'll be here at 0300am since its now 12:35am........

enjoy your weekend mamas


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

nak- nursing at keyboard

woohoo on haircut Karen! I haven't had one in 2 years, i'm way overdue. Haven any before and after shots?

Andy- I don't do prefolds just fuzzi's. Star wars was awesome!! I cried a bit near the end, it was definitely sad. Even though you alredy know what's gonna happen, it's still sad. I also will never understand circ. It was one reason I was so glad we had girls because my dh would have wanted to do a circ of course I told him over my dead body.

Michelle- welcome back









In my first birth I was 4 cm for 2 weeks then 5 cm for 3 weeks. I swear I called it a 5 week labor, it was miserable. Of course I was on bedrest but when they took me off I walked around for a week at 5 cm, they said walk walk walk, they wanted me to go naturally but contractions galore and nothing and finally they induced me.

Megan slept from 8 pm till 7 am this morning, Yikes talk about wonderful.


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Morning Ladies,
I have read all the posts, but there are too many to respond to, so if i forget anyone, I am sorry.

First, we slept through the night again! Yay! It's great when he does that, but since it is not consistent, sometimes all it does is remind me why I am tired the days when he doesn't sleep through.

We are on heat advisory here. We might have fabulous winters, but today it is supposed to be 111 and tomorrow 113. It got hot basically overnight. Makes it hard to be motivated to do anything. At least it is a dry heat. :LOL

Sweetpea - I am so jealous that you got to see Star Wars. We really wanted to go, but no babysitters, so we have to wait.

Hair - I have mine short right now. Before Will was born I chopped it chin length and learned why you don't color your hair yourself when pregnant. I turned it the color of a watermelon jolly rancher.







: I got it fixed and it looked great, but I will likely never do my own coloring again.

Michele - Welcome back. Glad you had a good trip.

Jessi - I am glad that you had an impact on someone else's birth experience. I wish that the experience I had wit Emily was more like the one I had with Will. I was able to bond with him so much quicker because I wansn't in labor as long.

Annie - Good luck with the counseling. It really does help to talk to someone and to have them tell you that you aren't crazy!

Andy - I promise that I am going to ship the book soon. I am really sorry for the delay.

We are having a yard sale, so I have to go now. More later!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Annie glad to hear therapy went well for you too. Its amazing how good having someone listing to you complain and not telling you to suck it up can, make you feel. I even slept better last night







The bedwetter pants went out yesterday, and the postal lady was jelous of the package. She wanted to go to HI with it

Andy you've got another rescue remedy fan. My sister was over last night and tried the draps and now she wants me to pick her up some. They are a big hit over here. Thats funny about dh and Ori watching sports on tv together. I bought the longies from the bjmarket place lady on ebay. The woman whos realatives in china make them. I talked to my sister about it and she said that with an ebay store its really easy to have it add more of the item than you wanted.







so who knows. I'm leaning towards just waiting becuase they are awefully cute, pink with a ruffle at the hem and a fish. We like fish things here

Karen I know we don't have heat like you do, but its kinda funny I'v always liked my hair longer in the summer so I can put it up. I've actually been going back and forth on getting a hair cut. I know my hair looks like ca-ca but I can just barely put it up. I'll prob go back and forth until its a non-issue liek the longies. I hate hot hair on my neck, it drive me crazy.

Jessi I'm glad you feel better about your birth. You really should try writting it out. That helped me tons. Before I wrote it I kept thinking about the blood loss and the hospital, all the meds to stopp the bleeding etc. Then when I was writing it. I realised that was just a very small part of it all. Ya know it hasn't bothered me since. Just beware that it does bring up alot of feelings. It was really intense for me just writing it, I could feel a lot of the same feeling and I swear my heart was racing and I was shaking. It ws a very healing experience for me. I wish I had done it for ds birth.

Andy I don't know how you can watch the circ video. DS is circ, but I honestly didn't know any better. I thought everyone was and it wasn't even presented to me as an option. The midwife never brought it up in pg. Then at he hospital them came in and said they were taking ds to get circ







I don't know how anyone could do that to more than one child. When they brought him back he was sreaming hysterical (they didn't use anything for the pain then) and it was just aweful changing his diaper. I can remember standing there crying looking at his poor penis all raw and painful.







Having to pick the gauze off everytime I had to change him and put it a new piece back on. And the way he would scream when he peed.







I still feel really guilty about having it done


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

G'mornin mamas! Just a quick peep from out of town, our hosts are sleeping and left the computer on for me.









Lauren is sleeping too. Amazing.

Az, when I dyed my dipes I did them in 2 batches, just mixed up the fixer and stuff in a smaller batch because I knew we needed clean dipes. I think I had to wash dipes every day though to keep up.

The front facing carrier thingy - I sent the link to Andy and Karen, so pm them if you want to see it. It's cool. I'm soooooo excited to go pick mine up.

Andy, yah, what you said on the social network thing. I was raised AP and my mom was in a "play group" of moms like her as well as LLL support, so I sought out these women when I was pregnant. Mostly I did it to find out about vax, and to see who was out there, and it's totally awesome. Then again there are 2 big yahoogroups that chat in our area, one that's a big mix of mamas, the other a more religious but still crunchy group. And they're mostly intelligent and willing to discuss/debate things.

Ok gotta go, the host is up and wandering around,
xoxo
Lisa


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Lisa- can't stay away, huh!!! I was thinking it would be a sad weekend around here without you!

On hair- I was pulling mine up a lot Az, but the thing is I have TONS of hair and when I wear it up too much, it pulls and I get a headache. It's very heavy and thick. No before and after pics yet. We had friends over last night and no one even noticed it was cut, because it basically looks the same but shorter in the back. I'm resolved to go back and have her do more. If I lived closer to town I'd go today, But I don't think I wanna get in the car again toda (though it's air conditioned.....).
oh, and Nicole- watermelon jolly ranchers are a pretty color









We complain about the heat, but it's nothing like Nicole's heat! Arizona is HOT! dh's grandma and great aunt live there and we used to visit plenty. it's very different from here. We haven't been there in awhile though. hi g'ma is 97 and not aware anymore







, and a visit, while nice, is a little on the futile side.....

Luka just discovered rainbows all over our room. We have major direct sun in the ams (face east) and I have prisms hanging in the window. He's fascinated.

Az- those pants from bj's mkplce sound so cute. they have a lot of nice things. it took me a long time to decide on the ones I bought. I just need to learn to knit myself.... or have a lefty knitter just show me the ropes.

it's gonna be beautiful here today. dh is going diving on the other side of the island and will be gone all day.
we have a busy weekend of dinner plans adn parties. luckily, everything is close (like dinner next door and a kids' party the other next door). should be fun.... I like being Fed!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Karen, I'm a lefty knitter. You really just knit the same way a righty does. I think I just cast on with my left hand instead of right. Its sort of an ambidextrous art.

Laura - Your first pregnancy sounds a lot like my pregnancy with Violet. I was like 3 centimeters dilated, 70 percent effaced from 20 weeks. Everytime I walked around I'd start having contractions. It sucked. Luckily she stayed in until 37 weeks. Makai was born at 36 weeks, but I never had any preterm labor stuff with him. I could've been dilating, I'm not sure though. Our midwife never checked me. One of the reasons I don't want to have any more kids is because I don't think I could go through another pregnancy like Violet's.

So, we're all brain dead over here. Makai was up ALL night again. This is day 4, I think. I think he must be getting his two year molars. Anyway, he's been sleeping with my mom, because I think its actually more upsetting for him to be with me at night when he's freaking out like this. Poor little guy. Kobe was up all night too, worried about his brother. He's sort of a sensitive soul, like Karen's little Ra'am.

Nicole - whoo! Not jealous about that heat!!! I'm from Nev. originally, and I remember it too well. Last year, I took the boys to visit, and having grown up in some sort of rainforest climate their whole lives (Arcata and Hawaii) they were freaking out from the dry air- bloody noses, saying they couldn't breath, dry throat, the whole bit. Of course, being at 6000 ft altitude didn't help







They ended up having to sleep with a humidifier. Anywhoo. stay cool!!!

Allright, I'm going. I'm breaking my no coffee stint for today.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Violet went to sleep at 8:45 last night, and here it is almost 11:00 AM and she's still sleeping!!!! Whew, this girl loves her sleepies. Must've just cruised right on through to her morning nap.

I think that's why she's starting to thin out so much. She sleeps all the time. That and all the pilates she does


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

I've got a screamer here today. I've tried the baby tylenol, gas drops, bouncing, talking to her, nursing her like a hundred times. She won't nurse. We'll no she is nursing but once she's done eating she wants nothing to do with the boob. I keep offering to her and it seems to make her madder. We need a hair pulling smilies cause that's the point I'm at now. I just had to give up and put her down. She did the same thing yesterday. Except yesterday it was in early the afternoon (its a little after 5 here now)
This sucks


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Az- sounds like Miss E has got something going on! teeth? sick? I know how hard it can be....

Annie- go sleeper baby! wow! hopefully she continues to be such a good sleeper- and how awesome that Makai can sleep with grandma.... and poor Kobe for worrying about brother. that's very sweet! sending some sleep and healing vibes your way for Makai!!!


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Heya again mamas, yep I can't keep away!

Our hosts not only sleep late, they had to go to a dinner with the senior partner at the law firm my friend's dh works for, so they are out, they took their babe (she's 3 weeks younger than Lauren) to MIL and so we're here with Lauren and the dogs.

I don't know if Lauren is growing or if it's just a new place or what, but she slept last night from 9-11 on me, then we went to bed and she nursed, slept nursed slept until 8, I nursed her at breakfast, and then we went back up to bed and she slept until noon! Then dh put her down after I nursed her in the hammock (oh wow, hanging in a hammock in the yard aaaah) and she's been sleeping for 2.5 hrs already. Their bed is just like ours, so it must be the blackout curtains in the bedroom or something. I am SO getting some before we even go home.

Going to get that new carrier tonight, Andy I'll ask her to hurry and make you one!

Nothing else exciting, I've actually been eating "normal" food today that I know isn't exactly on my diet, but is reasonably safe (like I had bread that probably had milk in it at lunch, and I had ketchup), and a glass of wine last night and so far no reactions. I'll have to check her bum tonight and see how she's doing. If she's ok, then WOOHOO! Because I've had wheat and chocolate and wine and tomato products this weekend. No eggs yet, and I'm going to watch carefully because the wheat might take longer if it's what was giving her the flaky skin, but hey, I'm pleased!

And she's actually been better behaved than the kid we're visiting, who is a super mellow kid. :LOL

xoxoxo

Lisa


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

: howdee doodee mamas! I'm in this super goofy mood - went to a fair all afternoon and my kids were so great, and we made a zillion crafts and bounced in the jumpers and really had a great time. Ran into my crunchy mama 'friend' who doesn't answer the phone or door, and she had the baby all tucked into the bjorn under her coat, so no peeps at the baby for anyone (she's about a month old now). They sure are funky weird people, which would be fine except they are just so... distant? Well, anyway, it was nice to see them and not have to have any expectations, just hang a bit. Also saw a bunch of other folks, who were all super fun







all afternoon, and even a touch of drizzles, but the sun was still shining and we got rainbows here, too!

Karen - way cool about Luka and the prisms. I remember Beca used to get totally sucked into the prism rainbows in her room in Vancouver. Don't know what happened to the prisms we had... lost in the move, I guess. Better than a mobile anyday, huh!









Annie - I'm so sorry for Makai - does sleeping w/his grandma mean you actually get to sleep? What is the point of having a baby that sleeps through the night if YOU don't sleep through the night, I'd like to know (in which case, you wanna swap kids for a few weeks!? I'd just LOOOOVE some sleep!)









Az - how awful for everyone at your house that Miss E. is so sad. There must be something going on...you are doing such a great job offering what comfort another person can possibly offer (boob, love, touch) - she'll just have to work through whatever it is. Her poops are ok? And she's sleeping ok when she's sleeping? Poor thing... Hugs to you mama!!!





















How's the new moniter working? You inspired me to get batteries and get ours up and running too. Works GREAT! I can go all the way outside and it's perfectly clear. LOOOOOOVE it!









Kathy - I have an extra (EXTRA?! Well, not yet used) tube I will send you on monday. I'm sorry we didn't get to it today, but everytime I had a chance to go, dh was out w/the car. The







of one car families who aren't organized







. I have another package that didn't get sent either. I'll let you know what it cost to send - it can't be too much! Pretty weeny tube, for $6 (as dh would say it's a mini-rip off! I do love love love this stuff, tho.) I still have your address! What is the origin of your last name? We had wonderful neighbors who were Demsky's ...maybe from the same root?

Hi Lisa!!! That's so nice of you - I appreciate it. I'd really dig having a good carrier that works for us. The sling is great but diversity is better! What a relief it'll be to get him into a back carry that I can trust. Even the mamatoto torso carry just doesn't work for long enough for me. I keep having to readjust it and then he slips down... this will be SOOOO much better (I hope!). I actually shivered (in a good way) when you mentioned how many new food groups you dove into today - having to lose them all would be so sad... let's hope she doesn't have any new symptons. Oh, and I totally agree about the wheat and delayed reactions. That's very typical for wheat. It's more of a sensitivity (which I think about 20-30% of people in the US are sensitive to), but most people ignore it and rub on more cream.









So there were about 5 people babywearing at the fair today. One Dad w/a sling (this was heresay, I didn't actually see him), and several moms w/bjorns (exclusively). I saw one woman in the mall here once wearing that side carrier thing, what's it called...sutemi? Anyway, it was stroller city there. I kept getting my heels clipped (oh! Sorry! yeah, right, whatever) and to be honest, it was kinda







- they ignored their kids for the most part (even forgetting about the stroller in dealing with older babes and walking away entirely, then rushing back to get the stroller/baby - saw that THREE times myself!), they bumped into everything and everyone, took up a ton of space, BUT I gotta say, they did have a place to store all the crafty stuff the kids pasted together. Mine is now all stuck to the wet diape bag in the diaperpack







. I'm glad I wore him 'cause he nursed for 1/2 the time we were there, and noone even knew it, but it wasn't easier overall.









Ok, I'm going to go catch the end of The Wiz - we swapped friday night movie for tonight because of the brownie thing. But I hadn't checked in all day and wanted to read up and say hi!

Oh, Lisa - I've heard that blackout curtains work really well and am seriously thinking about some for ds's room 'cause the blinds we got are on the outside of the window frame, so sunlight streams in from both windows behind the blinds...fairly blinding







: And yea!!! that she's sleeping so well!







Did you get her pepcid script corrected??? could that be part of it?

Lots of hugs mama! Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!! Andy.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Az - CHAMOMILLA!!! Chamomilla 30x. I wish you could use mine! I love that stuff almost as much as I love rescue remedy (which I assume you tried already?). Rec'd is one tab every 15 min. for babies, but I give 3 tabs crushed for the first and if needed one tab after not more than 15 min. apart. Make sure that you get the dissolvable ones for babies (like Hyland's) not the pellets that are kind of solid and really round. They usually come in a 'dispenser' type plastic bottle - you can see the little hole they come out of through the top. Not good for babies (but great for mommies :LOL ). Good luck mama!!! I hope you all get some sleep tonight. Andy


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Yep Az- I would second the chamomila. I don't really like hylands stuff - I would get boiron brand, or else the liquid chamomila if they have it. Make sure you don't touch it when you give it to her, just pour the pellets directly into her mouth - they are really soft, dissolve almost immediatly. If she's very restless, you can also give coffee crudea. The same way, both of them up to every hour until she calms down.

Rescue remedy is awesome too. You can rub it directly onto her gums if she's teething. Same with tylenol, if it comes down to that.

Poor Az, poor E.







s to you both!


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Karen - I got the mei tai! It is so gorgeous! We love it. I am going to try it out later today when we go out. I don't know what you are talking about it not being perfect. I can't tell. You should totally do this as a business. You could make a ton!

We are going to buy a treadmill today. We finally realized that we just have to suck it up and do it. Only one of us can go running at a time, so this way, we can both exercise in the am and just alternate who gets to run outside.

We slept throuugh the night again! This makes 2 days in a row. Another couple of days like this and I just might feel normal again. What would that be like?

A while back there was a question about when AF came back. With me, Will was only 2 months old, and it was only for a day. It was after he had RSV and was hospitalized for that. He wasn't eating well, and I was trying to deal with that. It hasn't come back since. Still, we assume that I am ovulating again, so we are uber careful. Speaking of which, DH has scheduled his vasectomy for the end of July. I am totally ready for it, but it is so final, it makes me sad a little too. Interesting conflicting feelings.

Well, gotta go make breakfast!
Talk to you this evening.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey - how did everyone sleep? Quiet today. I'm off for some daughter mama time, while ds sleeps and then Jerry will take over for a little while. OFf to buy some new dishtowels, I think.

Az - how did it go at ton maison? I hope she slept well - sometimes with all that energy they get out crying they do sleep soundly... but sometimes they're SO upset they don't sleep wellat all. - caio mamas!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

fussy baby here. Az wrote yesterday about her fussy babe, while mine was sleeping. As soon as he woke up it was fuss fuss fuss for the majority of the day. I've seen worse, but he's just not generally been very happy. my arms are killing me.
he slept ok last night, but woke up unhappy, which isn't normal for him. it's probably teeth.








ya, must be teeth cuz he keeps clamping down on my nipple







:

we had dinner at ouor neighbor's hoiuse last night. they used to be our closest friends but last night it felt a little strained. it's been years since we hung out like we used to, sigh..... it's funny how people move in and out of your life. this mama was at Noam's birth too.
today the little girl next door is turning 5 and has a party and then we also have a potluck to go to in the afternoon. should be fun w/a fussy butt, right???

i hope lisa's getting great sleep and andy's having fun w/dd.

nicole- glad you like the mei tai! send photos! i will not do a business cuz that will take all the fun out... btdt

hope everyone else is having an awesome day!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Ugh looks like the fussy-ies are going to be visiting today. Thanks for the tips Andy and Ann. After I'm done here I'm going to make a trip to the hfs. Andy we have tried the rescue remedy. That was working but it hasn't seemed like enough. DH and MIL think its teeth. DH took Miss E over to mil's yesterday because he had to pick up their van so he figured he'd give me a little break. Thy think they can see teeth. There are two teethy looking spots on her bott0om gum but her gums haven't been red







We'll see. Karen Elizabeth had bee biting onmy nipples for the past couple of weeks too







: Plus she's always got at least a finger in her mouth chewing on it.

Andy we got ok sleep. I hope you have fun with dd. DS and I have been having more one on one or almost one on one time lately. Its been really nice. I was missing him but didn't know it, kwim?

Miss Elizabeth earlier today happy (thats an infant prefold on her btw)
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y15...l/DSCF0017.jpg
my 10 moth old nephew
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y15...ial/nathan.jpg


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Well, she might be fussy but she's darn cute Az!!! I love the pics. And you're nephew is a sweetie too. I love that my soakers are hanging in the background









SO, my brain has officially retired. 5 days of about 4 hours of sleep total and I'm zonked. I feel like I'm going to pass out. It must be hormones or something that make us survive all that nosleep in the newborn phase









Nicole -Karen's mei tai's are awesome. I keep meaning to post a pic of mine. That's my goal for today. That and going to kinkos and scanning in the remaining photos for the collages. Blech. Stupid collages. I'm at the point now, where I could be done -I'm just anal and want them to be perfect, and keep making little changes/additions. I really love photoshop now. Its amazing what you can do with that program. So far all I've done with it is lots of cropping and removed a few crotch shots of parents and such from the backgrounds of photos....but still....knowing that I could do oh so much more is cool. I think I'm going to take a class for it next fall.

Everybody have a great day!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Az- Miss E is a doll! sorry about the return of the fussies. I wish it was certain that the teeth would just pop out and have this over with. but I know that it can go on a looooong time, unfortunately. It is easier as a seasoned parent though!

Annie- my dh is photoshop master. He teaches classes too.... maybe you should come over here for a class!

Thankfully Luka is sound asleep (shouldn't even say that, it might jinx his sleepies!). He spent a long time playing with the boys and that was a good distraction. I'm hoping he wakes up happy!


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Heya mamas, I'm home.

Long day. I'm tired. Will have to catch up tomorrow.

We spent the entire day in the doggie ER, my friend's dog bit Zoe and put a big hole in her side. Had to get her repaired. This dog has biting issues, so we won't be going back there to visit again, I'd hate for it to be Lauren.

My friend's babe is 3 weeks younger than L, if I were them the dog would be put down, no matter how attached I was, this is the 3rd dog that's been hurt and I guess the neighbor and mailman too.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Malama*
it can go on a looooong time

Oh my god yes. Dd drooled and teethed for 2 full years. Longer, I think, than most kids. Slow in and slow out. at nearly 7 yrs she's only lost 2 teeth!









Good luck with the chamomilla az - I think it should help even more than the RR. BTW - I only give the three crushed if I'm attempting to induce sleep. Works like a charm, that! :LOL When Ori was born I could see a white tooth 'spot' but it's disapeared now. Ya know - I've been thinking a lot about your ds's circ story you shared (thanks for sharing it, btw!) and I seriously think there is a HUUUUUUGE class action suit waiting in the US against the AMA and like a zillion hospitals that all recommended standardized circumcision for newborn boys.







I think it would be taking some of the power back that the medical world has taken from consumers, don't you think? Maybe we could write to Caryn from Survivor and see if she'd beinto taking the case. There's only like about 85 million men it would affect, eh!? Even at 1$ apiece it would def. bankrupt the association and teach the world a lesson - if you bite into babies, just wait...they grow up!!! :LOL

Ok - who did I promise fleece liners to? Jeni? Jessi? I've got them ready. And Kathy's is goint out tomorrow (and so is my package of too big pants







!!) too, so lmk as soon as possible so I can take it with tomorrow!









Karen - so sorry about the fussies. These too shall pass, but not before driving you kinda nuts, huh! Gotta say I've got a really happy baby! He's been a real major gem for days! Sleeping ok (3-4 hour stretches), eating well, not fussy at all.





















Guess he's not teething or growing this week (HA!). Luka must be going through something...4 month spurt









Annie - I'm sorry too that Mak is just not chilling in the night. Have you given HIM Chamomilla (I'm telling ya, 3 at once is just the ticket for some sleep...maybe once he's asleep soundly he'll stay asleep?). Just a thought, too - have you tried to attach him to something new (or old?)? Like a teddy or blankey or something like that? I'm sure you've already btdt, but I thought just in case the brain has softened THAT much, I'd toss it out there :LOL .

Ok, I'm going to try to do the cutting and french seam on the pouch...wish me luck!! xxx andy


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Gals! This has been the best weekend ever here.

Andy, yes to the fleece liners.

Yesterday Nana took the baby from DH and sent him up to join me in the shower.







 Evelyn was a doll all day. She spent some time in the Maya, facing forward. I'm getting better at that, and she likes it fine. She grabs at anything I hold in front of her. Friday, she got a grip on a hanger, and when I took it from her, she fussed. It begins!
Just when I thought Saturday couldn't get any better, my massage therapist called and reminded me that I'm way due for one. Um, okay, twist my arm! She's this incredibly sweet Romanian (?) lady. She did a super job and wow, I feel good. DH's turn next.
DH made a good dinner for the evening, marinated flank steak and weird rice-and-fruit salad and twice-baked potatoes, with Karen's "middle-class white people" coffee for dessert. (that kills me!) And we finally played the board game that I bought six weeks ago and have been itching to play. DH even liked it. I won by one point.
Today was fabulous too. We left DH with the babe, since they were both sleeping, when we went to church. The special music was by a voice teacher and WOW, she was fantastic. It reminded me of my grandmother and gave me warm fuzzies. Then we went out to lunch at one of my favorite restaurants. Evelyn was very good. In the afternoon, I got to nap for 1.5 hrs, nice. There was a munch in the middle of that, but still, good lazy nap. It would have been a little better without the ants. Teeny black ants show up occasionally all over the house.

You are all wonderful. Az, I hope Miss E gets to feeling better, and that Luka wakes up happy as usual, and that Ori continues to get happier as he adjusts to this whole life thing.

Haircut. I'm getting mine cut Thursday. Hmm, what to do. I'm thinking I'll keep it long enough to scrunchy. Evelyn will get ahold of it regardless of its length.

She's finally laughing at me. She laughs at "Eat the baby yum yum yum yum" with kisses.


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Ladies,

We are just getting ready to go to bed, but I had a question. Do any of you still swaddle your kiddo? Will seems to like it, and we do it for him. I have been looking into the SwaddleMe thing from Kiddopatamus, but I have to find one that is large. Just curious if I am the only one still swaddling.

Have a good night!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

oh Lisa- bummer on the dog!!!!! I wouldn't go back there either! putting down dogs is no fun and I hope these peopple don't learn the hard way about their dog. a baby in arms is one thing, but when the babe gets older and goes after the dog?

andy- Ra'am also was the major drooler.... in fact he's barely stopped :LOL

jessica- glad you're enjoying the coffee and had such a great weekend! you deserve it, working mama!

nicole- i think Andy still swaddles Orin. we haven't in forever- i chose tummy sleeping instead.

Luka's fussies were vastly improved after a 2.5 hour nap. we went to a potluck at a very wibdy beach park and after a great nap in sling he had a blast. apparently he likes the wind (i don't). we came home showered and now he's nak to sleep- hopefully for the night.


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

sorry about all the fussy babies. Is there a fussy baby virus going around? lol

Jessi-sounds like you had a great day







congrats you deserve it

Andy- no haven't heard about that suit? interesting. I feel circ wil be a thing of the past in the future (or at least i'm hoping it is)

Nicole- no swaddle here for a long time. megan never really liked it much.

Lisa- so sorry about doggie







The 3rd dog? my I would think they would have taken the dog away by now. There was a sad local story about a newborn that was attack by the family dog. I think it was like their first night home.

Az- shes a sweetie. love them soakers just laying in the background








your nephew is a cutie also.

It was a good weekend. We got lots of things done around the house. My sewing table is accessable now







We put Megan's crib together. It was time for us to try it out. Sad to say she likes it







She is very light sleeper and we have to be so super quiet cuz noises startle her. But she slept nice and soundly in her crib last night. It was hard for me to put her in there. I brought her in our room and tried to rock her to sleep but as usual she didn't like it. She gets very rigid and restless when I hold her at times. It's so sad. I often think it's because of her nicu experience since the nurses basically fed her and put her back in the crib. She got used to sleeping on her own. I know I was there every day but only for a few hours and wasn't always able to hold her in the beginning as much.
Yesterday my milk supply was so low. I was drinking mm tea, water and taking fenegruek all day it seems. I felt like I was constantly peeing :LOL I did have to go out and get some formula though, that sucked.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Morning Mamas!

Laura,





















You are doing so great for Megan, adapting to meet her needs as they are & always there with loads of snuggles if she wants them. What more can a Mama do? Some babies really do seem to like their space a bit more. Brynn certainly has less of a need for closeness than Tess did. The efforts that you are putting into your nursing relationship is so incredible and I admire the heck outta you!

With all the talk of fussiness, perhaps there are some teeth around the corner for some of your babes? But, as Karen said, this whole process can take a LONG time. Tessa's teething symptoms started at around 2 1/2 months, and she didn't get her first tooth until she her 8 monthday!! Hmm... a friend of mine said there is a correlation between baby weight and teething ~ i.e. the smaller the baby, the later they get teeth. Anyone hear this? It makes sense for Tess, who was a peanut. We'll see how Brynn does. She's been enjoying a frozen teether this weekend, but otherwise hasn't been too concerned by her mouth. Gee, you think I can hope for an easy-peasy teether? WAAAAAY too early to tell, but a gal can dream!








Nicole, nope not swaddling and never did. Actually, neither of our girls liked to be swaddled at all! "Arms must be free!", they declared!

Jessi, I'm glad you had a great weekend! ... um, and shower!







Cool MIL you've got there! We've got those pesky little ants too. Oh well, in the South you're glad if that's the only indoor pest you have to deal with! Sounds like it was a nice, snoozy afternoon. I had one of those, too, thanks to DH taking on Tess for a couple of hours. Oh, how wonderful it is just to lie and read beside a peacefully sleeping baby!

Andy, thanks re: the cream!







Let me know when you have the shipping cost and I'll PP you. I really appreciate you doing this! Brynn had that white spot of a "tooth" when she was really wee, too! I was wondering for a while if she'd be one of those babies who cuts her first tooth at 2 months. It's gone away though, so who knows what it was. A tooth that receded? Something else? Dunno. I can't wait to see pictures of your pouch when it's done! Did you get that machine going, or did you end up doing it by hand?

Lisa, wow I'm so sorry about Zoe







That other dog sounds like a huge threat to that baby (and anyone else, apparently!) Gee, I can empathize with them loving their pet, but they are being hugely irresponsible by keeping that dog in their home. Our dog growled and feigned nipping at Tessa when she was 8 months old (more of a "get in line, youngin'" kind of growl), but we took it VERY seriously and completely overhauled our training. We saw an animal behaviorist and had to basically restructure the whole chain of dominance in the house so that Lucy knew that she is beneath ANY human in rank. Lots of work, but IMO we would have been seriously negligent to have done anything less.

Annie, maybe I missed this earlier but what project are you working on? I remember you mentioning a yearbook. Is it for a school, or a family scrapbook-style yearbook? I love photo editing, and have wiled away many a late night hour when I should have been sleeping on PSP









Az, Elizabeth is beautiful! I love that shot ~ very serene with the soft backlighting & very "homey". Gives you a sense of an everyday moment.

Ah, the big girl is awake! I'll check back in a bit


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Lisa, how did you react when the bad dog bit Zoe? I'd have been furious, esp after learning that it had happened before.
Kathy, how do you re-rank your household?

Laura, I'm sorry about the formula. That is sad, but you are doing a great job giving her what she needs. Evelyn prefers to lay by herself when she's really sleepy, too. She'll squirm in my arms and then when I lay her down she spreads out her limbs and conks out.

Yep, Andy, you can list me in the intro thread as having the best MIL!

It occurred to me this weekend that we have enough diapers. This is a little sad. I love buying dipes. Still, we can never have enough Little Fishies, so whenever they stock, I'll get more.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Ugh my poor depressed pooch.
Jessi, I actually went into that uber-calm mode and everything was SO clear as I was thinking. Dh had the dog in arms, I just packed up all of our stuff and put it all in the car and left. I got really angry later.

I'm going to have to write a big email to them, not so much because I'm angry now, but because of their baby. How they can take that risk is beyond me.

Dh was joking last night, that his friends warned him he'd spend lots of time at the ER with his kids, and he didn't expect it to be *that* kid.

OOOH and I really really went off the diet big time this weekend, I tried to be careful and eat things that were safe, and even had things prepared special (w/o butter or sauce) but I had lots of new foods - french fries, ketchup, green beans, asparagus, bread, etc. and no bad diaper rash. Lauren is still in a good mood, so I'm assuming it's all good. I'm going to slowly add those foods in again just in case, but it was really really nice to have normal meals again.

Going to the grocery, we're out of food. And Lauren is napping *knock on wood* for a bit, yay!

Lisa


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)

Man it's hard to keep up here!

I don't have a lot of time to post but here goes...

Jessi- I so glad you've gotten to work through your birth a bit. It sounds like it was a rough experience. Glad you had such a nice Sunday. Sounds soo relaxing and fun.

Az-Sorry Miss E isn't feeling well. Sounds like teething to me. Hope she feels better soon.

Karen- I had my haircut on my birthday. I wanted to go really short but the girl cutting my hair had really long hair too (mine was past the middle of my back) and said I shouldn't cut it too short. So now it's shoulder length. Better but I wish it was shorter. So I say go for it...cut it all off!

Lisa- So sorry about Zoe! Hailey-dog is my first baby and I am uber protective of her so I totally understand how upset you must be. And I can't imagine they would still have that dog in their house with a baby....kinda scary.

Laura-You are an awesome mama. Hang in there and know your are doing there very best (and way more than a lot of mamas).

Nicole- I'm totally jealous you're buying a treadmill. I have wanted one but I just can't justify the $. Oh and we don't swaddle anymore. Isabelle is kind of a hot baby so she's been sleeping in a t-shirt and diaper and nothing else, trying to keep her cool (it's been in the 80's and 90's the last week or so-not as warm as arizona but still pretty hot!).

Andy- I have a hard time finding other AP families to hang out with, too. I don't know anyone else that cd's and I'm the "expert" on babywearing, which is pretty scary 'cause I don't know very much at all. Kind of funny, 'cause Boulder's suppose to be so crunchy but I think the housing prices have pushed the "crunchies" out for the most part.

Isabelle had pink-eye and now she has a nasty cold. I hate daycare sometimes.

I need to get some work done now...be back in a bit.

Have a good day everyone!
Jess


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Lisa- you DO need to say something to those parents. for sure. We had a friend who's dogs were terrorizing other pets in their neighborhood and by court order they had to put one down. I have another friend who's older dog went after their 1yo and the next day he was put down. It just wasn't worth it to them- the risk. they are the only parents I know who responded so quickly to an incident like that. their dog was old anyways and they knew his days were numbered, but they put their baby first, as they should.

Laura- you're so good with megan. Keep it up mama!

Kathy- never heard anythiong about teeth and weight. wouldn't have held true for Noam- he was a chuncky baby and he got teeth "later". I remember because I had this friend who's son was 3 months older. He got his teeth at 3 mos and did things a lot earlier than Noam and she always would call Noam "slow"







: he's so not that, but she was lame. you know how moms like to do that baby comparing crappola??? ugh

Jess- I think a lot of crunchy places are like that. ever been to Santa Cruz, CA? they think they are sooooo crunchy and cool there, but houses there cost 4x what we have to pay! my friend who lives there is the ONLY one of her friends who had a hb and cd's. go figure. (but the LLL group there is crunchy, so it's not all bad!)

Luka's happy again







the boys spent the night at different friend's houses, so he'll be bummed theres no one waiting to talk to him in a high pitched voice and entertain him, but i'm sure he'll survive.


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)

I wanted to see if I can post a pic...

Ruby and Izzy (this is kind of old...Izzy's hair now stands straight up all the time and she has even more hair now)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...ndisabelle.jpg

Old pic of dh, me and Ruby (7mo).

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...t/thelinks.jpg


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)

SO I'm linking to my sister's photo bucket and this pic makes me laugh...I had Isabelle on the floor in the bathroom...I should do my birth story too...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...isabelle11.jpg

K now I'm really going to do some work...


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Well dh and I went to ds's great-grandmother's funeral today







We didn't bring ds and I'm glad we didn't his poor nana was so grief stricken. It was really sad.

Dh went over to the hfs to get the herb andy andann suggested but they lady there reccomended the teething stuff from boiron. So far so good. She slept good last night and has only had a few cranky-pants episodes today

Lisa I hope Zoe is doing better. I odn't know what I'd do if that was on of our dogs. Have you thought about reporting it? Or does the vet automaticly do that? Its a touch call, them being friend of yours and all but since the dog has done it before it might be a good idea. I know I'd feel terrible if something happened to their baby and I hadn't reported the dog. Are your friends doing anything about the dog's behaviour? I know my dogs are trinaed very well (we still even have messes in the house







: ) but they've never tried to bite any person, even toddlers who tug on ears, other animals

Ann, thats funny you noticed your soaker in the background. Those poor things never get a break. Yesterday was sil's college graduation party and Miss E had them on for the few minutes she came out of the sling and they were quite a hit







I think think Elizabeth liked her soaker getting all the attention though, becuase she promtly starting whining :LOL

Laura, bummer about the formula. I have to say that I am really impressed by you. I know I couldn't pump like you and for so long too

Jessi, you always seem so happy and bubbly. Are you like that irl?

Andy, Christopher lost his first tooth last week, or the week before so Becca's not that slow. I'm glad you enjoyed my circ story. I don't think a lawsuit would ever happen. You know why, nobody wants to admit that they are "deformed" especially by something their parents did willingly, which is also why I think circ become a rareity will take along time. It the whole "hey it didn't mess me up, so it must be ok" same with ff and baby in a crib down the hall. You want to think your parents did the right thing for you. And hey I'm ok your ok right? so that must be the way things should be done. Baby don't belong in parents beds, bf is inconvient, and boys will get diseases, sick, picked on, circ later in life etc....

I want to get a hair cut so bad, but I've been on a baby buying spree







so I've been holding off. Plus I'm waiting for my hair to start falling out. I don't want to have it look good now when its all super thick and then look crappy when it thins back out.

Well you all know my mil problem, and who dh went to talk to her about it. Well he pretty much wasted his time. We were over there yesterday for the party and she didn't speak to me once. I had Miss E in the sling and she'd come over and shake her hands or whatever and never said one thing to me. I would even say who she was fussy or what ever and she didn't even acknowladge me. One time shortly before we left, she and dh were talking about miss e maybe teething and I would say something and dh would agree or add to it but not once did she join in I was even talking to her and she just walked away like I wasn't talking at all. I am so done with her. I told dh and he thought maybe it was because she didn't know what to say or becuase there was lots of people there. Whatever, he just wants things to be ok and I just don't think they will be. I feel like I've done more than my share and I'm not doing anymore. I try to talk to her she walks away or acts like she doesn't hear me. wEll you get the point. It just sucks


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Jess, those are great pics! Thank you for sharing! I didn't know at all what you looked like. Pretty! I get you mixed up with Az sometimes - no idea why.
That's funny about Boulder not being crunchy at all. It does have that reputation.

St. Louis is definitely not liberal, but we do have our small community of crunchy moms, or at least homebirthers. Several CD, too. We have a meeting tonight (of Friends of Missouri Midwives) and the big question is always: what diaper will Evelyn wear?


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

awesome pics Jess! I had pictured you with dark hair for sure, so thanks for clearing that up :LOL your girls are gorgeous. and Ruby is one of my favorite names (as I sit here wearing my most favorite ruby necklace).


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

geez Az- what is UP with that woman? I don't understand why she just can't chose to be cordial? that is so LAME and I'm so sorry you have to go through it! I mean, you can't force her to love or even like you, but ignore you? lame lame lame.


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Lisa- glad everything went well with all that food this weekend. It must of tasted pretty good.

Jess- sorry about her pink eye and cold







Nice pics of you guys! Wow you had her on the bathroom floor? was that planned or did it just happen while you were there?

Az- ugh your MIL sounds like a b*tch, that is just so sad

I'd say we aren't that cruncy here but they are out there. I'm lucky in that I found an AP playgroup, so it's cool to hang out with like mommas. I was at the playground the other day and a girl came up to me, she was probably about 7 or 8 and she saw Megan in my sling and said "wow that looks so cool" she asked what it was. I thought that was neat







Too bad Megan doesn't like to be in it that long.

As for the smaller the baby, considering Megan was very tiny and she's already getting a tooth, not sure if she would fit in with that theory, lol.

I think all that upping my supply yesterday helped for today. I felt so engorged which is unusally for me and desperately needed to pump and got a bit more than normal. I'm ahead by one bottle so far today, woohoo!

uh huh my dd is having a sock crisis gotta go


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi Mamas!

The yearbook is done!!!




























:









If anybody wants to see my shoddy photography and cropping skills, let me know and I'll email you the pdf.

So, Karen, that's so true about Santa Cruz. Makai was born around there - I was supposed to transfer from Humboldt to UCSC, and then found out I was preggo with Makai. I'm not even going to say how much our homebirth cost. I LOVED our midwife though. Really, she's like family, and no one else could ever compare to her in my mind. Anyways, the bay area sucks. Northern Californians kinda think they are crunchy, but they are still really competitive and its much bucks there - but so is Oahu!

Jessi - you are beautiful!

Lisa- oh, that is horrible about the dog. We actually had to get rid of our dog when Kobe was about a year old for similar reasons. She was great, and then got hit by a car (my sister let her out) and after that she became really skittish. Totally fine with Kobe, but very protective, and it was just an accident waiting to happen. If she got out of the yard she would actually chase people down the street barking at them, never bit or tried to bite. But still, a 100 pound rottweiler/boxer mix is pretty damn scary. And in CA, if somebody gets bitten- you go to jail, even if its another dog. So, we worked with SPCA to try and resocialize her and they said no way. It was sad and horrible, she was old though. But it was still beyond horrible. Dh and I never ever talk about it because she was my baby, and it just really breaks my heart.

Az- that was me that recommended the Boiron too. Far better than hyland's stuff, imho of course! I'm so sorry your mil sucks.

Jessi- whoohoo on the great weekend!!! I have a little fishy merino wool cover and I love it!!! The owner is so sweet and pleasant too. I wish I had got more of her stuff when it was just sitting there. I'm sorry you don't need any more dipes







You could recommend some good ones for me though! We are in bad need over here. I like side snappers. I wanted to try the snap-ez, but it seems they are very hard to get?

Ok, gotta take the Kobster to school. I probably forgot someone. I'll get back to ya later!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

What a total disapointment, Az. I guess you can always just hope that someday she'll get her act together. Meanwhile, I think you're right to want to protect yourself somewhat from her weirdness and tactless lack of friendship. I would go there anymore, and I wouldn't have her over. Dh can go over there, and when she's bigger, Miss. E. can go w/him. While she's a nursling, she stays w/you and you just don't need that









Karen - I'm so glad you've got your happy baby back!!







YEA!!!!! Isn't it too weird how they kinda change right before our eyes! It'll be interesting for Luka, as he grows, 'cause he'll spend a lot of his little fella time w/the brothers doing this and such, while he's too little, but he'll learn SO much, he'll probably be doing some stuff early - always the tradeoffs...

Jessi - fleece is on it's way. Glad you had such a great weekend!







You do have MIL Numero Uno! As wonderful as mine was, she'da never gone there for her boys!!!









Kathy - ointment is on it's way. I'm sure glad I got to the po before the crankies settled in. He was there getting ooooed over my the old ladies, who - for one - didn't try to touch him, just talked nice to him, and then we were done! Yahoo!







Sometimes the lines are long and I swear, this boy KNOWS we're at the p.o. and gets stirky 'cause of the long wait. Today wasn't too bad. Definate downside to living in NY where there are loads of people...looong lines







Anyway, I'll PM you the total and my email.

Lisa - How's Zoe doing? Poor little thing. What a total bummer for you all. Ok, so you were pissed (rightfully) and scared for the babies, but these wer edh's friends, right, so what's HE doing about it?! I'm not saying you shouldn't write the email, but maybe dh should say something...I mean Zoe is his baby too, right? And obviously if it had been Lauren, God Forbid, it would've been the worst case scenario ... would he do or say something then? YUCK YUCK YUCK!!! We're always really careful w/ Zami, 'cause he has bad hips, and some kids are so rough w/dogs. He likes being around everyone but he will turn and nip "at" someone, not bite THEM, but still it's scary. Our neighbors have a little girl who is VERY rough w/animals, so they can't have any. If theyr'e over I keep Zami inside and she's not allowed near him. If they're inside, he's out or up in our room (which he really hates). It's just safer that way. If he ever did anything like what that dog did he'd be dead as a doornail, even tho I love him to bits. Like Kathy, when Beca did something and he didn't like it he turned and nipped 'at' her and I got really in his face about it. He slunk away and kept his distance from her...and kind of has ever since, actually (that was a long time ago).

Anyway, sorry for the loooong rant, HOW's THAT NEW CARRIER??? Did you try it anywhere yet? I haven't heard back from her, although I sent the email Sat., so eventually...

Laura - keep just being you mama - she really couldn't have gotten a better, more dedicated, more loving, more in tune mama anywhere! Whatever you need to do to keep yourself sane and that little one happy, just do it. A bit of formula, as you well know, is not going to change her into some kind of formula fed freak









Jess - LOOOOVE the pics! Much better than cleaning! Ruby is such a beautiful little girl! She sure has your coloring! I'm sure Iz looks so different now - but cool to see her as a newbie. Did you send pics to Jessi? We were all sending pics to her (more than one - like a newbie pic., a big girl pic (or boy,







) etc. and she is going to make a collage. It sure sounds like you're feeling good these days







always a good thing!

Today Ori is having a good day, but he wouldn't go down for a a.m. nap at all, even w/me lying there next to him nursing. So, off we went to the home improvement store, where he promptly fell asleep in the sling (always does in a hardware store







) and snoozed for like 40 min. while I looked at perennials. Very kind of the little man. Ran into a friend, went to lunch (bad mama ate cheese), he was kinda fussy, ate a little and was better then fussed right as we were leaving. So I'd give him mensa mensa for good behaviour but







for cuteness and getting a ton of comments from everyone. Must be going through a cute phase right now.

Ok, time to post this and moooove on. Lots of hugs mamas! Andy


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Yah, they are my friends, dh went with his friends somewhere else on Friday and then met up with me after that. I'm going to write back giving a comparison to their baby's face and my dog's scars - the area that is bruised is about the same size as a babyface, it'd be SO sad to have that happen.

The carrier ROCKS. I'm helping her figure out how to put the "blanket" mai tai part back on for warmth (maybe with a hood like the ergo) too... I think I have a solution, I'm going to make it out of fleece and see.

Baby woke. She took a LONG nap. She's so happy today. I am so happy when she is!

We're going out to dinner tonight too, it should be fun.

*yawn*
Lisa


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Lisa- miss resident allergist.... I have a question. Is a very mild face rash an allergy? Luka has had small bumps on his forehead forever- probably since birth. He also has one of those stork bites there, so it's generally a little red there. Now, I noticed that the little bumps are also a teeny bit under his eyes too. I'm worried it's an allergy to something.... and the eater in me does NOT want to hear/deal with that, but it's bothering me that this little rash is not going away, but kinda spreading. any thoughts?

Annie- woo hoo!!! you're done!!!! awesome! finishing a big project is sooooo great. feels SOOOO good! you rock mama!

Andy- glad to hear Orin's going through a cute phase. may it last a loooooong time!

I think babies our babies ages are my favorites. older than 3 months but pre-mobile. they are just fun and easy and oh so squishable. Of course when they get older I love them too- crawlers and toddlers and even 2 year olds are just awesome. I








being a mom.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

oh yeah, jessica, i'd love some more diaper recommendations. I need some more and just don't know where to start. BUT.... I can't deal with those out of stock people because hyenas are after them..... and those tykies are great, but I don't like any of the other fabrics she has now...


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Karen, Lauren has bumps too, they come and go, I think it's just contact dermatitis. If I'm vigilant about rinsing her face off with water a few times a day (washcloth) it gets better.. but when she's sweaty or drooly or sleeping face down, they get worse.

Never did make it to the grocery today.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Ann, Snap-EZ aren't particularly hard to get. There's a waiting list for customs, but she usually has a decent selection in stock. The diapers are a bit like FB, because they're front snap with two rows of snaps. The fit is a bit different; Evelyn is still in Medium FB but large Snap-EZ. The large look huuuuge, but they fit her. The Snap-EZ inserts are the bomb. Get a medium size insert with your large diaper, if you order one. The large inserts are too big for our babens.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Karen - are you sure its not heat rash? Its probably just a mild eczema that he will grow out of with time. Kobe had stuff like that too when he was a babe. (He has allergies though, so knock on wood with Luka) I would try putting some rash cream on it and see if it goes away. Not butt cream, but something for eczema - cetaphil, yeah thats it. Rub some of that on it and see if it helps.

Jessi- I thought snap-ez were side snappers? Which ones have colored mf on the inside and side snap. I like those.

Karen -tykies are cute. I didn't like her fabric choices either. You might want to check Lucy's Hope chest. She has lots of batiks and is always open for customs, and gets them out very quickly. Maybe I should get some of those?


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

http://www.lucyshopechest.com/store/Default.asp


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

OMG, can you say QUIET??? the boys went for sleep-overs and my morning has been so NICE. Luka slept and dh and I had intellectual conversation. I mean, I actually used my brain, woo hoo!
i sure do love my boys and love having them around, but this is nice.... i think esp because I didn't run to try and get something done while Luka slept


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow, you guys are quick. Lots of cross-posts today.

Ann, you're thinking of Cloth-Ease. They're cheaper than FB (Snap-EZ are more), come with inserts, are side-snap, and they're well made. Lately she has limited her custom order slots, and they've become much harder to get. I got some a little over a week ago and ordered two. She stocks sometime Thursday evening; it was wee hours of Friday when I grabbed mine. They're not NEARLY as hard to get as a hyena dipe; they're available for a few hours a week instead of ten seconds a month. And I highly recommend them! Here too, order a large. It's like a one-size dipe: large fits at 3 months, and large will fit when they're toddlers.







Her inserts are good, too, both the free (hemp) ones and the optional microterry ones.

Lucy's Hope Chest - we have one AIO from them, and it's excellent. It is one of the few Medium-sized diapers that still fits Evelyn well. We have a small fitted too, but it's really small, so we didn't get to try it properly. Stop it - you're going to make me order more! I wonder if she'll sew in the soaker if I ask....

Karen, lots of people complain about the print selection at Tykies. I love their prints. What can I say? I have, er, different taste.

Evelyn gets tiny spots when we don't wipe her buk and drool off her face quickly enough.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations Annie!! Done, move on, don't EVER volunteer for THAT again (now that you know how hard it is!!!) and sista, stay sane! I don't know how you find time for this kind of stuff, honestly!!!





















































http://www.gbronline.com/entomatada/...uff/index.html

Jessi - you seen this? pretty cool price comparison!

Ok, been like three hours...sorry. :LOL Take care mamas! Andy

PS - Love the Batik 4 on Pg. 2 of Hope chest and the multi on page 4 (and the brown sun and dark purpple on 6, and the green dots on 3 ... YIKES NONONONONONONONONONONONONOOOOOOOOooooooooo........


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

My babies are so sweet. Violet is laying on the floor playing and Makai is "reading" a book about dinosaurs who recycle to her









Jessi - since you are the resident diaper stalker, could you grab me one of those Cloth Ease diapers. I'll pp you. I always miss everything because our time difference is so far behind.

Ok, let me pose this question to you all. I've been thinking about it for awhile, and I'm not sure if I should be concerned... Violet doesn't really laugh or babble yet. She's a very, very quiet baby. She has laughed maybe one or two times, but its very forced sounding and little sound comes out. So, I looked it up online to see if that is within normal range for her age. The little chart said its not, so to try and give her a home hearing test. Well, Makai and I just spent about the past 10 minutes clapping, yelling her name and making weird belly dancing calls behind her head to see if we could get a reaction. We got nothing. No flinching, no startling, no blinking, not even a still pose that would seem like she was listening. And she couldn't see us, so its not like she was distracted by that. She was just off in her own little world - chewing on her toy. I know it sounds totally paranoid, but its actually something dh and I have been thinking about for awhile now. I vaguely remember in my post partum hazr wondering if she could hear, but now I can't remember why I was thinking that? But then I forgot about it... I dunno, I suppose I'll retest her a few more times and if there is still no reaction I'll call the ped. Sorry, I don't know why I'm blabbing this to you all. I must sound like such a worry wort









Aloha!


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey mamas







Quiet afternoon over here ~ B's snoozing, T's gone to the office with Daddy for an hour or two. A million things I could be doing, but I'm enjoying my baby and some quiet time.

Andy, thanks bunches! I'll keep an eye out for a PM. Oh, I hear ya about the post office! Ugh... dread it. I haven't even been there since Brynn was a few weeks old. She didn't fuss, but it is SUCH a pro-fussy place to be! Geez, *I* almost want to start to fuss waiting in line! :LOL

Karen, sounds like a nice day over there too! I love the different ages also. I remember a friend asked me when Tess was about a year old what my favorite stage is, and I said "now". And that's true ~ it's always the "now" stage. With each girl, I love where they're at in the moment and how each day is a time for new discoveries. I so fondly remember Tessa's babyhood, but I love her as a little girl so much.

Oh, Happy Victoria Day to Pam (and any other Canadians or Canadian-friendly folk out there!) This was always the big camping weekend, especially in Ontario. I hope you are having a good long weekend! It feels Worlds away here, but I'm keeping in touch listening to CBC Radio and hearing about the Queen's visit to my hometown (Edmonton). Apparently it's raining cats and dogs there!

Jessi, the rank thing is covered in a training philosophy called "Nothing in Life is Free" It's basically a non-confrontational way of reducing and preventing dominance or dominance aggression in dogs. You can give your dog all the affection and play time you want, but the key is that it is on YOUR terms. The dog does not initiate play or attention. You call the dog over and have it sit, then heap on the love







. Dogs are fed after people, they don't go on furniture/beds, etc. It probably sounds a lot harsher than it is, but we've had huge success with it and have a much happier dog (seriously, she'd POUT before when she was p'd off with us!) and incredibly well behaved. A lot more fun for all of us, really. We enjoy her and play with her, and she knows that we are alpha.

Jess, love the pics! I agree, it's not how I pictured you ~ I definitely had dark hair in mind. You are a lovely family









Annie, congrats on the yearbook being done!!!! I'd love to see it, if you'd like to send it my way









Az, holy moly your MIL is a piece of work! Sheesh! I agree, you've done all you can & I would just leave it. What a pain in the butt!

Ah, B awakens! Later Mamas


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Rain? Is it raining?
Another big one something like 175 mm in some parts. Don't know how much we got here. And we already broke our May precip record a while back with another 100 mm storm.
Oh, and our wipers have been broken since the end of April, so we can't go anywhere.

3 opihi- does Violet ever startle with any kind of noise? You might want to get her checked out...

I know this is long past with the rest of you, but I'm wondering about making a mei tai style wrap from a bedsheet... I checked out mamatoto, but I know there are some other links as well... It came up the other day when I left my maya at my sis's. I'd like to have another carrier, esp some way to get her on my back.

We are getting some serious teeth here. Those white spots are probably calcium deposits on the gum. When teeth come in, they usually form a clear, straight line in the gum (I think we're getting a lower right centre tooth). We picked up hylands tabs last week, and they're working great for us, which is good cuz I wasn't as crunchy with dd1 and we went through several bottles of infant advil with her teething







:

yuck on the biting dogs and rude (still) mil's. Somedays I *wish* mine would ignore me!

I'm getting excited about my upcoming Pampered Chef party - I'm saving up for a bunch of stoneware, and we're having a mexican theme. 

I just checked out some new books. "Punished by Rewards" by Alfie Kohn (good but long) and Elizabeth Crary's "Love and Limits", which is short and concise but relies on rewards, consequences, and praise, but otherwise has some good stuff in it. It was listed in "Adventures in Tandem Nursing" so I thought I'd check it out.

This week is our Anniversary, but we can't go out like planned. For about half a year I was saying we were going to go to the city (where we lived until last Fall) to a mexican restaurant I like. Well, dd2 won't take a bottle, and since it's an hour and a half one way, we'd be gone for a long time. My consolation prize was a nice restaurant in our town, but we can't even afford that!

You know, tonight dh kinda upset me. I'm not sure how to bring it up, but I don't like the way he acted with dd1. She pooped her pants, and he got way more upset with her than I think is ok. It reminds me of a time when I was a bit older than her and I had an accident and I had to wash my own pants in the sink. Remembering how I felt then made me cry. I couldn't take over right away bc I was nursing dd2, but as soon as I could I traded.

I know poop stinks and no one likes to clean it up, but she's not even 3! He was giving her a hard time about the fact that she should have gone to the potty, it was all over her, it stunk, I mean his tone of voice wasn't always as harsh as it has been sometimes, but I was just sitting on the sofa crying, I tried to implore him to be gentler, but I just couldn't get the words. We've decided to take a laid back approach to swearing, but I hate it when he tells her to screw off, as he does sometimes, though *this was at a different time and had nothing to do with the potty*

I know I'm not always nice to her either, and I'm working on that, but that makes it hard to talk to him about it, I don't even know where to begin. I want him to read a couple parenting books, but he's not really interested in them...

ok vent over.


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

Really fast--DD is sleeping and DS is munching, getting ready for a nap, too (cross fingers, ha ha) . . .

Annie, I'd like to see your yearbook, too! To work on that with two little kiddos and a brand-new baby, wow, you are amazing! And I understand your question about Violet's hearing ability. You aren't a worry wart! And if you are, heck, you're in really good company.







My kiddos had their hearing tested about a day or two after they were born. They both passed the test, but I still worried for the longest time if DD could hear me or not. The test didn't gauge a response, just really checked to see if the ear itself worked. She wasn't very responsive to sound, and often still isn't (like you know how you're supposed to shake a rattle and the baby would turn their head? nope). And she still hasn't laughed, but makes a big breathless grin when something is funny. I decided she could hear when I realized that every time the floor squeaks she wakes up.







I think she just didn't respond (and still often doesn't) because she was kind of her in own little baby-mind. Do you have a similar test you can try? Do noises rouse her when she's sleeping? Way to go for being on the ball and paying attention to your baby. You know that so many parents don't ever even consider a hearing problem until their kiddos are toddlers and aren't talking.

And neither of my babies, until recently, gave me a lot of eye contact. Even now, sometimes they just won't look my way. I wonder if part of it has to do with the fact that they might find us a little overwhelming? Or maybe _under_whelming is more like it. :LOL

Andy, DD isn't much into rolling over, nor is DS. DS did roll over a couple of times when he was small, but I guess he forgot how to or something, because we haven't been able to repeat it! He did somehow roll over from back to tummy the other day, but of course he hasn't done THAT again, either.







And DD, little DD has done neither. DH and I call her "the blob." She's just really happy to just sit back and chill out, thinking about who-knows-what, and making all manner of the craziest baby noises. Kinda worrisome, sometimes, but she seems happy, anyhow, & pretty mellow.

I hear her, uh-oh


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

just a quickie here:
Annie- since Violet was born in the hospital, she surely had her hearing tested (it's a state law). if no one said anything then..... However, mama instincts should Always be listened to, even the paranoid ones. after all, you are spending 24/7 with her.









Pam- yk, parenting is HARD work! maybe you and dh can come up with some gentle ways of dealing with frustrating kid behavior. I know that we try hard, but also end up apologizing a lot to our kids. sometimes insanity takes over.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi guys - real quick... Pam: hugs mama! Stuff comes up over here that brings up those feelings in me, too. My dh would never read a parenting book, just goes w/his own style, which i think is sometimes really harsh. like you, I can lose my cool, too, so who am I to say... some stuff just tickles the sad bone more than other stuff. kwim? I think just tell him that it hurt you to hear her being scolded that way...leave it at that. If he brings up the "you do it too" thing just say yeah, working on that! That's where I've been lately. Good luck!

Annie - if she doesn't startle to noise, I would have her checked asap. All it means is learning sign language early, at this stage, which would be so good for the boys anyway! Also it means that she will communicate earlier, because babies can sign by about 8-10 months, whereas most can't use vocal cords until 18-24 mos. (w/the rare kid earlier or later, 'course). If she does startle, w/out vibrations - i.e. no stomping or anything, just noise - then she's just a quiet kid, most likely. There's plenty of them around, so not too unusual. She should be making SOME noise, and if she doesn't startle I think you've possibly caught a hearing deficiency nice and early. Since there's nothing you can do to 'fix' that kind of problem, try not to get too upset - be as positive as possible so the boys take it in good stride. Big big big big BIG hugs, tho. Never easy to confront these type of things. And we're ALWAYS always always here to listen to you. 'kay?!

ok, babe is done - gotta go. Andy


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Oh







Ann. I hope everything is ok with Violet. DS was a fairly quite baby, I do remmver him laughing though (he might have benn older, his babyhood is a jumble for me) I know that he didn't do much babling or bby talk. At 2 he may have had the vocabulary of a 1 year old. He had some pretty bad speech problems. At almost 7 (9 days) he's still very hard to understand, even for me. And he gets speech almost everyday at school. So maybe she's just speech deleyed? I'd try the at home hearing test again soon and if its the same thing I'd give a ped a call. If its something serious you'd want to catch it sooner than later. Then again it may be nothing. I hope everything is ok


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, this is bad: join Lucy's Hope Chest yahoo group and she has fabrics that are EVEN BETTER! Aaaaah! And what is more, the clothing section on her site has tons of darling things she'll make from the same fabrics aaaaaaaaah and the prices are great! And it's 15% off for $100 - I'm going to be very bad.

On to really important things:
Annie, Evelyn doesn't respond to clapping or rattling or other sounds when she's awake. She does startle at really loud noises like a pan dropped on the floor. She doesn't usually wake for loud noises, either. I figure she's a visual learner. Have you dropped a pan around Violet?

Somebody asked whether I'm this happy IRL - yep! Almost always cheerful and bubbly.

Kathy, I'm with you on the favorite stage. So far, Evelyn gets better and better every day.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Ok well, they did test her hearing in the hospital and it was fine, but from what I've been reading that doesn't really mean much.

I just tried slamming our big heavy wooden door behind her back four times, very hard and loud (my ears are ringing) and I got a blink, but no startle. Then I laid her down, back to the door, because I thought she might not be startling because I was holding her, and got no reaction at all. She didn't even turn her head. Next, I'm going to slam it while she's napping and see if she wakes up. I guess that will be the tell tale sign, huh? I did make her a ped. appt. for tomorrow.

Tiger - Violet is a big blob like that too. I think sometimes the little chubber wubbers tend to be like that for longer. Enjoy it - my boys were both up and walking by nine months. Babyhood goes by so fat- I'm relishing this blob stage. She can do it for as long as she wants!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Oh ya you ladies are bad bad bad posting those diaper talk. I actually could use some more fitteds but I'm trying to use more prefolds and flats so I can buy lots of wool







but some of those prints are pretty tempting at lucy's hope chest. I bought wipes from her awhile back and they're really nice

Pam dh's can sometimes be like that, but we mamas can too. Maybe he's feeling stressed? Is dd potty trained? Or just kinda? I would just tell him how you feel unpassionatly. Tell him that you know you've been doing it too but you're trying to stop and you could use his help. Also that you're not mad at him and that you know he's trying to do his best but next time why don't you try x y or z? We've had ALOT of those types of talks here. And I've found that when I approach it like that, even if I have to wait a few days the message gets across.
Have you tried leaving parenting books around? I leave books in the bathroom with pages marked dh will look at them on his own while hes "occupied". I tell him a little bit about them but thats about it. He'll look more into books now and pop out with things from them now and again surprising me. He never tells me thathe treads them though


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3_opihi*
Tiger - Violet is a big blob like that too. I think sometimes the little chubber wubbers tend to be like that for longer. Enjoy it - my boys were both up and walking by nine months. Babyhood goes by so fat- I'm relishing this blob stage. She can do it for as long as she wants!

Not always true, ds was a chunky guy and he was walking by 10mths. He was 18lb 4oz and 25" when he was 4mths old


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

I know...I just thought about that. The boys were both 20 pounds at this age. Blame my logic on lack of sleep


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

dd was young to walk, full out tackle run at 10 mos., but I don't think Ori will. He's just as lean as a bean, even skinnier than dd was at this age (the aio's we have JUST fit him now, they fit her at 1 wk), but he's just floppy and doesn't have much desire... Those books, btw, also say that baby should be interested in toys and such by now, and Ori could honestly care less. He's spun the spinny thing on his swing like three or four times, and he's done w/that. The other ones we've tried hold no interest for him. He likes his mobile, and napkins! LOL!

On swaddling: we did for a looong time. Just recently we swapped him into a sleep sack that has sleeves (which I initially sewed shut so he was truly in a sack, but Jerry didn't like that so now his arms go in the arms, but they're way too big and he just flops them around and STILL can't get his fist in his mouth...what the point is I don't know...) and a zip and no legs, just a sack. Also have one that has no sleeves, but I like the one w/sleeves better.

I do know that OT's will swaddle w/both arms in first, then one arm in, and then just the body (under the pits), and then nothing, but I didn't think Ori needed it after about 3 1/2 mos. Anyway, don't worry if he likes it - HBOTB says that some kids like it until 6 mos+.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

My other boys were blobs.... chubby blobs and both walked at 14 months. Luka is different so far. He seems much more compelled to GO. we'll see.

Annie- I think your best bet is to just take her to the ped. Whatever you find with door slamming, you'll probably still wonder. whatever the outcome, she's lucky to have a mama like you









I forgot what else I was gonna say.....


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah, I think the ped is our best bet. I tried dropping a pan by her head, and got a blink, but no look of concern or startle, and just now I slammed the door by her head while she was sleeping and got nothin. I think I'm just freaking myselft out, she's probably fine. I'm glad the appointment is tomorrow, though!

Ok, I'm definitely getting some of those lucy's hope chest! I have to get the pink surfer one, and the purple blossoms. Right? (and the dolphin's and the batiks....







: )


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Karen - I've been meaning to ask! How did the boys like Spanish?


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3_opihi*
I have to get the pink surfer one, and the purple blossoms. Right? (and the dolphin's and the batiks....







: )






























:























me too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3_opihi*
I think I'm just freaking myselft out

Yup. Don't worry - w/ two brothers she's probably just less sensitive then most babies!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

how did the boys like spanish? like from the au pair? didn't really happen. She brought them some workbooks and was teaching them conjugation. lame. I was trying to explain to her that I just wanted her to talk to them in spanish, but it didn't happen. oh well. they're still smart.

Oh, annie- you're BAD! you and Jessica! but now I have to get some for sure







actually, I was planning to, and even started a shopping cart, but got involved in the baby- what? baby? is this about a baby????


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

I've just been trying to read and catch up. My responses are going to be sooo far behind.
Lisa - sorry about your dog!
oh no.......... Torin just awoke from his nap. Took me a while to read!! hi to everyone!!


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Yep, Lucy's is one of *those* places that was recommended to me by a mama I know who makes her own fitteds and aios. They are her favorites beyond the ones she makes for her kids herself.

Went out for dinner, fish and chips, with friends of dh's from his last job. They are my parents age and they are some of my favorite friends. They just oooohed over Lauren, and she loved them too. Fun fun fun!

Annie, good to check it out, she's probably fine, and if she's not, I'll come teach you guys to sign!

Ok Lauren has been hanging out on the changing table for like 15 min all buckled in talking to the ceiling fan. Guess I should go put a diaper on her and go to bed.

G'nite mamas!

Lisa


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

I;m hiding in my room because the boys are doing math and forgetting everything they've learned over the past month.







: it's actually Ra'am whos having a hard time right now... probably didn't sleep enough at his sleep over. i can't deal though, so I left Luka on the floor with Noam and Ra'am at the table. I miss being able to hide like this whenever i want. usually I have to hide WITH luka.... just NOT the same!


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

continued from before.....
Jessi - sounds like a wonderful weekend. Did you want me to send the diapers to someone else (I know you had mentioned that) or should I send them back to you??
Laura - at our NICU, I tried to snuggle the babes as much as possible. The nurses there LOVED the babies, if that makes you feel any better. During the night shift, we HELD them A LOT because we had more time. But, we were definitely IN LOVE with the babes. We also had a volunteer who would hold and feed the babies. She was great - she was in her 80's and had been there for 20 years.
Jess - loved the photos!!
Karen - glad Luka's happy again........
Az - glad dd felt a little better. Sorry about the MIL. Mine can be tough at times as well. I hope you find a way to resolve it. It sounds as if you have done all you can from your side.
Annie - I hope all goes well at the ped's office.
Torin is napping again and its almost 7pm. Last night, he stayed up until close to midnight. Then today, he slept until 10am!!!!! oh well...... at least he sleeps fairly well when he finally does sleep!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

nak morning mamas! Karen - sorry 'bout the spanish. guess it was worth a try, maybe it's set up something good for them in their future learning. what kind of math is ra'am doing? some kinds weren't much fun for me, gotta admit...

mary torin skipping naps? ori is, but then last night he did sleep 4h. 15min... a good trend!!!

well, me and my early rising babe are gunna go xfer to the couch cause i'm distracting him here. drag.


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Annie- sure hope she's ok, maybe noises just don't startle her who knows but at least you are getting her checked out! My brother is deaf and it took my mom over 2 years for docs to believe her and to properly diagnosed him but that was 30 yrs ago.

Oh LHC, damn you gals I got that site out of my head and now you bring it up. Shame on you! must resist temptation........

Mary- thats nice to hear







I know there are some nice nurses out there and I meet a few in our NICU but overall they would feed baby them plop them back in. They spent most of their time just sitting around and gossiping away. I did have one primary nurse in the beginning who was wonderful and she did spend time w/Megan but that was in the beginning where she couldn't be out much to begin with but them she got moved. I remember one day Megan was extremely irritated (they restricted feeds and I know she was hungry) and I was holding her and rocking her but had to leave cuz of shift change, so i had to put a hungry crying baby in her crib. It broke my heart, when I was allowed back in she was still crying









Well my dh came home yesterday and says he's sick, again! he had this annoying cough for months and just got over it and now he's got it again. Plus I know I'm coming down with something and I can tell my body is trying to fight it off, my body usually wins but last time it didn't. Plus the weather here sucks, it's like the 2nd coldest May on record. Rainy and gloomy, I want sun!


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Good Mornign All,

Thanks for the replies on swaddling. Will just can't calm down sometimes, so we will just keep on doing it. Em was the same way. He was so laid back in the beginning so we thought he wouldn't need it, but since the surgery, he has been more jerky with his movements.

Diapers - HA! (meant in the nicest way) I can resist the temptations! Since we only use AIOs, it is easier for me to not go to the sites you are all talking about. I can totally see myself getting swept up in the temptation. I am buying a couple more of the kind we use so that I have a bigger stash when he gets bigger. I only have about 18 of the large/toddler size, and I don't like a couple that I have, so I am buying some onesize. That way, I can use them now too. I am going to sell the bumkins, and the prowrap AIO that I have. The bumkins just don't hold in poo, and the Prowrap in AZ is way too hot! I am bummed though, it was a great dipe.

Annie - Good luck with the ped. I'm sure it will all be okay.

Karen - Good luck with the homework. I hope they got better. Almost near the end of the school year though, so that's something to look forward to.

We had a rough nightl. Will woke up screaming like he was in pain several times. Not sure what the deal was, but he went back to sleep okay. Didn't need to nurse until 3:30 or so. Luckily Em is a good sleeper and doesn't wake up when he is crying.

Gotta go get ready for work. See you all this evening!


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Ah yes, Nicole is the Little Lambs person. Hmm, I don't even have one of those.

Mary, just send them back to me. I want to sell some of them, and if anyone else wants to try small-to-medium dipes, I will mail them out. Did you like any of them?

Lucy's Hope Chest! I ordered one AIO, one fitted, and some clothing. These are the cutest and we get to choose from all her fabulous woven fabrics:
Bubbles

Annie, let us know what you learn today at the ped!

Laura, that NICU sounds sooo awful. Leaving for shift change? I hate how hospitals force moms and babes to conform to their schedule, instead of the babe's. Thank you for caring for Megan through all of that. Sorry about DH being sick again, yuck. Hope you don't get it.

Ebay is having a first-three-listings-free sale for new sellers, today - thursday only. I need to get off my butt and list some of the diapers I don't like.

Karen, are you looking forward to summer vacation, or dreading it?

Spanish: DH and I try to speak Spanish to Evelyn a little bit, the small amount we know. We read her the little "Ve, Perro! Ve!" book. I find myself telling the cars in front of me, "Vayan, perros, vayan! Ya esta' en verde." (Go, dogs, go. It's green already.)


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessitron*
Mary, just send them back to me. I want to sell some of them, and if anyone else wants to try small-to-medium dipes, I will mail them out. Did you like any of them?









me I'd love to try some diapers. I can take a look in my bigger sizes bag and see if there's anything you'd like to try.

Ann please let us know whats going on with Violet. She's prob just sitting there thinking "what is this crazy lady doing, if I pretend she's not there maybe she'll stop"

Karen hiding with a baby is definatly not as much fun.

We don't swaddle anymore. We did for a couple of months but then it seemed to make her angry. Elizabeth is a very outspoken baby.

I've got to get doing thediaper laundry. I've been trying to stretch out time between diaper laundry but its just not happening. Poor dh gets up almost an hour early so hecan do diaper laundry every morning. I've got a load in the dryer that he did and the other bag is almost full. I wouldn't mind spening a day doing a few loads of diaper laundry but we just can't.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Az, is it a shortage of diapers, or a shortage of time to change the laundry that limits how long you can go between diaper laundries?
I'll send you some after Mary sends them back to me and I pull out the ones I want to sell. Miss E will get some good wear out of them.

Lucky me - MIL does diaper laundry, at least one small load per day, and all I do is match the parts up and put them in the drawer. That's the fun part. She really keeps up with all the laundry; it's amazing.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

its a shortage of diapers and I really don't want to buy more becasue one of these days she's going to outgrow those smalls. Poor baby spent a good chunk of the day yesterday in premium prefolds almost doubled over becuase of the funeral we didn't get to the diaper laundry


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

I just gave Luka Andy's nursing necklace. That's usually a no-no. it causes him great frustration. it never does what he wants it to do- i.e. stay in his mouth. thing is he's obsessed with it. sigh....

Jessica- tons of little lambs AIOs on ebay. sold in lots of 2. I think they're brand new too. you need more diapers.

Ra'am is doing fractions and percentages in math. I know it's hard. I'm just hoping he can get the IDEA of what it is. he wasn't and that's why I've been frustrated. but I think he's finally getting it. Noam is understanding it already, but he has one of those math brains.

oh that didn't last long w/the necklace. he's pissed now. he has a temper. when he gets mad about a toy, he drops it, and then he opens his mouth in preparation for a scream, his face gets all red and hot and then out it comes- LOUD. and he's inconsolable. lucky it lasts all of 20 seconds, but it's major. something to look forward to in the future....

summer is generally good here. all the other kids are available for play. of course that means that the kids next door are here all the time and after awhile there are fights (not physical). we're going away for 3 weeks this summer anyways- leaving in a month, so we'll be busy.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Karen, bad! I do not need more diapers! I have about forty in use at the moment, not counting prefolds. Sounds like Luka has quite a personality already. Where are you going for three weeks?


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

you do need more.... nana wants to wash less









we're going on a grand journey. 1 week in the Bay Area- which will consist of sleeping in 3 different homes of friends (i.e crazy). 1 week in Nantucket with dh's parents (ie being taken care of and mellow), and 1 week in LA w/ my parents. gotta show off the baby!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi Ya'll! Jess - the more diapers you have the more honest it is to say that each was part of a 'large rotation' which has trade value - it's INVESTMENT! Each diaper is worth more the more diapers you have!!! Cool, huh! You need more diapes







How did you do your order? There's a thing on the website that says not to pay right away, but then there's no other way to build the cart...I finally sent her an email. The bubbles is so cute for a girl, but I didn't love it for a boy. I don't know why...my own social bias? Thinking of it, I do dress him in blue a lot (and green, and red, and whatever I've got in yellow). Anyway, I ordered the shorts in the batik #4 YEA!!!

Annie :







:

Nicole- some people say babies can remember surgeries...I don't really think they can 'remember' it, but he may be having some of that...or gas :LOL

Laura - do you sign? Do your kids? We don't, but wish we did. I've been thining of doing it with Ori, but didn't w/Beca. Maybe she'd be into learning it too. I saw a kit w/cd's etc. on the tp for about $50. I thought about it but...

That's so sad about the hospital...







It's such a sad world that doesn't trust mamas or babies. We are SO not out to rip off the world.

Ya know, my dh was sick a ton for like 4 yrs. He's just now getting better (in time for the move and a renewed allergy response to new env'tl stimuli), as in he's not sick \every month for a week (I swear it was menstrual sympathy







). drag. All I can say is DRAG! It's so not fun. at least the kids I can nurse and they pretty much HAVE to take whatever I want them to to boost immune or whatever. Dh is such a pain like that.

Karen - Yah - Ori does that delay howl too. and then it's such a HOWL like I've never heard from a well fed, well loved baby. Such a mashugana. He's having a sleepy day, which works well for me! It's gloomy and rainy here, so sleep is good. I'm going to go curl up w/ a tea and Funke's Thief Lord (thought I'd start at the beginning) and enjoy a moment of calm before the bus arrives, the baby wakes, and all hell breaks loose.

Just a quick note, before I split tho, I FINISHED THE POUCH!!! It's ok - I blew the french seam, did it backwards so it's not very pretty. sad. But I have another piece of this fabric I could use... I have yet to try it out, but I can just feeeeeel my carrier stash growing! YEA!!!

Returned the pump today. I have about 10 babysits worth of stash that will last until October - if the power doesn't cut out for too long...

Lisa - how's it going with Zoe? Pepcid? Diet? Sanity/sleep/nursing? You seem quite busy these days...


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi all,

Well, our visit is today. Thanks for the well wishes. I showed her to my mom and dh and they both agree with me that there is something going on. So, at least I'm not alone in my worry wartedness.

So, which prints did everybody get? I have it narrowed down to about 10, and I want to get about 5 :LOL

My grandma sent me a fairly large birthday check. Is it sad i want to use some of it to buy diapers?

Oh Laura, you've been through so much. I can not begin to understand how hard it all was for you. All I can give is mucho cyber hugs, and tell you what a HUGE inspiration you are to all of us. To keep strong with your (awesome) parenting ideals within the face of the medical community is a HUGE accomplishment and takes a very dedicated mama. You so rock!!! And so does Megan, of course. And dh and sis. You guys must be a really cool fam irl.

Lisa- how is Zoe? My sister's name is Zoe, btw, and so is our cat. Actually, our cat's name is Ginger Zoe Aiden Firecat thunderstorm. But we usually call her Zoe. The neighbors thought she was a (really nice and friendly, hmmm..)stray and started feeding her and letting her in, and they named her George. SO that's what they call her, hmph.

Jess -diapers are an investment. Makai had about 10 SOS. When I sold them off I got about 30, whereas if I had had a larger rotation, I could've gotten over a hundred. The more you have the better...of course, then it gets to a certain point, but you know what I mean!

Ok, well I don't know what else to write. We should all skype each other someday and talk irl, or would that be too weird and we'd all just be sitting there -HA!

Andy- Allright, you are on your way to crafty mamaness!!!! Show us pics ok!!! I keep meaning to tell ya - no knitting stuff yet, but if you sent it parcel post it sometimes takes quite a while to get here.

I'll keep you all updated







Love and Alohas!


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey mamas, yah, it seems busy.

Poor Zoe, she's all sad and depressed. We're feeding her asprin and antibiotics and giving her as much supervised time w/o the big cone collar on as we can. But she still says it sucks to be her.

Lauren is yelling at her toys, she pulled one of the toys off the baby gym this morning and she's trying SO HARD to roll over with her big padded diaper butt.

This morning I went back to work and packed up about 1/2 of my stuff, at least the stuff that wasn't being used by the kids. I'm going back next week to get another load, and then the last week of school for some. Hopefully it won't be as hard as the first school I left, I needed an entire van to move that stuff.

Lauren is getting angry with the toys now, I think she needs a nap.

Pepcid dose was only adjusted a tiny bit but we got a new bottle, and I think it's really a stale vs fresh issue, not a dose issue now.

Took my parents to the airport today too, they are off to Florida for a week. Lucky them, it's COLD here this week, only in the 50's.

Today is dh's 31st bday. We had McDonalds for lunch to celebrate.

I sign, plan to start in the next few weeks with Lauren. I worked in special ed prek w/babes 6 mos-3 yrs in college, and we signed w/all those kids - amazing how much they understood and used before they talked.

Going to put Lauren down for a nap (I hope, I need to get groceries).

Lisa


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

I'm thikning of you and Violet today, Annie!! I hope the visit goes well. Maybe she has a buildup of wax in her ears or something like that. Or maybe y'all are just too loud for her!

At Lucy's I got 3 fitteds with the surfboard print, dophins and geckos. The batiks were nice, but I went for animals


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

Mary, never worry about being behind. I'm always like a week behind in replying to the posts. Everybody is so gracious about it, though.









Just got back from the 4-mo well-baby with the twins. They turned four months yesterday. DD is 16 lbs, DS is 15.1. They're both 24 and 3/4". The doc was looking them over (poor DD bawling as soon as we walked into the exam room . . . she wanted a nap, not a cold white room with an ugly green Martian cartoon wallpaper border!), and suggested that at some point the babies would start getting really hungry, like milk just wasn't enough, and they would be eating like every hour. Then, he said, they would need some cereal.

Now, I don't know about you, but rice cereal doesn't strike me as particularly filling. Nor does it seem like a typical baby just starting to eat would really eat enough cereal--or anything else--to feel suddenly full and satisfied. Does this kind of advice make sense to any of you? It just seems a little wrong for some reason. Hmm.

I'm eating lunch and DS just woke up and is acting silly.

Nicole: We still swaddle DS when he has a bad night. It really helps him get organized. We just use a small blanket of gauze fabric, since it's kind of hot to be using anything heavier. White noise while he sleeps helps a lot, too. And both kiddoes have the screamies like yours, for maybe like the past two weeks. In fact, I was rocking DD earlier this afternoon and she screamed directly into my right ear. It didn't wake her up, but I sure did start paying a lot more attention! Sometimes DS wakes up really sad, like _Old Yeller_ kind of sad. Then, once he's really awake, he's happy and fine, as if nothing ever happened. Guess those synapses are just busy.

Lisa, I guess they never put out the webcast for your story? I keep checking and I haven't seen it. (But now I know all about the kittens that got thrown out the window of a moving car!) Last night I had on the white noise for DD while I rocked her. I was piping it from my computer to the radio in the living room--the radio static sometimes picks up other stations at sunrise and sunset. So we're in the dark, rocking and shushing, and I take the mouse and oh-so-quiete-ly I visit the station's web page. Click, I go to the webcast page, and suddenly this SUPER LOUD streaming video comes on. In my surprise I couldn't think how to turn it OFF, and so I started fumbling for the remote for the stereo, which of course I couldn't find, so I wound up running and turning down the volume myself. DD's eyes were wide open, and her eyebrows were like, "what they hey, mama?!?" :LOL I never have the audio turned on when I use my computer so I didn't realize anything was really playing the last time I visited that page. Tonight when I'm playing my white noise from the computer I'll just read a book--anything that won't scare me half to death when it starts talking to me!

Does anybody know why my babies smell good enough to eat? Is it just my hormones making it seem that way, or do they really smell that good to other people, too? I mean, DD&DS smell downright DELICIOUS! I commented on their smell to DH, and he said oh, he didn't know, he thought they smelled kinda sweaty. Then he asked if I had been eating enough, lately? :LOL

Oh, well.









Alright, better go. Hope everyone is having a good day, that are babies are happy and well, and that poor Zoe is rapidly on the mend. I'm going to wrap up my lunch . . . and enjoy a yummy baby!


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Wow 3 weeks Karen, thats one whirlwind vacation.

Andy-I only know basic signs and all the insulting ones, lol. My brother reads lips well so thats what worked for us. I tought K some basic signs, thats about it.

Lisa- sorry about Zoe poor doggie







celebrated w/Mcd's huh?









Annie- hope it is something like wax or fluids. Thxs actually i think we r kinda boring family irl

ok couldn't resist temptation I saw an unicorn print at LHC, me thinks i may need one


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

LHC - I ordered with the cart, then waited for her email. She responded that night, and I need to re-choose one fabric because the woven won't work for the shirt/pants set. I suppose she'll send an invoice once it's all settled.
I picked fabrics from the yahoo group: knit roses (a dress and matching AIO), purpleblackbutterflies (fitted), misty butterflies woven and asian pink woven (bubbles). If I had a boy he'd get a bubbles suit in Blue Alien. It's an insta-join yahoo group, not one where the moderator has to approve you.
Laura, that unicorn print is be-a-utiful.

Andy, that's a good point about the rotation! Currently my rotation has dipes that get used 1-2 times a day and dipes that hardly ever get used. The little fishies and tykies are my faves, followed by Little Beetles.
Remembering surgeries - I wonder about the "conscious sedation" they use now on adults and whether some part of me remembers my little surgery and is traumatized by it. I don't feel traumatized, not now.
What is that about "just in time for the move?" Are you moving? Did I miss something?
Good job on the pouch!

Annie, no, it's perfectly cromulent to spend your birthday money on diapers. Anything that makes us enjoy changing diapers is money well spent!
Hilarious about the neighbors adopting your cat! Ginger Zoe Aiden Firecat Thunderstorm George.
What is skype? I agree that if we were all on webcam or something, it would be tough knowing when to talk.

Lisa, it's a sign that you're a good teacher, that you have so much stuff in the classroom.

DH is trying to teach Evelyn signs. He has this tiny little book that Nana found at a resale shop. He shows her signs for things like "elephant" and "dance." Not the most useful signs.

Tiger, great job feeding those nice big twins! Funny story about the radio.

Mmm, babies do smell delicious! I pretend to eat Evelyn and sometimes she laughs.

Az, I packed up some diapers to send. Why send out a few diapers when I could send... twenty-four? :LOL and a few bits of clothing as a bonus. And Karen, you're getting something funny for Luka.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Argghh!
I lost my post (my mouse fell over and froze the comp)

I was saying something about cereal...

Oh yeah:
1. Watch out for cereals with formula or cow's milk added to them, Heinz is one of the better for additives. However, they've all been overprocessed to the point that they're barely even food.
2. The iron in iron fortified cereals is actually not as efficiently used as that available in breastmilk, and it interferes with the absorption of the better bm iron
3. With dd1, we didn't know a lot of this and went with cereals, but with dd2 we're planning on ripe bananas etc.

Thoughts with Violet

All this talk of diapers :-(
With dd1 I didn't have the money for a lot of fancy diapers, and now with dd2, I have enough so I can't justify buying more, esp when we're super broke.

I wrote a song:

I wish I were a cloth-diaper hyene
Fancy diapers for my sweet baby!
Oh I wish I were a cloth-diaper hyena
Everyone would be green with envy!"

(tune: oscar meyer weiner song)

Lisa: hope your pooch heals and good luck getting your stuff!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Pam, you're a goofball! :LOL

Well, I was bad and I ordered nine LHC dipes. We have no fitteds right now, and the prefolds are way too tight on V with a snappy, so we actually NEED diapers really badly right now, (I've been using the wonderoos on both Kai and V) I figure why not make them super cute! I've never ordered custom diapers before, so I'm actually pretty excited!!! I got - pink surfer, giggles dolphin, purple blossom, blue ladybug daisy, lime sunflowers, blue multisuns, red hawaii, purple unicorn, giggles pink princess.

I liked those rompers too Jess. I was thinking about getting the aliens, but I've had so many boyish dipes, I thought it would be more fun to go all girly.

I still want to get a good butterfly dipe and a ballerina one. Any good recs?

Skype -is a free phone line. You just talk through the mic on the computer. I suppose you could set up a webcam too. http://www.skype.com/ My mama uses it for all her international conference calls, to Japan and New Zealand and such. Its pretty goofy to listen in on those calls, but its a really cool program.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Joyce, I can personally attest to the fact that rice cereal is NOT filling and is NOT yummy. NO matter what it's mixed with, be it breastmilk, formula, rice milk, water, or real milk. It tastes like mush.









OK now I'm *almost* tempted to go to LHC and look at the dipes. Of course if I get there, I might have to order them.

Lauren is officially in 6-9 month sleepers, she can't straighten her legs anymore in the 3-6. She's also wearing 9-12 clothes today, honestly I just think they are longer, the pants are no wider on her big fluffy butt.

School stuff - my first classroom (different city) I spent so much $$$ and made stuff too, it literally took me a cargo van and a car to move out of there. I had younger kids too, so lots more toys and stuff. This room, I filled 1/2 the van today, and I'm going to have to go back at least one more time, probably twice, and I have no clue where I am going to put all of it here at home, we have no storage. The good news is that a lot of the toys I bought for my first room are very cool and traditional preschool toys (no batteries) so at least Lauren will get to use them.

Thursday I'm having lunch with a friend who has a 17 month old and is due in Aug. They are also building a house (planning to move in Nov) and selling theirs, which is just nutty. So I sweetly offered to store all the baby stuff they weren't using right now and wouldn't need before the move - which is pretty much everything from 3 mos to a year - she's got a jumper, exersaucer, and some other noisy stuff that I'm going to pick up this week. Woohoo I like borrowing free things and then giving them back when we have no need for them!

I love my baby, she's the sweetest thing ever. And I've been thinking about all the new foods I had this weekend that weren't in the diet that she's been ok with... green beans, asparagus, salads, vinegar, wheat, deli turkey (special kind w/o nitrates and dairy in it), regular bread, french fries, beer battered fish, and more... woohoo!!!

Honestly, I had a suspicion that she has issues with beef, pork, eggs, and ?? and those things I have yet to try. So I'm eating a lot more, and just watching carefully for reactions now. The 3 weeks of super strict nothing really helped clear up any reactions and symptoms and she's so much happier.

I LOVE MY BABY!!


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Pam, that's hilarious!

Ann, ooo, pretty fabrics. What size did you order? I hope they fit her! I have a different kind of dipe in lime flowers. One of the dipes in Az's box is a blue sun print from LHC. I haven't seen any ballerina dipes but I'll keep my eyes out. If you get a cloth-ease, you could have it embroidered with one. On stalking - check her site first thing Friday morning and see what you can see. I probably won't be able to check it this week.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Yay Lisa! That rules. Great job on the crazy diet.

We give Evelyn tastes of stuff on our fingers. Yesterday she got all excited about chicken soup. She smacked her lips and licked them with her cute little tongue. It was adorable. Later she made a stinky fart and we blamed it on the chicken soup. (Did I already post about the chicken soup? I don't remember.)


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)

Pam I love your song!

All this talk of diapers makes me want to buy some too. Izzy is 14.5lbs and her fuzzybunz are getting tight in thigh.

I came home early today and I'm working from home. I missed my baby...kinda tough to work only one hand.

Karen that sounds like quite the trip. I love san francisco.

Andy yay on finishing you sling!

We started Ruby with cereal. She wasn't impressed so she didn't really take to solids til we started veggies and fruits. With Isabelle we'll wait till 6 mo and maybe start with bananas or sweet potatoes. I am interested though in the iron part. Rubys dr made big deal about this.

Hey did someone say they had an article about vax and autism? My fp is really hounding us on this and I would like to have a few articles to show why I want to wait.


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)

Also LHC is way dangerous...too cute.

My post from last night got lost but this is all I can remember was in that post:
Laura -I planned to have Isabelle at home, but Isabelle chose to be born on the bathroom floor. I would have preferred the bed. My tailbone hurt for a week afterward from being on hard tile floor.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Jess, search Mothering's site for "vaccination autism" and you'll get a whole list of their articles.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Yea Jessi new diapers are fun







Ann I had a custom diaper order once and I didn't know what to do with it I just said gn solid colors :LOL I feel bad if I want something special like I'm making someone work too hard, but I really do want the fancy stuff I'm just









I like hearing about everyone reading the Funke books I







her work. I've read all three that the book store has. I have to check and see if she has anymore. Andy do let me know how you like thief lord.

Yeah Joyce (that my mum's name btw) rice cereal is yuck







it look like grey paste and smells like something rotten. It certainly didn't fill ds up anymore, it did lessen his spit up though







personally if I had to eat it I'd be puking. Lisa did you really taste it? Personally I'm planning on waiting until Miss E can sit for solids

Pam







: great song

Miss E is doing a little better today, but that might also be becuase we've been home. Well dh is almost done cooking dinner


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Jess - here's the iron info. (this is an email from my ec list)

here we go
"Healthy, full-term infants who are breastfed exclusively for periods of 6-9 months have been shown to maintain normal hemoglobin values and normal iron stores. In one of these studies, done by Pisacane in 1995, the researchers concluded that babies who were exclusively breastfed for 7 months (and were not give iron supplements or iron-fortified cereals) had significantly higher hemoglobin levels at one year than breastfed babies who received solid foods earlier than seven months. The researchers found no cases of anemia within the first year in babies breastfed exclusively for seven months and concluded that breastfeeding exclusively for seven months reduces the risk of anemia. " from http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/vitamins/iron.html

iron levels in mom don't affect the iron in breastmilk http://tinyurl.com/cmuau
oh here's a better one from kellymom "Iron supplements taken by the mother will not increase iron levels in breastmilk, even if the mother is anemic. Anemia in the nursing mother has been associated with poor milk supply, however"
see here: http://tinyurl.com/9yzeu hope that helps


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info about the cereal, mamas! I also found this link: Kellymom Summary about Starting Solids . I needed your ammo in a big way. The Grandmas have been bugging me for weeks about starting these babes on solids, or at least cereal in a bottle.

I've never had the (dis)pleasure of tasting the cereal, but it sounds like fortified Cream of Wheat (made out of rice). So not appetizing. The thing that really got me, I think, and this is nothing against Cream of Wheat, but no way would I expect to find that stuff filling, why would it MAGICALLY satisfy my baby if it doesn't satisfy ME? If somebody wants baby to practice eating with something relatively harmless, then sure, whatever. But I have a hard time thinking it's some kind of wonderful 20th-century manna for babies. And I'm kinda bummed about my pedi--I thought he was more forward-thinking than to say such a blanket, counterintuitive statement. Bummer.

All I kept thinking about was Laura's MIL (or mom?), asking when Megan would start solids when she turned 6 mos. :LOL Well, their intentions are good.









Okay, gals, time to turn on the white noise and get Carmen ready for bed. I'll be checking in the morning so see how Violet's doing.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

trying to resize pics...

:LOL :LOL :LOL love the song Pam!! Now Beca is singing it over, and over, and over...









acc'd to LLL, if a baby continues to nurse on demand, they are getting sufficient iron in a FAR superior and more completely digestable form than any supplementation can offer. If nursing is no longer on demand, whether the baby is 7 mos or 12, they need to be getting sufficient iron in their food or by supplement (you can no longer guarantee how much they are getting via mm). Pretty simple







. If we keep nursing, they don't need to deal with the awful supplement (say the word slowly, very slowly...constapation...

Jessi - I meant the move we did to NY from Vancouver. He was just starting to be healthy when we left (3 yrs in Aug). Now he has allergies 9 mos of the year.









Still resizing...

Annie...I'm glad you've got some more support for this hearing test. It's a good thing, to have some help. HUGS!

Jess - I'm glad you went home to be w/your girl (s?). I guess Ruby is somewhere else? I hope you got some work done, tho!

Lisa - should I get the pack as is or wait for the next prototype...have you been helping? Will it be worth the wait? Glad Zoe is cranky - that's usually a good sign the patient is recovering :LOL . We love your baby too!









Joyce - HYSTERICAL about the volume! I've done that w/ori, too. The white noise and the alarm are on the same volume (can't seem to finda way to change that reality), and once in a while the alarm will come on really loud, as loud as the white noise (which is LOUD because we use it at night when dd is stumping around and showering and such)...scares the bejezuz out of me EVERY time (and yup - wakes the boyo too. 







). Glad to hear other mamas are falling for that one, too!

Rice cereal - bleh. We went straight to sweet pots and she took to them like crazy! If you do use cereal, use breast milk instead of water. Much yummier (tho still kind of bleh). Rice is actually kind of hard to digest, actually. Making the cereal co's a fortune, having all those doctors recommend it, but I'd rather support the organic farmers and get the organic sweet pots (better than yams, imo).

Karen - would you use taro as a starter food? Not that we could in NY, just curious...

puter baby!!
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...a/DSCF0074.jpg

my sweet babies...
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...arlsonlee1.jpg

Don't love tummy time, mama! (note: lack of fluffy tushie)
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...a/DSCF0050.jpg

I TOLD you, I DON'T love tummy time!!!








http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...a/DSCF0051.jpg

I hope these come out w/out being giGANtuan...anyway, that's enough from me. Time to go be useful around here, for a while (LOL!) Take care mamas! Andy


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Andy, the pack AS IS is really cool. Did she write back to you yet? Ask her about it, I know the shape of the carrier won't change, but the how of attaching the blanket might.

Honestly, if you can sew on a hook and eye, you could make your own blanket. Heck, I'm going to make one out of fleece just to try, since I don't think it will offer any structural support. Maybe I'll figure it out and mail you one and you'll just have to put that hook and eye on for yerself!

If you don't wait, you can probably send it back for the extras later, I know as a "tester" I can upgrade mine when the final is out, but I think I have my own solution... see if this makes sense - make a blanket that hooks/snaps/fastens somehow. Then attach a hood to the top, like the ergo, and a strap behind the hood. SO, you take it off, fold the hood to the inside of the blanket, fold up the carrier, wrap the blanket around, snap/hook/fasten it top/bottom using the same hooks that you attach it to the carrier, and then you've got it folded into a little purse with a handle. I CAN do that! I will make millions! Muhahahaha! :LOL

Lauren is rolling around on the floor again, I have 10 min. left of ER to watch, why I got hooked on the show after years of not watching I'll never know, and then we're off to bed.

Lisa


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey Lisa - thanks... I'm thinking snaps ('cause I bought some for something else and now I have them). I quite like snaps, generally. Hard for babies, but not too hard one handed adult (think nursing bra). She did write back, said I could have the current for $35 or the new for ??? when it's ready (to test). So it didn't sound like I'd be getting a prototype as such, and therefore might not beeligable for the upgrades (gosh, sounding more and more like a car!).
I love the wrap in a sac idea (esp. w/soft handle, LOVE that! I'd pay millions... ok, maybe not millions, but I'd pay! oh yeah, I was off being useful (signing up for ebay listings ha ha ha!). What do you do w/the hood/blanket when you aren't using them? Is there a pocket like the ergo, or ...


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi all. Too hot in my computer room to read stuff, but wanted you to know that Kaia was 13.2 ounces up from her last weigh in 12 days ago. That is over 7 ounces a week! Yeah!!! ANd she has been refusing the tail end of her supplements. This Goat's Rue stuff is working. Kaia is flipping back to side and front to back now, and has discovered her volume control (unfortunately while eating out at a nice restaurant with my aunt who had a bad headache)


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Andy, well I can't do snaps. Well I can do the sew on ones, but not the snap press variety. So if you get one now, and I figure out how to put the cover on, I'll make you one







But it's up to you to attach it.

Lauren has officially mastered rolling in the diaper. I fear she'll be crawling sooner than I am ready.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

CONGRATS Michelle! That's TERRIFIC!!! You are doing SUCH a great job! Hey - did you get the Nora Roberts in time for your trip? We're wishing wishing wishing for too hot here. cold and rainy. feels like october


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Jess- Yeah I would think the bathroom floor would be less comfy than a bed or couch.

Andy- love that blankie! oh yeah and that little babe on top of it to









Oh yes my lovely MIL comments. The other weekend I told her Megan was starting to get a tooth in and she said "well it's a good thing you aren't nursing, then. You wouldn't want to nurse with a baby with teeth"

















































:







:







:







: gee thanks MIL





















so I had to say "I still wish I would be able to nurse, the teeth aren't an issue, jeepers!"





















yeah I'm still a bit peeved from that comment. Not to mention my mom was happy to see me give her formula one day like thats a good thing









well since I can access my sewing machine finally, I found this sling I want to make. The directions seem simple enough for me.
http://sewing.2ya.com/ it's under asian baby sling, hope to get time this weekend to make it


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Oh thats great Michelle!! good going


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisa2976*
if you get one now, and I figure out how to put the cover on, I'll make you one







But it's up to you to attach it.

Sounds like a deal! I'll email her tonight.

Lauren has officially mastered rolling in the diaper. I fear she'll be crawling sooner than I am ready.

That's exactly how dd was. Faster than a bullet and harder to stop! :LOL


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey Karen - and anyone else who is selling on ebay - did you do the seller's account thing or the $5 ID Verify thing...


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Laura - that's a great link! Good luck w/the sling!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi all-

Andy- I'm not Karen, but I'll answer about the taro - yes, you can feed it to babies in mushed up form. Its called poi and everybody feeds it to their little critters as a first food. Its very nutritious and I'll gladly send you out a package of it if you'd like. Its somewhat of an aquired taste. Kinda sour, but you can add a bit of cinnamon or sugar, maple syrup whatever, and eat it like the haoles do!

Ok, so, ped appt. went not as well as I had hoped. She definitely isn't responding to noise. The doctor doesn't think she's responding as much to visual stimulation as much as she should either - I'm not so sure I agree with that. "Decreased social interaction" he's calling it. So, we're meeting with an occupational therapist on thurs. or fri. for further eval. She's also scheduled for a hearing test. Apparently the hospital didn't do one, or it got lost somewhere because there is no record of her having one. We're most likely going to have pay out of pocket for a private company to do the hearing eval, because the hosp. won't do it before 7 months - really stupid imo, since it seems like the sooner they catch this sort of thing the better.

I dunno, I'm sorta in shock right now. I was hoping to go in and get some reassurance, and the ol' worried mom bit, but instead there are more questions and more concerns. Its a lot to process.

Ugh, and Kobe has been such a butt today. He tried to fold up Makai in the baby bassinett and it smashed 6 of KAi's fingers to the point where they are cut and bruised. So that was an add on trip to the ped. Then he unbuckled Violet's car seat while I was driving and it tipped over!!! At the doctors office he was jumping around, couldn't sit still and was yelling, fighting with makai. I'm so mad at him right now.

The kids are watching a movie and I'm going to buy a few more diapers to make myself feel better.

Aloha


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I missed you guys! Haven't peeked in here since... Sunday? Saturday? It's been a rough weekend. Mike and I pretty much alternately screamed at, ignored, and muttered bitterly at each other since Friday night.







He got me started when my mom was here, and I ended up pissed at both of them, and I got super nasty at everyone in the house -- didn't want to hold the baby, told him to go get formula cause I was done, I was leaving. It wasn't pretty. I dunno if I actually have PPD, or if I just hate my life this much. He's just so totally helpless and clueless, and then he gets mean about it when I complain that I have to do everything for him on top of having to do everything for the baby, and I'm like futilely trying to take care of my mother/get her to take better care of herself... and I can only do it for so long before I meltdown. Well, now he's being nice to me again, probably because he wants sex. I suppose that's better than the usual whining for it and complaining.







: I think it may have gotten through to him tonight when I tried explaining once again that I can't feel anything, I'm broken, and he could at least go out and have good sex with someone else. I'll never be able to again. He thinks I should post here (like on Birth and Beyond, probably) and see if anyone can suggest anything. I'm like, what are they going to tell me? I'm pretty sure there's some nerve damage there. It's not like I can drink herbal tea and make it go away.









Um, now that that's off my chest, happy thoughts. Beatrice is 14 lbs 7 oz and 26" as of yesterday. I thought for sure she was at least 16 lbs. If I figured this right, she's been gaining just over 5 oz a week since the 2 mo visit. Is that good? They didn't seem concerned. Then again, they totally filled out the chart wrong, put her down as 26 cm! Whoa, she shrunk! :LOL

Our doc is cool. We talked about solids, and he said that they recommend waiting until 6 mo, longer if there are allergies, and he's had patients who waited until about 8 and it was fine. And he complimented the sling. Love having a ped who's married to a LLLLeader.









Definately teething baby here. Drool city, with occasional frantic chewing and crying. The Hylands seem to be working for us. 2 one hour and then 2 more an hour later knock her out, but then she spits up huge amounts when she wakes up. Then I gave her 2 the one morning and she spit up almost immediately, but calmed down. We did 1 at a time today and it maybe took the edge off a little bit, but no spit up. I dunno, I think when she's in that much pain, she's better off with the puking. I told Mike she's purging the bad humours or something (he was







about homeopathy being like one step above medieval humoural theory). Does anyone think it might be harmful? I seriously think it's not just the tablets, it's also the crying and getting worked up and just the stress it is on her system. Oh, and last night we had thick stinky yellow poo, after about 48 hours of no poo. Pooguru? I thought drooling/teething poo was green and frothy.

I'm afraid to look at diaper sites. I looked at A Cut Above before, and that was bad enough. oooh, I could make such cute covers for so cheap though! I really want some PUL ones again; it's nice not to have that fleecy bulk. And I could make matching dresses!









Crap. I read everything like 3 hours ago and now I can't remember what else was going on.







: I wish my baby would let me NAK more often.


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)

s paq.
I'm sorry things are rough, for you. It took me a really long time to want to have sex after dd1. And even longer to enjoy it. Give yourself sometime and tell you husband...well, whatever. Take good care of yourself!

Andy- Ruby was at school today and if I try to pick her up early she's sad to leave her friends. It's a little sad that she no longer runs to greet me. It's like "busy Mom, come back later"









Annie I'm sorry the ped appt didn't go so well.

YAY michelle on the weight gain!

Thanks for the info on iron and bfing.

The problem with the mothering articles is that most of the issue is with the mercury in vaccines and according to my fp it's not in any of the new vaccines. I was curious about something someone said the other day about concerns about the live/dead viruses being injected. I did a ton of reading tonight and the only thing that made me nervous was that childen given the MMR vaccine can expose non vaccincated kids. It's a small risk but with Isabelle in daycare...oh and fp told me to go to the cdc website. It's so lame...we think you should vaccinate 'cause one time this girl got measles and DIED. I hate scare tactics- makes it seem so not credible.

Sorry for the rambling...I still plan to wait til Isabelle is 6 mo and then one at a time and maybe not all of them. I thought Hep B was a sexually transmitted disease. Why would my children need this?

Going to bed now.


----------



## 17754 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi all- I haven't posted since I put up the St. Louis-I-tron pics with Jess-i-tron, partly cause at 3 months postpartum I finally feel like being in the real world- I've been getting exercise and sunshine, partly cause I spent computer time figuring out and selling e-bay, and partly cause I am just trying to unplug form TV and computer in general cause I have been a screen addict since my babe was born. So I just kicked back and tried to catch up....


















































ANNIE & VIOLET



































You must be freaking right now. Chill and watch those anxiety levels. You are such a smart and in tune mama. And Vi looks pretty "on" in those latest pics, besides being super cute, she looks like her being is fully in her body, yk? Try to just take it super easy until you find out what is really going on.

Jeni,







to you too, sounds like a crappy weekend. On PP sex, its hormones sister, the sex drive is gone for most women PP (not all, we've heard from a few of you who are lucky







) and you need really lube if you are gonna do it when you are breastfeeding. (I have never felt anything so weird, kinda yuck even, as sex PP with no lube. Who KNEW I made lube that far back? Weird...) And about the nerve damage, its possible. But give yourself a break you just had a baby- it took 9-10 months to get this way and it'll take that long to get a groove back. St. Johns wort homeopathically (Hypericum) as tablets (read instructions or ask more on how to take homeos properly) will help if it is nerves. So will Oatstraw tea- for nerves and sex drive- if you drink some every day - after 4-6 weeks you'll see the difference. But- if you are in a funny place with the relationship it's prolly more that than anything. When you are that pissed, and feeling that unsupported, who wants to get it on?! A Peter Gabriel song says "I feel it in my sex...that's the place it goes...." if there's no connection, then, um, ya can't connect! Hugs, mama, hang in there.

Andy- the e-bay thing- my account was verified years ago as a buyer so when I started selling last week there was nothing I had to do or fees I had to pay above the selling fees. I am having a blast watching the stuff, I can't wait to see if it sells. I also put my wool up on the trading post since I have to admit we don't use it. I bought it all when I was pregnant and we only used one of them once.







: I just got a bunch of PUL covers and am quite please. I am no hyena, to ANY tune!! We've been buying new dipes, but I'm all about the discount. We're into hand me down Kissaluvs seconds, thirds, and fourths and what ever mama made fitteds I can get cheap. We using lots of prefolds laid flat in covers, as I am snappi impaired. Also, Iris is using her potty *tons*, that EC works! It saves us a lot of diapers. At night she kicks me until I get her up to pee.

Michelle- you rock on the milkies! Iris is starting to roll and get the volume thing down, too. Ever since she let loose and screamed her head off for 1/2 hr on the airplane to st. louis she's been LOUD when she's upset. If she'd cried like this when she first came out we would have flipped!

And Laura- WTF on the mother in law on the milk- its like the dumb comment people make about homebirth transfers- like see I knew it wouldn't work anyway. It sucks to get their still bad ideas mixed in with their false sense of "I told you so?!" But cool on the teeth. And good luck on your sling.

Lisa- you've become such the informed mama activist- it's cool as a midwife to see a mama taking the issues on! You rock. And I am still so impressed by the commitment you've shown to Lauren. I missed how the chocolate thing turned out....but glad you got to expand the diet a bit this weekend. And when my dog had a cone thing like that, I used to call her "Radar Love" like the song, cause she was like a satellite dish head. I would joke it was just to enhance our owner-pet telepathy.

I have no pets now. life too busy as midwife to feed animal, we were too unreliable for pets so we had a baby. All or nothing here! I do have a gecko that we let live in our pantry to eat the moths that sometimes come out if we buy bulk food. Perhaps that's gross, but we have come to accept, even love, our little gecko. I first saw him when we had a bad moth problem from buying lots of bulk foods. We battled the moths a long time. After he came, the moth problem stopped. I only see him occ. when I move a box or get up late at night to get water. Weird- I never told anyone about the gecko, or realized we have come to cohabitate in peace. There's also a frog that lives in our bamboo windchime, if that counts as a pet.

Karen- you're husband's a hottie! Those sensitive boys of yours are gonna be good catches- raised by you in Hawaii, super cool, and with good handsome man genes to boot. Your babe in the soaker is looking purty cute, too. And I loved the mountain view too. Will you see the friends that he did the insemination with on your trip? My friends were gonna do an insemination the same time, but "the sperm got stuck in Ohio!?" funny. She did finally get it and is waiting to hear if she's preggers now. So I wondered if yer dh's trip to CA was fruitful?

Pam, hope you enjoyed the night out, even if it wasn't the first choice place!

Jess-get Aviva Romm's guide to vaccines. Its the most complete, it will really address all your issues. Plus, my ped told me the mercury was replaced with Aluminum. Well that's just another metal, and linked to Alzheimer's. It can't be much better than mercury! She acknowledges that we don't know what effect it will have- why must they use another generation to experiment and see what havoc that with wreck?







: Other reasons people don't do vacs are that you keep a low grade illness in the body in some way (that way oversimplified, but I'm trying to be brief) so it can suppress the immune system- like if you've got measles brewing in your lymph all the time, its less energy the body has to fight of other stuff. That's my fear- that I'd suppress the immune system and get weird autoimmune problems later. Really, its a big complex issue- get Avivas book fro Amazon if you are going to go out of normal protocols. Its important to be fully informed if you are deviating form community standards! And yes, Hep B is a body fluid disease- I love quoting a family doc here that had this exchange with one of the families I serve :

family: ...so we don't really need it if it's for a blood borne disease...
doc, with dead pan humor: "well, if you get it, your baby could have sex with Asian prostitutes "

(no offense meant- he was referring to prostitution rings, I quoted this when we were in the pregnancy forum and someone with an Asian husband was a bit miffed)

Jessi- so cool to hear about the birth validation! It feels good to think it brought good to someone else! BTW, after lunch, Martin and I walked to the Vegetarian deli across the street from the restaurant. It was vegan soul food deli, and I got curious cause I used to eat vegan soul food in Tallahassee when I was in college and it was THE BEST! . Anyway, we started talking to the guy, it turned out the Tallahassee folks are his cousins, and it is the same recipes I used to love- greens, vegan mac n no cheese (mad with nutritional yeast),and vegan ice cream, too (You can order their cook book on-line , Kathy- next party you could make some vegan Alabama food that will impress any local!!) Since we'd just ate, we got some to take as a picnic lunch the next day and ate it under the arch. But anyway, he was oooing and ahhing over the baby saying he has 4 and his friend that was there had 9. We used to do homebirths for his cousins friends in Tallahassee so I asked if they have their babies at home. He said no but they should he's tired of all the hospital crap. I told him about you, and said I'd have you call or stop by to tell him about home birth in St. Louis and give him a midwife's name. He's part of a black spiritual community that acts as health educators for the community- they are perfect homebirthers, it would be awesome for your midwife to get hooked up with them! The contact info is: Eternity Vegetarian Deli & Juice Bar 11 South Euclid (in the Central W. End) (314) 454-1851. The guy I spoke with was the owner, but he ask for him but that you could talk to anyone there, it's family owned.

bunches, So glad Torin's sitter thing went well!

And Az, sorry bout your grandma, and the MIL issues.

Well, when I got back from our trip I started teaching the water prenatal-AquaNAtal classes again. Its working out well- except its early for us, but Iris can be in a bouncy seat for the first half until she gets and bored and then comes in with me. Its in a therapy pool, so its really warm. Its the YMCA- way too chlorinated for a young baby, I am afraid, but we are doing it anyway. The mamas appreciate having me back, and I can use the exercise as pp therapy for my hips, too.

Me and DH are both Virgos. I am Virgo with cancer rising and a Capricorn moon- healthy oriented and uptight, but to others seem maternal and a but crabby with a moon that means I am really handling the logistics and taking care of business!

So yesterday my horoscope was something about how I'd feel the classic dilemma of career vs. family, but career would win. I thought well, I guess means the that birth will happen today. So indeed, last night on the full moon the mama I've been on call for had her baby. This was a "test" birth to see how it would go for me being midwife with a baby. This family was a perfect experiment- they really, really wanted ME at their birth, and they have 2 older girls experienced with little babies, so I could bring Iris if I needed. But I wanted to leave her with dh if possible, so I pumped and crossed my fingers. Well, it couldn't have gone better. Her water broke at 3pm, no contractions. I took Iris over and we checked on the mama, then we went home and got dh to come home and got everything ready- I nursed her up and loved her up all afternoon in anticipation of the separation. DH's schedule has been really hectic, and it was getting late enough that it was clear he wasn't gonna have to miss work to be with Iris. Perfect. Plus, she'd slept tons the night before and was in a generally good mood. I was gonna go to the house of birth at 7, but my partner got there first and called and said don't come-nothing much going on, so she was going to hang out an hour and see where it went, mama was only 2cm. So I took Iris to bed and nursed her to sleep, and Martin went to sleep too. At 9pm I was drifting off my boob still in Iris's mouth but she was fast asleep, dressed in my birth gear, when the dad called and said " she said call you- it's time". My partner had left the house to go get her stuff, and was gonna go back soon. I got there and the momma was transition-y and 8cm, from 2 cm just 2 hrs before! She has quick pushing usually, so we were all surprised it took a while from there, but at 10:34 pm she pushed out a 9lb girl- 1- 1/2 lbs bigger than any of her others. It was her 5th girl. It all went swell- actually there were lots of minor things that needed help- the babe needed to be resuscitated and her old epis scar tore like it does every time, so I stitched her up, but it was all sooo smooth working with my midwife friend that it was like nothing had happened! They were so glad and grateful I was there. I went to the car to get my camera in the after glow, and I was thinking it was a fortune cookie birth- like it was foretelling my future as a midwife. If it had been crappy I was gonna want to hang it up. I went back in thinking how telling this birth was, feeling gratitude for the nice birth and perfect timing, and took a pic of her. I think how it turned out was an auspicious sign that bodes well for my future as a midwife with a baby:

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...rookeKraft.jpg

So, she made this peace sign for me! I was tempted to take another pic, but thought, no, leave a perfect moment alone! it felt like a sign that all was well, and being a midwife would be fine. Yeah!

And DH just got a new computer contract, that will help the super tight finances around here. But get this- he's doing three projects for this company- one is security bracelets, one is a pet toy, and the other is ~~~a sex toy activated remotely by phone~~~







So yes, MY DH is gonna help you put your partner on "vibrate" from afar!!!







:

On another note....Iris is good.
Teething=drool=chewing everything. Iris is teething- I took this this morning of her chowing the breakfast table:

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...i/100_1812.jpg

And we also found out a crazy thing....background- we had this ceremony before Iris's conception with our magical midwife friend Marina, during a camping trip at the beach where she has a pod of dolphin friends she knows from 10 years of swimming with them. We camped a week at the beach and did ceremony to open for conception. It was trippy. At the camp site we had a flag flying of a gorgeous mermaid with wings, and a rainbow, coming out of a sea of dolphins. I had bought it on a whim driving back from the Florida Keys, when I had made a trip Jan 2004 to visit Marina, when we did a bunch of ceremony to start cleansing/ preparing my body to be ready for a baby. So, when we went to actually conceive we hung it up, cause it seemed apropos for a camp of merwives.

SO fast forward to pregnancy. When pregnant, we hid the potential names from everyone. But my family knew a bit about the conception trip, and they all thought we were naming the baby after Marina if we had a girl. I had thought about calling a girl Marina, but wasn't moved to actually do it. I was actually gonna name the babe Astrid, a good Swedish name. Plus Astrid goes well with Celeste which I was settled on as a middle name, and Astrid comes from latin for star, so a star-celestial name seemed cool. But I JUST COULDN"T bring myself to name my girl a name that started with "ASS" --so I changed it to Iris. At 36 weeks, after having the girl name picked out since 14 weeks, I learned "Iris" is the winged goddess of the rainbow. In Greek mythology she is the goddess of communication between human and spiritual worlds- when a rainbow appears it is Iris traveling between worlds. So, anyway- I had a winged rainbow goddess hanging at the May camp site when we conceived her!!! That I got after a Jan 2004 ceremony to prepare me for conception! So before she was born I realized how perfect the name Iris was, and wanted her to be a girl so bad! When she was born it seemed so perfect- Iris Celeste- Rainbow and Celestial name, a baby of the firmament. I was happy to feel there was serendipity to it, like IRIS is who she truly is. Like she picked the name.

So, anyway- I just found out another cool twist to the story- Marina does sacred dance, and has a "shaman"/ dancer name----and it's Iris!!!! So we did, on total accident, name her after Marina afterall!!
So I took this pic of Iris in front of the flag from her conception trip to send Marina:

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...gedgoddess.jpg

OK- I was gonna say more, but this is long enough, I'll leave you with the cool magic story about my little winged goddess of the rainbow cherub!

Heidi


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Paq- oh, I'm sorry you're having a rough time. this mama trip can be really hard sometimes. I think we're all entitled to a little breakdown now and again.







s. My dh acts like a real tool a lot also, so I can really sympathise with you on that one.

So, the doctor called and yelled at the hospital and they are now going to do the hearing test. We have to withhold sleeping and food for three hours prior and then she'll be in a soundproof booth for about 2 hours. I guess they want her to be sleeping for some of it? I have to find out if I can be in there with her - because if I'm not she's just going to cry the whole time and I'm going to freak out!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Heidi!!!! I LOVE those pictures!!!!!!


































































Good to hear from you too!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Annie-





















I thought of you and Violet all day, and rushed to the puter when I got home to see what the doctor said (but had guests, so I couldn't respond til now). I agree with Heidi that from her pictures she seems very present and responsive- esp the last one you sent of her on her belly. I'm sending much LOVE your way for you and her adn the whole family. I'm glad that your Ped is being responsive.









Jeni-







to you TOO! I think most parents have had a similar fight that you have. Funny, this time, I just expected our roles to be exactly as they are, so I'm not disapointed/ upset about how I'm always on with baby and that stuff. I second the Lube suggestion for sex. Dh just found some organic lube. He said it was $$ but isn't it important to put chemical free stuff on our genitals???

Heidi- wow. You don't write very often, but when you do, woo hoo! It sounds like things are going great there. Congrats on your first birth PP. It seems like signs are telling you that you're doing the right thing. And I love the peace sign baby.
that's funny you have A gecko in your house. We have tons. There is definitely one very large one in our kitchen, but more all over the house. They are all over Hawaii, and they're great for controlling bugs (even if they do poop a lot).
Dh's trip to CA was not fruitful







However, he sent a donation through the mail (in a container for canine sperm, :LOL). so we have another 2 weeks to hear. We will see these friends on our trip, but who knows if they'll be ovulating. Wacky cycles over there. But







:
I love that pic of Iris on the flag. Looks like the wings are coming out of her back. She's a sweetie!

I want to second or third or whatever the yucky rice cereal. When we had Noam I got WIC and they gave us that. It's really blah. And that iron in it- YUCK. It's probably ferrous sulphate, which is not well absorbed. At the end of my pregnancy I bought some cream of wheat (comfort food, my mom made it for me). It is all iron-fortified- even the hfs stuff. anyhow, after eating it for a few days in a row, my poops were horrible (sorry, TMI)- black and tarry. I do not think that stuff is good. I do know there is some organic baby cereal. I've seen it. would definitely be a better choice, IMO

Jeni- Hylands teething tabs are very UNharmful. Homeopathic medicines have a teeny eensy bit of the herb or whatever it is in them. The analogy i've heard is like a drop of something in a swimming pool. If you tested one of those tabs, you wouldn't find the substance.

Andy- dunno what you're talking about re:ebay. maybe like Heidi i've been there so long they didn't ask?
And I love the pics of the family! your kids together make such the look-alike pair! and Orin is so well dressed :LOL

Laura- those are some pretty insensitive comments you got! I don't know why people take such satisfaction of seeing a baby take in formula. I just can't figure it out! Oh, and that pattern for the ABC carrier is the one I've been using. It's pretty easy!

Pam, I loved your song!

I should be asleep. We had a long day. We went to the beach, but left so late because Luka was sleeping and then Ra'am was having math issues again. damn fractions.
oh, I also got my hair cut the rest of the way. woo hoo for a lighter head and hair OFF my neck. I'm happy. Dh didn't even notice (not his forte).
I saw a mama bottle feeding a baby at the beach- a baby of maybe 1 month. I got so sad and was feeling all judgemental and my friend who was there said, "maybe it's breastmilk". Well after a bit i decided that I wasn't being fair and then thinking about Laura, I thought, well Maybe it IS breastmilk. Or, like Michelle (BTW







on the weight gain) maybe she needs to supplement (though michelle uses SNS, right?). anyhow, a good lesson in non-judgement.

The moon is full. Luka was born on a full moon 4 months ago- on a tuesday as well..... amazing how much my life has changed since then!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

:















Why? you ask? because I just was looking at my post and saw that it was #1000. Am I cool now, or WHAT?


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Oh you ARE cool, mama! Ug, fussy baby in lap. caio!


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

s everybody. Thanks.







:

Iris is adorable! I wanna nibble the cheeks! That's way too cool about the naming. We just wanted to pick an unusual, classic name without any pop culture references, and then people have told us about two or three since she was born.







Still not too bad. A boy was possibly going to be Holden, and now there are Holdens everywhere.

I have a severe moth problem, too. I have tons of wool in the house, the good stuff is packed in lavender and sandalwood, but there's always some lying out, too. I should get a gecko. We don't have them wild here or anything. I wonder how the cats would react to that.

Annie, I hope that they'll let you stay with Violet for the test. They want her to not eat for 3 hours before, and then it's going to last for 2 hours?! That's terrible.







If they do find a problem, what are the options at this age?

Yeah, I tried to explain to him how homeopathy works, and he thinks it's bunk. I dunno what to think about the puking, though. I know the base of the tablet is lactose, but what if there's some milk protein in there too? She doesn't have any of the other stuff she usually gets from dairy, though.

WooHOO! Senior Member Party for Karen!





















Now, what's your title gonna be?









I'm on a big cleaning out the house spree. Nesting way too late? I finally decorated the walls in the bedroom... hung up a painting i bought two years ago, plus some other stuff. If I only had more bookcases, this place wouldn't look cluttered at all. I want to get serious about feng shui-ing it up. I recently cleared a bunch of boxes out of the hallway and the difference in how I felt was incredible. Just so cheery every time I walk through that nice clear hallway. So I really want to get the bedroom feeling better, since I spend most of the day in there and it really needs it! So I think my next big goal is to make some curtains. I want to get rid of all the mini blinds before she gets mobile, anyway. Those things scare me.

Anyone need a manual pump? I got a Lansinoh ameda one-handed for $4.92 last night, on clearance at the supermarket. They have more on the shelf, if anyone wants.

Wow, I got to type a whole post and she only woke up once.


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Annie- So sorry but at least you are doing something about it. Glad at least the hospital is doing the test, sounds like you got a great ped there.

Paq-







s: sorry you had a rough weekend. I wish I had some good words of wisdom for you..

Heidi- Love the meaning behind her name, so beautiful. That table looks yummy, lol.

Even though the mercury is primarily out of most vaxes (it's still present in some believe it or not) there's still the aluminum, then 2-Phenoxyethanol that replace the thimerosal in most vaxes which seems pretty nasty to me. Just do a search and look up the MSDS sheet on it and it's like I want that in my body? no thxs. Plus all the other ingredients that go into vaxes just make me wanna puke. Just doesn't seem natural to me and that we are messing with mother nature.
I'll never understand the logic behind the hep B vax given to newborns. I can understand if a family member is hep B positive but other than that, it seems way too soon. Of course I had a nurse at the NICU tried to scare me into giving it to Megan by saying you can get it by touching a grocery cart or just by going out to a public place. I'm like you are talking to the wrong lady. Oh good grief! then of course I get sent a resident to me to again ? my stance about not giving my little preemie girl a hep B shot and after a good 1/2 chit chat with him, he did admit that he didn't see the need in hep B vax in newborns, he just wanted to make sure "I knew what I was doing"
I basically just told them all "listen my ped is ok with my stance on this so back off"

*note to self* do not talk about MIL before I go to bed because result could be a bad disturbing dream *shuddering*


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Morning All,

Too many posts to respond individually.

Sex - It took me forever to get back in the mood after Em, and I am finding the same pattern with Will. It is nothing for us to go 3-4 weeks between and then sometimes I only do it so that DH knows that I still find him attractive and to satsify him. I do enjoy it, but getting up the energy to start is just too much sometimes. It'll likely get better paq, but until then







s:

Dipes - Yes I am the Little Lambs Lady. I can send you one to try if you would like. Just PM me. We have more than enough in our rotation to do that.

Vacs - We did/are doing them. I did all the research, and decided that for us, the benefits outweight the cons. I also have a degree in Public Health, so that probably influences my feelings on this. What I love is that we have such diverse opinions and no one gets flamed for it.

Violet:







s: I know what it feels like to have medical problems with your kiddo. We are thinking about her and you. Good luck on the hearing test.

Okay, quick update on us. We slept through again last night. I think what is most frustrating is the lack of consistency. If he would either not sleep through or sleep through on a consistent basis, we would be happier.

We have tried cereal with Will. He just seemed like he was ready, even though he is not yet six months. Don't know how to explain it, but he really loved it and his tongue thrust reflex is gone, so we took a chance. We did rice for a couple of days and have moved on to multigrain. So far, so good, and he seems to be happier and less gassy as a result.

We learned with Em to not start fruits early until the veggies are well established. She won't touch a veggie to save her life. So depressing. Perhaps it just being 2 almost 3, but someday, I hope she likes veggies.

Gotta go!


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Annie, hugs mama! Violet is beautiful and perfect, and so well loved. Happy OT vibes to you. And I think the hospital is stinky, they should at the very least redo the newborn screening for her hearing since they didn't do it!

Paq, hugs to you too, sounds like a rough weekend. Tell dh to I duno, get a life







and tell him to suck it up, your relationship isn't built on sex alone, and if it makes him feel better, tell him we've only had sex 3x since baby.

Jess, yah, things like hep b and chicken pox just don't make sense to me. What I did was look at the risk of harm from the vax vs risk of harm from the disease (like how many kids got seriously hurt from a shot and how many got seriously hurt from chicken pox, etc.) and when I realized that most of the vax are for things that are "normal" diseases that many people live through just fine, I decided we're going to wait and then selectively vax. Also, the non-mercury ones are made w/mercury and then it's removed, so there is a trace amount in there, nevermind what they put in to use as a preservative instead of mercury (aluminum, formeldehyde, etc).

Heidi, you rock on the ec! Isn't it cool?

Laura, grandparents just don't have a clue, eh?

Paq, the thick yellow stinky, we had that yesterday (dh said something about peanut butter sauce you put on sundaes, ewww!!!) and it's normal, maybe watch your water intake, did you eat anything new/different than usual diet in the last few days? Teething poo only gets green if there is an excess of saliva going down, it irritates the intestines, and might be slimy, but not frothy.

Oooh I want a gecko to eat the spiders in the basement. Do they do that too?

Heidi, ROFL ON THAT DOC! That's hysterical.

Good gawd y'all were chatty last night after I went to bed!

Nicole - vax again - that was one of my issues too, I come from a very medical family and am very rooted in the system. I couldn't overcome that for Lauren's birth (maybe next baby at home?) but I'm standing outside the box for the vax. Dh's dad died of ALS and my mom has an autoimmune disorder, like Andy, I don't want to push those buttons now and have an ugly later. It's hard thinking both sides of the issue sometimes. And yes, it's cool we don't flame eachother here, that'd suck!

So I've convinced dh that while Zoe has the giant cone on her that they need to sleep in the other room. I'm getting more rest, but last night was rough, Lauren was uber fussy/gassy and NEEDED to be touched all night in order to sleep. She's become super distractable during the day when nursing, so maybe she needs the extra connection at night or something. I couldn't even turn my back and scoot over against her, she had to have skin to skin contact, I ended up holding her hand all night.

It's sunny and cool here today, and I really need to get in the shower, we have bf group today.

Lisa


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Annie





















good to hear the hospital is going to step up to the plate at least. That seems like an awefully long time for miss Violet to go with out eating. Can't they see she has a figure to maintain? They may not let you stay with her. I know when ds had his hearing tests I had to wait outside because they didn't want me distracting him. Hopefully because she's so young they'll let you stay.

Andy Ori's a doll, Becca looks like such a happy big sister. On eby I set up the buyer account or whatever its called

Heidi thats a nice story about Iris' name

gtg fussies again


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Oh I almost forgot Miss E rolled from tummy to back today on the floor. I put herdown to take some pictures and she just flipped right over.

Paq if you think it might be ppd it wouldn't hurt finding someone to talk to. PPD can get really nasty untreated. Do you have anyone nearby that could help you during the day? My ppd is much less this time around and I think alot of it is because dh helps so much. DS's dad didn't help much plus we didn't live together. Maybe you could get Mike to take dd for a bit every evening after he gets home from work. Or maybe he could have a chore that just his. My dh does the dishes, washes and puts them away, unless I need something thats dirty I never touch the dishes.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

:







I got this email from 'paypal' that said my acc't was now limited and I had to update my info. So I go to the link (which is a paypal link, I mean, it has paypal in the link written out) and they ask for my basic info (ssi, birthdate, addy etc.). So I give it up 'cause imo paypal is like a visit to the gyno. just DO it, don't think about it. Then the next screen comes up and they want a credit card with a pin #. Ok, this sets off bells! So I called paypal directly and they said it's spam w/possible virus. THIS IS WHY I HATE HATE HATE PAYPAL! I know that it's a useful thing to have, but it's so EASY to dupe people into thinking they need to do this or that, give up what and such information... I hate them having my checking acc't numbers, my credit card numbers, etc. I HATE IT!!! (rant sort of over)

My question about the seller acc't last night is this: there is a seller verification process which, the lady on the phone says, has been there since they started paypal, an ebay company. So anyone who sells has done it, or they have opted for the ID Verification, which costs $5 and takes about 10 min. The seller verification is free and takes seconds, but you must, once again, plug all your acc't numbers into their grid. It just makes me really nervous - actually it did even before this bad email, but now I'm even MORE cautious!!! What to do... i know it's a comfort level thing, I just don't feel good anymore about doing all this shopping and offering up personal info. online unless the screen is an https screen (actually, that's what tipped the scales and got me to call paypal before filling in the rest of the info. The screen was an http screen, not secure.). Paypal says in this totally offended way that there's no way to confuse the fake emails with their own, but to be honest, the difference is minor between them (they are very real looking) and the info they ask for is so similar that I - an ABD PhD w/umpteen years of buying experience and NYC smarts got fooled (1/2 way, anyway). Now I have to call all my banks (both, that is) and tell them to be super careful and not let any charges go unnoticed, bla bla bla (I didn't give them any cc #'s or bank acct info, but they have my SSI and birthdate and who KNOWS what they will do with them!!!). what a pita.

Sorry.







I feel kinda foolish...lots of people have never had a problem with paypal, and I haven't either, it's just this comfort level thing...
Rant OVER.

Heidi - how nice to hear from you! I'm glad you are feeling so much better! That's great! Iris is getting nice and big, chomping away on all that wood ... I mean mamas milk! LOL! And great about the birth! Sounds like a good exp. all around! Nice big baby.

Karen - CONGRATS on 1000 posts! What does that mean - do you get to be a senior member now or something? Do you have fractions games? There are all kind out there, you know, like chocolate chip math (beca likes that one). That's too easy for R., but something like it (pizza fractions has a pizza party, roll the die to see who comes to the pary i.e.: how many times you have to multiply the fractions by, etc.). I hated fractions for a long time. When I did finally get it, it wasn't really hard at all, but just remembering them was hard. Maybe he needs a practical life lesson - gardening (fertilizer), cooking etc. to keep it fun? I'm sure you've been over this ground...

Annie - breathe. keep breathing. I think your mama instincts are AWESOME. If you think there is no significant visual deficiency, then don't worry too much. Your instincts so far have been bang on perfect, so trust them (your instincts). The hearing test does sound fairly awful (right, no needles, but 2 hrs is a LOT! Actually, if you can't feed her before hand, that's like 5 hrs. w/out food...is that going to work?) Keep us posted mama. I honestly feel like I love that little girl like my own! She's the chubalicious I never had, and the sleeper!









Sorry 'bout Kobe acting like a stinker. You mentioned he's sensitive...maybe he's anxious and scared too (for V)? 4yos don't have such great verbal skills but they're so much more aware...tough place to live. 'Course battering baby brother ain't too cool... por Kai. Hugs mama!!







You are dealing w/a LOT right now. Make sure you are getting good food and enough sleep. Like folks are saying, don't let this run away with your cool. Just play w/your babies and enjoy and maybe get in an extra session w/ your friendly neighborhood therapist; just for s&g. How's dh handling it btw?

Speaking of whom... why are dh's so tough to understand? Why? I just would like to understand WHY they are, because then I'm thinking that it would be ok and we could deal with the many and myriad differences...but my dh often seems completely irrational to me, and hypocritical too.

Ok, baby's up (again) so I'd best run. caio mamas and I'm sorry I didn't get to everyone!







andy


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Andy paypal will never send you link to correct something, ebay either. My sister does alot of selling on ebay so I'm always asking her. But pretty much if there is a problem they will send you an e-mail asking you to log into your account or call you, same with ebay. Oh and if you get an email saying something about how there's been unusal activity that your banks looking into, something like that, its nothing. I get it all the time. The first time I was all panicy and was trinyg to do banking fomr memory with the automated bank line at work. Of course I couldn't remeber what I had bought and how much I had spent (I was something like 7mth pg at the time too) and called the bank up all in a tizzy and nothing was wrong (excpet maybe I have a spening problem







) There's actually an email address you can foward any suspicious ebay emails to I think its [email protected]

Karen thats funny about the cream of wheatt giving you poo issues. I ate for for years and years and while I never had the black yucky iron poos I went very infrequently. I wonder if that why?


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Andy- I did the SAME thing with one of those paypal fake emails awhile back. What I did was contact paypal right away. They have someplace on their site to do that. I also changed my password right away since the fake people now had my password. Like Az says, if you get an email from pp, never click on any link in the email. Always go to your browser and type in paypal. Also emails from them will be addressed to YOU, not paypal user, or whatever. I also felt so dumb for falling for it- but at least I caught myself a couple of hours after I did it.

What else was I gonna write? who knows? Luka woke up at 4:30 and for some reason, breastfeeding wasn't doing it and now we're awake. I figure we'll probably be back to sleep by 6. the little MONKEy!


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Andy, nice pics! Becca is gorgeous. Ori does look funny without the puffy butt. What a pretty blanket!
I'm doing the seller account thing on eBay.

Annie, ooo, more evaluation for Violet. Well, whatever the tests say, she's still a wonderful, beautiful, perfect baby.
Sucks about Kobe being such a pain. Is he picking up on your worries? I hope he calms down and starts helping.
Crazy about the hospital not doing the tests before 7 mo, when they were supposed to do it right after birth.







: Two hours? Why on earth don't they want her to eat beforehand? How can she sleep if she has not eaten? How are they going to know whether they can hear when she is screaming?

Paq!







s I'm so sorry you're miserable! Your DH does not win any prizes around here. Sounds like you have two kids at home already, plus your mother. What was your birth like? Someone has surely already said it, but are you using lube? The hormones make it feel different, and much less interesting, no nerve damage required. You're not ovulating, so your body is not into it as much. There was an article somewhere about how guys need to court their wives again after birth, and be super nice to them, before they'll want sex. When I want it now, it's because DH is so sweet and I crave the closeness.

Heidi, YAY about getting back into the real world! Did your trip help with that?
What's your ebay user so we can check out your auctions?
Awesome about the EC. good for you! She really kicks you until you get up? Wow. Maybe that's why Evelyn kicks me? (not that she expects me to do anything, but because she needs to pee) Looove the DD that you gave us. It fits her perfectly and looks beautiful.
"she was like a satellite dish head. I would joke it was just to enhance our owner-pet telepathy. " - :LOL
I'll have to stop by that Deli! Sounds great. Evelyn's doctor is a block from there, so next appt, we'll go to the deli.
Very cool about the water classes! That sounds like great fun for Iris.
AWESOME about your first midwifing after her birth. That is so validating, and the peace sign to top it all off. Wow!
That is hilarious about DH's programming task. hee hee, think he'll learn anything useful?
Iris is looking bigger already. She is fattening up. Great story about her name! You got that one right, for sure.

Jess - we have that Aviva Jill Romm book about vaccines, and it's pretty good. It describes both the diseases and the possible vaccine side effects, so you get both sides. It also discusses how effective the vaccines may or may not be.
Great about your ped! 5 oz/week is great.

Paq, PM me your address and I'll send you a diaper one of these days.
I don't know any Beatrices under 50, and it is a beautiful, classic name.
Great job cleaning up your house! That does cheer a person up. Can you get the cheap $30 Wal-Mart bookcases? We have those. Figured, if we can't get really nice ones, we'll go really cheap. They're white and very sturdy if you put heavy books on the bottom shelf.

Laura, great job on holding your ground with the Hep B. Just what you needed right after birth, worrying about your daughter and having to fight off hospital crap.

Nicole, Hmm about the veggies before fruit. Evelyn gets little tastes of orange juice in the morning. It's so darn cute when she smacks her lips. Great that Will is eating food and happier for it. That's really what it's about, right? When they look ready and we feel it's the right time.

Congratulations to Karen, the new Senior Member! Are you going to change your description to something cool?

Lisa, you mentioned hydration and I noticed my water bottle is missing. Where did it go? It was here an hour ago.
Cute about holding Lauren's hand all night. I love it when Evelyn squirms and then calms when I hold her hand. Sorry you didn't get any sleep because of it, though.

Got a ticket this morning for rolling through a stop sign. It's fair, since I always roll through that stop sign, and he didn't ticket me for the speeding, which I always do too. I used to freak out and cry whenever I got a ticket, but today it didn't throw me. Just $73 down the drain, but my own fault for being so clueless I don't notice there's a cop right behind me.

A family friend died today :cry heart attack probably, not determined yet. His daughter was my best friend in high school. He has at least two children living at home, and six grandchildren that he supports at least some of the time. His poor wife! She has back problems.

Oops, late pumping. Y'all are loquacious today. I'm not done reading.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Andy, you're such a dork! (but we love you for it) Bummer that they have your SSI now. Hopefully they won't bother using it - they'll be too busy with the people who did give CC and bank info. I got one of those emails one time too. I forwarded it to the company (I think it was a CC company) that they were emulating and got a thanks for it. Don't blame PayPal - blame the scammers. Good job on spotting the "http" instead of "https."
It's annoying having to give eBay checking account info, but it is convenient to have the money withdrawn from there when I want it to be.

Pumping is getting easier. I got six ounces in about ten minutes of pumping, maybe less. The boobs say "oh, we know what to do here." 'Course, we'll see what they say after six days off. We have vacation Friday - Wednesday. I will have net access.

This morning Evelyn was still snoozing when DH and I were ready to take her downstairs. He pulled her into a sitting position by her arms, and she snapped awake with big wide eyes like, "Whoa, what was that?" It was adorable. She was happy to see us.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

P.S.
Little Fishy had a surprise stocking this morning. Embroidered AIOs! I got one, but it's a size 1, which will only fit Evelyn for a few more weeks. See how cute.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

We went back to sleep and are up again and now it's POURING. we've had such a dry dry year so far that I forgot what it was like. it's kinda nice. funny thing, I got this new operating sys on my puter "tiger". it tells me the weather and earlier it said it was raining (was sunny here) and now it shows sun. weather in hawaii is so unpredictable. never trust the weather man.

jessica- why are you buying a diaper that will only last a few weeks??? planning ahead for the next kid? or is it an "investment" :LOL

we might go over to the other side of the island for a beach day, but i'm not sure. I'm feeling a little lazy, but our close friends who moved from here and are visiting will be there and they're leaving on friday. hmmmmm


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

but hey. good diapers ARE an investment. I just checked my selling auctions on ebay and bidding is going well. Also have lots of watchers - at least 15 per auction, and there's still 1.5 days to go. I did spend a fortune on them, so it's a good thing.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Yummy soup- try it out. Our friend made it for us last night. too much uncooked garlic in it, but that's easily remedied. don't have amounts, just wing it

Cook some split peast
cook some yams and puree them
Put it all together- split peas, yams, garlic, onions, ginger and a can of coconut milk.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah Karen!!!!







: Welcome to senior memberhood!!!!

We need to think of a senior title for you. Hmmm...something birthy, hawaiian, and crunchy? Didn't somebody suggest something a while back.
Hmm...."midwive who takes care" "Haumea mama" "Got poi?" "Howzit sistahs?!" :LOL


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks K - I just changed my password. Otherwise, they could issue a new passport in my name or other documents, but they can't get into stuff w/o passwords, right. So I should be ok. Maybe tonight I'll get the courage up to set up my ebay sellers acc't. How's the latest batch of fuzzi's going?

Thanks too, Az - I appreciate your help getting over this little hurdle.

SPM - ya know, I'd dis' that MIL in the public newspaper by writing about how sad you are about not having been able to b'feed. And, too, how you wish you family was more supportive and understanding... share your exp., and maybe - even if she doesn't - someone will gain something from your exp. Also, it'll give her fat to chew on for the next encounter LOL!

Ok, gotta get myself together for...BROWNIES!!! Only a few more meetings, thankfully.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Karen its been raining her too for the past couple of days. Not really pouring but cold wet and yucky







It was 45 yesterday

Andy your funny. My dh canceled his cc/dc everytime he buys something online







. It drive his bank crazy, me too He's paranoid people are going to steal his identity, I on the other hand and pretty free with my info. I've been buying online for years, everything from toothpaste to planetickets. Hey I even did it before everywhere had secure sites I don't even look for https







:

Jessi you're too funny with your diapers. That one is pretty cute though. Hey she might slim down and then it would fit her again.

Well I'm getting screeched at wet diaper


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm planning ahead for the next baby, I guess. And since it's hyena, if I need the money or something, I can sell it on the TP for what I paid. That may not be true a few months from now. Or, maybe I can trade it for something good. And you're right, Az, about slimming down. Except, somehow, I think Evelyn is always going to be a little chunky. She has her father's broad build.

The big ol' package o' diapers is in the mail. It was a pain because I taped it all up and then had to open it again to get the address out. Gah! Hate it when I do that.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

You guys got quiet. Something got into me, and I finally wrote a birth story. It's really long. I posted it here, for you guys. Somebody add it to the intro.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...64#post3184764


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

glad that our quiet got you to write out your birth story Jessica. wow. that was quite an adventure. reminds me of my 1st birth... looooooong. posterior babies are hard, no question about it.

I've been "quiet" because Luka was having a rough morn. Napping wasn't happening very much, or very well adn he wa exhausted. I finally got him to sleep now and hopefully it's more than a 30-40 minute one. i think he needs to sleep for 2 hours. Maybe I do to, as a matter of fact.


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi all. I tried to keep up today... but failing miserably

Vaxes: We're insisting on the merc free vaccines, but vaxing.

Sex: I had no tearing or bruising from birth, and DH and I have always been very physical, sex being my favorite remedy for overwhelming stress, insomnia or grief. THUSLY (thank you cat for hitting the capslock key for the 5th time) I was wanting sex a few days post partum. Lube helps indescribably.

Annie: big hugs, mama. How scary. I'm sending good thoughts and vibes your way.

Solids: I'm considering trying them. Kaia is grabbing at food all the time. Got half a slice of bread off of my sandwich the other day. She is also grabbing at books, hair, glasses and everything else, though so who knows. Once she sits up, we'll see. I would like to have her on solids so that we can stop upping her formula supplements as she grows.

My LC wants to write my case up for the journal of human lactation as an example of what can be acheived if you do everything right. Thought that was kinda cool.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Well, I had a bunch of things I wanted to respond to. let's see...

Paq, a bug hug for you! It sounds like you are having a rough time. I have days like that too, when I feel like I just want to take off.

3 opihi, I really hope Violet's tests work out.

I really liked the story about the dolphin rainbow conception...

vaxes: check this out

Dispelling Vaccination Myths

http://www.sumeria.net/health/myth2.html

geneva is now 13 ;bs 14.5 oz!

and someone mentioned frothy green poops. we've got those and it's not fm/hm imbalance, cuz there's curds could be teeth...

she's almost sitting up too!


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks, Pam, that article had citations in it for nerds like me. Wish I had seen the article while I was preggo. It would have been interesting reading, and I would have been able to make the time. I'll have to bookmark it for the next set of twins, I guess.









(Poor DH keeps having dreams that I'm preggo with a #3, or a #3&4 . . .)

Don't know what the deal is with C & D. C is all talky and the girl just won't go to bed. She's been up late the past 3 or 4 nights in a row, and talks in the dark and stamps her right foot like a horsey to make her point. D is asleep with DH, but DH reports that he's been getting super wiggly with his legs, lately, flopping them around at night. Both sleep great in arms, of course, and that's the only way I've gotten them to nap the past week. Crazy.

Carmen's expecting an answer. I hate to ignore her but it's time to sleeeeeep, girly. I hope if I ignore her she'll get bored and listen to her (yawning, sleepy-looking) body. Silly, silly.

Anyway . . .

Annie, when is the test?

Andy, DH fell for a scam like the one you received. He's brilliant but fell right into the trap (despite the typos in the e-mail . . . he was in a hurry). Gave some hacker in Korea our bank information. Dumb, dumb, dumb. On Christmas Day. Dumber, dumber, dumber. We couldn't put a hold on our account right away because of the holliday, and they took a couple thousand bucks from an ATM in Korea and then took our credit card informmation (from our online bank statements) and charged up a bunch of things at Saks 5th Ave. Doh. Well, it happens. But like somebody said, a real banker wouldn't just up and ask for that kind of information from a simple link.

Speaking of poo, I have a question for all of you and the poopooguru: Mucousy with specks of blood. Have had it since she was, what, 9 weeks. Been to the doc twice about it; insists it's nothing. No correlation with anything I'm eating, that I can tell. Any guesses? Time for a new pedi?

Ohhh, she's maaaaaadd . . .


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

hey mamas! checking in again......
Jessi - i put the diapers in the mail to you with a little something extra...... its not a diaper...... it has to do with beer drinking!! I liked the cherry bomb diaper... pretty soft.... wow.... i CANNOT believe the collection you have..... it was cool.
Annie -





















on Violet's visit to the ped. I second the fact that she looks very ALERT in her photos. I will be thinking of you and hoping for the best.
Michelle - congrats on your perseverence and Kaia's weight gain. That's so cool.
Paq - hugs to you too! Hope things get better.
Heidi - I also love the story about the origin of Iris's name. LOVE the photo too, of course! She's beautiful.
sex - hhhmmm....... it has taken me a LONG time to heal. I think things have really improved over the past week tho. dh has been really patient and wonderful about it. My level is desire is LOW even though I find him absolutely attractive and lust after him. Its something I really want to work on because I miss the closeness and I feel bad for dh on some level. I feel its mostly my issue since I was in pain for a while and not healed even a few weeks ago. Our relationship is so great - I love our friendship.... we love to just "be" together. I am glad for that.
Right now, Torin is cooing and talking and kicking and rolling around the floor! Its soooo cute. He keeps smiling up at me. He looks like he is having a blast!
I'm sorry if I missed anyone. Its hard to catch up during the day. I've been avoiding pumping in the middle of the night lately.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Mary, something to do with beer drinking! I'm excited! Thanks for getting those in the mail. Glad you found one you liked, too. The Cherry Bomb Baby is a neat diaper; I love the variety of snap colors. Too bad it's a medium instead of a large.

You guys are making me feel lucky that I've been on a no-sex order for the last three weeks. :LOL


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

I never really love sex while breastfeeding







. This has been the main reason Luka didn't join our family sooner. Seriously. As it is dh has a higher drive than me and really seeks love in physical contact. Add a nursling in there and I'm just not into it. But I make an effort because I do love to be close to him, and our relationship and his happiness is important to me. And then once nursing slows way down (like maybe in a couple of years














it's fun again. until then.....

Joyce- saint Joyce. It's amazing to hear you talk about life with twins. My LLL co-Leader has twins, and another friend does too. They are such a joy and blessing. But I can't imagine what it's like to have to put 2 babies to sleep and care for. Sometimes it just takes me a long time to get Luka to sleep and if there were 2 of him WOW! You rock!

Michelle- I didn't comment earlier on the weight gain














I can certainly understand you wanting to begin solids and chuck the formula. You're her mama and will do the right thing









Luka and I took a long walk instead of cook dinner














. So we're getting pizza. we live in the country and there's really nothing out here, but there happens to be a pizza place nearby, near a touristy stop for a big waterfall. go figure.
so I'm a sweaty mama and should go shower.


----------



## 17754 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ok, get over your trepidation Andy. You'll have to try selling on e-bay, esp diaper stuff. I cleared out my diaper stash recently. I kept some favorites worthy of a baby #2, gave away a bunch of so-so stuff to a mama scraping by -(thin fitted dipes, worn out well passed around wraps like prowraps, and a bunch of boring but useful newborn all in ones) There was some good stuff, and it will make good stash extenders, and it felt important to keep the karma in balance for stuff that was given to me for free. Then I put some nice wool items up on the trading post here, Hardly a bite, I'm either way over priced or not cool enough for the finicky dipe-y connisuer. Then the stuff I considered just pitching I put on ebay- Gerber wraps that I got free as hand me downs- 6 ok ones, nine that are pretty used up and flawed, and 15 plastic gerber pants I wouldn't use if you paid me. And they are going for $20 Bucks!!! Way to capitilize on my junk. If some one LOVES those plastic pants, they are getting a deal, but gheesh, I started bidding at a quarter, I never thought I'd get twenty bucks outta it! Jessica, my sellers name is highdhi, I linked to my crazy diaper auction that will be closed by the time most of you read this. i also put up the maternity clothes that aren't worth saving, and they aren't selling as hot, but hey, its been fun. I guess it's true what they say- one person trash is anothers treasure. I think I'll move the trading post stuff to ebay soon if it doesn't move along...

Heidi


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Michelle - Way to go!!!! That is sooo cool that she's thriving. It makes me really happy to hear it, and how awesome that you are a case study of doing everything right!!! Kudos to you! I can totally see how you want to get her on solids instead of formula. If you'd like, I could send you some poi. Its great for chubbering up little ones.









Tiger- Violet's hearing test is all set for next Wed. I'll get to stay with her for the full two hours and she'll just be sleeping and nursing.

I'm putting the whole thing out of my mind until then.

Jessi - can you recommend any more cute fitteds? I like the print ones, like LHC. I can't seem to find any that are instock though.

I had a fairly productive day. Got my hair trimmed. Chickened out and only cut an inch off.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Annie- Tykie Diapers has some instock fitteds with prints on them. I love the ones I got. They are $$ more than LHC though.

I have a loud and unhappy? baby. He's just screaming all evening. He's not ready to sleep and he's nursed and he's dry and all the rest. Gave teething tabs. He's just wanting to speak?


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hola - insomnia mama... me and Mary, I guess. It's been the last few nights...

Michelle! WTG!!! That's great that you will be able to help out COUNTLESS other mamas and show how to 'do it right'!!! That's so awesome!

Karen - I'm trying the soup tomorrow. Do you think I could try it w/red lentils, instead of split peas? excellent on the fb's - it sounds like you'll make it all back, at least! woohoo! Oh, as much as I think malama is a great name, I'm in favor of rebaptising in seniorhood. maybe something whimsical?

Thanks Heidi - I'm going to go check out your tp woolies. maybe there's something that we could use - we're all about the wool and have lots that are old and someone else's junk. I LOVE 'em! (ok, not as much as my aio's, but ALMOST as much!







) aak! They're all too small for us







. oh well - probly you'll get more for them on ebay anyway! People hound for wool on ebay, too.

Can anyone tell me how to get a link into text to another web site? I know it's embedded or something, but HOW do I do it??? Thanks...

Paq - better day today?

Joyce - my babe is doing that staying up late and talking thing too. VERY verbal recently (we called grandpa so the boys could talk. It was so sweet), although not so easy at a brownie meeting. He will sit and talk to his hands, a waterbottle, the mobile, the dog, me, his sister, not so much his dad... what a funny baby. Favorite activity...ripping up the phone book! VERY fun! I gave him a tiny sip of water today, it wasn't too cold (no ice). He didn't seem to love it, but he did lick his lips a lot. Maybe the water felt good but tasted not so good?

Back to Michelle - Beca was about 5 mos when we started her on sweet pots. She was ready and I wanted to stop the formula big time. Intuition has been kind to you, so don't worry that you will do this too fast. You are VERY in tune w/Kaia and will be fine!

Ok, I've rehydrated and now maybe I can get back to sleep... We had to turn the heat on today, it was so chilly here. But that always dries out the upstairs and makes it kind of too warm there for me...I really like to sleep cool... not great for summer, but then I usually just crank on the fans. Oh, did I mention my boy slept FIVE hours last night!!?!???!!!???!!!???!!! I wasted some of it not sleeping (ahem, not unlike tonight), but WOW WOW WOW am I impressed. He'll only do it on his tummy, which makes me nervous because I'm not right in there w/him (maybe that's why I'm not sleeping? I have checked on him 2x) and he doesn't breathe all that well at night (snorts, snores a bit), but he's SLEEPING!!!!! YEA! I'm going to try to get to the hfs on Fri. and weigh him. YIPPEE!!!

dh spent the night on the puter, so no ebay for us, but I'll do it tomorrow. silly not to, w/the good stuff we've got. ok, take care mamas! Andy


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Hmm...I musta lost a post in there? Its not there. I dunno what happened?

Jessi- I was saying I really loved your story. Eerily similar to my first labor, and brought up lots of feelings for me. I'm glad you are on the road to healing and/or making peace with it. (And you are one tough cookie! Good for you for standing up to the peeheaded dr.!!!) Anywhoo, when you share a story like that, you not only help heal yourself, but all the mamas who have been there and read it, and feel like they aren't so alone. Hard to explain, but you probably get what I mean.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/IMG_0164.jpg

**~* !feet!*~**


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

yummalicious Annie! she's very clearly checking us out - ori reached to grab her feet too! must be HER feet, 'cause he's not going for his own feet at all, tho he seems to move them around quite a bit. hmmmmm jessi - going now to read. I had a super hard first birth w/dd...posterior w/brow presentation. lotsa feelings there. so I think I've avoided looking for that reason...squirmilicious over here! caio!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

oh, and a bit of blood in baby stool IS (weirdly enough) normal.


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

a quick good morning to the insomniacs of the group! Torin went to bed at 9:30pm last night! the earliest in a long time!!!
Jessi - i liked some of the other diapes but honestly, I can't even remember the names there were so many!! I liked that tie-dyed looking one
Andy - Torin isn't grabbing his toes yet either..... maybe its a boy thing!
Karen- the walk sounds nice...... its so good to clear the mind in nature, isn't it??? we had pizza last night too. busy day here mostly running errands. And, I got a haircut and my eyebrows waxed. They were unruly!
btw, Torin was born 5 months ago today!!!!!!!
I'll try to check in again later!!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Happy 5-month day Torin! (and Luka, for yesterday!)


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

catnip that awesome that your lc wants to write up your story. I hope she does, you're really dedicated and maybe your story would inspire others to do the same. I know it's helped me keep going, you and Laura both.

Pam thats cool that geneva is almost sitting up. I'll put Miss E up with the boppy and she ends up with her head on her toes after a couple of minutes

Ann Calico Baby has some really cute prints and it looks like shes going to open for customs tomorrow, I'm thinking of getting a couple. Violet looks like she needs some teeth in the grin







she's so cute and she always looks happy in her pictures

Andy I think I may have to turn the heat on here too. Its very freezy outside and it was 59 upstairs this am when I checked the thermometer.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Morning Mamas! Woooo wheeeee, chatta-licious bunch you are!

Andy, I got it!! Thank you so much, and you are awesome with the fast shipping! Brynns' bum is happy!!







Yeah, I got one of those spoof emails a while back, and like Jess I sent it on to paypal. Gotta hate that. I'm sorry you're having to go through all that hassle. GREAT pics of the family! Tiny tushie on your boy, huh? Reminds me of my Tess ~ still can't hold up size 18M pants!









Paq, I love the name Beatrice. It's one that we were considering for Brynn actually, but she just wasn't a "Beatrice".... a "bee", yes, but not a Beatice.

Jessi, you crack me up with your diaper obsession affection







How do you store them all? E must have the best dressed tushie in town! I'm looking forward to reading E's birth story during my next coffee break









Karen,














WTG, our Senior Member! Love your title.

Az, I buy online all the time too. In this town, it's pretty much a must! I have to admit that I go over the top sometimes (








: coffee syrups.... ), but DH just takes it in stride with a head shake. My Dad is the same as your DH though, and when he and my Mom were visiting after Brynn's birth he came charging out of the bedroom in great fear when I was showing her how amazon works! :LOL

Michelle, welcome back!! It sounds like you & Kaia are doing fantastic with the bf'ing. Go Mama!!!

Vax... ugh, the dreaded issue. We haven't vaxed yet and up to our eyeballs in research & discussion. With Tess, we selectively vax'ed, a couple of months delayed due to her size. With Brynn, we still plan to selectively vax, but are leaning towards waiting until she is a year old. Believe me, in good ol' AL, this isn't an easy thing to explain to anyone in medical authority. Oh well, good thing we're a tough bunch of nuts around here!









Annie, big







. I'm hopeful that everything is ok for sweet Violet, and that the testing (if you go that route) will be as easy as possible for you both.

Heidi, welcome back! Loved your post, and the name story. Very meant to be, no?

Pam, I'll be reading that vax article during my NEXT coffee break (the one after Jessi's birth story.. :LOL)

Oh dear, no where near done responding but Brynn grows weary of her little blanket on the floor under the mobile. Oh well, she gave me half an hour so I've no complaints!

Later Mamas


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Jess - What a wonderful story. I am so glad that you had the presence of mind during labor to insist on the things that you wanted. Evelyn is lucky to have you as a mom.

Will is sleeping well again. We are just getting used to having some good sleep and catching up on what we missed. Will's 5 month day is coming up next week. I can't beleive it! He is getting so big. I promise that we will have more pics, and one of us in the beautiful mei tai. People at work commented that it was his formal carrier. :LOL

Dipes - I did get 6 more dipes. They are beautiful colors and they are onesizes, so they should last until he is done with dipes. I got them on ebay, they are brand new and they only cost me just over 30 bucks.







Gotta love a deal. I also found a skirt that I have been looking for from Ann Taylor. I have one just like it, only it is too small. I have some sentimental attachment to this skirt. It is the one that I had to have and went to the mall to get on New Year's Eve. I went into labor at the mall! I figure that I will sell the one that I have and keep the one that I just bought.

Gotta go and get kiddos ready to leave for work and school. See you later!


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quick question: Are they too young for a nursing strike? Or maybe like a partial strike. Yesterday, and looks like it's goign to be today too, she would not nurse unless exhausted and starving. She's laying in bed by herself chattering, not really aggravated yet, right now cause I'm so frustrated with this, so sick of lying next to her and every time I flip her towards me she turns away.







I really think I made her hate me by screaming at everyone and telling Mike I couldn't stand to be around her all the time. What do I do?


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Michelle- Thats awesome she wants you to write it up. WTG momma. Glad Kaia is doing well. I did the same with Kaitlyn, started her on solids because I dreaded the formula. She was defnitely ready at 4 mths. She was drinking so much at the time it was crazy.

Karen- love your title! So does Hawaii sell Hawaii pizza w/ham and pineapple? thats what they call it around here, just curious if they call it the same in Hawaii?

Annie- oh my gosh shes so cute and found her feet. She's so cute I could just eat her up! (wonder how that phase came about anyhow?)

Kathy- thanks for sharing your pics







and I thought I took a lot

Az- so how were things there w/the storm and all? have any flooding? We have tons of branches down around here, neighbor lost a big branch on such a beautiful tree too







luckily it's almost over and I hear 70 degree temps are on its way









Yeah I've had no interest in sex ever since my first dd was born. It's been an issue w/him as of lates and I keep telling him to be patient with me.

I went and made a small order on LHC so if my dh complains i'll tell you all made me do it







stop talking diaps! I just had to have that unicorn print







I'm babysitting today for my cousins 15 mth old, should be interesting. He hates leaving momma.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

whew - turn head for a second and WHAMMO! half a dozen posts! *how cool is that!?*

Just did an actual TRADE on the mamabarter site. So far it's all been paypal on it, so this is my first actual total trade (shipping and all). She's getting organic gardening books (3), I'm getting a HUGE bag of duplos. Gee, I hope the boy likes duplos... not that I was using the books anyway, but...

NICOLE!!! Diapers!??! You! Woah. I thought I was dreaming there for a sec... you sure got a good price! WTG mama! Funny about the mt - my neighbor is always wondering how I'm going to be wearing the baby for our thrice-daily constitutional around the block...sling (blue), sling (puppies), MT, backpack (only tried that once), stroller (regular), stroller (high tech), wrap... she told me she took bets w/her dh one time :LOL ! Funny, people are (says Yoda).

Kathy - I have to figure out how to upgrade to cc on paypal, so you won't see charges yet. Never enough time from one nap to read, respond, AND get to do something else, eh? My boy DOES have a tiny tushie. It's the sweetest little tushie I EVER seen! I love that little tush... but yup, not a whole lot there to love! Just a pinch either side :LOL . You are most welcome for the fast ship - how could I leave a weeny tush in need?! Glad B. is a happy camper once again (tho I didn't think she was REALLY needing it, just happy to have it, right?). Funny that you were thinking of Beatrice...we were thinking of Torin! (and Harrison, and Isaac, and Nolan...)

Az - Brrrrrr, eh?! Sucks. Another week of this, I guess. Brrrrrr. the down duvets are back on the beds, now (except for Beca's who just tosses it on the floor and comes into our bed, little stinker!). Ori also eats toes when he's sitting. Or pillows on one side or the othe...doesn't last too long even propped. Top heavy, I think :LOL !

Man - last night the little poopiehead pooped at 3am! WTF? He hasn't done that in ages. oh well, he's up and I gotta get going. bye!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Laura no real flooding here, its must been done by the beachs, our usual spots. We did lose power yesterday for a bit, but thats nothing unusual around here. Last summer we lost power for a few hours on a warm (not even hot) clear day. DH says it must have been too sunny :LOL seriously we lose power all the time in Gloucester. 70s sounds nice, I'm actually going to put the heat on when I finish this, I'm freezing and have goose bumps, so I think its time







the heat should not be on in May especially the end of May, if it wasn't for Miss E I'd prob just leave it off on principal

Andy, we've got two down comforters on our bed, dh is even using both of them, and he's forever hot, so that's how I know its cold. DS sleeps with his down comforter and a quilt all year round. Oh and feety pjs too. He'll come out of his room on an 80 degree night dripping in sweat and telling us he needs ac in his room :LOL yeah why don't you try taking off the winter pjs


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey Jeni - don't blame yourself. A lot of options on what is going on. How often is she nursing? If she's still nursing 6 -8 times a day, she's fine. If less than that, she *could* get dehydrated. Keep the air kind of moist and offer offer offer.

One thing is for SURE. Your 4 month old daughter does NOT know what you said - about her, yourself, dh or anything else. Nicole just went through this with Will - it's part of their 'thing', some kids. Other kids NEVER GET OFF the nipple (read Lisa and Lauren). It's not too young for a strike (actually right on target: 4 - 10 mos is prime time). It's nothing you did, ate, said, thought, felt or wrote. Ok? You are a TERRIFIC mama. You are human and sensitive and vulnerable, and you take such good care of your family, REALLY you do. Don't work your brain in a knot over feelings of frustration, let the feeling go. They are ok to have and it's ok to let them go. Your baby loves you and needs you. Don't give up on her. She doesn't even know she's rejecting you! Extra hugs today mama, andy

ps - I thought about the pump...have you tried it? I need SERIOUS suction to get milk. The medela big pump was on full suction, full speed and I still didn't get like what Jessi gets







- but I have a nice little stash for sneaking away...maybe star wars this weekend (I opted not to do it w/Ori because this one is SUCH a violent one).


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Kathy - he's back asleep (ahhh, gotta love it!) so I upgraded my pay pal...so NOW you've been charged! Thanks! Andy

Az - Beca insists on sleeping in this teeny weeny little summer negligee I got for her like two years ago - it's half way to her stomach and has these spaghetti straps and lace...(but it's lavendar and violet w/flowers







) so







w/these krazy kids!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Oh, Az - just wondering what you are planning to do w/Mr. C. for his b'day. Do you do parties? Class or just a few friends? Always such an ISSUE!!! Maybe it's easier w/boys?


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabeca*
Oh, Az - just wondering what you are planning to do w/Mr. C. for his b'day. Do you do parties? Class or just a few friends? Always such an ISSUE!!! Maybe it's easier w/boys?

I'm ashamed to admit it but I've only half planned his party his birthday is in 6 days







: It was definatly easier before he was in school. I don't know what to do so it seems like by default nothing will get done. We're going to have a small party the 4th but so far we've invited my sister and dh's cousin. I'd like to invite a couple of kids fomr his class but I don't know how to go about it. I really should get on the ball. We can't invite tons of people becuase we live in an apartment, while we do have a small yard I don't know what we'd do if it rains or is cold.
I think its hard no matter what, does Becca still have mixed parties? I know they're the same age but she's in 1st grade right? DS is only in kindergarten (again)


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabeca*
Kathy - he's back asleep (ahhh, gotta love it!) so I upgraded my pay pal...so NOW you've been charged! Thanks! Andy

Az - Beca insists on sleeping in this teeny weeny little summer negligee I got for her like two years ago - it's half way to her stomach and has these spaghetti straps and lace...(but it's lavendar and violet w/flowers







) so







w/these krazy kids!

Oh I know all about too small clothes. DS is forever trying to wear things he likes but don't fit. He comes down in pants that look like capris, cause of course the waist fits so there for they're fine to wear right 







t-shirts with his belly button showing, he'd be looking like a pre-teen girl if I left it all up to him


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

She had a snackie and is now all wide awake and kicking my keyboard. Now for the catching up.

On the poo issue... the only thing unusual was Wendy's bacon cheeseburger and fries.







: God only knows what's really in that. Same poo yesterday afternoon, too. Maybe it is hydration, I don't always keep good track of that.

Sex... lube hasn't been a problem, just no feeling. I guess part of it's probably that I'd rather kill him most of the time







Even when he's not being an







all I can think about was the last time he was. But it's not just him, doesn't work for me, either.







And I was pretty badly manhandled post-birth. If I'd known the sOB was going to treat me like he was stitching a roast together or something, I'd have told him not to stitch the tear, I'd slap some super glue on when I got home. Basically, he managed to bruise everything else in the general vicinity. Dude, those are not handles! I swear, if I ever see that man walking down the street, I'm running him over.

My mom almost fell for the ebay/paypal thingie last week. I don't have paypal, so I'd have to really be asleep at the switch.









He does take her for at least 1/2 hour a night, sometimes more if she'll put up with it. It's just never enough time to do everything and get my head screwed back on. And sometimes she's super nursey. I can't think of anyone else to ask over on a regular basis. MIL is good with her, but Mike whines about having to censor the bookshelves when she comes over (he's in the broom closet).

Bookshelves: I already have one of the little cheapo ones, so they would match. I'm worried about them being tippy, though. I think I'm better off fastening something to the wall.

Woohoo, piggies! We're all about grabbing the piggies here. Can only get them to the mouth with help, though.

Yesterday was better, except the not wanting to nurse all afternoon. And I had every pan in the house dirty, so I couldn't even boil the pump, so I still haven't tried it. I have a medela harmony and it sucks too hard, plus I don't think it fits right, so I kinda hope this sucks less. :LOL I'd like to start pumping every night, get some in the freezer, plus some as ice cubes to put in the mesh feeder thingies. We got a swing at a yard sale Saturday, against my better judgement, so she spent a good 10-15 minutes in that, which I squandered on mdc.







: I can see this spiralling downward fast. I knew this would happen. But she can almost squirm out of the boppy now, so it's not safe to leave her in that to go pee.

We get the bloody mucusy with dairy. I thought it always indicated an allergy. Same symtoms for an adult for ulcerative colitis, so it really freaks me out (Mike has UC).

Was there a storm somewhere? I never watch the news anymore so I have no clue what's going on in the world.







: Glad no one got washed away.

She's sleeping on my arm now, and smiling in her sleep. So peaceful.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Holy moly mamas, I go away yesterday afternoon and now there are 2 more pages to read. I guess the lull mid-day yesterday was taken care of?

Joyce, is your husband Hispanic? And where is your family from?

Michelle, cool on being a case study









Pam, we're at frothy and yellow, Lauren is SO distracted during the day, I wonder if it isn't a little imbalance, plus the slobber factor, at least for us.

Joyce, mucous with blood = allergy, usually dairy. Could be soy. The proteins stick around in your body for 2 weeks, so it wouldn't just match with a food.

Sex, hehe, after all the chatting we've been doing, I looked at dh and said "Do you miss having sex" and he was "oh yah I guess I do" but no biggie to him. He did kiss my other nipple last night WHILE I was nursing and that totally was YUCKY. I had to swat him away. He didn't even get the token birthday sex the other day.

Andy, to make a link, click the little globe with the chain link on it below COLOR on the reply box.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Paq, do you have a car? maybe he could take her out for a drive. Thats what my dh does alot, or you dd doesn't like the car though right? hmmm does she like the bath? or maybe a walk in a carrier? or stoller? DH can do any of those things with her without you. The swing can be good, especially when your stressed. Who cares if you spent your baby free time on mdc I do it all the time. It helps me to relax and hey its my time right? Do what you want with it.
Maybe you could just tell mil that the books re yours? That way you could get some help








on the sex issues Are you still healing? It took ages for me to heal up after ds, which did not make sex enjoyable at all. I feel like a therapy pusher here but it really can help. Are there any mothers groups in you area? My therapist is always suggesting that to me, but I haven't made it yet :LOL

No there wasn't a big storm just a nor'eastern over here in MA that just won't seem to go away, plus all the wet raw cold weather we've been having here


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Aaah I'm back, had to run to care for babe.

Annie, I love Violet's pics. They always make me smile. Lauren has no idea what her feet are. I think part of it is that she's always wearing socks, it's been so darn cold here.

She's been trying to suck on her thumb too, which is great for me, BUT she has my hands - looooong pianist fingers, and she keeps gagging because her thumb is just too long!

Kathy, oooh yah, taking on the Old Suthurn docs! Go mama!

Nicole, what kind of one size? I really like some of them.

Jeni, I'm right there with you. Lauren nurses 1/2 a meal at night, so I've been waking and putting boob in her mouth a few extra times just to get some food in. I don't think it's a strike, it's just SUDDENLY there is a whole world out there to see and watch and listen to. Lauren will munch a few bites and then roll away, wiggle upside down if she's on my lap, fuss to sit up, try to locate EVERY noise in the room, etc. Yesterday she nursed in bed in the morning, then took MAYBE 3 sucks from 9-2 (scary!) and then nursed because she was STARVING. Nursed down to sleep when we got home at 3, nursed 1/2 a meal when she woke, and 1/2 a meal in the evening and then nursed to sleep. Strangely I'm not engorged, or even full feeling, so maybe she's gotten more efficient suddenly too.

Andy, like 8 posts in a row, are you trying to hurry up to the senior member?









Wow I just read all the way to the end... what a lot of reading! And Lauren is napping, yaay!

Jeni again, yah I hear ya on pain too. My midwife did a nice job putting me back together, but I had a vag wall tear too, and it's just not cool yet.

Andy, Lauren isn't so super sucky now. It's amazing, I honestly think she feels better and then add to it being distractable.. well, it's NICE to have a boobie break.









Lisa


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

wish I could post...... wakes sleeping baby..... reading instead.... luckily, many posts to read!

Jessi, WOW. Amazing birth story. I admire the heck outta you, Mama. You were so present, and so tremendously strong and assertive. I admit that I teared up reading at times, and also laughed right out loud sometimes (mostly about Eric and something he'd do/say) All *three* of you did awesome. What a family!!

Ok, pushing my luck.... back to reading....


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

wow. I can't believe how many posts there are. OMG!

Andy- last night i was gonna write and tell you that Luka's been taking sips of my water too. He's mostly interested in the cup, but likes the water too. I only let him sip drops, because as it is he doesn't nurse a WHOLE lot, and I don't want his little tummy filling with water.

Annie- can you say ROLLS! I seriously cannot wait to squish Violet!!!! Luka just doesn't have those rolls like the other boys did. He's not skinny, but not fat either. I guess he's just right









Jeni- I saw that Bea did nurse. I hope the not nursing is over.... but no, it's not too early for a strike. someone mentioned that Will also did that and they figured he had a sore throat. teething can do it too. Just be with her, lots of skin-to-skin and keep offering. she's most likely to take it when she's sleepy- esp when she's just wakiung up from sleeping.

I can't believe that Az has to turn on the heat! it's the end of MAY for goodness sakes! it's HOT here too.
and my kids wear clothes that are too small all the time- well Noam does anyways. I think I wrote here already that he doesn't think pants are too small until they are ABOVE the knee :LOL

Laura- I'm sure they have "Hawaiian" pizza here. We're pretty much vegetarian, so I wouldn't really know. But it's not really hawaiian....

What else. We shop mostlty online too, like Kathy. I live in a small town on an island. we're forced to do it. Sometimes I think it's easier, and sometimes I can't believ e how much time it takes!

Luka screamed and screamed and screamed last night. couldn't figure out what was up! He went to sleep finally at 9:30- late for us, but then







: he slept 7 hours!!!! woo hoo. Why can't he do that EVERY night? of course I was awake part of that time. our neighbors are camping and one of their dogs was barking barking barking. In their owld house he ran free and they are recent here and he has to be tied up and can't stand it.

Lisa- woo hoo on Lauren not being so sucky. You deserve a break!!! (started to type breast, lol!)

those calico diapers are cute too. bad mommies we are!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Hey, I just posted my eloquent post and saw that.
Must be Annie? who else knows what poi is?

Thanks. i feel so special


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Those of you with family members worried about buying online: get an MBNA credit card. They have this really cool thing called ShopSafe. Upon request, it generates an alternate credit card number with a credit limit that you set, valid for a time period you specify (2-12 months). You can safely use this to buy something online, because even if someone got it, they'd hit the credit limit immediately. AND the program fills out forms for you, with address and phone number and blah blah blah all the stuff you get sick of typing in. It is excellent.

Paq, on the bookshelves - just put the heaviest stuff (textbooks, dictionaries) on the bottom shelf, and they won't be tippy.
And tell DH to stop his whining and put the dirty books in an out-of-the-way spot permanently.
Half an hour without the baby all day is not very much. I'd get nutty, too. Working isn't so bad sometimes.
Even if lube isn't the problem, it still feels better with some extra. I tried it because the girls here went on about it, even though I thought I had plenty, and it made a big difference. But not as big a difference as a little romance and a lot of treating you decently would make.
Nothing wrong with 10-15 min in the swing a couple times per day.
Oh and ITA about the cleanup and whatever-the-heck they do after the birth being the worst. I didn't even need stitches and it hacked me off.

All you people with storms and cold... it has been gorgeous here, in the 70s and sunny, for weeks.

Lisa, no birthday sex? Bummer! DH has less of a sex drive than I do, so he seems fine with the decrease in mine. Once a week is plenty for him, and I have to ask for that.









If your babe hasn't found his or her feet yet - have you tried spotted socks? Evelyn noticed hers when she wore blue socks with big white spots. Now she has lots of pairs of spotted socks, because she likes them so much. That's my baby! Colorful socks.

One-size dipes: when pregnant, I thought, "I don't want one-size dipes with a mediocre fit for many sizes; I want diapers in multiple sizes so they'll fit just right." It turns out that the one-size dipes have been an excellent fit on Evelyn, even when none of the more-size-specific dipes have been. SOS is the best (those are hyena), and then Cuddlebuns and Muttaqin. Wonderoos are just okay. Changing Babies are pretty good too. Now, I really like the 2-size dipes like Little Fishy and Little Beetle.

Lisa, Evelyn is doing the same thing with the rolling and looking and being distracted. She's also gotten more efficient. I think, "Well that was a short munch" and then notice that the boob is completely empty.

Wow, 25 pages and this is our second thread this month. Crazy! You'd think we liked each other or something!

Jess


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)

Jessie- OMG! you are one strong mama! I"m sorry you had such an ordeal. At least you got a really nice baby out of it









Annie-Violet is just beautiful. And I aggree with everyone lese that she certainly seems to be very aware in her pics. want to kiss those big gorgeous cheeks!

Jeni- Nursing strikes do happen at this age. Just be patient and gently persistant (sp?). They get so excited to look around at the world and all that's happening and well they've been staring at Mom for the last few months :LOL With Ruby I had to go to a dark room to get her to focus. And forget about nursing gracefully in public :LOL

Lisa Sounds like you're diet really helped Lauren. WTG!!

Pam- Thanks so much for the link to the article on vax. I'm still just plain confused. Honestly, dh has been really suportive although he complained that sometimes he would like to have one of those wives that just did what the dr said. Only 'cause I get so worked up when I start reading...darn edcuated women







He also wisely said that if I chicken out and don't have her vaxed starting at 6mo I'm gonna have to find a new fp. She's very young and smart but kind of blind on this issue.

Diapers: you all are confusing me. I was very happy with my plain white fuzzibunz but now I see al these other cool diapers and I need to make a decision soon, 'cause Isabelle's about to bust out of our current dipes. Argh...

I'm glad it's Thursday. Ruby didn't want me to leave her at school today. Isabelle fell asleep while nursing when I dropped her off. I miss my girls. Oh and I have to celebrate 'cause yesterday Ruby got made at me for changing her diaper (we're never going to potty train at this rate). Instead of hitting me she yelled "I'm MAD!!!" I gave her a big hug and said I was sorry I made her mad but she really did need to change her diaper. Then we went outside to ride bikes. She's getting so big....sigh







: ...It all goes so fast (cliche as that sounds).

Well back to work. Meeting with big-wig at noon - yuck.

(I feel little blue today)


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Good for Ruby for expressing her feelings!

Take the plunge! Tykie is calling to you! Or, at least get some multicolored fuzzi bunz. Cotton babies has colors with free inserts and a sale. Natural Babies has color combos and they're on sale too!

Are any of the mamas with two kids planning a third? I'm wondering if we have any middle babies in our group.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

woo hoo for Ruby. changing diapers is alright, but when you're not doing it anymore







:


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Ruby sounds so cute and sweet! Makai is alot like that too.

Kobe "graduates" from preschool today. That's a weird feeling. He's not a little kid anymore! I'll post a pic later.

I'm really bummed. I missed the Calico Baby stocking. I can't seem to find any more cute fitteds







It seems like the TP doesn't even really have anything. I did get one of those cherry bomb covers though. CUTE!!


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Still asleep. She semi-woke a bit ago and got a good-sized lunch in there. I wonder if there's a sleeping pattern shift going on, too. Maybe she wants to be up in the morning and then sleep all afternoon now.

She's okay with car rides now. He's actually got a bit of a limp, sciatica from minor spine/pelvis malformation, so excessive walking isn't good. She likes baths with me, but I think he's nervous about it. That might work better once she can sit up on her own. She outgrew the bath seat, so she either gets in the big tub with me, or in the sink for a quick scrub-down. I have some credit at TRU/BRU so I might look at other bath options. He used to read to her quite a bit, and hasn't for a while.







I think I should encourage that. He mostly tries to drape her across his lap while he's on the computer. I think he's really resentful that that works better for me than it does for him. I don't know if he ignores her more or if she just doesn't like the way he sits or what it is. But it's not like I'm super interactive with her when she's sitting on the boppy watching me type. Maybe she likes MDC for the smilies. :LOL

I luuuurve Hawaiian pizza. I've been trying to avoid ham and bacon and all that other yummy good nitrate stuff. I can smell the difference in her dipe when I eat it, and that's scary.

We have the heat on at night here too, and a few days this week. If it wasn't for her, I'd put more clothes on and suck it up probably. Drafty old house, it's not like the heat stays in anyway.









I'll bet those rattly socks would help, too. I think the big box stores have 'em. We had some basketball ones but I passed them on. Not sporty people here.









Hehe. It's not dirty books, it's pagan books. His parents still think we're lapsed Christians who are going to find our way back to the church any day now. They'd probably think it's all my fault. He found paganism about 5 years ago and I gradually got into it a bit, but it never really stuck. So he's actually the heathen and I'm the crisis-of-faith agnostic. So I think we'd fit in at UU, but he's iffy. I think it would be nice to at least have a christening/baby blessing kind of thing that doesn't mention any specific believes, kwim? The IL's only nagged us about that once, but I think it's still bothering them. My family tends toward atheist and agnostic, with my mother exploring hinduism, and one fervent catholic aunt-in-law. So we're a bit more relaxed.

Nah, I don't think the 15 min. in the swing will be bad. I think the 15 min will turn into 1/2 hour, then 1 hr, then.... next thing you know, I'm turning on the tv and propping bottles in there so I can go wax my legs or something.

Mmm. I have bread in the bread machine smelling yummy, two kitties and one baby all sleeping peacefully. Let's see how long this can last. :LOL








to all.


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

Somebody suggested super-mucous poo could indicate an allergy, especially milk. That's what I've read, too, but doctor insists food allergies at this age don't exist. (And Lauren is an imaginary baby?)







He's a nice guy, I just wish he was willing to sit down and hash things out with me. I know she's gaining and everything, but if her body's not happy, why push it? I'm allergic to lots of things food-wise, and just because it doesn't make me violently ill doesn't mean I should avoid it. No body benefits from being under a constant inflammatory response. Anyway, I just wish he would take the time to really, really talk. Then maybe I would understand where he's coming from, and he would understand me. At this point I think he thinks we're just a couple of parents who don't know anything outside of what they see on TV.

The frustrating thing about it is that unlike my questions during the pregnancy, I think there's a lot less clinical data about breastfed infants. Just goes to show we got a long way to go.

Lisa: No, DH isn't Hispanic. Why? When I was a kid, my grandmother would tell me to marry a nice "American boy" who wasn't Catholic. She didn't want me playing second fiddle to anybody like she had to. (NB: There is a feeling in my, and other Hispanic families, that "American"/"white" men are more sensitive and help around the house more than Hispanic men, who are known for being mama's boys and full of macho-man behavior. Stereotype? Of course. But, that's what a lot of women think.) I married a nice American boy and while he was Catholic, I promptly made him an ELCA Lutheran, the kind Garrison Keillor says might as well be Unitarian :LOL Carmen's name comes from her. My family comes from the Tex-Mex borderlands. We don't consider ourselves Mexican, but my famliy and people like mine don't consider themselves white/Anglo (even though my family members are all quite fair) or all that run-of-the-mill American, either. Some people say we're Tejanos. I consider myself a Texan before anything else.







I love my state. Hate the politics, but love the state. Love the geography, the biodiversity, the cultures, the curanderas, the food, the agriculture, the music . . . and did I mention the food?









I never learned Spanish, even though it was spoken at home. My mother was afraid I would speak it at school, or with an accent, and that would hold me back (she didn't want me playing second fiddle to anybody, either . . . ). So she made sure everyone addressed me in English. Of course that fact bites me in the butt every time I leave my house, now. I can understand it pretty well, and read ok. It's just conversation (i.e., living in real life!) that I have trouble with. Too bad, because I think there's a real paucity of information on birthing and childhood for the Hispanic community, and I would like to do what I could to help remedy that at least in my neighborhood. A neighbor from southern Mexico is expecting in August, and she refuses to even try breastfeeding, because she says it hurts. My mother thought breastfeeding was yicky--she equated it with poverty and backwardness. Why aspire to so much and then spend so much time with a baby on your boob like you're living in the mountains with a dirt floor?

Anyway, people say Texans talk too much.







Better put David in his bed so I can work on Carmen.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

annie you didn't miss the stocking its tomorrow, she still has some instock too I don't know if you took a look. I thinking I'm to get ome. My mother asked if I had plans tomorrow and I told he I think I had something planned but couldn't remember what, until I read the posts, I think its the stocking








:

my sister on the phone I'll try to get back later, oohh and someone is filling up her diaper with stinkies


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Paq, you're cracking me up! Waxing your legs, ha ha.
Tell DH that holding her in his lap while at the computer does not count as time with the baby. :mad Babies know when you're paying attention to them.
Does she like to be naked? My DH often does Naked Butt Time with Evelyn. She lays on top of some prefolds naked and we play with her, holding up toys for her to grab and kissing her and singing silly songs while clapping her feet. She loves it.

Lunch was great today. My Little Beetle package came, the one I was hoping would arrive before we left. Hurray FedEx! I got one of the new organic cotton ones - oh wow, it is soooo soft. Can't wait to try it tonight. If it's half as absorbent as the hemp ones, it'll be a favorite in no time.
On my way into work, an ice cream truck pulled up. (In the office complex - weird) Of course I had to buy an ice cream sandwich. It is my lucky day.









Annie, I have a Calico Baby fitted from the TP that is fine but has a snap-in soaker (we don't like those). It's black with pixies, and the inside is pink fleece. I think it's a large. Front snap. Want it? You sent me all those Cuddlebuns and Puddlecatchers, which we use daily.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Jeni - you won't leave her crying in there - she'll let you know if you're over the limit right quick. Meanwhile, if she's happily swinging watching you do stuff around the house, what's the harm, even for an hour? Ori spends time in it when his sister is feeling a bit too rambunctious and I have to cook or something. It's a safe enough place. Safer than on me when I'm cooking or near her when she's doing flips off the couch! So let her help you make these decisions. That's what AP is all about, right?

Middle children - not for us! But Ann and Karen both have 3, and there used to be more (fromscatteredtribe (4) and chiromom (3) right off the top of my head)... I'm a middle child. blamed for all, never got new jackets, always had to play w/one of my brothers, even if I had a friend over, what else can I tell you? Three is a tough number sometimes (ganging up wise), other times it's perfect (always someone around to play with).

Those socks are so cute, but a bit too expensive for me. I'll put some black spots on white socks w/a marker, thanks! Poor Ori...









Lisa - I keep thinking of something new to say after I've gone away and come back again. If the thought is related to the previous post, then I usually tag on an edit. Otherwise, I just hit quickreply and go from there (sometimes that screen loads faster than the edit screen, too).

I got 3 pr of longies off the tp today for 20$! Yahoo! Except all my $$ is now gone from the carrier and I haven't bought a new one yet







oh well, guess I'll consider THAT an investment, too!

Had lunch w/dh in town today (picked up a free tent, too!). Weird, that man could be sitting on an egg and not mention it. Drives me crazy. If I don't start a conversation, it will not get started. We hardly have any sex at all. He doesn't mention it. I don't either. Like I said, if I don't, it won't get mentioned. I wouldn't mind sex, actually, but after #1 it was awful for a loooong time, like almost 6 mos. and it hurt and was so sore and dry and ugh ugh ugh! This time was a LOT easier and better before, during and after. lucky! Still don't have sex a lot, tho (w/or w/out lube!).

I get few breaks from ds during the course of the week, but when dh gets home, I'm pretty strongly suggesting he hold him a LOT because I've been on duty for like 12 hrs. already, kwim? When he's gone during the week, it's rough, I gotta say. NExt week he's gone m-f night. Can't say I'm looking forward to it like I used to...

Ok, time to do more diapes! xxx andy


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azreial*
My mother asked if I had plans tomorrow and I told he I think I had something planned but couldn't remember what, until I read the posts, I think its the stocking







:









:


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

Paq, I was really anti-swing, too, and felt just like you did. I equated a swing with chronic neglect. When DH brought one home one day I was so MAD!

But the truth is, the babies actually appreciate it sometimes, and when they don't, they let me know and I take them out. It's a good place to park them when somebody has to run to the bathroom, especially when the mobile is spinning (I added some things to the mobile to make it more interesting). It's a good, safe place for a baby who wants to be soothed but is a little touched-out. It also provides a different perspective of the room (they can't sit up, yet, and I imagine reclining in a boppy gets kind of old). So be proud of the commitment you feel towards your daughter, have fun with the swing, and give the baby an interesting view if it'll make you feel better. I've forgiven my husband for buying it.

Just don't tell him I said that.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh and Andy, the fleece liners arrived today. Thanks! Those are super soft. We'll try one out tonight.

Az, I have "meetings" in my Outlook calendar for stockings. They pop up reminders so I can open windows and log in ahead of time.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

hey what is it with dh's and quality time? Last night, I went to the kitchen to do dishes and make supper, leaving dh to be with the kids. Well I look in, and he's holding #2 on his lap, with #1 playing around, and he's got headphones on watching a movie ("Be cool" or something like that- very not kids) and I spoke to him about it and he got huffy on me!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

joyce- all due respect to doctors, but they know squat about breastfeeding and mystery things like allergies are often completely ignored by them. it's so NOT uncommon to go to the doctor as a parent, suspecting/knowing something is wrong and then have the doctor talk to you like you're crazy. I think this is esp. true when you're talking about things that are not easily diagnosable or have subtle symptoms.
If YOU have lots of food allergies/sensitivities, then it would figure that your kids may have inherited some of that. And though it's not as common as many think, they DO have reactions to things their mamas eat. Maybe he was saying they don't have allergies this young because allergies can develop?







anyhow, I think MAMA instinct is WAY better than anything a docotr, who sees your kid for 5-10 minutes, figures out.

And it's never too late to learn spanish! with all your exposure, I'm sure you'd get it quick! One of my close friends (not hispanic) used to teach childbirth ed classes in spanish. she loved it. isn't doing it now because she has a baby and 2 yo.

Luka is screaming again. it's sort of crying but also just wanting to hear his own voice, I think.. It's cute, but loud and kinda annoying because he gets screechy. Right now Ra'am has him. yay.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Spotted socks, whoda thunk it?

Jeni, rofl on the swing to leg waxing. Gosh, I need my eyebrows done. And forget the legs and bikini, one of these days I'll want to go swimming or to the lake and I'll have to get around to it.

Joyce, no kidding, must be a figment of my imagination that I had a baby or something. Some pedis INSIST there is no way mama milk can be anything but hypoallergenic. I know it's a bad place, but the allergies board at babycenter has a lot of mamas who are bfing their kids and have food issues. That's the one reason I keep going back there...
As for your dh, I just couldn't remember from the pics if he was or not, and I remember you asking if you were the only one here... as for where you are from, I just keep remembering the fights at my school.. the Mexican vs Puerto Rican uglies. Not exactly the texmex border, but I have good friends in Bisbee Az.

Andy, suuuuuure. I think you just want that last hundred or so posts to get a senior title.








Hey, I have a tan longie with a monkey on the butt you are welcome to. Lauren will never fit in it again, I think I used it once. Of course it was gently loved when we got it, but we're done lovin' it.

Jessi, you are a true diaper stalker!

Joyce again, yah what Karen said! Actually with Lauren, the more I talk to our families about it, the more "suspected" allergies come up - my mom had a bad reaction to eggs and so never got vaxed as a kid, my grandmother has reactions to eggs and dairy, and my mom never liked dairy, which may be why I never reacted to it - she avoided it because she had an allergy, and so I wasn't exposed until I was over a year and so it wasn't so hard on my body. I must say, although I miss cheese, life w/o dairy has been good to me. I feel pretty healthy.

So this morning I went to my parent's house to take care of the cats - ended up scrubbing cat yak out of their new carpets, Noodles gets anxiety issues when they leave her alone, so there is always fresh yak. Thankfully I only have to go there tomorrow, my brother is in charge all weekend and until they get back. He'll clean more yak than I in the long run. Came back and took Lauren to the chiro, oh my I love the chiro, I feel so much better.

And then ate lunch - pasta salad, except I didn't have half the things I wanted to put in there, so I ended up with cold pasta w/chicken and red peppers and dressing. Was yummy though. And it's my lucky day, my friend called and wanted to get lunch and go to the park, so she picked up a sandwich for me from Panera and we met at the park and we ate and strolled, Lauren actually sat in the stroller and laughed at people and watched the trees blow and was so HAPPY. My baby has been exorcised and the evil spirits are gone. She only nursed a quick snack when we first got there, and then wanted nothing to do with me the rest of the time. She didn't really want to nurse to sleep but she can't figure out how to go to sleep w/o nursing yet, so I pulled the lone bottle out of the fridge (pumped on Tues. when I was SO full) and she took an ounce and then got frustrated and nursed for 2 min. right to sleep. She's been sleeping for just over an hour. But WOW this is so different. Last week she was sucky all the time. Now she's so hands off.

Baby bling - my friend who I met with today has 18 month old and is pregnant, they are building a new house and plan on moving just after this babe is born. So I *offered* to store all of their big bulky baby stuff for them while they clean out the house and get it ready to sell... I'm so *nice* hahaha. Now we have a bunch of bling, a 'saucer, jumper, some noisy battery toys, etc. that we are keeping until Lauren is nearly a year. Then her babe will be ready for them and Lauren will be on to bigger and better things. I think all the world should function like this.

Going to get the bling from my car while the babe sleeps, and I've got to think about making dinner.

Lisa


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

oh yeah, poor Ori- mama won't buy him spotted socks :LOL Some baby stuff is so $$$ I just can't see it. They don't wear things for very long at all. My kids grew so fast, that I can't stand the thought of spending more than $6or so on something for Luka- clothes that is. Somehow I can spend more on diapers









Lisa- I hear you on the sad pets. Did I mention earlier that our neighbor's are gone and their dogs barked ALL night. poor babies. wish they would have just shut up though. My kitties are always mad when we leave and the worst time our friend who was feeding them decided it would be a good idea to leave the sliding glass door open a crack. the house was FILLED with killed "presents" DISGUSTING. found things under all manner of furniture. yuck. When we go this summer, a friend is staying here and he loves our kitties. so though they will be sad, they will be loved.
I gotta get to my sewing machine. I'm doing the May swap and am HORRIBLY late on finishing and sending a package.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Aaaak! I have to make a duck-billed platapus costume!!! Karen - funny about the diapes - they do wear them kinda longer, tho...right? I'm about to go spend a fortune on joeybunz 'cause I do love them (I got 3 on a trade, and now I NEEEED more).

I'd love the wooly monkey Lisa - how big are they? Ori is a 16 waist and a 16 rise w/a diape. If it's the right size, or bigger? can I pp you for it? I have nada to trade for a girlie, honestly, although there is this totally adorable dress upstairs in the closet - that little boutique went out of business and I picked up some stuff. It's lavendar and oh so sweet. BUT it's a 2T. Up to you. I think it retailed for like $50 or so, but I didn't pay that much, maybe 35? PLUS I haven't heard from Lissi but I'm thinking I'll just get the carrier as is unless she says back that the new prototypes will be ready next week. I REALLY need to bring something (else) to NYC later in June. I am hoping to meet up w/a couple of the babywearing folk there when I go. Anyway, point is if you help me w/the blankie thing and the longies, I think that at LEAST equals the dress...what do you think?

Ok, squirmy baby on lap, so I'd better go. My house is so MESSY! I'm going to spend some time straightening this weekend (before dh abandons us for the week).

Sorry I'm not getting to everyone...I never do anymore...kinda sad... -a.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Oop, Karen...I haven't sent my swaps out either. And I'm the swap organizer! That's a double







:







: for me.

So, if anybody drinks tea, you should really join the tea swap. I think Az is doing it, right? Its really fun! Every month you send out 10 envelopes of tea (just little samplings), and you get 10 envelopes of assorted tea samples. Yummm









Jessi - Sure, I would love to try the dipe. The mystery farm print diaper I sent you is actually a Calico Baby, but it seemed really thin. Is yours thin too?

Az- the only instock one I saw was a moon surface print. Cute, but not really my thing.

Andy- Wow!!!! Thanks for the yarns







How exciting for me!!! I had to convince dh I didn't buy them, lol.

The graduation was so cute!!! Kobe was sad because we didn't get him a candy lei









Tiger - Maybe your ped thinks babies can't have allergies when they are babes because the testing is really unreliable before age two. But that's silly. Of course they can have allergies. LLL is an excellent resource for all the latest breastfeeding research. If you'd like, I can send you out a couple papers - every year they come out with this paper on all the latest research.

Ok, a few pics:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/IMG_0234.jpg
The graduate

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/IMG_0235.jpg
The fam. ((Thanks mom, for the horrible pic...))

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/IMG_0239.jpg
Shaka!!! (Hang loose!)


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Annie - You must be so proud! We are having a "graduation" ceremony next week with Em's toddler class. They are moving to the primary school. Should be cute.

Andy - Don't feel bad about a dirty house. We have the same thing going on here. We are going to do some cleaning early so that we don't have to do it this weekend. Where is your DH going?

Jeni - Will did go through a strike recently, but we do think it was more related to not feeling good. It lasted about 4 days, and he is back to normal now.

Middle kids - Not for us either. Just Em and Will is enough for us. Em is going to be one of those kids that can talk their way out of trouble without you even realizing it. Will is going to be quiet and reserved, but watch out for when he gets angry.

I don't know if I mentioned it, but we finally got the bill for Wills surgery. It was over 52 thousand. The insurance covered all but 10% and they are not supposed to come back at us for any other charges. Well, they have sent us a bill for 237, which we can afford to pay, but I am going to call and dispute it tomorrow and see what the deal is. Gotta love insurance, even though it can be a total PITA!

Well, better go. Will is nearly done with his peas and will need some Mama milk.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

OMG Annie! Your little Graduate is SO precious! Yah, horrible pic of the fam, but at least you're all there, and you all look really happy! tough nuggies on the candy lei, little man. Ya don't need the cavities!







You must be very proud parents! You are most welcome for the yarns. I tell ya, I was SICK of looking at them and feeling failure.







I'd much rather they went to you to make beautiful things that people will love







. Ori wore his shorts all day today (till he pooped in them), he's SO cute, and green is SO his color!! They're *almost* too small now (which is a good thing, 'cause he's been wearing them for what, 3 mos?). Tomorrow to the hfs to weigh him (and get some chinese rice crackers :LOL )

HEy - if anyone has any ideas for a duck billed platapus costume, lmk, ok? Thanks!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Andy- platypus wouldn't be too bad. Just get some brown faux fur stuff that they sell at the fabric store, make a little suit out of it -- leaving the crotch of the legs very low, so she has to kinda waddle. Then, make a hood, leaving the face open,and attach the bill to the top of the hood. For the webbed feet, just use a pair of flippers.

I was just thinking about Ori's next shorts. What color do you want them to be? I was thinking green and yellow stripes, or maybe a dark vareigated rainbow. But I can do them whatever color you'd like.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

P L A T Y P U S. I can spell platypus! :doh! I'm thinking along those lines, too. I don't know how to make the hood. The actual suit wouldn't be too hard, I don't think. I'd just get her to lie down on some newspaper and trace her bod., then use that to cut the right shape out and stitch it together up the sides. I think I'd drape it, even so she can get in and out through the crotch that's low, like you said. Sorry I still don't have pics of the sling. And I still haven't really used it. It tried it out here at home yesterday, he was kinda cramped in it...sigh. I totally love his yellow - green shorts, Annie, and you picked that yarn, so I'm SURE I'll be happy with what comes intuitively. I'm glad Kobe is back in the good graces







and I'm glad the yarn FINALLY got to you. I just found another circular needle...anyone want it? there's no size on it, but it's just slightly fatter than a bic round stick pen.

Nicole WOW on the surgery. Dh thinks it's pretty amazing that you get 50k worth of surgery for 5k, but I still think that's a LOT for a family to cover...esp. because you DO pay for ins. I think you are right, on principle, they should be covering all the bills they said they'd cover. No doubt about that! I think I'm going to bribe dd to help me clean up tomorrow (I'm thinking that new Madagascar movie) (she's good about her toys and her room, so it's more the OUR stuff and







: MY stuff that's everywhere) so we, too, can enjoy our (rainy) weekend.


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Actually. we don't even owe the 5K. That was the negotiated discount for the hospital and insurance. We just got an additional bill for 237, and that is what I am going to dispute. So yeah, we got off easy! bill wise, I mean (nak)


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

gosh Annie- coul Kobe be any Cuter?? What a sweetie! I love the robes and everything too! too cute.
i guess i'm kinda glad to hear you're lagging on the swap too. thing is the mama im swapping with sent me an apologetic email about her lateness (but she had sent the package) and then said it was cuz her dad had a heart attack. so if I felt guilt before, now I feel DOUBLY guilty. anyhow, I think I can get her package in the mail tomorrow.

Andy- hoods are easy, but I don't know how to show you how easy they are.... oh, do you have a sweatshirt with a hood? I'm sure you can find one and copy that. And then the bill. yeah- just attach it to the front. And may I ask what you need a costume for a rare animal for?

Nicole-







on the surgery cost. WOW.thank GOODNESS for insurance!

we had to run to town because Ra'am's braces wire broke AGAIN. happens all the time. they keep putting these light wires on him, sigh. anyhow, we turned it into a beach visit. waves were up so it was hairier being in the water with Luka, but he's a real trouper with the waves adn cold water. even gave him a cold shower on the way out.
gotta make dinner. actually, gotta pass of the babe and THEN make dinner


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Annie, here's an adventure for you in knitting http://www.bohemianmama.com/kal.html

Andy, take a rectangle 2x wide and a few inches taller than Beca's head. Fold it in half lengthwise and sew the top together, then open (like a hooded sweatshirt). Attach the bottom to the outfit, and make a way to fasten it (velcro?) below the chin to make it snug, or the bill will weigh it down. Actually, why not build the bill using a baseball hat, then just pull the hood over top and you won't have any floppy bill issues!

Nicole, wow, amazing, and wow.

So Lauren and I went to bed at 8:30, she was just sooo tired, had a bad afternoon nap and was awake too long. A t 9:30 she was still nursing but I was totally deflated and feeling useless, so I gave her the paci and tried to snuggle. No go. So I got out a teeny bottle that I pumped earlier, and she had a little, but mostly played with it. So not hungry either. Snuggle again, Alone time, snuggle, paci, shushing, on and on we went until 11. Even nursed 2x in there somewhere, although it wasn't the most fun or comfortable thing. Finally she stayed alseep, after being mostly asleep a few times. Then at 5 of midnight she pops her eyes open, wiggles enough to wake me, nurses, back to sleep, dry dipe, and this time she is REALLY sleeping. UGH I swear I am so tired, but I just had to get out of the bedroom for a few minutes.

Of course as soon as I open the door I get tackled by the giant halo on the dog. She's managed to knock me over a few times so far, it's just the right size to slam into my entire behind and smack into the back of my thighs and make me sit down.

G'nite,
Lisa


----------



## 17754 (Jul 28, 2004)

<-----------------------So Jesse and Karen were done up, too? He, he.









I finally figured out how that got there, dirty deeds done cheap, $2.50 fund raiser for mothering web site....some tricky little 3 ophi I do suspect! Or was it the poopooguru?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tigerpurring*
Somebody suggested super-mucous poo could indicate an allergy, especially milk. That's what I've read, too, but doctor insists food allergies at this age don't exist. (And Lauren is an imaginary baby?)










hmm, uh, what a dumb doc. Some where I read a quote to the effect of infant feeding is an area of medicine where it's still ok-or at least common- to practice in the 2000's with information from the 1950's. As stated later, of course infants have allergies. And dairy does take 10-14 days to clear from your milk, so if you haven't gone that long wiht out milk, give it a try and see what Carmen does.

Andy comm'on
DUCK BILLED PLATYPUS!!! Thats hillarious!
Homemade costumes and _and Brownies?_








....are you going for some kind of mom







award?
On ideas- check out the folkmanis puppets, I have a feeling they have one. I just was looking at their puppets caus ethere was a co op in swaps.

I see Karen, Paq, and Annie are swaping. I just am trying out my first swap so I can satisfy my desire for new things with our spending money!!! Its win win- you get fun mail, but you don't have to spend $ on diapers to do it :LOL !

Oh, annie the grad pics are so cute! Preschool graduations are funny, but I like honoring them wiht rites of passage, and there are so few in our culture that I think its kinda cool to have them honored in front of a big group with speial clothes for finishing something, and recognizing that they are moving on up!!!

And so cool on Will and food, NIcole.

Lisa- BABY BLING







I have a friend that brings me bad things- postpartum she said she briefly thought she should bring me miso soup and then her good senses took over so she brought me chocolate, lots of it, instead. A few weeks later she came back and brought lunch with enough for left overs and a beer for each of us and mopped my floors! So she's the one who just gave loaned me her excersaucer- we already have her fishy seat. Thing is, Iris tried the exersaucer at her house and loved it so we brought it home.







: I was gonna be a toy snob, really I was....no plastic, all wood waldorfy things, but my lil girlfriend Iris here gets gleeful in the excersaucer, what can I say? it goes in the category of bad things my friend brings me...chocolate, beer and now I have a name for it- baby bling. She just found out she's pregnant today!!!







(The sperm DID not get stuck in Ohio this time...!) She's due around Iris's first birthday.

jessi, I haven't been able to read your birth story yet. Part avoidance cause I know it will spark my feelings that I am not sure I can deal with, part inspiration like I should write mine before I read yours so I do it in my own voice..Lately i am really mad at the doc that did my c-section, and feel sad for my poor cut-upon uterus. I saw my free massage giving ayurvedic used to be a midwife wise woman friend and her chiropraticing pelvic balancing husband today. One, we asked em to be god parents and they said yes- woo-hoo! And it was soooo great to get body work done. They made me feel better about the scary uterus- reassured me that it will heal up just fine and the body wants to be restored to health. But. Hmm. This is all just a pandoras box. I gotta shut up now, and just write a birth story, and do what Az suggests - see my dang therapist to sort through the weird feeling I have lingering from my birth experince. When we had lunch Jess I felt bad we ended up telling my birth story, cause as it fell out of our mouths I realized it was just a bunch of unprocessed stuff still. At 3 months i am just able to deal a bit, I guess, and I guess it was nice to be able to talk to someone outside of my birth community about it cause around here, I can talk to real life friends about my birth, but they were either my midwfe or I was theirs so it gets weird. Anyway, I am getting inspired by you to write mine. Three months is just enough time to shake off the immdediate post traumatic stressy stuff from a hard birth I guess. Maybe thats why you were up to write it....

I better go to sleep and get out of this weird chair or I'll undo all good done by my massage today.








Heidi


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Oh those folkmanis puppets are nice. I did one of the coops for them, and got the boys like 10 puppets for 50 bucks. Usually thats how much one costs, so its an amazing deal. And they play with them all the time.

It wasn't me Heidi! Why does everybody think its me?


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

well i thought it was you cuz of the poi reference. maybe andy? shre's been to hawaii.... come clean mama!


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

Insomniac here! I wanted to say hello and to let you know I'll be lurking over the next 48 hours - back to work. I hate leaving him!! I really do!


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Annie- omg he's so cute! I can't believe they have a ceremony for little ones like that.

Heidi- sorry you are feeling that way about your birth. Think seeing a therapist is a good idea. I know talking w/mine about my birth experience helped tremendously. if I never did it then those feelings would still be all bottled up and who knows how i'd be feeling like now..

Andy- a platypus costume :LOL loved to see pics of that when you are done.

Nicole- thats a lot for just one surgery, glad you don't have to pay all of it.
We got Megan's first bill in a while back and the total was only $377,000 for the first 7 weeks :LOL yeah I didn't know whether to laugh or cry, but they said all we owed them was $78,000 :LOL :LOL yeah okay

Hmm never knew little black anys could hurt you? I'm sitting her and I felt an awful pinch at my toe and like owie. Then a few secs later again owie I look down and there's this tiny little black ant. He was friggin biting me







: it hurt, so I squashed him. I never knew those type of ant bite.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Heidi, ooh yah Lauren was SO overwhelmed in the 'saucer, she kept grabbing at everything but didn't want to let go of what she was hanging on to.

Laura, you need a title.. how hysterical would it be, "SweetPeasMom - killer of ants"









So who is doing it?

UGH I'm tired. 9-11 to get to sleep, nurse at 12, 3, 5:30, 8. *yawn*
Today we are taking my grandmother to lunch. I told her I was going to take her somewhere she has never been before, and since her lunch repetoire is Olive Garden, the Italian mafia place, the pizza place, and a few chains, it shouldn't be hard to find something new to try.

Lisa


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Jessi- finally got a moment to read your birth story. that was amazing. I admit i had to laugh at the wonderful doings of the things hospitals do.

I think i'll write up mine, i've only done a short version of mine. Its probably easier now for me to handle.

Lisa so does you grandmother like Italian or what? lol


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Laura, yah, she's this 85 yr old Italian Nonnie, and it's hard to get her out of her pattern. She does like DonPablo's too, but with all the cheese, I can't eat there.

I really want to go to this world cusine place down in the "ghetto" (the part of the ghetto that is now a trendy place to build and live).. but they serve lots of shrimp and tofu and guacamole, and she's not going to even put that near her lips! Guess I should think a little more mainstream, but my personal goal is something nonsmoking, not $$$, and not a chain.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Laura I've been bit by them too and they do hurt, not like fire ants, but still

Ann it looks like Violet was tryingto dteal Kob's lei in the family picture. Tea swap oh how I







the tea swap. I still have so much tea to try. mmmm tea. So what is poi? is it like those funky spikey things Karen had?

Lisa I think I'm slowly joinuing you on the "hippie side" DS and I were tie dying diapers yesterday and I bought *gasp* a pair of birks last night

Third child, its a back and forth here. Sometimes I want one and sometimes I'm about ready to send dh in for the snip. DH seems to go back and forth too. Miss E is still so new so who knows







If we do I'd like them to be 3 years apart.

I almost did the co-op for the folkmanis puppets, but I resisted, it was hard though, really hard. I coulnd't resist the waldorf doll's co-op though, I'm getting a 13" doll kit







: Or the bj's marketplace co-op I ordered 2 longies and a soaker







:







: (thats a double bagger) Alls I have to say it thank god I get the mail now. DH was get so mad when I was ordered diapers with package after packge coming. I don't really have anything to swap or I'd be doing those too. DH says I'm worse than a little kid about getting mail.

DS had an exersauser and he really liked it. DH hates clutter so I don't think we'll be getting one, plus I'd rather spend the $$ on wool







: (I think I'm a wool addict)

Well I'm being harrassed by a dog for pets


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Heheh Az, I got my first birks when I was 15, because it was "cool" in my high school. Love them, and *shudder in a bad way* you can get them at Sam's club for cheap now, if you just want plain ones. I've always had sandals and clogs though, and I should really try some shoes. MIL had a German exchange student for a year and she was willing to order them for me - they have lots more choices and some cooler looking stuff in Germany, go figure! And silly me, I never did get any shoes.

OK I'm starving, and I'm sleepy and I still haven't found a place for lunch.

Lisa


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Morning Mamas!

*yawn* Someone tell me why I insist on staying up until the wee hours of the night? Don't I learn that one girl or the other will surely be up & ready to go in so few hours? Today I actually fared quite well and almost made it to 8am before Tess awoke! Brynn's still snoozing, happy as a clam to have the bed to herself. It's so funny because Tess was such a cuddly sleeper ~ LOVED to be tucked right in to my tummy, almost like still in the womb. Brynn will give these little kicks to me in the morning until I move away from her, and then she'll return to her deep slumber. Silly girl









All of this talk of baby bling is cracking me up! Oh, how I used to bask in the idea of having all of these terrific, natural toys (magiccabin-esque!)... now I look around and see - - - - a ride-on hippo.... a ride-on Pooh car.... a shopping cart .... a play kitchen.... the only wood in site is T's doll house! I know people who have done the plastic purge, but I'm not into that. Brynn has a lack of bling :LOL We were laughing last night at the playground about how much Tessa LOVES the swings. I mean, loves them. We joked that it was because we did not have a baby swing, and is now exhibiting deprived behavior :LOL Exersaucers are just waaaaaaay too big for my obsession with having lack of clutter.

Lisa, sounds like a growth spurt with all of that night nursing! Since Lauren & Brynn are bday buddies, does that mean I can expect one shortly myself? Better stock up on the sleep while I can get it! How's Zoe doing?

Wow, those hospital bills are staggering! I mean, it's not surprising in one way because of the amazing things that they did, but still seeing the numbers.... Wow. Laura, do you really owe that much?!??! My goodness, I long to return to the Canadian health care system! That's crippling.

*ouch!* about the ants! I got bitten by fireants a couple of months ago, and even though I only got a couple of bites they stung pretty fiercely! The common, house ants bit you though? Never knew they bit either!

Karen, that's so neat that Luka's already been out in the Ocean! (um, I guess in Hawaii that's not so uncommon, hey?) We're planning to head to the coast of GA in the next month, at which time Brynn will have her first dip in the Atlantic! I think she'll take to it fine ~ she loves the bath, and had a bit of fun in Tessa's little pool earlier this week. Your boys must be like fish in the water!

Middle kids? Still on the fence here. We've talked of having four children, but something inside of me feels happily done. Of course, as DH says, you don't ask someone with their mouth full of spaghetti if they want another bite!







Ask me again in a couple of years.

Annie, oh those are precious pics! What a proud little graduate! Ah, the family shot isn't the greatest but still it's nice to see the whole fam damily!









Tonight I think we're going to head to an outdoor movie that they show in our town. Not sure what the movie will be, but who cares really? It's the kind of thing where you bring your blanket, your lawn chairs, your snacks ~ kind of like a car-less drive-in. I'm a big drive-in fan, so pretty excited about it! It'll be great for Tess ~ she can run and play is she likes, and Brynn can just kick back and nurse or people watch.

Coffee is done perk'ing.... must get some...


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Oooh Kathy, sounds fun. (What am I doing still here, answering all the posts??)

I love drive in movies.

I don't think it's a growth spurt, I think she's making up for the lack of nursing all day long. Yesterday she sat in the stroller or on my lap for almost 3 hrs. w/o a peep for food, and I offered it!

Poor Zoe is pretty swollen still, but her side is healing. Where they put the IV on her paw doesn't look so hot though, I think she might have gotten a few too many licks in on it. She's also sad and mopey about wearing the cone, but when we take it off she's very sneaky about licking her paw, and I just don't want to have a hotspot on my hands, the dog I had as a kid had a growth removed on her foot and she turned the spot into a hotspot worse than all others, actually ended up with the insides of her ankle showing. *yuck*

Still haven't had breakfast or found a place for lunch.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh yah, medical bills. Scary how much $$$$$$ they charge. One of the only bills we saw from Lauren's birth was for the epidural, and that was something like $1700 for the service PLUS more $ for the drugs. I suspect it all goes to paying for the malpractice ins and the 2nd summer home. Heck, the ER visit for Zoe was $500.

So the reason for this reply was an entirely different subject, but of course I can't remember WHAT I wanted to talk about!

We really don't have space for the 'saucer and other stuff (oh yah, a leapfrog baby gym too), but I just dumped the 'saucer in the crib for the night. Ideally it'll live in the kitchen when we get the big mess done and the cabinets in.

I'm going to kick myself in a few minutes when Lauren wakes up... not showered not eaten not figured out where we are going, just hanging on mdc all morning.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

hee heee, Lisa... hanging in right along with ya









Tessa's playing with a balloon that we got her last night, and Brynn's inspecting the mobile. I know I'll have to get up & going soon, so I'm just enjoying those last few moments of slacker time.

Yeah, all of those interventions are big $$! In "thinking woman's guide to a better birth", she goes into that a lot & speaks of how so many of the common birth practices in hospitals serve to plump up their pocketbooks. Sad and scary.

Poor Zoe. Any more from the friends with the dog that bit her? I'm so sorry that she has to go through all of this! Poor conehead.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Yep, one of my doula friends who teaches a babycare class at the hospital we used actually isn't allowed to promote natural birth in the class because of the $$$ you get for the epidural and drugs and more. Sucky!

Conehead, lol. No, no news from the friends. I got a phone call from the doggie ER asking for permission to release the invoice for all the stuff they did to the friends since they paid for it. Apparently there is a puppy version of HIPPA out there. I'm finishing an email to them, I wanted to edit it. Dh says it's "too motherly" but honestly, I'm a freakin mom, and I'm worried about the babies and their faces not getting chewed off!!

Ok I'm REALLY starving, my belly hurts and I'm getting hot. Going to eat. Really. Going to eat.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Morning - yawn - I'm w/Kathy staying up too late and getting up way too early. I caught an hour w/Ori but he sucked and sucked and w/continued Thrush it's not so comfy. WILL THIS EVER END??? W/dd it was over by now - but maybe it's cause I'm still eating allergins...

I SWEAR it wasn't me. I do know what poi is (it's kinda like tofu made of taro, a tuber that grows all over the pacific islands) and was the staple food for a loooong time. Now, of course, you just pop into the grocery and buy it processed and packaged. You can actually get it on the mainland, too.

So where's the coop site? I've never even lurked there to see how it's done. I'm a little afraid...

Laura - that's a WHOMPER! How can you pay that? That's almost as much as the morgage on our house! Geesh. I hope they put you on a payment plan of like 100$ per month for, what, 65 years!? Not that Megan isn't worth every penny - 'cause WOW is she ever cute! But (shiver in a bad way) WOW.

On Bling - we have a bit of bling. We have a lot of the little chairs, but only one that does any of the cool stuff, and one that swings but you have to crank it - no batteries. If there's no batteries, does it count as bling? Then he's gotten a bunch of gifts that rattle, crinkle, etc - the dinosaur (pull the cord the spikes light up) and the turtle (simpler, love the turtle!) which has a mirror on it's belly - very cool. Um. That's it, actually. Oh, no - he's got the gymini mat - the floor one w/the arches. Red black and white. Also hand me down, but he hates it. Time to fold that sucker up 'cause it's sitting inthe living room and he HATES being in it. He is a funny little boy. But he slept last night from 11:45 until 4:45!!! Then we nursed for half an hour, then he was UP like the sun. sigh. FIVE HOURS!!! I do feel rather human. So why am I yelling at my dd??? She's impossible sometimes.









Ok, I'm off to dress and wash for the day. Kinda excited to have some time w/dd, although we did get off to a rough start. I swear it wasn't me that added the titles (REALLY!) but they are good ones! Annie mentioned the Got Poi? for Karen, so even someone who didn't know what poi is could have put it in. How about Jessi?! Our trickster







see ya!


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Lisa- I think that first place you metnioned sounds yummy to me







makes me hungry.
I'm also been on pc all morning. Kaitlyn slept in so late, was nice for a change.

Andy- have no idea what thrush is really. but doesn't sound pleasant

Kathy- enjoy your movie- I was just reading our paper and they are starting up the town park movies soon. I can't wait.

Well since I had some time, I wrote up my birth story. I figured it will be nice for Megan to read when she's older.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=292687

Nah I don't think we need to pay one cent. I was told everything was covered 100%, don't know why they send me it anyways. I keep getting them here and there. I think in total Megan was a 1/2 million dollar baby.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Laura- I'd say Megan was worth every penny







. And thank goodness you had to pay none of it!

Lisa- that is sick about your friend that teaches the classes. just sick. It's disgusting how childbirth has turned into such a $$ maker. I think I read somewhere that that's where hospitals make most of their money- because it's a constant. people in and out all the time.

to clarify, poi is a paste made from taro- a root crop grown all over polynesia. it's starchy, like a potato- but doesn't taste like a potato. it has little flavor on it's own, though some is a little sweet and many people eat it soured.

andy- I'm sorry your thrush is still so bad! mine isn't so bad anymore, but I wouldn't call it gone or anything. yuck.
the coop is here and is part of the trading post.
I just found that waldorf dolls one and am gonna get some raw materials for dolls. I made a few last year and had so much fun. I think I'll make one for Luka and then make a bunch for gifts. I like the soft kinda pillow-like ones.

Az- don't feel bad abotu all your spending. I'm right in there with you! If I had known about the BJM coop I woulda partook, because that's a LOT cheaper than ebay, but I was too late! and I've been buying tons. diapers, fabric, bought some nursing dresses, wool, etc..... but I did sell a bunch, so feeling more justified than usual!

we have NO baby bling here. and I doubt we will. well I guess we have the little rocker, but that's a necessity that I mulled over for ages, but get's so much use. unless someone gives us something (and I don't know people who buy things lik exersaucers) it's not coming here. I just can't stand things that make noise (electronic noise). I also never thought I'd have plastic toys, but you know that that's hard to keep up. we got all kinds of stuff now, but there are few toys in this house that have truly lasted. Like the huge amount of blocks we have, and the wood train set, and legos and some stuffed animals. many other things have just come and gone with little play.

kahty- my boys are fish. they are in a real beach phase these days. we've been going a lot and they are in the water the whole time. why not? it's hot and it feels GOOD!

ok, gotta go and change Luka's diaper. He's squirming all over me and making screechy kitty noises.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Ooh, crafty talk! I get all my waldorf doll kits from www.whereswaldorf.com. She's an online friend of mine. Make gorgeous stuff. Right now, I have two 13 inch dolls that need hair sewn on. I love making the things.

I used to be somewhat of a toy nazi. We only had all the wooden, educational stuff. Lots of montessori and waldorf and what not. Through the years, we've aquired lots of crap. I freak out every once and awhile and get rid of it all, but it always comes back. I would say we have about half waldorf, half crap right now.

I actually like those exersaucers. We go one from a friend when we lived in Arcata, because we had all wood floors and Kobe kept falling over and wonking his head on the floor. He loved that thing. Actually, dh and I were quite intrigued with it too. I think we played with it as much if not more than he did. Ah, but thats usually the way it is with kids toys :LOL Ours doesn't make any noise though. I cant handle the electronic toys. <shiver> in a bad way.

Jessi, we love to read to Violet too. Right now, I think her favorite's are :Love Songs of Little Bear Goodnight Gorilla and Hand Rhymes WE usually have to do two books at once. One to eat and one to read!
So, we're supposed to have a beach day at Kobe's preschool. But its raining, Hmmm? I wonder if I should just go down there anyway?


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok diaper obsessed, try this http://www.diaperdecisions.com/modul...rder=0&thold=0

So Nonnie and I went to the Blue Flamingo, a 50's diner and had fish fry for lunch. Lauren was a doll there, and then fussy back at her house.

It's sunny and stormy at the same time, my favorite weather.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

oooh, that's bad Lisa. But i did sign up







:


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey - we do two books at once here too. Ori's current fave to munch on is What is God's Name (very unitarian). So I'm pretty sure that Ori is wheat sensitive (probably dd is too), and that's been hurting his sleep. So I've been weaning off it and I'm down to like 3xweek now (oh, that last push is SO hard), but WHAT TO DO with all the great putney pasta?!? Tonight we're going to have it w/on sale Eden sauce (fire roasted toms!) and quinoa/corn spag. Maybe dh will eat it. Maybe he'll pick out the raviolis...who cares. I've just GOT to finish it up and get the reast out of my system.

Does anyone know the best place to get hemp inserts? I want a dozen 6 or 8 layer ones, and then about 6 of the fleece topped. I saw that ecobunz has a pretty good price, just wondering if anyone (read: Jessi!)knows about a secret location...

Oh! my Usborne books just came in! Yea! And we went to the library and got a TON of stuff on signing w/babies and children, inc. a video made FOR children to teach them to sign. Cool! I'll let folks know what's really good/easy, if you're interested. Just mention it. Ok, time to get something done around here. hugs, andy


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

I'm interested in the signing stuff. Was looking around Amazon last night to see what was recommended so I could get it from the library. People bashed the "Baby Signs" one, and recommended highly one by someone Garcia. His uses ASL, whereas some of the others make up their own signs. Let me know what you like best.

Are you looking for inserts for a pocket diaper? or lay ins? the ones I have I got from the fuzzibunz store, to put insidet the FB. I have laid some just sitting in a diaper too. but frankly, Luka isn't a heavy wetter, so as long as I don't leave him too many hours in a diaper, it seems ok.

OK, I'm doing bills and just HAVE to check email every few minutes. Bills are boring


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Karen, if you want to reduce toddler screaming and increase communication, making your own signs is the ok thing to do, so long as you can remember them! But if you want Luka to have a skill beyond, ASL is the way to go. We started with "milk" and "potty" this week, I'm trying to come up with a list of things to use now, babes need concrete, so milk, potty, maybe diaper (for wet/change), mom, dad, eat, are on my short list.

Going to sign up for the diaper thing too, the question becomes do I have enough time to go through the sites to find the little pics.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

I figure I can look at those sites when I'm otherwise distracted- i.e. nursing. I should NOT look at them while baby is alseep!!! 100 sites isn't too much in a month, but I did see on there that the little icon you're supposed to find is 4 clicks from the homepage on each site







:


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

signing.... LOVE it! We started with Tess when she was 7 months old, and it was absolutely amazing how she picked it up and how she could communicate with us.

We started with "milk" and "mama" with Brynn, pretty much from birth!
I have a couple of web sites to recommend. We never did go with any course/book (although I did pick up an ASL dictionary when Tess was about a year old, but mainly for those obscure things)

http://commtechlab.msu.edu/sites/aslweb/browser.htm ASL Browser
http://www.signwithme.com/main_signs.asp?ID=1 Sign with Me


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

oooh, meant to mention that Brynn already reacts to just the sign for milk. Pretty cool!!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

I signed up too. Who knows if I'll actually do it, but hey worse thing is that I'd have something differnt to look at.

Lisa glad to hear the lunch went well.

Andy you sound like you always have a million things going on at once. Just reding your post tires me out some days.

Jessi I got your huge box today ds was dissapointed it wasn't for him :LOL but he had fun looking at all the diapers. Miss E has on the sugar peas one right now. DH put it on and I asked if it fit and he said "yeah but its a little snug" when I checked its on the tightest snap setting







I'll have to take some pictures of her in some of the diapers and share.

Lisa I totally believe it about the hospital birth class. I took one with ds and everything was iv-this, epidural-that







rack up your insurance.

Our tie dye diapers came out pretty god. I'll take some pictures later to share. DS ended up having the best looking one, but I didn't do too bad. I think I'm going to get some more dyes and stuff and we're going to do up the preimum's. DH seemed kinda dissapointed that he didn't get to do any. He's must have mentiond a dz times how he's never done tie dye. HA! all my mum's hippie-ness and her hippie friends weren't so bad were they :LOL We were always doing crafty things growing up


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Kathy- thanks for those websites- very cool. no need to buy books when there are things like that! there's a "kit" for sale on amazon for like $46!!! and people sell them on ebay for less, but most are VHS, and we have no more VHS here.
Smart Brynn!

Luka's been all fussy. Put him down on the bed on his tummy and he's happy as a clam. go figure.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Andy- I'd probably be interested in whatever ASL stuff you could find.

I took a year of ASL in college, so I have lots of videos and text books. I would say the boys knew about 15 signs when they were babies. They don't use it much anymore, except Makai uses the "more" sign for please, yes, more, have some and food. Why learn them all, when you can use just one? :LOL

We had a good time at the beach. It sunned up very ncely and then we noticed dead fish were washing up on the beach and man o wars in the water. Needless to say we got out ASAP.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah! I just talked to Karen IRL, everybody!!

Can't wait to see you tomorrow!!

Ok, gotta go. Kobe is standing on the kitchen counter looking for something!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Oooh, you beat me to it. I was gonna post the same thing, :LOL. great minds think alike, I guess









I was gonna ask you- I know you've said Kobe has allergies- any food we should NOT bring, so that he's not tempted? I'm sure it happens often, but i want him to feel good


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

wow you gals are gonna meet tomorrow! cool have fun









Lisa you evil girl you. i signed up also, could be dangerous

Ya know I never took a birthing class. I refused to. My logic was why the heck would I want to go to a class on giving birth when women have been birthing for thousands of years without classes. Just didn't seem natural to me. I just went with the flow of it.

Well after having a nice quiet morning the girls decided to pay me back big time in the afternoon. Megan just didn't want to nap and was cranky as ever. Kaitlyn proceeded to annoy me like crazy, I want this I want that. First thing she said when she woke was I want popcorn. Sorry but no popcorn for breakfast, then all hell broke loose. So when do the terrible two's end?


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

hear ya on what to do. we're going to go through the tapes tonight (I hope). There are 3 different ones. None by Garcia, but none called Baby Signs, either. It's getting late, and we haven't even started the first one, so maybe tomorrow... time to post this (only two and a half hrs. later!) and see what people are up to tonight.


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

now Kaitlyn is throwing fits w/dada. Think I'll just stay here and pump all night








:
i could use a big drink right now


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

I joined the hunt too! Ought to be fun. Too bad I never did buy the computer (KIDDING!) but it would be convenient to be wireless. Oh well. I've enlisted Beca to help w/the hunt. She can go meandering around while I cook or whatever. 100 is 3-4 a day every day. Yikes! Is there a list of sites? There's only 60 or so sponsors listed. I think I'm already confused. Maybe I'm multi-tasked out...

I FINALLY found some wonderful looking and smelling organic lavendar plants. It took like 3 months of searching! I kept missing the shipments by a day or so everywhere I looked, and it would just be gone so fast! I guess lavendar plants are kinda hyena!







anyway, it'll get put in by the front door tomorrow, thank goodness. It's looking somewhat barren and ugly there. Dd has agreed to help me clean up tomorrow. In exchange for madagascar (nothing free in NY!). I wanted to see it anyway. maybe dh will join in, a real family adventure. he's so tall that sitting in theater chairs isn't very comfy for him, so usually he passes.

Joined the June swap...hopefully something we actually want / need will magic itself to our door! yea!!









Have a GREAT IRL meet annie and karen!!! Take pics and post them when you can! How FUN!!! There's a big MDC mama meet up in NYC on the 12th June, but I'm going to have a backyard full of brownies tie dyeing their shirts. Very unlikely I'll be going (unless it's with the little monsters! :LOL ), oh well. I think they're meeting in the Sheep's Meadow, which has many fond memories for me. I slept there for a week one spring (when I ran away from home. I think I was 14?) and saw the dead there once a couple of yrs later, and saw the free clapton show there and ... those bushes are pretty private :LOL .

Does anyone know if I can use non-wheat flours in a bread machine? Or do the recipes HAVE to be bread machine recipes? Something finickey about them, I remember, but I've never used one. ** edit** Ok, I just read some of the recipes Lisa sent me,and they give me the bread machine info I wanted. thanks anyway









We took an 'alternative' birthing class with dd, but w/ds we opted for an evening meeting that the midwives put together once a month. It was informal, just a way to chat up about people's experiences. If ya'll remember, it was foul weather like 3 times in a row and we had a private tutorial, which was awesome! I never once entered a hospital for this one, thank goodness







. Both dh and I have real aversions to them.

Lisa - I'm glad Zoe is in recovery







: . My one true love-pup Casey (she's gone now) had to have the cone when she got broken (why do they call it 'fixed'?). She was most upset with me. But no hot spots and she was a happy puppy when she was finally free! I'd give her time off it every hour I was home for a few minutes, so she could lick herself (tmi?). I made sure she stayed away from the incision site. It's so hard with puppykids. they just don't ever really understand why they should have to wear such a silly looking thing. I KNOW she was embarrased in public. She'd only poop in the backyard and wouldn't go for walks wearing it. She was a VERY smart pooch.

Anyway, my new thought is this: I am willing to cut out wheat entirely, and even elim. the little tiny bit of dairy (parm cheese - nothing can replace it and don't even MENTION that rice/veggie stuff eeeeuwwww), BUT the milk I pumped...what do I do??? If I toss it I won't have any for the June night out. If I don't toss it he's just going to get the wheat back into his system! So...

1. how long does it take to get wheat BACK out of his body from say 6-8 oz of milk?
2. do I just save enough for that one event? I was REEEEEEALY hoping to see starwars this weekend
3. that's all I can remember.

Laura - I read through your birthing story (







, more comments there). I want to say here that Mama, if it's been said once, it's worth saying a thousand times. You are TRULY an inspiration. You have been so incredibly strong and dedicated. Numb, grief stricken, exhausted, rejected, sick, stretched, stressed, you have managed somehow to keep your children intact, and pulled your family together under the most incredible circumstances. Thank you so much for sharing it all.

Time to finish cutting fleece liners. I cut Jessi's last week (I think) and still have the rest of the fabric just sitting on the side couch. waiting. for elija??? Hope you ladies all have a good night.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

I liked :
Baby Signs: How to Talk with Your Baby Before Your Baby Can Talk, New Edition
by Linda Acredolo, Susan Goodwyn, Douglas Abrams
(Linda also has a great book called "Baby minds")

Geneva was 13 lbs 14.5 oz at her 4 month checkup!

That's a crazy hunt! I don't think I'll sign up... not enough time


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Andy: if it's for June, can you pump more by then? For this weekend, you haven't totally cut the wheat out yet anyway right? So just push that back to Monday? I'd save the stuff already pumped for absolute dire emergencies or else donate it if there's a lot and someone would take it.

We were thinking about doing the signing, but I didn't think it was worthwhile to start yet. Hm.

Off to get something breakfasty and hit the Joann's sale.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Just some pictures for your enjoyment









This is the picture I ws takign when she rolled over. She's in my favorite cover
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y157/azreial/rb1.jpg

tie dye diapers
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y15...al/tiedye1.jpg

more tie dye diapers
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y15...al/tiedye2.jpg

these are the two favorites I did the yellow and green and Christopher did the rainbow
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y15...al/tiedye3.jpg

I took this 10 minutes ago, Miss E is wearing one of Jessi's diapers which she peed in before wearing it 5 minutes








http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y15...nelizabeth.jpg


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

G'mornin mamas... I've decided that I can't really blame dh for waking me up at night and all the bad sleep, as he has slept across the hall all week and I'm still getting bad sleep. Oh well. Lauren HAD to nurse at 10, 12, 1, 3:30, 5:30, 8:30 and now.

Andy, what are your symptoms with wheat?

Oooh Annie and Karen, you'll have to come back and give us a report about how cool you really are








Andy is threatening to come over to Cleveland this summer.. and dh says "why would anyone want to visit CLEVELAND? Don't they know they call this place the mistake on the lake?" :LOL

Laura, I don't think the terrible 2's end until kids move out of the house.

Andy, sit back in the wheelchair row at the theater - they put those seats a bit back from the row in front so that the legrests of the wheelchair next to the seat doesn't crash into the row in front. Kind of like the bulkhead on a plane









Yah Andy, you can use the machine, and I think there are non-wheat bread machine mixes out there too. I want those cherry chocolate muffins!

Childbirth classes - we took the Bradley class with a very pro ncb doula/nurse teaching it. Of course we promptly forgot everything once I hit real labor.

Yep, my conehead won't go out with it on either, but on walks she's too busy to lick, so it's ok. Actually right now she's curled up in dh's chair sleeping, I think she knows better than to lick now, at least when we're in the same room. If she wanders off, I threaten her with the cone and she either comes back and sits down or gets the hat. She doesn't like the hat. Last night I tossed her a few pieces of lettuce and she missed a few of them and they landed in the cone, she looked like a walking salad bar.









Andy, I vote you use the milk this weekend, and save the rest for fixing burns and cuts and such with the kids and you. I know it takes 2-4 weeks to clear dairy from your blood, and another 2 weeks to clear him completely, but I have no idea about wheat. I think it's quicker than dairy, but I really can't say. So use what you have now for now, and start pumping now for soon, and then that will have less % wheat in it, and then when you get to the June thing, you'll have very low % wheat and it'll be ok. Better to feed the boy-o a little wheat than to give him canned food









Ugh I wasn't paying attention while I ate and typed, and just dropped a huge spoon of hot oatmeal on my boob.

Fleece liners - do y'all get funky smells from them? My friend who uses waddlehoppers says that they reek of ammonia no matter how good she washes them out.

Az, nice cow! And great dipes! I like the bullseye one.

So does wheat make you gassy? I've also had some onion and bell pepper this week, which I know can cause gas, but man, babe and I are both making dh proud in the gas department.







:

Going to eat some fruit (peaches maybe?) and find out where dh went. He was on baby duty while I ate and he left her under the gym and headed off somewhere.

Lisa


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Lisa - We have fleece lined snap in things and the don't smell like ammonia. That usually has something to do with build-up of detergent, so even though she is washing them real good, she should rinse them with just hot water after she cleans them. If there are suds in the water, the detergent did not rinse out and they need to be rinsed until there are no more suds. Can take a while.

We had a rough night last night. Em peed on our bed so we had to change our sheets and then sleep on the comfortor so the bed would dry. It was so hot, combined with the fact that it is really hot here anyway. Will woke up at 2:30 (after sleeping through several nights) and was starving. We started him with some oatmeal and apples this morning. He has been loving the peas, and kinda like the cereal stuff, so now we are up to 2 meals. I didn't start Em this early, but he has really seemed ready. It is amazing to me to see just how totally different the 2 kids are.

We are going to a farmers market today, which should be fun, but we have to do it early so that it isn't too hot for us. It is only supposed to be 95 or so here today, so all in all it is going to be a beautiful day.

Better go and vacuum. We bought a Dyson yesterday and it is worth every penny. We have 2 dogs in addition to the kids, so we really have to be vigilant with keeping the carpets clean. As it is, they look like crap, so we are going to have to get them professionally cleaned anyway.

See ya later!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Not gassy. moody, and his snarts stink (but it CAN'T be dairy 'cause there isn't any!), and he snarts a lot (tho less and less the more I eat less...aha!).

wheelchair row, yup. btdt when I went w/beca to see the heffalump movie. she hasn't been very good today, but well, I want to see that Madagascar movie myself, so maybe...

Jeni - if I'm going to pump more, maybe you could get me one of those super cheal medela pumps??? What's with the one that's too strong? I don't think there is a pump too strong for my breasts. seriously, nipples of steel.

no funk on the fleece liners. I don't do anything special, just regular diaper wash. I do use vinegar in the diaper wash, tho. Jessi?

Annie - did you get to the OT?

Laura - well, maybe before 18, but not much before! :LOL

Ok, time to go watch softball! bye for now, andy


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Az- I love your pics- esp the one of Mr C and Miss E. Miss E has such a distinctive and "grown-up" look- maybe because she doesn't have a super chubby face? I bet she looks like that when she's older. Ra'am has looked the same since he was a newborn.

I woke up BEFORE Luka today. What's my problem??? He had a bad night- teething, I think. I put him to sleep and he woke up 20 minutes later and then 20 minutes later again and I think one more time. then it was the usual 2-3 hours, but at 10:30 he woke up crying. I gave him some teething tabs and he went back to sleep. poor baby. he was so sleepy too. It'll be a coffee day for me for sure.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi all!

We saw Madagascar last night. Its really funny, although there's a lot of adult humor in there, that's just over the kid's heads. Kobe said it was his favorite movie ever, and Makai has been walking around saying "I like to move it, move it"....







. Now that is freaking hilarious.

Andy- No OT yet. Her appt. is on the 7th. I'm having mixed feelings about it. The program is through early intervention, and before they do any eval. and assesments, you have to have a home visit with 2 social workers. Then they work up something like and IEP, but for little kids - I think its called and IFSP, or something. Anyways, I'm feeling uncomfortable with county social workers up in my hair, and for Violet to be labled with anything so early on. I talked to dh about it, and I think what we'll do is after we know exactly how much hearing loss she does have- is to have her receive her therapy privately. We have insurance, so they should cover it. EI sent me a bunch of develpmental checklists, and she is right on in everything, except sounds and auditory stim.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Andy: It's the Lansinoh Ameda pump. The medela I already had. Well, I tried the Ameda today. After figuring out that I needed to actually read the directions to put it together, and deciding that "one-handed" is stretching things a bit, it's not too bad. It fits my nipple better, but harder to get a seal on my breast, go figure. The suction's about the same, I guess. YMMV (that's Your Mammaries May Vary, in this case







). Was it you doing the nursing necklaces a while ago? I could definately use one, totally distractable now.

I was actually thinkign about Madagascar. We have a drive-in nearby, too. Double feature, but I don't want to see Monster In Law. Man, if they had HHGttG and Star Wars, I'd be ecstatic.

I noticed my wipes are getting ammonia-y, but not the dipes. I thought maybe the wipe container was getting funky, or needed more lavender oil in the solution or something.

**warning - long ranty** Yuck. I officially hate weekends. Today's screaming match was over me being gone for AN HOUR AND A HALF (let's all gasp in unison) grocery shopping and putting gas in the car. He swore she was hungry, so I cut my trip short and came home. And no, she didn't nurse for a good hour after I got home. I swear, she blinks at him and he thinks it's a hunger cue. And then of course, he was mad that I didn't get to the bank while I was out.







I'm so sick of him dredging up every thing that has pissed him off over the last 7 years every time he feels like yelling at me, and insisting that it's all relevant because "that's why he feels the way he does now." I just don't see that as a justification of why he doesn't do any housework or pick up after himself. So, so sick of this. And then I finally got out that I blame him for all the crap associated with the birth, and now he thinks that "that's what all this has been about", like, every time that I've gotten pissed at him for doing nothing and leaving me struggling to keep up, that it was because of that. Um, no. How about acknowledging the fact that I can be pissed for two separate reasons? This reminds me of a few years ago, when he was worse (can you believe it? he was actually worse once) he always blamed everything on whether I'd taken my medicine or eaten properly. And yes, my irrational moods could often be chalked up to that, but if I was taking medication that would have made me not upset when he called me a lazy stupid (insert choice epithet here), I'd be selling that stuff on the street.

So yeah, not sure what I'm doing. I'm starting to wish I could be totally numb all the time, but I'm either numb or despondent. I can't even be happy when I'm playing with the baby. Can't even smile back at her. At least she's pretty much been sleeping most of the day.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Aww Jeni, *hugs* mama, I'll trade dhs with you for a day, mine's being a big buttinski too.

Annie, yep, IFSP - individual famly services plan - and they don't lable kids under 3 with specific disabilities, they just call everyone delayed, which I think is pretty lame, but better than calling one retarded and the other hearing impaired, I suppose. County isn't all bad, I worked at a county preschool (it went 0-6 but I was in 0-3), maybe there is a way around the home visits? If she qualifies for EI, she can go to county school 0-3 and then prek-whatever in your local school district. Even if you don't WANT EI in a school setting, I say go for the home services, private or county, whichever makes you most comfortable.

So buttinski helped me move the crib from Lauren's room to ours and then started bitching about how messy the house is and how we have no space and why I'm making even less space and blah blah blah and then stomped around slamming doors for a while. He just doesn't get it. You'd think he'd be smart enough to ask about space BEFORE helping me carry the darn crib into the room!!

I need to figure out how to get the crib mattress higher, I'm thinking our sleeping bags folded flat might be enough to do that, and then I need to figure out how to wedge the crib mattress over against ours, probably pillows stuffed between the far side of the crib and the mattress. I'm not even sure why I'm so obsessed with doing this today, but I miss having him in bed with me, and I need a little more space.

So he's actually working on a "worthy" project right now - putting our screen door up - it was on the front of the porch - the previous owners had screened the entire porch eons ago, and we unscreened it this year because Zoe had broken almost every screen. So the door is actually the screen door to the house, and it fits right, but the hinges are messed up and won't let the door close. He's working on making it all fit again, I think there are just 10000 layers too many of paint on the door frame and the door under the hinges.

Going to eat some lunch and then clean up Lauren's room, it rained and stormed and got REALLY cold here a little bit ago.

Lisa


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Oh Poor Jeni. I'm so sorry. I REALLY know what it's all about, feeling so down and out. Dh's do have a special knack for gettin gus there quick! Please, try to smile at that beautiful little Bea...she's too cute for all saddy. Have you seen anyone to help w/these sad feelings? Not the mad ones, 'cause I believe that fighting and feeling misunderstood are valid and real. Just the persistent sadness shouldn't be there... you should sometimes feel :LOL and sometimes







and sometimes







. Lots of big hugs, mama. And I picked up a punp on sale at K-Mart (hey, it's better than Wal-Mart!) today. So no worries.

Lisa - weird on the bad weather. We're supposed to have rainy and storms, but it's all sun and humidity. I hiked to the park w/Ori in the backpack (still kinda weeny, but I put him in a little suit and put a folded diaper on each side to kinda wedge him in. He loved being in it! Also loved the softball game. Everyone just adores him there, all the mamas w/bigger kids elbow each other to be the one to hold him... very







.

Well, I'm feeling kinda drained and crabby. Maybe some kava and sleep are in order. Or not...I've been staying up WAY too late (like 2am) and then getting up again at 5am w/Ori, and then sleeping periodically throughout the day, and it's starting to make me crabby all day. Poor dd. She's trying to be good, and she's kinda bored and waiting for something EXCITING to happen, and it's just not happening. Tough nuggies, I say. She's not doing what she's supposed to be doing (cleaning up her stuff) so until that stuff is done I'm having a real hard time feeling sorry for her.

Ok, best move on here. Karen - I thought you were off to Oahu today?!


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, he's off to gaming and I still never got the litterbox cleaned today. And next thing you know it'll be my fault the cats pee on his clothes.

Nope, no one really to talk to, just you guys. All my friends live in my computer.









As if my life isn't difficult enough, she's suddenly peeing through EVERYTHING. I suppose this goes along with the eating more at a time, less often. So much for the fleece wraps. I'm ordering some PUL so the fleece can be salvaged as the insides for pockets, but I think I'm gonna get sposies to get through the week. It's either that or break out the plastic pants. Of course this happens on a holiday weekend. I'll get this figured out in time for her to fit into larges. :LOL

The weather's been funky, too. One minute it's gorgeous, the next it's raining. Blah. So now I have sinus headache/stiff neck, too. I could probably top this day off by calling my mother so she can hang up on me like I'm sure she's going to.









Boy, I'm just a ray of sunshine.







Honestly, it's not all that bad now. We had a bath cause she had a big poopy plus the totally drenching pees, and she's nursing lying on the boppy here and letting me type with two hands, just like when she was tiny. I think she may be trying to cheer me up.

Hm, I wonder if we can send our husbands to like husband training camp or something. Someone with a well-behaved DH should write the program.


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Paq- so sorry he's acting like that. i agree a husband training camp is a great idea









Az- oh my that cover is just soooooooooooooooooooo cute!! I love it. What a great model you have there









It was such a nice day out for once. Forgot what the sun looked like :LOL spent most of it outdoors. Kaitlyn is so wiped she's already in bed. She discovered she loves puddles. Suppose to be out most of tomorrow too. I don't know when I'm gonna get time in to sew this weekend.


----------



## KEMommy (May 19, 2005)

I am new to this thread & MDC.........Ethan was born on Jan 16/05

Anyone else have teething babes???

I think my E is teething.........man oh man is he moody sometimes right outta the blue


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Woohoo, a newbie! Welcome.









Oh, definately teething here. Screaming, drooling, chomping little girl on my lap right now. And she's 12 days younger.


----------



## KEMommy (May 19, 2005)

UGH............:LOL

Atleast I'm not alone


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Karen - DH loves the mei tai. He wants me to ask you a humongous favor. He would like one for him, in camo. If you are willing to make it, I will go and find the fabric and mail it to you.

I would volunteer my DH to write the course, but he can be a butthead too. I think it will have to be written by women. :LOL Seriously though, for all those having issues today, I hope that tomorrow is better.

Ethan's Mom - Welcome. We are a chatty bunch. Good to know you. My Will was born on the 1st of Jan and is teething quite a bit. We find that a cool wash cloth does the trick most of the time. Of course, it doesn't help with soaked clothes.

We are having odd weather today too. It was hot hot for the past week and today it is less than 100 degrees (not that I am complaining).

Well I made shredded barbecue sandwiches for dinner, so I better go and eat. Yum Yum!


----------



## KEMommy (May 19, 2005)

Hi Nicole..........please call me Lori........will have to try that; E didn't seem interested in the wet/frozen cloth........BUT, hey who knows now









Weather here is rainy & chance of t-storms


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette*
Nope, no one really to talk to, just you guys. All my friends live in my computer.









Better here than talking to invisible people in your head :LOL

Hi Lori, welcome









Mmm Nicole, dinner sounds good. I sauteed some onions, garlic, red bell pepper, tossed over pasta and topped w/a little chicken. Yummy but bbq sounds better!

Lauren is having a rough afternoon, no napping, and she's SCREAMING and dh is being an ass again, he wants me to let MIL babysit (I'm ok with that, not with her not supervising 11 yr old SIL who will be "doing" the babysitting) so "we can go out or something" - he just doesn't GET IT. I'm not ready to let MIL have my baby for any amount of time. Being there at her house while she holds Lauren is more than enough for me. Maybe I'd leave her with MY mom for an hour, but that's about it!

Gotta go, it's bedtime here.

Lisa


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

Welcome Lori! How did you find the MDC? There are some AMAZING mamas here.

Annie--I would love the LLLI publication about the research; I'll PM you my address. Is there something I can send to YOU? I don't have much in the yarn dept, but I have a huge bead selection, if you want to embellish one of your super-cool creations? About the pub--is that something you get if you join? There is not a LLL group in my area, so I have never been to a meeting or anything. The closest are like 20-30 min away, and as much as these guys hate the car, have had no desire to go. When I was pregnant I was too roly-poly tight in my small car that I didn't really go anywhere nonessential, either.

Nicole--Sounds like Will is having fun eating! How much is he really getting into his tummy at this point, can you tell?

Hmm. Carmen's already sleeping, wow. Better settle in . . . g'nite!

----------

Jeni--HUG to you!

David:
http://photos1.blogger.com/img/171/5...Bath%20001.jpg

Carmen:
http://photos1.blogger.com/img/171/5...rmen%20003.jpg

If the linky no worky: blog

Time to try again . . .


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Hehehe. Davey looks bewildered by the pic taking (or maybe the preceding bath?). And I love the chubby cheekies on Carmen. *pinchpinchnibble*

Lisa: I know what you mean. My MIL is actually good with the baby (except for keeping her out in the sun that time







: ) and I still can't imagine leaving her with them. In some ways, I'm lucky she didn't take to the bottle.

Well, I got bored and made some yummy sith cookies (chocolate chip cookies with the Darth Mix M&M's







) and ate a ton of dough







: . I really don't like cookies after they're baked. I really should have done something with the 2 lbs of strawberries I got this morning... any strawberry ideas, anyone? I might just make a poundcake and mush the berries up with sugar for strawberry shortcake. Other thoughts are strawberry-banana muffins or a small batch of strawberry jam. Sorry if I'm tormenting with food talk.









Hyland's teething tablets and cold chewy toys or fingers seem to do the trick here. She's out now, only 2 doses of the tablets this time.

Oh, and I just realized that TODAY was the 28th, not tomorrow. So it's our 4 month day here, at least for the next hour and a half.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey Mamas.

Sigh.... not my best Mama-moment tonight. I lost it with Tess when she was going to bed tonight, and I'm just feeling so crappy about it. I am so wiped, and DH was up all night & all day today working and so had crashed and so it was just me with both girls. Brynn was sleeping in bed, and I was lying beside her and keeping Tess company while she fell asleep. She was whining and going on and on and on.... an hour and a half!!! I just lost my temper ~ yelled at her to just go to sleep. Bleah. I feel drained and awful. Why does the last thing she has to see before she goes to sleep is me yelling? I'm not saying that I'm the most terrible parent on Earth, but I know that my expectations and behavior were way off tonight. sigh...

on to other stuff, I guess...

Sorry Paq and Lisa about the bum DH's today. Sometimes it seems like all of my friends live in computer land, too. All of my *really* good friends, anyway. Hang in there Mamas.

Lori, welcome! Sorry that your first impression of me will be one of a freakin-out-bedtime Mama







Hey, I just noticed that you're from Southern Ontario! I'm a transplanted Canuck myself ~ DH and I grew up in Alberta, but lived in Toronto for six years before just moving to, gasp, Alabama of all places! Nice to hear that Springtime is arriving in Ontario!









Weather... hmmm, that's one thing I can't complain about







Gorgeous, sunny days and warm nights. Not too hot here yet ~ mid 80's and only into the mid 90's every so often. I'm not really looking forward to the summer when we'll easily break into the 100's, but thank goodness for AC!

Teething? Oh yeah! Pink cheeks, drool & gnawing...gnawing...gnawing! She's pretty happy still, but for *her* she's had some fussy moments. I don't see any teeth appearing along the gumline yet, so maybe a ways to go here.

It's kind of funny, looking above to all the posts I see for the most part we are a bunch of crabby Mamas today! :LOL OH well, glad to have the company... even in our misery, we are united!


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

oooh, just clicked to see the pics of Carmen and David! They're darling!








I was going to ask for a moment if they were identical or fraternal..... um, yeeeahhh.. Guess that shows how TIRED I am tonight, huh??


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi mamas! Well, the storm finally hit with the LOUDEST clap of thunder I've heard since leaving Africa! The storms there were so incredible. I do love a good storm!

Welcome Lori! We ARE a chatty bunch





















. Don't be intimidated - I think we usually get 40 - 50 pages a month...







: but we're all going to be senior members before the babies first birthdays!!! We're teething big time too. Mostly Orin (b. Jan 20th) chews on his own or our hands. He admitedly spends the vast majority of his life in a lap or sling (or lying in bed), so there isn't much chance for him to try out other stuff. He's not terribly fussy about it, actually. Today he picked up a pen from the computer area and started chomping on the end of that. Ya. TIME TO BABYPROOF!!! Since cutting WAAAAAY down on the wheat, this boy is sleeping and behaving like a gem... kinda scary, actually...(shiver in a good way).

Lisa - the name of the sheep cheese I love is Canestrato. It's imported from Italy. Raw sheeps milk aged min. 6 months It's 14$/lb (







)

Paq - husband camp sounds GREAT!!! I think we could make a FORTUNE!!! We'd have to do wife camp, too...and maybe just to be judicious it'd have to be gender specific partner camp or something... LOL







I hope the rest of the weekend is better. Does dh play d&d or some kind of derivative of it, or something else entirely?

Lisa - sorry she's being such a brute. Maybe she's frustrated 'cause both you and dh get to hang and play on the puter and she just gets the bling?! Oh, and I just noticed ('cause I want to make it tomorrow) that the baked lentil recipe is for FIFTY!!! Geesh. We're having some friends over, but not THAT many! LOL!

Well, dd finally got the basement play room cleaned up (with a little help) so we're off to Madagascar tomorrow. Good thing, 'cause this rain looks like it's here to stay for a day or so. Nothing like a movie and a bucket of popcorn on a rainy day.







:

Hi Joyce - I didn't get a chance (or did I?) to say thanks for sharing more of your story with us. It's cool that your mom wants so much for you, but BOY do I know the feeling of too much pressure to BE what they want you to be. I went totally counter and had a great time, but it was difficult for a long time to NOT be who my parents wanted me to be and NOT be someone I myself didn't like. I was probly in my late 20's (grad school, maybe 24-25 ish) before I found my happy meduim. Sounds like you did a lot better than I did!

Lisa - I really can't say that having someone babysit my baby is a high priority right now. Ok, for one hour, that's one thing (and it was only 40 min.!), but for a few hrs., un uh. Not for me. Even w/ebm, I'd resist that really hard. Part of having a little babe in the house is the lack of privacy a couple shares, and part of THAT is getting creative about where and when they can sustain their intimacy. So tell him to start getting creative!!!









I'm starting to feel a little woozy about leaving Ori to the sitter at my folks house...I have a feeling he won't be asleep when we leave, although my mom offered to do a bbq so we won't have to go somewhere and leave even earlier (cough cough...not likely I'da gone w/them to dinner, anyway!







). Oooh, but I did talk mom into getting some Growler tapes for Beca for her b'day this year! They're supposed to be really cool. Maybe she'll get us the whole set? Probly not, but hey, can't but try! Anyone listen to those already?

Az - those were GREAT shots! Mr. C. looks JUST like beca when she's holding Ori - kinda scrunched in and trying not to screw it up :LOL . They look alike, to me...but maybe that's the coloring...
The moo cover is DARLING! And ... hey... I saw ROLLS on her leg!







Ori gets those too (when he bends his legs :LOL ). Weighed him at the hfs coop but the scale was so sensitive and he's not stable enough - somewhere in the high 12lb or low 13lb is my best guess. Def. gaining (he feels heavier, so either that or I'm weakening...I'm melting, melting!)

Hey - does anyone know how to get the little square picture up on our personal info? I went to the screen where you put in place etc., but I couldn't figure it out (ok - need a smilie w/a dunce cap!).

'Night mamas!


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Andy: You gotta buy the ability to have the little pic (avatar). I'm too lazy to look up where on this site you do that or how much it costs, though.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Jeez - it always takes me SO long to post...

Joyce - your babies are SO ADORABLE!!! I wanna just squeeze them! They LOOK like they smell decilious! :LOL They are absolutely babalicious!!! You making the kine milk, mama! I just LOVE LOVE LOVE the pic of the two together (at the dr's?) - they do resemble but you can tell david is left 'cause his face is thinner. Funny they're exactly the same length! That picture of Carmen and the onesie is frameable! What's a mama of twins to do? Personally, we are VERY into cutting the snapline off the onesies around this thread...







:

Kath - I'm sorry.







I've been there. I know it's such a bummer to beat yourself up over a parenting blunder. This is SUCH a hard job. What's up w/dh working nonstop on a WEEKEND!??! Time to get some damage control happening... HUGS mama, 'cause you are so wonderful for your girls, and she won't even REMEMBER that yell tomorrow... ok, and if she does, by some fluke, you just be honest and tell her how grumpy mama was and move on. She was grumpy too, she'll understand. Maybe some of Jeni's sith cookies would take your mind off the episode (no pun intended!). Get some sleep, mama.

Oh - we don't use the hyland's 'cause they have a smidge of lactose to make them sweet. Makes the boy-o puke and gives him the trots. Boiron doesn't,we use that (chamomilla). VERY effective. Also Bach Flower Rescue Remedy (I use the cream on Ori) is good, but not as good, imho.

Ok, time for bed. Seriously! Lol. andy


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Tiger -no problemo about sending you the papers. You could get them from any LLL leader, but I'd be happy to oblige. Carmen and Davey are sooooo adorable. Carmen reminds me of V with her chub! Delicious!

Welcome Lori!!!!! We are a chatty bunch, for sure. I'm sure you'll be feeling right at home around here soon enough!

Kathy -oh mama! Try not to feel too bad







. Everybody's entitled to lose it with their toddler now and again. The fact that you feel so bad about it just goes to show what a loving, nurturing, considerate caring person you are. You are a fantabulous mama! Makai is really hard at night too, about a bazillion times harder than Violet, so I'm right there with ya!

Paq -I really feel for you. I went through some stuff with my dh while I was preggo, and I cannot tell you the miracles that counseling provided. Is that something that would be an option for you? I know that for us, alot of the tension came from us just being plain super exhausted, and irritable and we both weren't really the best communicators. Sometimes we would forget how to talk to each other -or sometimes we just wouldn't talk at all. Also, there is a great checklist on the pp depression board. I would check it out, and we are here for you if you need to talk







s

Ok, now onto the exciting stuff! Karen and I met today!!!! Her family is very cool! They are all super nice and friendly, and well...just wonderful. Luka is beautiful - has the most gorgeous blue eyes, and her boys are great too! Kobe got along just wonderfully with them. We had a great time!!

Here's a few pics

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/IMG_0242.jpg







Best friends forever









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/IMG_0247.jpg
Enough of these pictures. I need to EAT!!!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/IMG_0248.jpg
Babies with Karen's boys. (Mine were being photophobic)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/IMG_0251.jpg
Annie and Karen


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

AWESOME pics mamas!







How fun was THAT! Everyone looks all happy and delicious! Sorry K and Mak weren't in the pics., what can ya do... I LOVE the pic of the two mamas w/babies! And the one of Luka and V. holding (eating!) hands :LOL Oh, SO cute! And IRL you two mamas are very very beautiful. And the pic of the boys w/the babies - WHAT BIG SMILES!!!









Got a talking baby squriming a lot, so I'd better go. THANKS so much for letting us in on the meet!







-a.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Oooooh the pics! Cute cute cute. The hand-nibbling is priceless. And what a couple of radiant mamas. Karen, I like the new hair.









Counselling: well, we used to have a friend that did it, but he moved away. I doubt we'd find one around here that wouldn't start blaming things that are non-negotiable (bf'ing, SAHMing, poly, although that's been just theoretical for a long time anyway). I think I'd need to move to Cali. :LOL He's been suggesting looking into that, and I said "But, I'd be NORMAL there. I'm special here!" as far as non-mainstream goes. I don't even think I'd qualify as crispy in CA.







But yeah, I don't have much faith in counselling, at least not around here.

Ugh, I don't think I like the new morning routine. Up at the crack of dawn with a soaked dipe, have a little sippy, and then wakey wakey wakey until at least 9, it seems. Doesn't she realize that I need to shower and start laundry and make breakfast?







I tried to get Mike to change the dipe and he growled and scared her. I don't think he was even remotely awake, but I'm still pissed.

Eek, she just sneezed on my monitor and now it's all speckled. :LOL


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Lori we are a very talkative bunch but don't letthat put you off, we have plently of members of our group that pop in now and again. I think the biggest posters get to post so much becuase they have 1. older kids (like me) or 2.just the babe and not working (like Lisa) Oh and we already have a couple of "E" babies, Elizabeth my dd (Feb 6) and Evelyn, jessitron's dd (Feb 7)

It seems like the dh's being home on the weekends tends to throw the whole house out of wack. Its like we have our own littl routine and then throwing dh and/or some school age kids into the mix totally throws things off. I know every Monday I spend a good chunk of the day doing laundry, catchingup on mdc, nursing non-stop from the change in routine, chatching up on mdc









DDs upstairs sleeping with dh, I woke to go to thebathroom and didn't feel like going back to bed. I've got the moniter on and pretty much all I can hear is dh's snores







:

I







all the pics. Joyce C&D are just too cute I likethe one of Carmen laughing. Ann and Karen that really cool that you got to meet up irl (Andy I have to check our driving plans to see if we'll get to meet, but it would be on the return trip)

Andy I totally think Ori and Miss E look a like. One day when I was putting her in the rainbow outfit I thought "wow she looks like Ori" she has chunked up a bit, ironicly now that she's eating less and sleeping more

baby's up


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Hehehe. Andy got DDDDC'd, too.







Wasn't me, I don't do paypal. Did we ever figure out who the DDDDCer is?

Hey Andy, you're in the hudson valley, right? How near are you to Port Jervis/Milford? We should have a get-together sometime. I'm jealous of all this get-togethering.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

ok back and nak (I'm almost always nak I just never put it)

Paq it sounds like you day isn't starting too great. I doubt that a councler would say that bf and sahm are the cause of your problems. The poly maybe :LOL maybe you and dh could try going seperatly? Maybe dh isn't handling the change to fatherhood very well? Some men have hard times adjusting, heck some women do too. Its a huge change and causes stres in the best of ralationships.. I've been to many many councelors and I've never had any of them be judgemental, some of the best sessions I've had are ones where I just go in and rant away for the whole hour. Sometimes you just need someone to listen to you without trying to interject with their own bs, kwim?

Babysitting, I feel alot better about it since I went out to that concert with my sister. However I don't know about leaving her for even close to that long with someone other than dh. DH wants us to go out for our anniversary next Sunday, we've gone back and forth on this. DH org wanted to go somewhere out of town for dinner which would have meant 3-4hours so that clearly wasn't going to work. Now we're thinking of going to a restaurnt down the street so like an hour. We thinking of having one of sil's babysit, honestly eith of the two oldest would be fine with me but the oldest would most likely be working. However I'm afrid this will cause problemds with mil







lord know we've got enough problems there. But mil watching dd is totally out of the question. Even with out her childish behaviour, I'm not happy with the way she "watches" ds, and I haven't really been letting her take ds because of it. She s4ees nothing wrong with taking ds because she wants to see him and then leaving him with the kids whilr she does this or that







: yeah if I wanted the kids to watch him I would have asked them. Plus she drives all over with him and I really don't like that, and it is just a no go with dd. So that a whole messy situation.
But I've only recently let up about people taking ds. Up until a few years ago only, me, ds's dad and nana, my sister, and mum plus the day care lady (for the year he went to day care) were the only people with very few exceptions who ever watched ds and those exceptions were people he knew very well. Even now I've only widened it to mil (*and apprently the kids







: ) fil and dh's cousin once
Soryr that ended up kinda ranty


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

<------someone got me too








I thought it might have been Andy until she got one now


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Babysitting. I wish! We haven't tried with a bottle in a while, but maybe once she starts some solids. I am really suffering for a break. At least with dd1, she napped well and once a day (sometimes twice - she also slept late in the am) I got time to myself. But now, it only happens a couple times a month that both kids are napping at the same time!


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Joyce, are you guys cosleeping? My friend just built little cosleepers on both sides of their bed, now their bed goes corner to corner in their 10x12 bedroom.

Kathy, you NEED some rest lol!

Andy, glad you read that recipe. 50 servings would suck!

So I got out of bed to get ready for church. And church is in exactly one hour and I'm sitting here with my hot oatmeal. And I pumped while I read, I'm feeling rather milky today, pulled 6 oz off of righty with a hand pump, but Lauren hasn't nursed that side since 1am.

Am loving the sidecarred crib, I actually made it through one sleep cycle last night. She went down at 9, I got up at 10:30, she nursed at 1, 5 (that was my sleep cycle, somewhere in that 4 hrs) and just woke now. Of course I got up at 7:30, but that makes her dh's problem this morning.

Oh YAH, cut those onesies up! Make little snapping bikini panties and throw them in the trash. :LOL

Andy, couplea more days you'll be a senior member...

Annie, oh WOW, seeing Violet next to Luka really puts her chub into perspective. MMMMMM yummy!! And I think she likes him








And then wow again, putting mommies next to babies next to eachother REALLY puts Violet into perspective. You gots strong arms mama!

Karen, lova the shorter hair for you!

Counseling - MIL gave (har) us 3 premarital sessions with the counselor she and stepfil used when they had issues. I was SO offended by the gift, but we went anyway, and it was good for us that we were REALLY able to see that we were in the same place and doing the right thing. I think we could stand a few hours again just to get back on track, but we're not horribly suffering yet.. just getting on nerves.

Ok it's 50 min. until church, so that gives me 40 min. to get breakfast, both dh and I showered, and all 3 of us dressed. HA!

Lisa


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I think someone asked what the gaming is... D&D type stuff. Only it starts at 5 PM and is technically usually over by 10 or 11, and then they stay later and play other stuff sometimes.







: I don't usually notice anymore what time he finally stumbled in, and honestly it's just as much aggravation to drag him out of bed at a reasonable hour whether he came in at 11 or 4.









I got her back to sleep. *happydance*

Az: What are the SIL's relationships with MIL like? Maybe they could just not tell her.

Counselling, Mike went to someone once when I had just met him, first session they started him on paxil. This was before all the negative press about it, but yeah, he took it for 6 days and was like a walking corpse. He went to someone else a few months later, just talking, no meds, but I guess they didn't click too much. He's very wary of anything resembling "PC liberal feel-good mumbo-jumbo" now. I get the feeling that his counsellor was the Happy Little Trees Guy's cousin or something. And then a couple years ago we we went together like 4 or 5 times to this lady, very $$$, and from one session to the next she couldn't remember what we'd told her, so every time was like the first session.







: And she didn't really have anything to offer that I haven't read off the back cover of a self-help book.

You really think they won't tell me to wean the baby and send her to grandma's for a weekend? The thing is, bf'ing and SAHMing ARE a BIG part of the problem. Here's this huge task that he can't help do any part of, and he won't/can't do much of anything else, either. And he simply refuses to acknowledge that I can't do everything around here, and whines incessantly that I'm not WOHMing since he has to do part of my job.







I mean, this is the oldest story in the book, isn't it?

Sigh. I didn't think I had that much unloading to do until I started. He has an account on here too; maybe we should go over to P.A.P and declare open season for the MDC community to shrink our heads.


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

Andy: The page about avatars is here: http://www.mothering.com/mdc/natural...se.htm#avatars. They're available for a small fee. Hmm. Expecations are a real toughie. I think a lot of times my mother just doesn't know what to think. She's never really known people (especially women) to do the things that I do. This means bf-ing, and extends to all kinds of other things, too. When DH and I would go backpacking, she would tell me all kinds of stories about people getting stabbed in their tents by "mountain men" (as seen on 20/20) or falling over dead during a hike (also as seen on 20/20). It was like, uh, thanks, man, for the encouragement . . . :LOL

Mmm, backpacking. A year ago this weekend I was with DH in the Black Mountains of New Mexico, not too far from Silver City. We took the train to El Paso (sleeper car! so fun!) and then drove to the trailhead. We found a campsite way off trail and stayed there the whole weekend because we had the whole canyon to ourselves. What a blessing. It wound up being our last trip of the year.


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabeca*
That picture of C and the onesie is frameable! What's a mama of twins to do? Personally, we are VERY into cutting the snapline off the onesies around this thread...







:
Ha ha! I remember when everybody was doing that. I just can't. First of all, if I cut them, then I won't be able to eBay them (







), and I think if I cut them they would still ride up over their tummies as they wiggled around. I would hate for that pretty soft skin to get scratched by my watch or by my helper's long (well, to me) nails or something like that. So we're still snappin' that crotch.

Glad everybody liked the pictures. I liked all yours, too! Good job







on taking lots of good photos this weekend, mamas! I think my all-time favorite is Violet with her feet.









Karen, I really liked your hair cut, but I can see how it's still hot. Be careful about cutting it shorter, though, it's a slippery slope! My hair is about 3" at longest--mostly much shorter--but I'm still so hot and keep thinking if I could only cut my hair SHORTER I would feel so much cooler!

Is anybody else hot? I wonder if there's something hormonal about nursing and feeling hot, hot, hot. I was hot all during my pregnancy, too.

Lisa: Yes, we're cosleeping. It's a real trip! We've transitioned through various arrangements as the babies have grown and as we've realized that cosleeping would really work for us. Several weeks ago we took the plunge and went to Ikea and bought a king-size bed. We have an old house, so yeah, it pretty much takes up the whole room! For now DS and DH still start out the night in the guest BR, because the babies don't fall asleep together and at the same time (although if anybody had any ideas . . .), but we wind up all together by morning. I don't sleep spectacularly, but we all enjoy it.

Nap is over and I still haven't showered, doh!


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Hehehe Joyce, I hear ya, the "nursery" is 9x10 and our room is 10x12... it's a tight squeeze for the king bed and a dresser, and now I've added the crib to the side of the bed. I can only imagine having a crib on both sides... but I must admit, the crib is NICE to have, even if I have to crawl around it to get off the bed... having 2 babes in with me, wow, that'd be tight.









So I finally got my shower, and we never made it to church, Lauren fell back to sleep and I did some laundry. Still doing laundry. I think we need a laundry service.

It's sunny and blue out right now, supposed to t'storm all afternoon. Finally it's sorta like spring here.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

paq, I go to a therapist every week and she has never said I should stop bf or co-sleeping even when I complain about how I feel like a slave. I even had a therapist years go when ds was 3 and still sleeping with me and she never said I should stop. I've actually never had a therapist flat out tell me I should stop something, except maybe taking things too personally. A therapist should try to help you make your life the way it is now work for you, by helping you do some changes and help you change your perspective.

The sil that we are thinking about having watch dd lives with mil so I don't think not telling her would be an option plus I wouldn't want to encourAGE lying

well I've got a turkey in the oven that jut about donr. I hope everyone is enjoyin g their sunday


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow, quiet day, I hope everyone is out enjoying the sun.

Dh took Lauren in the shower with him, it's always nice when she smells like baby instead of rotten milk.









I'm making turkey too, thanks for the idea Az, I've been living mostly on chicken the last week or two, haven't made turkey in a while.

And I'm bummed. Lauren is growing flaky stuff in her eyebrows again, I'm guessing wheat, but maybe the corn. Either way, I'm bummed. Time to sort it out.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

ARRRRRG! Just lost one of my famous loooong posts. I HATE that. Grrrrrrrrr.

the jist of it was - so karen, Ann and heidi were first, then Paq, Az, Lisa and me. I think the culprit is already named. I think she lives where it's warm. I think she has one baby. I think she's ...

Paq - my therapist after dd was born never questioned my decisions either. But you do need to find someone who can accept that your decisions aren't terribly negotiable. The pap forum may be a good place, tho, too.

Az - would you consider driving out to the great escape one day later this summer? we could meet you there and let the kids tear ass all over while we try stay cool...during the week the crowds aren't too brutal. lmk.

Paq - we're at the northern limit of the valley, where ithe mohawk and hudson rivers merge. Just south of there, actually. Albany is 5 miles north.

Lisa - I'm glad the crib is working for you. I'm feeling almost like I could do that again, as now he'll go to sleep on his tummy even if he's kinda still awake. Very nice. Just fusses for a couple of minutes and then out like a light.

Ok, folks over, gotta go. XXX Andy


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Oooh somebody loves me enough to tag me with a name.. I feel so special! When did that happen?

Nothing exciting to report, we just went around the block with the babe and dog, dog is wiped out, and apparently lost her brain when she was bitten.

I've had Lauren in training pants (2T) this afternoon since we're in a "poo safe" time, waiting to actually have a miss to see how much pee they hold. I suspect they hold an entire toddler pee, so it's just a matter of deciding if they are easier than dipes to use or not.

Dh picked her up earlier and said "uh oh, mommy forgot the diaper cover" which made me laugh. She actually didn't wear a cover for the first 6 weeks... I should go back to that, it was easier to catch the pees.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

We DO love you enough, tho it wasn't me...

Lisa - what is Lissi's website addy?


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Welcome Lori







I'm Laura and my baby is the preemie of the group.

Great pics Annie and Karen







that pic of V chomping on the hand, priceless!

Andy-my in laws are moving out to the Albany area, she just got accepted a position at a college there. They were looking into towns around the area to move to. There main priority is a good school system.

Kathy- don't feel so bad. It happens. I've found myself snapping at Kaitlyn at times and i'm not like that at all. It gets stressful some days. I always feel guilty afterwords but just end up giving her lots of hugs after i calm down

Just a couple words to sum up my day- spent w/MIL







It always amazes me how she always comments on my parenting techinique







whatever! I had a stressful morning, i was snapping at my poor dh. He said in the car ride on the way up "you need a vacation" hmm you think?







then my temporary crown broke on the way up, ugh. Of course it's a holiday weekend so my dentist won't be in till tuesday. But we did talk a nice walk in a cemetary. It was a gorgeous one I couldn't believe the trees! I told him we need to go back so I can take some pics of them, they were unbelievable.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabeca*
Az - would you consider driving out to the great escape one day later this summer? we could meet you there and let the kids tear ass all over while we try stay cool...during the week the crowds aren't too brutal. lmk.

ohh road trip. I have no idea what the great escape is though, but I ewould be intetrested

ooo someopne's no very happy about nsk'ing more tomorrow


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

andy: http://www.nineacres.com


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

So it has been a really long day here. I got a call about 10 am from my brother. He is sitting in jail right now. He has 4 warrants for his arrest, not sure what for, but one of them is a do not release, so there he sits. Ugh, and the bail is well over 10K so I don't know if I could help him anyway. I have called my folks, but they are out of town on vacation, so really not sure what to do. I have called them so they can come home, but they are a good 5 hours away.









Will has had a good day. We got the stuff for DH for fathers day. With Em, I made a cast of her hand for fathers day, so I am doing the same for Will.

I took Will out to the mall in the mei tai, and the looks that I got. I saw tons of strollers(Yuck) and snuglis(which are better than nothing) but there was only one other mama with a sling, so I was the odd ball. Nothing new there.

Will rolled to his stomach from today. It was a horrible sleep night, but at least he is rolling. I think he is a bit constipated, but not sure. He has not poo'd since Friday around lunch. He has been a once a day guy.

Tiger - you asked how much he has been getting? Well, if it is cereal, about a tablespoon mixed the bm. If it is peas, then about 1/2-3/4 of a container. I think, a bit too much, considering the constipation. However, he does get most of it, because there is very little on the bib.

Well, the DDDDcs were not me, even thhough I live in a warm climate. So that must leave, maybe Heather?

Better get going! See ya later. Keep my brother in your thoughts, please and send happy get out of jail vibes.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Nope, I never got ddddc'ed. But I maintain that it wasn't me. I hate paypal. :LOL

Wow, you're way the heck up there. Well, lmk if you travel southerly.

Nicole: eek! Do you have any idea whether your brother might be into something unsavory, or is it maybe like unpaid parking tickets or whatever?

So last week, I cleaned the house cause MIL was going to pop over and never did. Then today, we were supposed to go over there, but didn't cause they're all sick, and then they decided to stop over here to pick up and drop off stuff. So I went nutzo cleaning again and MIL decided they were too germy to even get out of the car and come in the house, Mike and FIL just hung out and talked on the porch, and I brought the baby out so they could at least look at her. I mean, I'm definately glad that people don't want to germ up my baby, I'm just annoyed that I cleaned.







:


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

:LOL Lisa I like your title

So I think we've totally lost it over here. We have that _drive_ to OH coming up and dh desided we should take the dogs
















We got some huge belly laughs fomr Miss E today in the swing it was great I just







her so much


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Nicole- sorry about your brother. BTDT w/mine, had to bail him out a few times myself









Az- did I read that right you are driving to OH w/your dogs? if so, sounds like fun, hehe ok not really

So Larry tells me as that he's going to do everything tomorrow for me and I don't have to do nothing, wanna take bets on how long he'll last?







:
hmm wonder if he'll pump some milk for me also


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks Lisa! Nicole - bummer about your brother. BUMMER! What a way to kill the holiday. Well, jail probably won't kill him, hopefully it's very short term.

SPM - why do you go aNYwhere to see this woman who has done nothing but make your life miserable!? Honestly, you must be a saint. I'd be saying forGET it! I'm notorious for just not up and getting when I just don't feel the juice is worth the squeeze. Give yourself a lot of credit for keeping her inside the fold of your family, when she's really been nothing but mean (IMO).

Lisa - CONGRATS on the 6oz! I didn't mean to forget that. That's more milk from one boob than I EVER got (from both)! You are omm (that's zen for one milky mama!) :LOL

Nicole - that's a great idea for a father's day gift. I think we're going to actually spend a little $$ on dad and get him some boy bling. He wants one of those nitrogen fed rc cars. They go like 50mph and can turn super sharp turns and make neat-o noise. The rc we got him for x-mas got run over when beca left it sitting in the driveway last weekend; and it wasn't ever very good to start with (top speed was about 7mph). I gotta say, we def. spend less on dad than on me or beca for toys (or clothes, or crap in general). They ain't cheap, tho!

Ok, have a great night mamas! Get out of jail thoughts... xxx andy


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Paq - so you have to have paypal to give someone a title like mamaplatypus? Geesh. Couldn't be me 'cause I didn't even KNOW how to do it! I think it's good you cleaned, 'cause now you get to have a clean apt., but it IS annoying to do it for someone who doesn't even bother to notice the efforts. sorry 'bout that.

Az - cool 'bout the belly laughs. W/Ori it sounds like he's kinda gasping but he's really laughing so hard he has to take a deep breath (with a great big smile and sparkley eyes)! Too cute! How fun are these babies, these days!!! Great Escape is a horrific amusement park that also has a swimming thing. The one by us has a wave pool, a pirate ship that has a HUUUUUUGE bucket at the top and every 15 min. this bell goes off and the bucket tips over and GUSHES of water come cascading down. All the kids run down from wherever they are on the boat and get drenched. Lots of slides etc. The park itself is expensive (I think adult tix are +/-40$, kids are $33? Price Chopper sells tix in advance, I think, or maybe just special tix? I dunno. Anyway, you can get tix there on the day you go, it's just a big major amusement park. The one in Mass is off Exit 4 or 5, which is kind of a Loooooong way for you guys. If dh had a day off during the week it'd be worth going all together.It does make for a long day, but I'll tell ya, Mr. C. will sleep like the proverbial baby that night! Maybe something less bling-ey would be better?

anyone have any recs on a bread machine? I'm thinking of the 2lb size...


----------



## KEMommy (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes









You are making me feel like this could be a home

Tiger ~ I found MDC from my friend JCEMommy. I love your children's pics

Op ~ Beautiful pics

Is anyone getting excited about summer coming??? How about babies & pools??? Currently looking for a small wading pool thingy so Ethan can sit (hopefully) in it when he's around 6 months or so.

I am so inexpierenced with babies since my first passed by this time, so I have absolutley no expierence with teething, solids & such........SIGH


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Lori - I'm so sorry about Kale! You are one strong mama! Two among us almost lost theirs (Laura's preemie who was so so tiny, and Nicole's Will, who had heart surgery (and did VERY well, but still - so scary). You are certainly among friends here, and lots of mamas who are going through this for the first time, or the first time again!Well, the teething is SO much fun - whining, sore babies who bite everything, drool like they're lubricating a tanker, not to mention the myriad other possible things gone wrong that all get chocked up to teething (fever, the runs, rashes in every possible placesleeping, not sleeping, eating, not eating, etc.). The only good news is that it's not YOU that get's it all, just you that has to resolve it! Poor little people. So hard. Today we tried a frozen washcloth but he hated it. Made his hands too cold (dh was in charge of this experiment while I got some exercise in). We're still looking for the perfect teether (other than our own fingers! those seem to be the best so far).

Wading pools are cool, but before you make a big investment (some can cost 50+$), see what you can beg or borrow for a weekend first. Even sitting he won't be stable alone in the pool, you'll have to be w/him (which is fun, esp when it's HOT!). The type that mamas use to birth in (soft plastic air-filled) worked the best for us, 'cause they were deep enough for a bigger person to get into. But see if you can't get invited over to some friend's houses to try different kinds (














. Solids ... now THERE'S a kettle of salmon! I think Will is eating solids (cereal and peas) and maybe Kaia (catnip's chica)? She was talking about it, anyway. I offered Ori food again today, a smidge of our baked Lentil dish (oooh, Lisa - it was really good!), but he had ZERO interest. Cool w/me! W/ dd we went straight to sweet potatoes (they are super nutritous, easy to digest, and fun to play with!). She STILL like to play with them. Bad habits. Oh well, time for bed over here. Bye! Andy


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

Lori - Welcome! And, so sorry about your first baby!

Loved the pics of Annie and Karen and the kids too! Soooo cute! That's cool that you got to meet. Anyone coming to Alaska any time soon?? Somehow I doubt it!

Sorry about the dh's that are not being understanding. I know its tough to do all of the work and then, also add more stress and blame to that. I've found some good couselors in my time and some that were terrible.

Work wasn't so bad this week for me. So far, I've been lucky the past 3 weeks. I can't believe I've been back for 3 weeks already! I sure miss Torin when I'm gone. dh still brings him to see me each day and I love it! They had a really smooth weekend which is good because dh needed it after working insane hours last week. Plus, I think its really rewarding for him to be able to soothe Torin and make him smile and laugh while I'm not around.

Hi to everyone! gotta run...... Torin is waking from his nap. He seems a little off today. I think he is teething as well


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm having an annoying crafting day today







: First, I was about to finish up on my craft swaps and of course, my sewing machine completely kaputzes (sp?) So, I try and finish crocheting a soaker I was working on, and did- but its waaaay too small for Violet. I can't even fit it over her thighs :LOL (If anybody would like it, LMK, its girly colors though.) So, now I'm trying to finish a Waldorf doll for my neice, whose b-day is thurs. and of course I can't find my doll needle. AHHHHHHH!!!!

How far apart are Laura, Sheri and Andy? Seems like you all live fairly close, yes? I know those eastern states are pretty tiny. You can't be that far apart!

Nicole - ACk! Yikes! At least with bail, you won't have to put up the full 10K, just 10% or so. Still sucks though.

I completely forgot about father's day. Is that awful or what? We'll actually be out of town, so dh will be spending the day by himself. Which, in all honestly is probably the best present we could have given him. Getting to sleep in (and alone) for a whole week - the lucky ba***rd. Really, though, I'm getting him a bunch of stuff while we're on the mainland. AND, I'll get to see my dad, who is all bummed because my sister ran off to Costa Rica and got married, so now he has only one daughter left on the mainland -the one isn't speaking to him. My bro lives in Progue, I'm in Hawaii, and of course, my sis is now in CR. If I was him, I'd be stoked. Now he has three really cool places to stay for free. Anyways, I'm sure it will cheer him up to have a nice visit with some of the grandkids.

Lori - I'm glad we didn't scare you off!!! :LOL You must be an amazing person to have gone through what you've been through. Lots of hugs, and angel kisses to you, my friend














. This parenting thing, its a journey - I'm on my third and I'm still trying to figure out teething and solids and the whole bit. Each child is completely different. Go with your instincts. One of the plus factors of attachment parenting is that you are so intune with your baby, that your intuition is usually right. So, go with the flow, girl!

My Violet has been teething a whole bunch today. The chamomila seems to work really well on her. She usually falls asleep right after I give it to her. Haven't tried the washcloth yet. You know what works really well, also. Frozen bagels. They used to give em out just for teething babies, at the bagel house in Arcata. Awesome stuff, right there. Of course, you could use a frozen carrot or something too. Just take it away when it starts to thaw. We also have a vibrating star thingy - you know, the kind where when you bite down, it vibes and massages the gums? V likes to zone out on that here.

Swimming - well, we have summer all year round in these parts. We go in the ocean, the pool, the kiddie pool. Baby loves it all. Have you thought about doing an infant swim class? They usually have them at the YMCA..basically just splashing around in the water with mom or dad and singing songs, stuff like that. Its important to ask if they dunk the babies and how they do it. Dunking is fine - blowing in the face before dunking is not cool. Its better if they use a cue like 1-2-3, or have their chin touch the water first.

Whew! I just wrote a novel! Gotta jet!


----------



## 17754 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi- just a quicky here!

So sorry, KAthy for the rough day.

Jeni, hugs for the on going struggles wiht DH.

Lisa, cool with Grandma and good luck with the crib.








Lori, we are a chatty chatty bunch!

Az, if you are considering the snip, look up Mirena IUD good 5 year birth control wiht good return to fertilty, so you can delay the choice to make the big snip.








: So cool to see KAren and Annie, Violet and Luka together! I love the pics!







:

And Babies Carmen and David are looking cute.

Cool on the weigh gain, Pam. Iris just weighed in a 16 lbs 4 ounces- she'll be 15 weeks tomorrow.

nicole, so sorry you have to deal with your brother! i hope he's okay.

Andy, we dh is gluten free. Try asian bean threads and rice sticks to replace angel hair- cheaper and better than fancy gluten free rice noodles. And don't put quinoa shells in soup- they dissolve. And Gluten free pantry makes bread machine mixes. I just bought one to try friday- maybe I'll go set it up. It cost $4. 37!! For a friggin loaf of bread! Whe nI get the hang of the mix, I'll try it fro m scratch with the gluten free mix of rice, potatoe, tapicoca flours that all gluten free sites and magazines quote. I have an awesome choclate torte recipe, too. A lotta rice cakes consumed around here by dh.

I'm glad work is going well bunches.

i did another birth this weekend, #2 this week. I was the assistant. I left at 4 am after nursing Iris, and came home at 11:30 am. She took her first bottle while I was gone- 2 of two ounces. She was in total melt down about for 20-30 mintues before I came home. DH called to see where I was and I was just leaving. She was sooo happy to see me when I came home, she stopped crying and didn't need to nurse, just loved on me.

We have been swimming lots and today dh and I tried the toss the baby under water thing. We'd just been cueing her as Annie said and doing the 1-2-2-3 dunk, and I was pulling her toward me occasionally face under and belly down. Today we let go and let her swim between us. It is a bit scary at first, but she likes it and its fun for us, too! She's been in the water most days the last two weeks, pools or ocean and she loves it. I think it makes her stronger, too.

And Az, love those baby laughs, huh? Nothing like it....

laura, good lucko n your day off







Hope he pulls through for ya.

i hope you enjoy your celan house, paq, even if MIL is not there to appreciate it!

Nite all, Heidi

oh- PS on Trades/e-bay stuff- it was a great place to buy maternity clothes, bad place to sell. I barely made my fees back. Not worth the hassle. On dipaering stuff folks went crazy and paid lots for some so-so stuff, so it's seems like a great plac eto sell dipes. And I did sell a piece of equipment for a ver y good price on e-bay, that was cool. I did Mat reverse swap and got paired wit hour own fromscatteredtribe- I am geting bunches of new Ikea toys from her and I am mailing some baby/mama massage and nice soaps out to someone else. Its fun! fromscatteredtribe says hi, too! i also got a great price for my wool plus a mei tei on the trading post. So i've been having fun in the traders world. thought I would share what my expereinces were, in case anyone cares or can learn from it!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Phew mamas. I'm home from a ONE night trip and I swear it took me 40 minutes (while nursing) to read through your posts! and I'm a FAST reader!

We had an overall nice time, if a little harried. You all heard about our GREAT visit with Annie and kids. Violet was even more juicy in person. Seriously juicy. I love all babies, and no offense to the skinnier ones, but I esp love chubby babies. Putting Luka next to Violet reminded me how un-chubby he is- though I







him plenty!
I got similar pics as Annie (we were so original and took pictures at the same time, lol), but here's a close-up of the babies. Now I see why everyone says he looks so old....
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...ukaViolet3.jpg
and since I'm showing pics already..... here are my monkey boyshttp://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...aammonkey2.jpghttp://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...Noammonkey.jpgand this one is them at the Waikiki aquarium, looking at the moon jellieshttp://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...Rjellyfish.jpg

anyhow, so we met with Annie, went to the aquarium and then attended the Hawaii Student Film Fest where GB (dh) got an award for working with HI youth on film stuff. They showed a bunch of his work and it was great. The thing was a 3 hour ceremony though (showed lots of student films) and it was loud there. Luka didn't love it, and Ra'am and Noam were so extremely exhausted by the end. THey got to bed after 11pm and were up early watching cartoons at the hotel (because they're tv deprived at home). Noam was not looking to hot this am but they wanted to go to the zoo and so we did and Noam was seriously melting down from fatigue there and then we realized he had a fever







poor thing had to walk through the zoo, to the car, in the airport, etc... all while getting sick. Bummer for him (and I hope he didn't expose your kids to more stuff, Annie!).
Luka was great- spent 2 days in the sling- so hopefully tomorrow he can get some good naps in the bed and I can rest my body. since GB has a broken rib he's not doing a whole lotta baby carrying.
phew.... writing a tome here.

Annie- I did want to tell you- esp since you guys were talking about Violet. I don't know WHAT that ped was talking about with the social interaction stuff he was saying. Violet interated just like any other baby I've encountered. She smiled at me when I smiled at her and smiled when I tickled her belly, etc.... I thought she turned to me when I was talking to her too- yk, responding to my voice. anyhow, you keep following your mama instincts- but beware of weird labelling (like you said). she's a beautiful little one! Didn't really get to know Makai, but Kobe is a sweetie. I love his lisp and he seemed to fit in great with the big kids. It was














.
Oh,, and I was just bragging to someone about Los Bagels in Arcata and the frozen bagels. Was that COOL or what?!?!?

I couldn't possibly respond to all of what you all wrote.
Joyce- David and Carmen are so delicious. What chubby babies!!! yummm whatever you're doing mama? keep doing it!

Heidi- woo hoo on another birth. if you can fit midwifery into your new life as a mama, then more power to you!

Welcome Lori!







you'll have to post some pics so we can put a face with your name. not that everyone has..... or maybe everyone has.... hmmm. at least we've seen all the babies.

Jeni







on the relationship stuff. we've been through all kinds of stuff over the years too. Having a baby makes it really hard. I think the first year with a babe is very stressful on a relationship. I hope you guys can find some peace!

Nicole- so sorry to hear about your bro. what a bummer thing to have to deal with.
I can make you guys another mei tai, but can't promise I can do it quickly. things just seem to be sitting there in my sewing room...... pm me and we can chat about it

Az- you wanna take the dogs on a road trip to OH? Crazy!!!! or is it just dh who''s crazy?? And doesn't Lisa live in OH? gonna visit her?

Lisa- I love to hear that you're eating other foods!! woo hoo!
I am thinking Luka has some kind of allergy. He has bumps on his forehead and under his eyes. I showed Annie and she said Kobe (who has lots of allergies) had the same. I might try and cut out wheat in the next few weeks and see if there's anything there.









Ok, so WHO did the DDCs, or whatever they're called? come out come out whereever your are!!! it was such a sweet thing to do- doncha wanna be aknowledged??? maybe 2 different people did them?

I better go to bed. it was a long weekend. sorry for the tome!


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Lori- sorry about the loss of your first baby








as for pools, I wouldn't go all out at first. maybe just a small cheapo one would be good. I know with my first dd, she absolutely hated the pool the first summer. She would scream and cry if you put her in water but funny thing now is she loves the water.

Mary- wow 3 weeks already? glad things are going well, you got one great dh there







I have always wanted to go to Alaska someday in my lifetime but don't foresee that happening anytime soon :LOL

Annie-sorry about your sewing machine, thats such a bummer. Hope it's fixable. Yeah all these eastern states are just so tiny :LOL I'm probably at least an hour away from Sheri, not sure about Andy though

Nice pics Karen!

So far operation daddy do it all is doing ok. He woke up no problem w/Megan last night and now he's gotten first dd up and diap changed and now she's running circles around him :LOL I think I might just run out to Joanns and get me some fabric to make that sling


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Morning Mamas! My wee Baby Bee woke me up at 5am this morning with all of her silliness, cooing and rolling around.







She is darn cute & smiley, though....

Lots of posts yesterday (surprise, surprise!) So what's up with all of these interesting little titles in the margins? What are ddddc's? Someone has been very busy around here, but it hasn't been I. I'd have no idea where to start!

Karen, lovely pics! I think Luka and Violet are equally scrumptious... having had both a wee and a big babe, I can attest to the fact that they are both completely adorable







It sounds like it was a busy trip for you guys, but lots of fun meeting and hanging out with Annie & her gang.

Lisa, Brynn has had a bit of flaky skin above the eyebrows before and I found that rubbing a little almond oil in cleared it up in a day or two. I've read that it can be related to the same skin condition as cradle cap?

Nicole, so sorry about your brother. What is it with brothers? Mine has also had some rather, um, interesting experiences with the boys in blue. Nothing really serious, but he used to get into his share of mischief. I hope it's nothing too serious.

Thanks everyone for the understanding & thoughts about our tough night. Yesterday was a really great day, and I'm chocking this up to a chance to learn how to deal better next time. I think my expectations around bedtime are touching the sky some days, particularly if it's been a hectic or challenging day, then I'm SO ready for everyone to be sleeping so I can have some p&q. As anyone who's had a toddler knows, this isn't always in the cards! She usually goes to bed right around 7-7:30, so by 9 I was just frazzled. Shoulda seen the signs and spent some quiet time in the living room. Then she could have played quietly and I could have watched a movie or poked around the 'net or something. Oh well, life goes on.

Yesterday we went out to these Gardens and spent the day walking around and enjoying a refreshingly cooler day. Tess was thrilled by some turtles that we saw, and honestly I think the most fun she had was playing in the red sand (dirt is very often red here... weird!) Brynn hung out in the Moby all day, and was just her sweet pumpkin self. She "talked" to people who came by to see her, and had a long conversation with an adorable 10 year old girl who sat beside us during a birds of prey show. Nicole, you mentioned strange looks with the mei tai, and I sure got them with the Moby too! I also brought the maya, and wore it later in the day and a woman came up and asked if I minded if she took our picture because she thought the sling was so wonderful and wanted to try to make one for her daughter. How cool is that? I actually find people in AL are remarkably MORE positive and curious about babywearing than I found in Toronto! I guess because it is such a rarity here (besides the bjorns), and they are just plain intrigued! In Toronto, I did get questions and positive remarks, but there also seemed to be an "us vs them" mentality and I'd get tonnes of glares from mamas with strollers.

Brynn's back to snoozing now... hmmmm. maybe now it's *my* turn to roll around and coo adorably??







Nah, a sleeping baby is a wonderful thing. Not gonna mess with that!

Ahhh, I'm just loving my french press. I got it a few weeks ago, and the coffee is just 10X better! Of course, you get all of those oils that are supposedly bad for you, but hey I live on the edge







I haven't tried Karen's coffee yet in it, but I think I will later on when DH is up.

a couple of pics from our last few days

I *love* this one of Brynn & her daddy! It so captures her curious little personality.








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...s/e36981e9.jpg

here's my Moby babe








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...s/40075600.jpg

and, speaking of pool fun, here's my oldest girl. She LOVES her pool!








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...s/096b2f89.jpg
Brynn got her toes wet, but I'm sure that this summer will see her sitting and splashing in the water. She seems intrigued by it all, and squealed with delight each time Tess plunged into the water!

speaking of my big girl, she's awake now so I'll check back later!


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Laura, maybe he can hold the pump for you, and then wash it out when you are done? Let us know how the day goes...









Nicole, yikes, btdt too, my brother has a bad habit of doing stupid things.

Andy, hahaha, after my big cow experience yesterday, I've barely got 2 oz. from BOTH sides this morning. And to think I was going to try and get 6 oz again today. HAHAHAHA

Andy, we have a "corner bakery" machine, was the only one they carried at the dept. store we registered for the wedding. Is ok, haven't ruined bread yet, at least, and lotsa settings. Personally, I don't think Cuisinart (and probably Kitchenaid) makes a bad machine for ANYTHING, but I honestly don't know if they have bread makers.

Mary, I'd LOVE to come and visit. But yah, I doubt not anytime soon!

Annie, do you EVER stop? Crafty mama!

Annie, explain why blowing is bad... I get the 1-2-3 bit, we did that with all the kids when I taught lessons, but what's blowing do besides piss off Lauren?

Lori, hugs and enjoy this new babe!

Teeth: last night I wrapped some ice in a washcloth and that worked for a few minutes. Need to find the teether toys we have SOMEWHERE.

Heidi, how does babe fare with the chlorine? Dry or itchy? Or just fine?

Karen, I think it's that long graceful neck that Luka has, getting the chin off the babe makes them age quickly!

Laura, sounds like the day is going pretty well!

Karen, yah, just an idea, eggs, wheat, corn for starters, those seem to make skin problems while dairy, soy, make bum rash... we're backing off wheat for 10 days to see if that helps.

Kathy, yah, the pedi said it was also cradle cap stuff, but the thing I've found with cc is that it's USUALLY related to dairy or another allergy! Not always, but usually. So it went away TOTALLY when I was on the turkey diet, and came back this week, after starting wheat and corn. Going to figure it out!!

And how'd you get babe on back? Is that just the regular moby carry done on back? Do you have dh help or can you do it alone? I had the gal at the grocery store tell me that I was going to suffocate Lauren when I had her in the wrap, aaah gotta love it!

Going to try and pump a bit more. Left Lauren in bed with dh, all sleepy, and then the dog had to make noise. Woke dh enough to get him to try to shh her back to sleep, and it must have worked, as it's quiet now.

Lisa


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Lisa, yup it's a bit of an adapted Moby back carry. The adaption is that I make a single *tie* when I bring the wrap around my chest the first time.... clear as mud, hey? I kneel on the bed, place Brynn as high on my back as possible and bring the wrap around her. I then tie it once above my breast bone. This is a wonderful little trick that keeps the baby snug and tight in the wrap while you complete the wrap. I continue then as normal ~ throw one tail end over my left shoulder, bring it around & make sure it spreads out across her back, then hold that tail between my knees as I do the same over my right shoulder. I finish up by wrapping the ends around my waist a couple of times and tying. I wish she liked being in this carry for longer periods of time, but I shall keep trying! She loves it for the first twenty minutes or so, but unless I go for a walk or something like that then she gets bored and wants OUT! Oooooh, aren't those comments so terribly helpful??







Yes ma'am, I like to squish my baby and make her miserable! Thanks for asking!







Of course, any time that your baby happens to cry while being worn, you get THOSE looks... like "oh, that poor baby is unhappy because of evil Mama & that weirdo sling!" I just gotta chuckle . I think we should work to devise some good comebacks, like "What? You mean there's a *BABY* on my back??? AAAAAAAAAAACCCKKKK!!"







away screaming :LOL


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Sly - I got those kinds of comments when Will was in the pouch sling. "Oh he must be squished in there" Um no, he is just tired and needs to go to sleep. Now he doesn't enjoy it so much, but when he is really exhausted he does.

Well my folks are back. My brother saw the county judge at 11 last night. This incident has brought out a whole lot of past things that happened that he didn't tell us about. He got arrested for DUI in August 04 and didn't tell us. He even did 30 days in county jail and no one even knew about it. Now he wishes he had told us because it is so much worse now. Ugh what a mess. My folks are so mad at him they let him stay in jail last night so they could calm down.

Looks like we are going to do a bit of shopping today. DH is looking for a pair of pants, and I just like to look. Better go!


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Kathy- oh those pics are great!

Quote:

"What? You mean there's a BABY on my back??? AAAAAAAAAAACCCKKKK!!"
:LOL or maybe you should go up to the peeps that are looking funny at ya and ask them if you saw your baby, you've seen to misplaced her









Lisa- think him holding the pump would be a waste of his time, he could be doing laundry or something :LOL heck somedays all I get is 2 ozs when I pump

days going ok so far. I got the kitchen cleaned really well and cleaned out the frig. Who knew that a cucumber can turn into a liquid? hmm interesting...









So he comes up to me and says:

"Megans wet, she spit up a lot"
me: yeah so ?
him: blank stare
me: yeah?
him: blank stare yet again
me: hmm here's an idea, change her clothes
him: blank look still
me: yeah?
him: but but I don't know where to go
me: hmm bureau in her room perhaps








him: blank look yet again
me: ok I'll get the clothes
I bring the clothes and throw them to him and watch him try to change her. I dont' know who to feel sorry more for poor Megan or dadda. He was like how do you put this on?







It's a good experience for him though, he needs the lesson. Now I am pumpin and wondering what to tackle next. I was going to take it easy but today's the chance to get stuff done that has been annoying the heck out of me. I'll feel better if the house is clean and organized anways.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Yeah Andy, Laura and I all live in the northeast but hey when they states are this small driving more than an hour seems like its wicked far :LOL Andy's prob about 4 hours from me and Laura (you live nearthe cape right) is 2 or more.

We're taking the dogs to OH becuase there really isn't anyone we'd feel comfortable watching them. They're our babies too. We were going to have my mum do it but she really doesn't like poor Louie and she's very cold to him. Plus she doesn't think anything of leaving the dogs with a giant bowl of food and not coming to check on them for two days







plus she has a history of going through everybodys stuff which really freaks me out. Not that I have anything to hide but still. I have provacy issues fomr her always going through all my stuff growing up. DH brought up bringing the dogs with us. Yeah I do think we're cooked for doing it but oh well







It shouldn't be too bad since we'll be making lots of stops to feed and change Miss E anyway.

Nicole bummer about your brother. Jail is not a fun place to be







Hopefully things are better today

Paq, I never clean for company, unless its a holiday. People are coming to visit me and if they don't like my lack of house keeping skills oh well. I hate going to peoples house and they're all super clean it makes me afraid to touch anything. I like a nice lived in place. So cut yourself a break. Who really cares if MIL thinks your messy. Plus you've got the baby excuse, use it while you can









Andy, Miss E's belly laughs were actually gaspy, its funny how much Ori and miss E are alike :LOL The Great Escape sound like fun. I want to take ds to an amusement park this summer, I've been working every summer since he was 2 so this is something differnt for us and I really want to do some fun stuff.

Annie







on your crafty stuff, remember when my sewing machine plate messed up when I was pg making the baby blanket, (I still havn'et gotten its fixed







: ) so I know how sucky that is. I hope your crafting goes better today. If none else wants the crochet soaker I'd love it. WE've got little thighs over here (well Miss E has little thighs)
We have a vibrating teether too, its one you can put it the fridge also and if the baby bites down on the gummy parts it vibrates well Miss E won't bite down hard enough to make it work but she likes it when it vibrate so I have to sit there and 1. hold it in her mouth and 2. hold down another bite-y spot to make it go







:

I've got on Andy's nursing neckalce and Elizabeth keeps grabbing it and staring at it, but she stops nursing to do so







:

Heidi actually the snip would be for dh but that wouldn't be for awhile yet. I'm actually suposed to call my hmo about the Mirena to get the pre-authorization but I just keep putting it off. Its been about 2 months now







: And a big







on the second birth

Karen I hope Luka is feeling better. If its not too personal, where did you get your boys names?

Kathy I love the picture of Tess in the pool looks like shes hjaving a blast. How does Brynn like being on your back? I've gotten Miss E up a couple of times and its been hit or miss. I haven't tried in a while becuase its so much work


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpeasmom*
"Megans wet, she spit up a lot"
me: yeah so ?
him: blank stare
me: yeah?
him: blank stare yet again
me: hmm here's an idea, change her clothes
him: blank look still
me: yeah?
him: but but I don't know where to go
me: hmm bureau in her room perhaps








him: blank look yet again
me: ok I'll get the clothes


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Andy I just looked up that Great Escape and you're talking about Six Flags right? Thats the one in NY, the one in MA you were talking about is Six Flags New England and thats where we were thinking about going :LOL So yeah we'd totally be down for meeting up there. I was just looking at the web site and they have a season pass family 4 pack for $59.99


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Post first! Read later.

Hi all! We are in Chattanooga. Vacation has been great, but I miss you guys! Even though this house is full of people who want to watch the baby, it's still hard to get away. I want to read the _eight pages_ of posts from the last three days, but if I do that first, I'll never get to say anything.

We went to Atlanta for a wedding Saturday, and it was such fun. It was great to see my friend Ken so happy. We dated in college and he was madly in love with me, but while I loved him back that spark wasn't there for me, you know? It's great seeing that he has met the right woman. She's really nice, too. She has a five-year-old daughter who already calls Ken dad. (She never knew her father.)

Evelyn was fabulous. She watched the processional, munched during the speeches, and then rode in the sling most of the evening. The maya wrap worked very well for us. Evelyn charmed everyone. She had a tour of the garden in kangaroo pouch. Then when it was time to dance, I put her in hip carry and danced with her. That was a blast, and very cute. After four songs of bouncing and music and flashing lights, we sat down. Her little eyes were locked wide open. It was a big night for her.

She is now motorboating and blowing spit bubbles, her new tricks.

There are lots of cousins here, 8 and 11 and their many friends, plus 15 and 16 and 21 and then all the aunts. Everyone wants to hold and play with the baby. She gets a little overwhelmed. It was hard getting her to sleep last night, which is unusual. We need an exercise ball.

I hope you are all doing great! Last night I dreamed about diapers again. I'm mourning the Little Fishy size 1s, which she has outgrown. DH has declared that anything showing her plumber's crack must go to the attic, because it's a direct route out for the poop. We watched it bubble up in there the other morning, then carefully kept her leaning forward and carried her to the sink.
She'll never wear her "Sweetie Pie" embroidered Little Fishy AIO. :sob

More later after I read some!


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

On $$$ baby stuff: I figure, buy it now, use it for all (hopefully three) kids. And diapers - we do use them many more times than clothes; Evelyn wears her best diapers daily, rather than once a week like a dress.

Ann - I'll send you the Calico Baby, then. Oh, yeah, now that you mention it, the farm print dipe is the same style as the pixies. The pixies is a bigger size, or thicker, or both. It's pretty and will look good on Violet.
Kobe is so cute and your family looks great!

Nicole, glad to hear Will is over his strike. Glad to hear insurance covered most of the surgery. I was worried about that.

Eep, goulash on the keyboard. This morning Evelyn peed on the bed - the morning flood pee, too - and then when I washed the sheets and put them back on they ripped. They have sentimental value, too, having belonged to my grandparents. We are not being very good guests. Oh well, my aunt won't be upset at all.

Andy, why the platypus?

Love the peek-a-boob pattern! I must make it! If I can finish the hat I've been working on since before the birth...


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Lisa, sorry, but that's hilarious about the dog hitting you in the butt with the halo.

Love the subtitles! Thanks, whoever labeled me! Sounds like I'm stalking residents. I must admit that before I started reading posts, I checked the hyenacart calendar. And I'm thinking, last day of the month, possible Fluffymail stocking, I'm eastern time here so that's forty minutes from now. It could happen. Not likely because they don't have any previews up.

Heidi, that's great about your friend's pregnancy! Now you can pay her back with all kinds of bad-but-good things.
Thank you for telling us about your birth when we had lunch. i was surprised about the horrible doctor. It really is ironic that you, of all of us, had the cesaerean birth. Don't feel bad if it takes you much longer to process your birth, and you don't have to read my birth story. It's sooo long. It took me two hours to type it up, and most of that was active typing. Your birth didn't go at all as you hoped, and the reasons for it seem like they're crummy. But somewhere, I bet there's a reason for it. It will help you defend moms under your care from the same experience. How many mothers will be saved an unnecessary surgery because of your experience? It might be a lot.

Instincts say to post this before it gets lost. DH has the baby for the moment.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

hi mamas.

Nicole- I can imagine your parents being so pissed at your bro for keeping things from them. making spend the night in jail sounds like something my dh and his family would do. hopefully that helped knock some sense into him!

kathy- your family is so photogenic. Tess looks so much like your dh and Brynn looks so much like you. what a beautiful family! and your reaction to tess the other night- I've SOOOO btdt. I always said that I was a nice mom until 8pm, but if the kids were up afterward?? watch OUT









oh, Noam just got up and he's still feverish







he wants to play w/ Luka/ I don't think so.

Az- my boys names..... let's see. Ra'am means thunder in Hebrew. It took us 1 month to name him. somehow that seemed to fit. he definitely grew into the name and when he walks through the house (hardwood floors) it's definitely like thunder







. Noam is also Hebrew. I wanted to name him Noah, but that was too biblical for dh. It fit him though. Noam means delight. fits him well. Luka was on my list of boys names, but dh nixed it, so it wasn't on the "final" list. But when he came out, apparently dh thought Luka right from the get-go, so that's where he got it. Not hebrew.... derived from "light" in latin.

Laura- I've had some moments like that with my wodnerful dj (even on 3rd kid). Like "what do you do when he grabs your hair?"..... ummmmm let him rip it all out??? :LOL

Jessica- glad you're having a fun trip! the wedding sounds like a blast and I'm glad evy is dealing well. orverstimulation can be fun, but not at bedtime!

OK, it's at least 40 minutes since I started this and Luka's getting pissed that I'm ignring him. he's got a teething toy in hand and toys always make him MADDDD


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Jessi, your vacation sounds fun!

Laura, hehehehehe :LOL on dh. Mine put Lauren in a dress backwards one day - the socks were on the wrong feet, the dress was buttoning up the front and choking her, and the onesie was also backward, how he managed to snap it under her butt I'll never know.

We're hashing the finances. We might actually be able to live w/in a budget on dh's salary now. I put in a generous $ for food and auto fuel, all the utilities, small savings amt, and we have something like $150 left over for "stuff" for me and dh and ebay and more. Not much in the way of stuff, but we'll survive.







And the best part is that the rent from the old lady upstairs is going back in to the house each month, so we MIGHT actually get this place done. At least the floor we live on. I don't know when we'll ever finish upstairs, it'll be after she's gone, and then we won't have any $ to fix it up though.

Going to go shower, we're expected at MIL's at 4 to celebrate dh's birthday.


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

Lisa, guess what? I can't wait until DD poops again!

*(Warning: Gross Post following!) :LOL
*
<Gross Post>I cut out dairy, soy, wheat, nuts, and eggs from the diet, starting, what, Friday? This morning her poo was still gooey, but no blood in it. Do you think it's progress? I highly suspect the eggs. I'm going to give it a week--if nothing changes, I'm cutting corn. Those are all foods I eat at least some of every day. I ate a bunch of eggs on Tuesday, though, the day before her big reaction.

</Gross Post>










Hope everybody has a good afternoon. Thinking about all of you.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Morning!

Karen - I'm glad you guys had fun. Did you ever end up getting a stroller? So sorry to hear that little Noam is sick! I hope we didn't give it to him. No fevers over here, but illness can work in weird ways. I feel bad!! That's so funny that you mentioned Kobe's lisp. I always forget he has one, I'm so used to hearing his voice. But its really cute







Anyways, we had a GREAT time with you all. Ra'am and Noam are Kobe's new idols :LOL He hasn't stopped talking about them. And thanks for the kind words on Violet. I really think she is fine socially. Hearing though - I dunno. Its hard to separate when she's reacting to facial movements, other movements or sound. If se was laughing lots and making baby noises I would have never guessed she couldn't hear, and now, even though I know what to look for, it can be hard to tell.

Mmmm...Los Bagels. When we visited last summer, we went there every day. We're bagel deprived on Oahu. I always tell Hiroshi if we opened a bagel shop we'd be rich!
Lisa- Well, I dunno, I'm not fond of blowing in the face, because its sorta rude, yk? How would I like it if somebody blew in my face and then dunked me under water? Plus, it doean't teach them a real cue. You can't have them waiting for their little faces to be blown on everytime they go under water. Kudos to you for working on a budget!

Kathy - French Press. The only way to go. My dh is a coffee snob, (or knotzie, depending on who you ask). Worked for Peet's for like, 10 years. (Except when we lived in Arcata, then he worked at the coop, and Internews) Now he's upper management for the evil Starbuck's- hates it. It is funny to go to Starbucks with him and watch all the employees scramble around, tucking their shirts in and stuff







. He's really nice though. Not a mean boss at all. Everybody loves him.

My mom got me a NEW SEWING MACHINE yesterday!!!! I can't beleive it. MY whole life, I've always had 30 year old cruddy ones, and here is a brand spanking new one sitting in a box on the table. Wowee Zowee!!!! And she gave me a book, The Life of Pi. Has anybody read it?

Jessi, Have a great visit!!! Thanks for sending along the diaper. I've been looking for a fairy print.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Karen, I was going to ask you -about Luka's rash. Do you eat alot of peanuts, peanut butter, trail mix? You might want to cut them out and see if the rash goes away.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Annie-I'm sure Noam's illness is not from you guys. I think he started feeling ill at the awards thing- that night. too soon to be from you. funny though, he was complaining that night and then a lot at the zoo (no wonder) and then thruough the airport, etc.... but once we got home? happy as a clam- feverish, but happy. goes to show that there's no place like home!

I have been eating a lot of peanut butter- not daily or anything, but probably 2-3x a week. that is EASY for me to cut out. would i need to cut out all nuts? like ok to eat almond butter??? or cashew butter (have a case of it).

We also have NOT one decent bagel on this island. people here think safeway bagels are "real"- ICK! we also joke about opening a bagel place here. my dad mentions it every time he visits. you can make it a hole in the wall, bake bagels in the back and then you'd likely have a line out the door at bbreakfast and lunch times. we always buy bagels on the way to the airport when we leave LA and bring them home.

woo hoo on the new machine!! awesome mama! now, in all of your free time, you can SEW away :LOL
I have read life of pi- good read. enjoy it!

Joyce- I'm so glad we know the ins and outs- or just outs of Carmen's poo :LOL glad to see there's maybe some improvement!

must attend to children. we're melting down and it's barely 9am, sigh they don't do well with not enough sleep


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

oh, and the kind words on violet are totally warranted. my friend tells this story of a woman she knew who had a baby who wasn't right. the mama never really noticed, but all the other parents totally knew. she was in denial? or just saw her daughter's beauty?
so I thought maybe that would be the case with Violet. but not at all. she's awesome! and did I mention how delicious she is?!?!?


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

oh, and no we didn't look for strollers. I didn't feel like shopping with everyone- esp since I'm going to the mainland soon and can have one shipped for free to one of our destinations- all with the click of a button.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Joyce, yaay! no blood is a good thing.







Did you have a big glass of oj with that egg supreme?

Karen, peanuts (and peas) are different allergy than tree nuts/seeds. I've been eating sunflower butter here, it's not *that* bad, and very safe as far as allergies are concerned.

Annie, yah that makes sense on the blowing thing. I'm just not thinking too well. And yaaaay for new sewing machine! Mine is at least 45 years old, mom's is 30years old, we both could use a new one. I'd be happy to get hers.

Going to cut wheat out again tomorrow, as we're having cake at mil's tonight. Although Lauren isn't too upset with it, seems to be only a skin issue, but I'd hate to push it into allergy.

Lisa


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Karen, yeah, peanuts are a legume, not an actual nut. I'd cut them out, see if the rash goes away, and then try the almond or cashew butter. If he got the rash back, then you'd know it was tree nuts, not peanuts (the two are the only allergies you never grow out of, btw -kinda sucky)

Also, maybe shellfish? I dunno. I would guess it to be dairy, nuts or eggs.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Oh, forgot to add - Kobe is also allergic to lilikoi. Maybe its that? Mangoes, or avocado? Just trying to brainstorm the high allergens that you could be eating.

My sister is deathly allergic to avocado, shellfish and kiwi. I feel so bad for her. She is missing three little slices of heaven.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Inserts:
for hemp inserts for pocket diapers, try Cloth-Ease. They're pretty cheap and cleverly designed, 4 layers overall plus 4 layers wherever you want to put the thick part. (or stack and get a total of 12 layers in a small wettest part) For fleece-topped ones, go to Diaperware. Sugar Peas and Polar Babies are both very nice.

Cool diaper scavenger hunt! Me gusta. We can work together and post links when we find them, right? A great game for a bunch of CDing internet friends.

mm mfood


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

I doubt it's shellfish or avos or mangoes cuz I haven't eaten much of any of those. and it's fairly new.... does that mean he just got sensitive to it, or just got exposed? hmmm.
it looks bad now and I bet it has to do with the fact that I made double peanut butter cookies on friday and have still been eating them







: I think peanuts would be eay for me to give up right now so i'll see where that goes. it's really not my thing to deprive myself of food. but then I was vegan for many years, so it shouldn't be an issue, right??

why am I not getting email notifications? I was sitting here and looking online and I was thinking you all are out and about for the day... it's a holiday after all! but when I checked, there were messages. hmmmm


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

yeah Jessica- didn't think abotu the fact that we could "cheat" on the scavenger hunt! woo hoo. maybe one of us will win!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Weird. I'm not getting emails either. What's up with that?

I'm going to trya nd subscribe to the thread and see if that works.

Andy- did you see Madagascar yet?


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't remember about the OJ. Don't drink juice every day, but she's had the same poo every time but twice (when it was normal). Tuesday she actually got a rash from super-toxic poo (& brow dermatitis flared up).







Feel really bad about it, now. Should have done something earlier.







:

Pumpkinseed butter is another butter--but it's *GREEN*. Couldn't finish my tub of it; taste, color, & texture were too weird!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

I think theres something wrong with the e-mail notifactions. I'm not getting any either and haven't been for a couple of days. Plus there's a thread in questions and suggestions about how something was switched and they're working on the problem and it should be fixed by Tuesday.

I've got a question for Annie, would light bulky weight wool be ok for a soaker? I'm thinking of this


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Az- yes you could use bulky yarn. Any weight will work, but worsted or bulky is the best. But you couldn't use THAT, because its cotton. She has some good stuff in her store though.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

ooh, that yarn is PRETTY. would be lovely for something.

I finally got some notifications. guess it's fixed now


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

pumpkin seed butter doesn't sound that appealing, for some reason- maybe the green??? but pumpkin seeds are good for you- esp for parasites.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Luka just woke up from a 3 hour nap. I think he had a Honolulu Hangover :LOL


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Ooh Az, I hope my reply didn't come off as harsh. Reading it back , it sounds kinda snubby - not how I meant it at all.

That yarn is scrum-diddly-umptious Az. It would look really nice with one of these patterns -http://www.littleturtleknits.com/kidspatterns.htm

This Is the stuff I used for the shorts. Like buttah, that stuff is.

I did a search for handpainted wool: Found some cool stuff here The places from Uruguay have the softest wool I've ever felt in my life. That's what I used for Luka's soaker. I think I would make myself a pair of underwear out of that -except that would be sort of weird :LOL


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah, Honolulu hangover is right!!! That was his first taste of the city life, eh? Poor little over-stimulated Luka!!!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey now mamas! Glad everyone's back home (or on their way home) and enjoyed their weekends. We had a good hang this weekend. We did go see Madagascar, Loved it! Beca laughed and laughed, and dh and I also chuckled quite a bit. Ori was a DOLL and watched, ate, slept, watched and then poof! It was over! Today I got to sneak away for a few hrs. and see star wars (good day for it - he spent from 10am - 2pm fussing and not happy - not howling too much, just fussing and sad







). I always want to see these kinds of movies on the big screen. This one was the least wonderful of the new ones, for sure. And nothing on the old ones, imo.

Thank you for the bread machine rec! I'm going to look and see what Target has tomorrow (while I'm at Joanne's getting faux fur!).

Az - Six Flags - that's right - sounds great! I highly rec. doing this w/the dh's (if your's is into the rides), 'cause there are some the kids won't beable to go on w/out an adult. Maybe the guys will bond, too?! Let me know a date the first two weeks of July that would work for you and I'll have dh schedule it off. I think that family plan is worth it if we all go. Can we get it online? I'll repeat, the place is PACKED on weekends. NOT WORTH GOING! Can dh schedule a day off? We could also do the last week of June (from the 28th on).

Karen - bummer bout Noam. I'm glad he's a HAPPY sick kid!







: Sounds like a crazy trip, but you got it all done and enjoyed it, eh! Love your climbing monkeys! Great pics - thanks for sharing! Noam looks like a little soccer player, do you think they're not into sports because they don't have too many teams around to join? I'm just guessing at that, actually, because you're kinda out in the sticks on an island with a fairly small population. They sure look like athletic little people!

Lisa - how can you put socks on the wrong feet?







. If it's possible, dh's are the ones to figure out a way! WTG on getting the problem foods down to 2! Now you're in the target area. I sure hope it's corn, 'cause wheat is a lot harder to live w/o, imo. But either is a tough one to lose...









Nicole - didja get anything good on your shopping journey? My dh is SUCH a bad shopper, I always just send him on his way and he's back in like 30 min. with whatever he was looking for, just never the best price, or kinda ugly colors. whatever... I hope you had more fun than THAT! Are you out by the coast? That's the other place we were thinking of going this summer for a break, but at $1000/wk it's too rich for our blood!

Laura - he he he on dh. My dh read that and said - what a slacker! What's he been doing for 4 months? Good point. What HAS he been doing for 4 months. Meanwhile, mine still puts diapers on backwards, forgets the wrap, and USUALLY (but not every single time) puts the few remaining onesies w/snaps on over the pants :LOL! Was today your birthday??? Did I miss the WHY part of why dh is doing this for you?

Hi Joyce! No blood is good. Still goopy - many of these allergens take a while to get out of your milk, and also out of her body. You are AWESOME for catching this and trying to get it under control. Not easy. I had the yummiest spelt french toast today! It's really got me thinking I'm going to survive no dairy and no wheat. Probably. And loving a chocolate Art bar (come w/a card about an artist and it's SOOOOO yummmmm). This one had coconut...

Kathy - hope you got some coffee injected and enjoyed the day! I always try to get a couple of extra hrs. in the am while Ori sleeps. I'm grumpy otherwise. I go and mess up someone else's bed, usually, so he and I can both sleep. That's great that you get her on your back so well. Everytime I try Ori slips down to low, or he falls off and cries, or he falls off and doesn't cry but I cry... it's kinda mucky. I had him at the Memorial Day parade today in our little town here and he had a GREAT time! Watched the cgo-carts, the karate kids (who stop each block and break boards), the clowns (no reaction at all), his sister and daddy (yeaaa!!) and the BIIIIIIG aquaduck w/all the quackers...what fun! Then he fussed, ate, and satched till the end. What a great kid!

Ann - Life of Pi was great. Say hi to the tiger for me! YEA on the new sewing machine! What inspired the gift? late birthday? It's so great to hear another voice confirm that V. is otherwise in GREAT shape. She really looks like a sharp little cookie... just a very quiet one. Profound deafness is sometimes easier to deal with because the person compensates so quickly. By 2 or 3 she'll probably a fluent lip reader. Was it Laura who's brother is deaf? Was he from birth?

Oh, one more thing - how did you know the yarn Az found was cotton? It didn't say...so one must assume it's cotton if it doesn't say?

Karen - skin rashes are rarely dairy, they are almost always intestinal.. It could be either nut or peanut, or wheat or corn or egg, possibly cirtus. Trying to get the wheat out first would tell you if it was/wasn't that...kwim? Kinda reverse elim. diet psychology... wishing you luck!

Jessi - Beca is a platypus in her school play next month, so I have to come up w/a costume...YIKES! I've got a plan, but it's kinda sketchy still. Got any platypus diapers? I seeee you've been ddddc'd too! Ha! You stalker, you!

Kinda funny that noone has figured it out. My guess is Heidi (not sure why...except she just sold some stuff and has $$ in her paypal acc't just burning a hole in her cyber pocket!).

CAN we cheat on the hunt? Maybe we need to have a hunt thread...or is this exclusive to the Babylicious girls? Sure is a lot of time to get to looking through at LEAST 400 pages of internet stuff ... whew! I'm tired just thinking about it! Starts tomorrow, right? Has anyone figured out where the list of sites to visit is???

Ok, feeling slightly caught up. Two baskets of laundry need folding, the dishes are piled in the sink (tho dh emptied the washer, so that's something!), and dh and I still haven't had dinner. sigh. Have a good night - if I can I'll check in later. xxx andy


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

Andy - you amaze me with those long posts!!!
Torin is taking a 3 hour nap as well, Karen. I think after his 2 days with dh, he usually needs to catch up on his sleep. He doesn't take long naps with him.
Laura, speaking of dh's dressing the little ones - dh brought Torin to see me at work with these crazy skull and crossbones striped pants (black and white) a blue, white and orange striped shirt, and then a pastel green little jacket. It was hilarious. But....... I didn't care because Torin was happy and having a great day. He said he kept trying different outfits on him but he had outgrown them so after a while he gave up because Torin was so mad from being changed so many times!
I love the photos Annie and Karen! They are so great! Did you both live in Arcata?????
I bought Wonderoos and they keep leaking. What's up with that?? I've washed them a few times. Maybe I need to wash them a few more times. I'm not so sure I like the Wonderoos fit. The fbs have been great tho, I must add!
Jessi - glad you are having fun. How long are you going to be there?
Sorry about the food allergies. It can be tough to figure it all out, I'm sure.
Gotta start some diiner!! Thai coconut shrimp with broccoli and carrots tonight.......


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

nak
so there was a ped at my house a little bit ago (kids are editing a video w/ dh's help). i showed her luka's rash- which was looking very benign at the time and she said it looked more like from heat or sweat. hmmm. maybe, maybe not.

i wanna see madagascar too. should go soon before all the kids are outta school so it's quieter there.

andy- the boys are athletic- well R anyways. they have both played soccer, hence the uniform. the last year they played, Ra'am was punched on the field by another kid- punched in the face. horrible. and nothing happened. I was livid. his parents (who had been his coach before) did nothing and they had just had a new baby..... it was a drama. anyhow it was so upsetting to us all. Ra'am, you see, is not a very agressive player either, so I can't imagine why this kid got all agro on him. lame.
noam played soccer to get the candy. all the parents give huge bags of candy for after the games here. that pisses me off too/. when we were kids it was water and oranges. what happened???

:LOL on the dh's and dressing their babies! how funny! I've seen some other posts on MDC with dads snapping onsies on the outside of pants! why are they so inept when it comes to stuff like that? We make it easy here- both my HI born kids wore a t-shirt or a onsie- not too much to mess up!

yes mary, both annie and I lived in Arcata. Not at the same time, of course- I'm way older than her, but same town and then both came here. many people go between arcata and here and also alaska and here.
My wonderoos leaked for awhile too- before I read they needed to be washed a bunch. they don't have the great trim fit of the FB- there's always a bubble butt. Violet's looked like it fit her better, but Annie says she's growing out of hers (and they're supposed to be one size!).

I think I was gonna say more but I forgot already.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

mary- please excuse my nosiness.... but I see in your siggie that you have an angel 4/11/04. did you miscarry and then conceive torin right away? I know we al got pregnant sometime in april. or did torin have a twin? everyone's stories are so interesting.....
and... can I come over for dinner







:


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

yes...... i conceived him right away. But, my MIL had a "feeling" all along that I was going to have twins. My first due date was December 15th. Torin's was supposed to be January 18th but he showed up the 26th. My Hcg levels had dropped off tho - and they were always really low. What do you think?? I think anything is possible. The only reason I took a preg test was because I was doing FAM and trying to figure out getting back on track. I figured I'd wait a month or so before we'd try. But.... we weren't using protection anyway.







:
oh.......btw, Torin just rolled from his stomach to his back - TWICE!!!! I can't believe how exciting these milestones are. I missed the first roll but then put him on his belly again and sure enough, he rolled!!!! yay!
I think I already told you I had a friend who lived in Arcata. Actually, her brother still lives there. She lives in Norway. she used to work at the cafe with the hot tubs........


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Interesting story, Mary. who knows. if your HCG levels were always low though.... main thing is that the miracle named Torin is with you!

ah, we used to go to the cafe with the hottubs- can't think of the name- all the time. it was cool. arcata's an awesome town. if it wasn't so darned cold and gray there all year-round we would still BE there!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hot tubs...mmmmmm. Well, kitchen is clean (enlisted some help w/that), dog is walked, all the laundry is folded, and most is put away.

Hey EVERYONE: my friend Chris is offering 20% off pampered chef stuff to make her vaca. quote by tomorrow night (EST). If you want anything lmk. I'll send it to ya as cheap as I can. Her website is www.pamperedchef.biz.crooney and you can email her at [email protected] . Or just lmk. Obviously! there's no pressure, I thought if anyone wants the stuff, 20% might be a good deal.

Mary -CONGRATS on Torin rolling! Orin did it twice and that's it. I read an article on how women double ovulate WAY more often than doc's think we do. Like one third of women double ovulate at least 6 months of the year (that's a LOT!). So maybe it was a single month, double ovulation, which wouldn't technically be twins, but not a month in between, either. And if the miscarry happened after your second fertilization, they would have been sharing a womb but not twins(ie: ovulate on the 5th, ovulate on the 15, terminate on the 25th (after uterine implantation) kind of thing)! I'm sorry about the baby that didn't make it... all these inspiring mamas! Wow. Sounds like you and dh have a GREAT thing going keeping Torin fed, happy and, well, interestingly! dressed







. That's so wonderful. Is the hospital close to where you live? I have a friend here who is working weekends so her dh can sit for the kids while she works, but the hospital is pretty far, like 40 min. each way. Luckily she's past the nursing stage and it's actually easier to not have them around... Oh, and the only one size diapes that I like the way they fit (aio's or not) are the mother ease. I haven't tried their aio's, though, just the one size. I really like the way they fit Ori, and they fit Beca well, too. She was a little bigger (not bigger, fatter).

Karen - this has been bugging the heck outta me, too. Big deal after softball is popsicles (which is possibly somewhat better than large bags of candy, but...). And at the last game, one mom brought a big box of DONUTS and gave them out during the game to the girls. I try telling beca that the junk will just make her crash, but it's a hard sell. ALL the other girls are eating them, and NONE of the other parents are saying anything. Sucks. what's a mama to do??? Total drag about R. getting PUNCHED?!!!? what's that about? How can they NOT call it? Anything in the face is illegal in almost all the sports (boxing and rugby notable exceptions). Seems to me that the ref. blew it big time. I'm sorry.

Ok, time for bed for me. caio mamas! Andy


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

andy- when R got punched it was an unfortunate thing in that 1, there were no guidelines for that type of behavior for the age group (i.e. it's very rare) and 2, the ref was one of the teen refs- i.e. didn't know what his role was. it was lame. I did complain about the lack of protocol though to the head guy, and the offending kid had to write a note (which was 2 lines) to R.

don't even know what pampered chef is.... is it a TV thing that I'm missing out on?? I'll check your friend's website.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Why oh why am I still awake? Crazy Mama I am... I've been







on the phone with a friend in BC, and lo & behold it's after midnight. Keeping my fingers crossed for a bit of a sleep in tomorrow! Perhaps a little Kona coffee in the french press will be in order.

Today was wonderfully relaxed ~ a go nowhere kind of day. We've been blessed with a bit of cooler, drizzly weather the last day or two and I'm LOVING it! Nice to just stay indoors and do fun stuff. Tessa's been super content and really into her imagination games, so it's been so fun to watch her and see where her creativity leads. Brynn is teething big time, but relatively mellow ~ just sleeping lots and enjoying cuddles.

I feel like I need some kind of Spring project. Hopefully decluttering (always my favorite thing to do, much to DH's dismay!) I think tomorrow the girls and I will drop off some stuff at the Goodwill and maybe sort through some of the closets. It's another rainy day for tomorrow, so it sounds like a perfect cool weather activity. Maybe pair the drop off with a trip to the bookstore with the cool train table and the yummy cafe? Then both Mama and Tess are happy. Brynn still is along for the ride









Yawn.... time to hit the hay. I'm not feeling all that tired, but I have a feeling that the morning me is not going to be so pleased with the midnight me if I don't!
'night, Mamas!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Kathy- I hope you HAD a wonderful night's sleep!

It's 10pm here and Luka is wide awake, being serenaded by his papa on guitar. He cried through dinner and he took a bath with Ra'am. I struggled with him, but had him asleep at 8:30 or so. But when I went to the bathroom after that, he woke up and he's still awake. WHen will I get to sleep?? wah


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

The cafe is called Cafe Moka. I loved that place. We used to have a girls night out every Fri. and my girlfriends and I would all go do a finnish sauna. So, everytime I go back, of course we all have to do that. Although, there's only a couple of us left.

Well, we were supposed to go to watch the Japanese lantern floating tonight, but instead spent the evening with Kobe in the ER, who was having hives and swelling. Can't figure out for the life of me what he ate, my guess is he got some egg in something. Alot of the Asian foods have hidden egg in them. We'll have to be more careful. Poor little guy. He's all doped up on benadryl right now and he still has lots of hives.

I think I might be one of those double ovulators. With all of my pregnancies, dh and I have only done it like once in the whole month (or longer) and we just got lucky. I must be super fertile? And with Makai, I had something like a miscarriage, but was still pregnant. (Actually, Idid with V too - but for different reasons) My midwife said I probably miscarried a twin - they run very strong in my family - great- great granddad was a twin, great granddad was one, and my great grandmother had two sets!!! Yikes! Nobody has had them for two generations. It'll probably be one of my sisters







.

Sorry that Luka is being a fusser, Karen. Hopefully he'll get it all out and sleep like a rock.

Alohas!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Morning!







:LOL


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

I might have taken you up on the Pampered Chef offer, except I'm having my own party this weekend for my birthday. I'm trying to switch from Baker's secret cookware to their stoneware.

not much going on here...


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

weeeeeeell, 5 1/2 hours of sleep ain't half bad....









(uh oh..had to edit because I couldn't do my math... !!)

back after b'fast


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Lisa I forgot to comment on the sidecarred crib. To make the crib and bed level-sih we put wooden blocks under our bed legs. Now we have areally high bed but it was the only way with our crib that they would match up.

Annie, thanks for pointing out that the yarn was cotton. I didn't even see that. I went to yarn, wool then searched for handpainted. Weird how people list things wrong like that. I already have bid in on two of the yarns from mcy :LOL
Bummer about Kobe in th er. Eggs has got to be a tough one to be allergic to. I hope the hives have gone away today and he's feeling better

Karen does Ra'am still play soccer after that? Poor guy. THanks for sharing the meaning behind your ds's names. I've been wondering for ages. Beautiful names fir beautiful boys

Andy six flags would have to be in July we have that crazy drive to OH (dogs and all) 23june-27/28. I talked to dh if he could get a day off during the week and he said np, just after the wedding. And that seasons pass thing you have to buy it online.

Mary cool that Torin's rolling and its good to hear that going back to work is going smoothly for you.

Dads can be absolutly terrible at dressing babies. DH tend to stick with dresses or onepiece outfits. He's done the diaper without a cover a few times too. We got a lot of backwards and insides out in the beg also. I odn't know how they manage to do that. I woudl think its harder to put on that way







He's really good at the diapers now though, good thing since he's the diaper laundry guy most of the time

Miss e's up


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Andy your pampered chef link isn't working, not that I really should be looking







:


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh, I forgot to comment on the daddy dressing antics... too funny, and oh how we can relate over here! If Brynn is changed by DH, she'll always come back with sleeper/romper unsnapped & hanging, and loads of cloth sticking outta the sides of her wrap!









When I told DH about the funny entry from yesterday, he just stared blankly at me - - *completely* deadpan. That was almost as funny as anything else! :LOL


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Morning Ladies -

Brother Update - He goes to court today. He has been in jail (tent city) since Sunday. Mom and Dad, although pissed, were going to bail him out, but he has a do no release order on him. Found some papers in his house which indicate that he missed a payment for his fine (which has now doubled) and that is considered failure to show up in court. So, theoretically, he will be released today. Not sure if he will stay out, but at least for a while he will be out.

Dressing - With Em, DH used to rip (not cut) the tags out of her outfits. Now, I agree that there should not be tags, they scratch delicate skin, but when he would rip them out, he would also tear holes in her clothes. It took me months







: to get him to stop that! With Will, he constantly insists that the dipes are too tight, so he puts them on the loosest setting. There has been many a time that we have gotten soaked because the dipe has fallen off and he has peed. :LOL

Shopping - Andy, got the coolest stuff. We went all over, but I think my favorite thing was the onsie that is all black with red trim. There is a picture of darth vaders helmet in red trim and in big black letters above the helmet, it reads "Who's Your Daddy"







: :LOL I love love love it! We spent too much, but we did get a new computer. DH's bonus is coming this month, so we are fine, but it is hard to see those huge numbers on the register. Oh and if anyone likes to shop and The Children's Place, they are having one smoking sale right now. Some things are an additional 30% off and some are an additional 50% of the reduced prices.

Well, Em just got up. Gotta go.


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Annie- sorry to hear about Kobe and the allergies

Hope you are getting some sleep now Karen








Sorry to hear he was punched, thats just so depressing to hear that going on in sports. You'd think w/having kids participate in sports that the parents would be a bit more health conscious too but seems like there's just too much sugar crap out there and it's the norm.

Mary- congrats on Torin rolling!







Interesting not sure what to think about that. I guess the only way you would of known if you were getting regular hcg level checks and maybe an u/s at the time. I know mine was definitely a new pregnancy as I had 3 u/s in the beginning so I got to see what was going on. But he's here healthy and happy as can be








yeah my wonderoos leaked in the beginning also. I do find them bulky when they are smaller but as they get bigger, they seem to fit better. I know they didn't fit up to 35 pds with my first dd thats for sure.

Andy- he was doing that because I had a rough day Sunday and he said to me later that day that he'd do everything for me Monday. Yes my brother was the deaf one and he was from birth. Wasn't diagnosed till he was about 3, even had one doctor tell my mom that he was probably just "retarded"








I would so love to meet up w/you gals at six flags but my dh isn't into those types of places and I don't think there'd me much there for a 2 year old, although I love the rides myself :LOL I know we are going to go to the Big E but thats not till the fall anyways.
Glad you enjoyed the movie and got to see star wars!

Speaking of discounts if anyone wants a discount from TheStoryteller.com I could hook ya up









So much for my day off yesterday







I ended up pretty much caring for Megan. He sat down to eat his lunch that he was able to cook and then K started whining that she wanted him to read her a book and she started crying so he called me out and said "well can't I just eat" I looked at him and said "what do you think I have to do when I'm alone, hmmm" kids come first, I eat on their schedule. So Megan started fussing and I said "why don't you try rocking with her" and he said "how do I do that?"







THE ROCKING CHAIR????? aaaahhhhhh I swear he had a mental breakdown or something yesterday. So around both of their nap time I ended up stepping in cuz he just couldn't hack it. He can take care of Kaitlyn fairly well but when it comes to Megan he freaks out or something, thinks she's gonna break. Then Kaitlyn had a tick in her head and he's freaking out big time and I tell him to chill out, go get the tweezers and we'll pull it out. *sighing* well at least I had the morning pretty much to myself


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

My dh had a habit of snapping onesies OUTside dd1's pants when she was little. Of course, cutting the bottoms off the onesies has eliminated that!
Also, dh always threatens with those little buttons that if they take more than five second to undo, they become snaps. I threaten back that I will simply hand him a needle and thread so he can fix it!
Oh, and we started dd2 on water! That sounds funny, but it's our way of entertaining her interest in solids till she's 6 mos. We spoonfeed her water. It's good practice, but we started Sunday and now she expects a bowl and spoon every time we sit down for a family meal! We started at my Dad and Stepmom's place, because she was after our food, and dh decided he'd let her "smell" his dessert, not realizing how cruel it would be to place his bowl of cake, ice cream and sauce in her face. When she opened wide and tried to eat it, he pulled it back, and she started at him, smacking her lips! Poor thing!


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Andy, wrong feet - the cute little decal things were on the inside ankles instead of the outside.









Are those chocolate bars like the grown up version of baseball cards with bubblegum in them?

I guess cheating on the diaper thing ON mdc might get us caught. BUT if y'all find the link and PM it to me, I'll put it on my website and we can list them there! :LOL

Mary, my dh thinks that white pants and a white shirt and white socks makes "a matching outfit" which just cracks me up. She looks like a little baker or something.

Hmmm on the babe.. I know we concieved on April 11, and Lauren was due 1/3, but came 1/18!

Karen, pampered chef, it's like toys for moms and kitchens. Good quality stuff, and like tupperware or LLBean, guaranteed forever.

Annie, poor Kobe baby!

Az, yah we have the opposite issue, the crib is at the highest setting and the bed is still a good 6" taller! I think I'm going to get some of that uber thick foam at the fabric store and put it between the springs and mattress on the crib, I'd put blocks but I'd be afraid to knock it all over, since the crib isn't exactly heavy like our iron bed.

Laura, aaah the day didn't quite last, but you did get a lot done in the morning!

Pam, lol on the water for food. Maybe she can play with her spoon and bowl at meals?

Ooooh tomorrow is JUNE! Amazing.

Lauren was SO tired yesterday, she slept all of 15 min. at dinnertime in SILs bed, after I nursed her there for like 30 min. and then she catnapped in the sling after dinner. Somehow she has a big scrape on her pinky finger, I think the nail that I broke might have done it, but I'm not sure. She slept SO well last night though, 10-3:30, and then 4-8, and she's sleeping now, but we have chiro at 10:30 so I best be getting in the shower soon, or we'll be late.

Lisa


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Andy, pm me with your email addy, will ya? I have an article to send you about wheat and dairy and autoimmune stuff.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisa2976*
Az, yah we have the opposite issue, the crib is at the highest setting and the bed is still a good 6" taller! I think I'm going to get some of that uber thick foam at the fabric store and put it between the springs and mattress on the crib, I'd put blocks but I'd be afraid to knock it all over, since the crib isn't exactly heavy like our iron bed

Nope you don't that was the problem we had (we even have an iron bed too :LOL ) anyways we put our crib on the middle setting and then raised the bed

oops someone is needing me


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Jessi, weren't you looking for a sugarpeas fleece covers? Here's a cute set. The t-shirt is big but....

Also speaking of diapers, anyone seen any strawberry ones around? DS wants me to find a strawberry one


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)

Yikes!
Gone four days and like ten pages!

Just stopping by to say hi!

Hope everyone had a nice long weekend!

Jess


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

<---- DDDDC!!!!
















Has anyone considered the possibility that we all have a secret admirer?









Woohoo, chatty mamas! Mike is also inept at dressing the baby, unless I give him super easy clothes. He says it's because they're "girl clothes" he doesn't understand them.









We went to my mom's yesterday. We have the super healthy method of getting over fights of waiting a few days and then pretending nothing happened. I really have to do something about that.







At least it's all okay now.

So Mike barbecued, and Bea and I walked to the parade in the mei tai. Okay, I should have brought the stroller, but I was being a show-off.







: I had to change her laying in the grass on a pf, and she was playing with her cloth book and ended up tossing grass into her mouth in the process. She was pretty good, only got a little upset when they fired off the guns. She got really crabby later in the afternoon, though. Hardly slept at all.

Our conception day was May 5... I had the temp spike on the morning of the 6th. She was born at 40w1d, though, and we were the end of the month. I was completely convinced she'd be a February babe, that's why I didn't come meet you all in the pg forum.

I think she's catching up on sleep today. *happydance*

I have laundry coming out my ears here. Mike vented a little frustration the other day in the process of fixing the washing machine, and re-dirtied a whole bunch of clean stuff by throwing it around the bathroom.







I'm not being too pissy about it because I don't imagine it's fun to gut the washing machine and try to fix it. But venting in a method that doesn't create days and days of laundry backlog would be nice. Why not throw the DIRTY clothes?

I think I'd be interested in the article too, Lisa. We're autoimmune up, down, and sideways in this family, and I've only cut dairy, not wheat.

I think I'm going to get some of the mesh feeder things and put ebm icecubes in them. She's majorly reaching for food, but we're going to be extremely cautious with solids.

Oh hey Az, are you taking 84-81-80 on your trip? You'd be coming through here. I'm a few miles from the 81-84 junction. If so, we'll have to work out getting together.









I went to Hancocks and got patterns Sunday. I'm gonna do some Civil War era civvies for Mike for blacksmithing. And I got the pattern for the little girls' dresses too, but they start at size 3. I have a huge pattern hoard already; when I worked there and we were supposed to throw out discontinued ones, we just picked through and took them home. (Not my decision, the manager's.)

OMG! Only 30 more to go 'till Senior Member.









Have a good day, mamas.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Paq, hurry up and post and get that senior title! And pm me your email and I'll fwd it to you too.
Andy, it's on the way.

BTW it's from some australian allergy site that I *think* is way for-profit, so it's probably not the most legit allergy article, but it was interesting to read anyway.

Went to the chiro, Lauren is SO much better being there, I guess it must be less tense when she is adjusted, because she's not fussing as much.

Nothing else going on, dh is *seriously* talking about limiting internet access in the house to like 30 min. in the morning and 30 min. in the afternoon for a week to see what our lives are really like when we can't mindlessly sit online. I think it's a fine idea BUT how am I going to win the diaper contest when I'm not online?!!?!?

:LOL

We're going to hit the beach this afternoon. Whee!
Lisa


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette*
Oh hey Az, are you taking 84-81-80 on your trip? You'd be coming through here. I'm a few miles from the 81-84 junction. If so, we'll
have to work out getting together.









hmm I'm not really sure we're going to be down by Huntington WV

Your mum's and my mum's fight resolution sound the same. DH tells me its unhealthy but its worked for us for so long









Sorry about all the laundry







sounds like someone needs to get his anger under control or at the very least clen up after his temper tantrums

Karen and Andy you're both awefully quite today. Karen I hope you're actually getting some sleep past 5am. Andy I think I sense trouble.... (kinda like when your kids are quiet, you know _something_ is going on)


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Morning mamaas- no such luck on a long night's sleep. Luka didn't crash out until 11







(ok that smilie says blush, but looks more like a shocked look to me), and then up at 6:20. sigh..... he sleeps a lot in the day and I think that's where he's getting most of it. took a 3 hour and 2 hour nap yesterday and also a catnap.
but he wakes up happy as a clam and cooing and all. so cute....

Az- glad you're worried about me. I'm quiet because it's early here- 7:12 right now. We're 6 hours behind you. don't worry about me, I'll probably post on this thread at least 5 times before the day is done because we're not going out today. thanks for caring though









Lisa- 30 minutes in the morn and 30 in the eve???!?!? you'll barely be able to keep up with us if you do that:LOL i know it's pathetic how much time I spend online since Luka was born. I just spend so much time sitting around with him and since he's still little, we don't interact all the time or anything.

Jeni- better get posting mama!!! you could be a senior member within the day if you get busy!

Az- I think I might have seen some strawberry fabric at Lucy's Hope Chest. check there.

Laura- sorry your day off didn't last as long as you deserved! one day Megan will be a big girl and you'll all forget that she was once so fragile.

Annie- oh no on Kobe's allergies- poor little man!!!! eggs are everywhere.... such a bummer for him.

Nicole- your bro is at tent city? wow. when I was visiting dh's grandma in Az, we saw a documentary on that place. pretty harsh. glad it's not the height of summer yet- the heat must be unbearable then.

Luka's starting to fuss and I'm losing my train of thought. I'm watchiung my friend's 3 year old this am. she is so entertaining and delish. can't wait.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Andy, check this out too http://jama.ama-assn.org/cgi/content...ct/293/19/2343


----------



## Proudmom (May 8, 2003)

Haven't had a chance to catch up on all the posts. Anything exciting happening









It has been busy here. My sister and her family visited. we had our babies baptized. My youngest brother graduated from college, so we had those parties. My MIL was here for 10 days, and dh took the time off. So, it has been busy here. Oh, and my youngest brother eloped, which caused major family turmoil. MY mom didn't take it well.

My baby is getting so big. She rolls over from back to tummy now. She loves to talk to us by squealing all the time in delight.

Better go read what I can....

Heather


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Az- I just saw a strawberry diaper, but I can't remember where it was!!! Aggh! There's a watermelon cuddlebuns here

Well, we're going to have to go back to the doctor today. Kobe's eyes are all swollen, and he still has pretty bad hives. Looks pretty miserable.

Gotta go, but love you all!!!!! I wish I had time to reply to everyone!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

I just realized, don't you think its funny how we call everybody by their first names, except we all call Sheri, Az. I wonder why that is? What does Azreial mean anyways, Sheri?


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

that is funny. you know I didn't know Sheri's name until I sent her something in the mail. and then I called her that for a bit, but Az just sticks in my head more. go figure.








to Kobe! what a bummer! we've had some weird allergic reactions in the past- Ra'am is allergic to a plant that grows everywhere here. Whenever he has a reaction his face swells up and he looks like a panda- nothing helps either. happened a few times right before we had a trip to go on. annoying. now he just gets a little bumpy skin.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Oh BIIIIIG hugs for the Kobe man. Poor little guy. I'm so sorry...

DDDDC on PM, too! HA! It's mega contagious. I'll admit it... I did one. (seriously, though, just one!) (and I'm not telling who!).

I'm good here, just busy. Went to Joanne's for fabric for the plat-y-pus. got brown fleece, buttons, and jerry picked out some baseball hats to donate. Should be interesting...

Heather - WOW! That's a lot of parties! I'm glad your brother eloped - standing up to the social pressure and saying HA! in the face of a million thank you notes and buying dying flowers. HA HA! in the face of photographers in bad suits, bands that don't know your favorite songs, and caterers who mix up vichysoise with verenikas. and HA HA HA! in the face of mothers who control, fathers who don't, and, best of all, parties that celebrate the loss of sexual freedom in a world rife with sexually transmitted diseases, lack of commitment, and loss of trust. Can ya tell where I stand on weddings? I really do hope that he is happy for ever and ever, amen. And I am sorry it was hard on your mom. She'll get over it. I hope. YEA on Aine rolling!!!

Ah!pampered chef link

Karen - that's good that Luka shares his sleep time day/night. On our good days, Ori does too. On our not so good days, it feels like he never sleeps... yesterday was a not so good day. Tho last night he slept 5hrs 15min. again. give or take :LOL .

Lisa - thanks for the article. The Jama link is weird - 12$ for one article?! Well, the study looks kinda wonky to me. How can they actually eliminate other factors? And they didn't mention if it's a breast milk link, or not. Just that the babies were 'exposed' to the allergins at 0-3, 4-6, or 7+ mos. I'll go look at the other article soonest. Maybe my dad won't give me such a hard time; he's SO poopoo on changing diet in order to promote health. what a drag. Anyone know what to give a teething wheat-free baby instead of a bagel??? Eliminate the frozen cloth, the teething rings (uh uh, he won't touch em), basicall he wants a bone, a finger with a bone, or just the finger, thanks!

Paq - I'm gunna ditto Az - he needs to find a less destructive outlet for his anger. Punching bag, lawnmower, running, swimming, dancing, cockfighting, for goodness sake! But NOT the washing machine!!! Wish you were closer and you could bring over that little honey bea and do laundry here (get in line - one more load to go! :LOL ).

Me and my mom fight like that too. ugh.









I love the name Az - and maybe she IS more of an Azreial than a Sheri. I know a lot of Sheri's...when I meet her irl, I'll let you know! I sometimes call HEather PM...

Ok, kid's off the bus, my cue to bail. Good luck at the pedi. Annie! Thinking of you! Andy


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Oh so cool!~ The embedded link thing...I just wanna do one more for fun!

Beca's fave. website

This is a kids site - good for the 3 - 7yo's. :LOL


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3_opihi*
I just realized, don't you think its funny how we call everybody by their first names, except we all call Sheri, Az. I wonder why that is? What does Azreial mean anyways, Sheri?

You know the cat from the smurfs, except I can't spell







: Its been my online name for years I'm too lazy to think of anything else

Karen I know you are hours behind us, but usually you post way earlier. Thanks for the tip on the strawberry print, ds didn't really like that one too much though, sothe hunt continues

Heather sounds like you've been busy, good for your borther for eloping, saved himself lots of headaches :LOL


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Andy, how about apple slices? Not frozen, just a cold apple? Apples and pears are WAY low on the allergen scale, so a really firm pear would be ok too, I'd guess. And not so much sugar since it's not ripe yet, yk?

Going to garden. Rather, it's called pulling weeds here, that's all we have in about 1/3 the garden.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azreial*
You know the cat from the smurfs, except I can't spell







: Its been my online name for years I'm too lazy to think of anything else

:LOL I remember that cat. and all the smurfs, fondly. I knew the name sounded familiar. For awhile I thought it was the same name used for this devil-like guy in this BBC show we were watching called Hex. but then I realized that that one was Azaziel- or something like that.

Andy- my kids love the Berenstain bears. the last few times we've been to the libaray we came home with a big stack of their books- not even the chapter ones, :LOL. this is from kids who read long books too. I'll show them that site- bet they'd love it.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Andy how about a big toe for teething :LOL Miss E was chewing all over mine last night. Christopher likes the pbs kids site too when he gets to use the computer, which is very rarely

I'm gonna look at the pamperchef site now


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Let's see if nakey time lasts long enough to write a post. If only I could keep her on the pf, or at least on the fleece blanket. It's already been a messy day here, hence the nakey butt. :LOL

I saw strawberry PUL: http://www.acutabovefabrics.com/stor...ult.asp?One=27

I think I might just aim to hit the big 1000 by midnight. More from me later







someone's not enjoying nakey time anymore.


----------



## MontMama (Jun 24, 2004)

Oooh, a real JAMA article. And hey, $12 is cheap. Elsevier journal articles are like $30 or $40. Each.

Some days I really miss being a nerd.

Anyway . . . teething. I have these baby spoon things that I'm going to try. They're textured on the handles, so they may be somewhat interesting, and the spoon part is soft. And they're sterilizable--I can't stand having them chew on something that's not clean. Dirty mouth to my clean boob? Uh, no, thanks.

Oh, she's done already (NAK). Time to rock and pat.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

paq, strawberry pul doesn't help any, that would mean I'd have to make it. I'm lazy I want someone else to make it


----------



## Proudmom (May 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabeca*
DDDDC on PM, too! HA! It's mega contagious. I'll admit it... I did one. (seriously, though, just one!) (and I'm not telling who!).


My sister actually did it last year. For some reason it hasn't disappeared









I agree that my brother's eloping was a good idea. It just isn't a popular subject around the family. I say who cares! it is his life.

You ladies are too chatty. I can't keep up. I am only to the part where Andy gives the low-down on everyone. Thanks for the toddler love. It has actually been better lately. We are doing pretty well most hours/minutes









BTW - I don't work outside of the home. Just work like crazy here with two babes!!

Heather/PM


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

been trying to post for a while now. Torin keeps waking from his nap and then, I nurse him back to sleep...
I'm way behind as usual!!
Poor Kobe - is he feeling better??
I love the pampered chef. we're trying to save, save, save right now!
Not much sleep here either last night. don't know why, he needed to nurse every 1 1/2 hours or so!! not usual for him
Nicole - sorry about your bro. hopefully, he will find something positive about the experience and stop doing whatever landed him there!
Thanks all for the wonderoos tips. since i'm cd challenged, i might buy some more fbs, they seem to work.
gotta go, Torin is REALLY, REALLY crying! woke up again.....


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

He is calm now. I think he is teething! gave him some teething tabs and now he is happily eating his fingers! I only started using them yesterday and they worked immediately!! wow!

Laura - sorry you didn't get your full day. sometimes, its easier not to be in the house because then, its all up to them. plus, i find myself intervening because nursing Torin seems to calm him the most.

Lisa - the sleep sounds good. so does the chiro! we need another appointment soon.

Oh..... on the allergies, my sister recommended a book to me by Dr. Attwood called Dr. Attwood's Low-Fat Prescription for Kids. My sis is practically vegan at this point. She thinks dairy is the root of all evil!!

I need to go back and continue reading some posts in order to respond more!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Oh, Azreial!!! I knew that sounded familiar. We're big smurfs fans over here. We love the Jetson's too.

Andy- thanks for the Berenstain bears link. The PBS site is great. Its one of the only sites I let Kobe play on.

You could use a frozen carrot, Andy, for teething.

We're back from the Ped. He said these hives could last up to 8 days!! So, Kobe's all doped up on Atarax, benadryl, zrytec -- which means he's acting like a real pill! I hate allergy meds. At least he's not on prednisone. That is the worst behaviorwise. Karen. what plant is Ra'am allergic too? We can't figure out for the life of us what Kobe got into. The ped said it could be some sort of algae in the water that sometimes does it? He did swim at the beach on Friday. I'd never heard of that before.

Oh, I was going to say, about Ra'am getting punched. Its sad, but I can totally see that happening here in certain areas. People can get downright scary about sports here - you'd think it was Texas or something. Doesn't shock me about the candy either, when people actually consider a Capri Sun fruit juice. I would write Ayso a letter about the punching though, that is downright horrible. I can't belive the org would let that happen.


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

It IS frightening how competitive parents can become about sports. Those with that level aggression hand it down to their kids - that's wherethey learn it from unfortunately! Some parents even reward their children's aggression. In Massachusetts, one fight between parents got so out of control that one of them ended up dead from a head injury. How sick is that????? Sorry about Ra'am.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Ra'am is allergic to diffenbachia (sp?). It's a variegated plant with broad leaves that stick up. it's all over and also used as an indoor plant (like I saw it at a ped's office). When he's had a reaction, like Kobe, you can give lotsa meds, but really it just has to come out of their system- also took a long time.

the AYSO incident was a few years ago and I did make a big stink, but wasn't thrilled with the response. It was a "problem" kid- got in trouble at school and also they had just had a new baby who was having seizures and stuff, so it was a stressful time for his family. I think I was pretty upset at the family for doing virtually nothing (but then like i said, they're lives were stressed then) and then also for AySO for not having a policy. I'm over it mostly.


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

He's also sensitive to 'ape - the large taro leafed plants- but then many people are allergic to those


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

Some photos I just took of Torin. Here he is sitting up! Not to mention drooling!
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y17...n/PICT0038.jpg

Oops, he fell over. But, its all good to him!
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y17...n/PICT0040.jpg


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

"Oops, he fell over. But, its all good to him!" :LOL
That'a boy! what a champion! Ori is a major toe eater, but only if his nose finds them first. :LOL

Oop - he's awake (again). Trying for a 'bedtime' around here :LOL Too much :LOL ???
ed. to add:
Az - awesome avatar! Well done! Jerry just took Ori back uop, he's having a hard hard hard time going to sleep, poor fella.







There. No bouncing smilie about that! Hope ya'll are having a great night. Andy


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Yep Mary that awefuly parent fight happened here in MA I'm pretty sure it was at a hockey game. It was terrible







Sports are way too important in our culture. I always thought it was really sad. When I wasin school we had text book from the 50s 60s and 70s mostly (this was in the 90s!!) but yet the field was wonderfully maintained, all new uniforms and equipment for the football players etc

Well it took me almost and hour but looky I've got a custom avatar


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Torin is so CUTE! what a smile!

yeah Az... I mean Sheri, lol! I like the avatar. were you impelled to do it by the discount they're offerring? and it took you an hour? ack!

i've been shopping at dharma trading co. my friend and i wanna do some tie-dyeing and make some playsilks for our kids and gifts etc.... i'm excited!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Might as well post since I've got a few minutes.

Well we minor meltdown moment here today. Everything just seemed to suck all at once. DS got busted playing video games when he shouldn't have been and was screaming and crying, then Miss E started in crying and crying but when I tried to nurse her she would just cram her finger into her mouth also whic is VERY painful. Of course that made me angry, try as I might that always makes me angry. I know shes not trying to hurt me on purpurse but I can't think of much that hurts more than that. The the phone was ringing it was just aweful. DH walked in on the middle of it and thankfully to dc out for a car ride and to pick up some dinner. They were gone maybe 1/2 hour and I was feeling better then ds comes in whinning again







: this time about how he didn't want what he orderd for dinner Then after dinner I took a bath fed the baby a couple of times thne she started fussing and doing the finger jam with those needle like fingers







I started getting angry again right away thistime though so dh has taken her out for another drive
So I suppose its my turn for bad mummy moments







But I've got myself a cuppa and some mdc (plus rr







)so things should be better when dh returns

Oh tomorrow is ds birthday. My baby is going to be 7







:


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Malama*
Torin is so CUTE! what a smile!

yeah Az... I mean Sheri, lol! I like the avatar. were you impelled to do it by the discount they're offerring? and it took you an hour? ack!

i've been shopping at dharma trading co. my friend and i wanna do some tie-dyeing and make some playsilks for our kids and gifts etc.... i'm excited!

Yep the discount got me







: I'm a sucker for a sale
It took me an hour becuase I don't have any photo editing software. I don't even want to go into what I had to do (insert shudder smilie)

THere a dharma co-op going on in the trading post its for blanks only but it'll be open until they get the 60+ I'm thinking about doing that too







:


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Quote:

She thinks dairy is the root of all evil!
hehe so don't I








well actually I think money is but dairy comes in awfully close

Torin is soooo cute.

Yeah that incident was at a hockey game, so unbelievable.

Az, sorry you are having a rough night. Happy early bday to your ds

Megan's tooth finally broke through! it's there I can see it. My little baby got a tooth







She just didn't want to nap today at all, the most she went was 15 minutes but she went down easy at 8 so hopefully she'll sleep through the night (keeping fingers crossed!) Finally got to Joann's today and got fabric for my sling.
The diaper hunt starts tomorrow, y'all ready!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Jessica














we got the book and stickers today! Noam's reading the book to Luka right now







we love books.

Luka is on the SHORT nap tip today, sigh.... better mean a good night's sleep!

Congrats to Megan on being the 1st to break a tooth through in the group! I hope it is a smooth night with a new tooth!!!

Az- we have busted our kids lotsa times playing on the computer when they're not allowed. it's always a big drama and no fun. the rules are continually changing about when they can play because we haven't found a good system yet. it's frustrating. and thanks for the tip on the dharma coop- i'll see if it meets our time needs (friend wants to make stuff to give as party favors for her dd's bday soon).


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey - where is that post that I wrote ... intros again? Anyone remember what page that was on? I thought it was on about pg 12 but I'm not finding it there... I'm kinda stupid right now, tho.

Az - how do we actually order the stuff from Dharma - on the site via the cart or just know what we want and pm or email or post it to the site/thread starter??? any ideas?


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Ladies,

So it seems like everyone had a good day. Will was so happy and content. He was really loud too, when he was talking.

Sheri - I love the smurfs too. I always thought it was funny that the little blue tiny creatures could outwit the wizard everytime. Hee Hee. Love the avatar. It looks great!

SPM- congrats on the tooth! I can't wait for that to happen although I am going to miss the cute little smiles.

Heather - good to see you back! How are you doing with the weather here? I can't believe the radical shift.

Karen - Yeah, tent city is as bad as it sounds. Our sheriff is really full of himself and things just keep getting worse. Fortunately we are going to be able to bail him out today. he's still in a ton of trouble, but at least we can try to fix it with him out here instead of behind bars.

Annie - I hope Kobe feels better soon. Go away hives - Go away.

Does anyone like the music group "They might be giants"?

If so, check out the following link. It is Emily's favorite site. Don't know how to do the blue thing, but here is the link.
http://comedy.allinfoabout.com/balloons.html
She asks for this at least once a day.

Okay, bath time. Back later!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

Andy- I checked out that dharma coop and it's not clear how she's gonna do it. Didn't you ask? someone did anyhow, and maybe she'll post an answer. I don't think I'm gonna do that because I won't have time to wait, but it gave me the idea to dye playsilks with kool aid- I think that's Awesome. I'm feeling a crafty bug bite me in the bottom! wish we could do stuff like that all together, but at least I have some friends here who will be into it with me.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Just popping on to send a quick







to Az. Gotta go wander the boards and boost my post count. Only an hour and a half left!


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

yay for Megan's tooth!!! She likes to be first!!

I love that song! Its hilarious and has a fun beat. I have a bunch of their cd's. I haven't listened to them in a while tho.

Despite Torin's smiling in those photos, he is CRANKY today!! gotta run......


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Go Jeni!!! But, ya know, if it's tomorrow that you become seniorized, that's ok... just one day older mama!

I did ask, Karen. Hopefully we'll know soon. I've already got like 1/3 of the stuff we need - I'll bet we're really close to 60 now...before you buy you should pm Childishgoth and ask her if she thinks we may be ready to order? Az - you know what you want? I love the smurfs too. Mostly I loved them because my brother hated them, and I'd watch them on Sat. morning instead of his cruddy ole cartoons... that was always fun. BUT I do think they had a magic all their own. Clever name!

Lisa - I read throught hat article, and although I think there is tremendous merit to diet as a tool for health, and that people w/sensitivities are WAY more likely to suffer long term disability from eating food their body can't process correctly, I didn't like the site, and felt kinda sad that there isn't more available to the public about this... maybe if there's time this week (yea, like when we're not searching diaper sites!) I'll hunt around more. Also, there are some decent books about it, but not ones that used SCIENCE to figure out their perspective...kwim?

Sqweaking of diapers... are we going to post the links on Lisa's site, blog, whatever? We'll need the link for that, too. Lisa, maybe yoiu can start the June thread (part 1) and put it innocuously in there somewhere... if you're still awake, that is...and if your dh hasn't nixed the computer from the rooftop because you're spending too much time with US...jealous louse! Ok, well, bed time over here. 'nite! Andy


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

I don't see why we can't post the answers in this thread. not like anyone else looks at it, right??? and who says it's cheating anyways







I say, when you find one, post the link (embedded, of course) and then there you have it!

dinner's just about ready here- frittata with crab inside and potatoes. yum


----------



## Proudmom (May 8, 2003)

crab frittata sounds delish!!

Rough evening for ds and me. DD was a bit cranky, so I left ds at the table to finish while I nursed dd (I knew it would be quick). Well, I came back to his meal dumped on the floor. I expected it, but I hoped it wouldn't happen. WE had couscous!! The stuff is EVERYWHERE. Then he dumped most of his water on the floor during his bath. GRRrrrr. Just when I think things are settling down.

Oh well, dd did fall alseep. She has been napping lots lately.

We love TMBG!! I had forgotten about their CD. We have been on a Ralph's World binge here. DS asks for "Rollin' " to be played non-stop. ...."Well, there's one, two, three, four.....eighteen wheels on a big rig"

It is hot here, but I have lived in AZ most of my life. I actaully don't mind the heat. It makes me appreciate the other great weather we have.

Better go clean up the dinner mess. I am so not wanting to do it.

I still have about 15 pages to read. What is this diaper hunt??

Heather


----------



## Proudmom (May 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabeca*
Hey - where is that post that I wrote ... intros again? Anyone remember what page that was on? I thought it was on about pg 12 but I'm not finding it there... I'm kinda stupid right now, tho.

I am just past that page in my catch-up reading. (I am also reading backward and at page 30 ) :LOL

The link is http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...light=proudmom

The post is #232.

HTH,
PM


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

With this chatty group, we need a weekly thread!!!


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

"All by myself.... don't wanna be....... all by myself.... anymore" Well.... I'm not really alone because Torin is keeping me awake.
Where are all of the other insomniacs?? Hopefully, you are getting some rest tonight. I am actually exhausted but Torin is wide awake. I had a cup of coffee today which I never drink because he nursed ALL night last night and I think its coming back to haunt me!! Its a good thing he is so darn cute! He's either teething or amped up on coffee. Of course, I had 1 single cup over 14 hours ago.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm here. I kinda have a stomach ache. Hmmm...maybe some more See's chocolate will help it









Violet is up too. Its super hot and humid here and we have the dryer going, which is making it worse. Kobe has spiked a fever too now. I wonder if its from the allergies, or something else?


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Mary, I hope you're getting some sleep now! Its what - 1:00 there?


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Proudmom*
I am just past that page in my catch-up reading. (I am also reading backward and at page 30 ) :LOL

The link is http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...light=proudmom

The post is #232.

HTH,
PM

Thank you Heather!!!!









New thread:

Janulicious thread for June


----------

